# Watch meme collection



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Memes are still great despite being soooo 2016. The best ones for us are watch related and remember guys no fakes or guns or the mods will shut it down.
Here are a few that have been around a while.


----------



## Gapster (Mar 23, 2015)

great post!


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

Did someone say *memes*?


----------



## Gapster (Mar 23, 2015)

too easy?

View attachment 10379442


----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/place-post-your-watch-memes-977782.html


----------



## MediumRB (May 7, 2015)

via Imgflip Meme Generator
via Imgflip Meme Generator
via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

The nomos meme made me shoot tea through my nose.


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

LordBrettSinclair said:


> The nomos meme made me shoot tea through my nose.


I think I got all of them, except for the Nomos.  Great thread.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PraneethRS (Aug 15, 2016)

Some prime material here, thanks for the laugh guys. I didn't get the Nomos one tough. Anyone kind enough to enlighten me?


----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)




----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)




----------



## Stelyos (Jun 23, 2015)

If you've been here long enough you'll know where this one came from.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

So amusing. Love the Zoolander/Nomos meme. My wife even enjoyed that one.

went through the entire 2014 thread and while it's been done before I'll say this was a great way to sit through Finding Nemo for the 100th time. I'm recycling this one because we'll...it's just so freaking good.


----------



## CabbageHead (Feb 15, 2016)

Guys, brilliant material there! I'll post one later.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## CabbageHead (Feb 15, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Earl Grey said:


> I think I got all of them, except for the Nomos.  Great thread.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He's saying they all look the same.

It's funny cause it's true


----------



## Longjean (Jun 30, 2012)

LordBrettSinclair said:


> The nomos meme made me shoot tea through my nose.


 Clearly it was not Earl Grey


----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)




----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

When someone posts something nonsensical, I post this...














































Just some random favorites that we all know a few good threads that could use them


----------



## calcisme (Oct 4, 2015)

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> Just some random favorites that we all know a few good threads that could use them


I know the pain.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

The God awful Vostok curse.


----------



## fronzie (Oct 26, 2015)

Gunnar_917 said:


>


This is fantastic. Well done.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)

I've been waiting for an opportunity to post this.


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

Most of these are hilarious!


----------



## kingsarms (Apr 28, 2013)

haha these are great!


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

This was a terrific idea for a thread


----------



## RBleigh81 (Dec 12, 2012)

PraneethRS said:


> Some prime material here, thanks for the laugh guys. I didn't get the Nomos one tough. Anyone kind enough to enlighten me?


they all look exactly the same

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)




----------



## GlennO (Jan 3, 2010)

James A said:


>


Same theme, different meme:


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Stelyos said:


> If you've been here long enough you'll know where this one came from.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yes I r,ember the TGV thread well!


----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)

I have a new favorite thread.


----------



## Gapster (Mar 23, 2015)

LMAO... this one got me



pantagruel said:


>


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

Not memes exactly. but still funny.


----------



## Calibrel (Feb 4, 2015)

Ghatdamit, Brian....


----------



## Calibrel (Feb 4, 2015)

I'll just leave this one right here....


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Calibrel (Feb 4, 2015)

I was about to go to bed when I saw this thread... Last one for tonight.


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## PraneethRS (Aug 15, 2016)

RBleigh81 said:


> they all look exactly the same
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## drem (Aug 31, 2016)

This thread is the best, it keeps me laughing 
Thanks guys


----------



## vkalia (Oct 26, 2014)

Someone needs to make a meme about "Trades Hulk for Bremont. Feels he won the trade".


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)

James A said:


>


Classic.


----------



## Calibrel (Feb 4, 2015)

I love the smell of memes in the morning... smells like victory.


----------



## Calibrel (Feb 4, 2015)

I've decided to keep some perspective in 2017... I have a lot of useless appliances.


----------



## publandlord (Aug 15, 2006)

ConfusedOne said:


> Not memes exactly. but still funny.
> 
> View attachment 10390490


Since it's moved away from WIS gently taking the mick out of themselves, and more towards the standard "hate" category, can I post this to restore balance or would this upset owners of (ahem) other brands?


----------



## GetLittUp (Apr 22, 2014)

"So I'd like a watch..." threads on every internet forum all end like this. Kind of sickening, really. Sad thing is, I'm sure I'd love the sub if I wasn't a forum regular lol. So sick of seeing its FAT CHUBBY LUGS EVERYWHERE (lol, just jokes. Relax sub parrots )


----------



## publandlord (Aug 15, 2006)

GetLittUp said:


> "So I'd like a watch..." threads on every internet forum all end like this. Kind of sickening, really. Sad thing is, I'm sure I'd love the sub if I wasn't a forum regular lol. So sick of seeing its FAT CHUBBY LUGS EVERYWHERE (lol, just jokes. Relax sub parrots )
> 
> View attachment 10393826




If I wasn't a regular I'd swear the "Nomos Speedy Black Bay" was a new limited edition!


----------



## Calibrel (Feb 4, 2015)

Speaking of watch memes, what about meme watches? Saddest Christmas ever with this failure....

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/harambe/harambe-swiss-movement-watch-the-value-of-our-time/description


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

I guess it's not technically a "meme" in the neo-traditional sense, but here ya go:


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

I read an interview with stalker-girlfriend meme girl. She's very funny and much prettier than the famous image suggests.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## Ukal (Nov 6, 2015)

Gunnar_917 said:


>


Brilliant!!


----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)




----------



## Eggplant Parmesan (Apr 25, 2016)

hebergeur image

téléchargement de photos


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

People kept recommending I get a Seiko so I finally did!


----------



## Calibrel (Feb 4, 2015)

I wish this one wasn't inspired by actual events:


----------



## Calibrel (Feb 4, 2015)

Still more wearable than most G-Shocks or Hublots if you ask me.



ConfusedOne said:


> People kept recommending I get a Seiko so I finally did!
> 
> View attachment 10398234


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Gapster (Mar 23, 2015)

Love the nato strap!



ConfusedOne said:


> People kept recommending I get a Seiko so I finally did!
> 
> View attachment 10398234


----------



## Calibrel (Feb 4, 2015)

When bae throw you off yo game.


----------



## Eggplant Parmesan (Apr 25, 2016)

I just made this. Couldn't resist. 

hébergeur d image gratuit


----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## Calibrel (Feb 4, 2015)

Last one for the night. My wife even liked this one.


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

Calibrel said:


> I'll just leave this one right here....


k

THE ANSWER IS SHINOLA!


----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)

James A said:


>


LOL. Amazing.


----------



## Alpinoc (Dec 16, 2015)

Hahahaha, good one!



Gunnar_917 said:


>


----------



## Alpinoc (Dec 16, 2015)

Everyday..


James A said:


>


----------



## CabbageHead (Feb 15, 2016)

Two more I just made...









Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)




----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)




----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)

LOL!


----------



## MediumRB (May 7, 2015)

via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## MediumRB (May 7, 2015)

via Imgflip Meme Generator

This is a colossally entertaining waste of time.


----------



## MediumRB (May 7, 2015)

via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## MediumRB (May 7, 2015)

Last one today:
via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)

LordBrettSinclair said:


> I read an interview with stalker-girlfriend meme girl. She's very funny and much prettier than the famous image suggests.


Yes she is, it's an unfortunate still from a video, and she has a great sense of humor about her "fame."


----------



## Armchair (Jul 7, 2008)

Toothbras said:


> He's saying they all look the same.
> 
> It's funny cause it's true


Nomos have been quick to address the concerns of members who struggle to differentiate between their models. Here's a preview of their latest model, to be launched at Baselworld:


----------



## Calibrel (Feb 4, 2015)

Mind = blown


----------



## RBleigh81 (Dec 12, 2012)

Armchair said:


> Nomos have been quick to address the concerns of members who struggle to differentiate between their models. Here's a preview of their latest model, to be launched at Baselworld:
> 
> View attachment 10405914


oh i believe rolex is guilty of this too. Oh wait on secondhand just slap a different color bezel or red lettering on the dial and voila. IMO the gmt, sub and yacht master ii look awfully alike. But do what works and what the masses like. No shame in it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)




----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)




----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Armchair said:


> Nomos have been quick to address the concerns of members who struggle to differentiate between their models. Here's a preview of their latest model, to be launched at Baselworld:
> 
> View attachment 10405914


Actually looks good with that logo!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

RBleigh81 said:


> oh i believe rolex is guilty of this too. Oh wait on secondhand just slap a different color bezel or red lettering on the dial and voila. IMO the gmt, sub and yacht master ii look awfully alike. But do what works and what the masses like. No shame in it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think you mean yacht master 1, but totally agree 

Also, this is an obvious fake, the M isn't even centered under the 12:00 marker!


----------



## Tommywine0 (Nov 11, 2015)

One of my faves!


----------



## SunD3v1L (Jun 4, 2013)

Subd. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MoreCowdog (Nov 11, 2014)




----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## earlmale (Sep 2, 2011)

punctuation! i had to read the 2nd one 5 times.



James A said:


>


----------



## Calibrel (Feb 4, 2015)

How every entry level automatic conversation pans out:


----------



## RDK (Mar 11, 2011)

Armchair said:


> Nomos have been quick to address the concerns of members who struggle to differentiate between their models. Here's a preview of their latest model, to be launched at Baselworld:
> 
> View attachment 10405914


That's funny, a Nomos with "Rolex Rolex Rolex" at the rehaut.

I'd rather buy a Tudor with an ETA movement.
Oh wait. I did


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

PP do a great job with these ads but with a little imagination it is easy to see them as characters in a high class Soap Opera, with all the players plotting against each other in a Machiavellian story line. The idea is not new but it's the first time they've been memed.












































Regards,


----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)

Those Patek ones are sinister! I love it.


----------



## Gapster (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## CabbageHead (Feb 15, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## CabbageHead (Feb 15, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## CabbageHead (Feb 15, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## milo dinosaur (Mar 18, 2011)

via Imgflip Meme Generator

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## milo dinosaur (Mar 18, 2011)

via Imgflip Meme Generator

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## MoreCowdog (Nov 11, 2014)




----------



## MoreCowdog (Nov 11, 2014)




----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

ConfusedOne said:


> Not memes exactly. but still funny.
> 
> View attachment 10390522


That is brilliant Hahahahahaha


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

vkalia said:


> Someone needs to make a meme about "Trades Hulk for Bremont. Feels he won the trade".


Best I've managed - so far


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Armchair said:


> Nomos have been quick to address the concerns of members who struggle to differentiate between their models. Here's a preview of their latest model, to be launched at Baselworld:
> 
> View attachment 10405914


----------



## Kippers (Apr 9, 2015)

ConfusedOne said:


> Not memes exactly. but still funny.
> 
> View attachment 10390490
> 
> ...


Excellent. Laughed my a** off with this. Keep them coming!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

The WIS dream


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

Please identify this watch please!


----------



## BrooklineWatch (Oct 21, 2010)

This is the one that made me laugh out loud.



no name no slogan said:


> View attachment 10411722


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

ConfusedOne said:


> The WIS dream


Starbucks. How plebeian.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrooklineWatch (Oct 21, 2010)

A few I am republishing from an old thread....


----------



## cedargrove (Mar 10, 2011)

heyheyuw said:


> Starbucks. How plebeian.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So is Rolex and Mercedes.


----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)

This one happened to me on New Year's Eve.


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## brokensentences (May 21, 2016)

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## brokensentences (May 21, 2016)

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)




----------



## kzn (Aug 4, 2016)

great threat! here's a few i found online


----------



## major75 (May 21, 2015)

In the spirit of our beloved skx


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## major75 (May 21, 2015)




----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)




----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

James A said:


>


Holy crap! The best!


----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## brokensentences (May 21, 2016)

I'll be here all weekend, folks.








Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

cedargrove said:


> So is Rolex and Mercedes.


Everything is, depending on one's point of view. I was just being sarcastic. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Punkling (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## publandlord (Aug 15, 2006)

Mark355 said:


>


Outstanding !!


----------



## slcbbrown (Nov 12, 2009)

ConfusedOne said:


> The WIS dream


For the exact same investment, you could have had a Bentley and Daydate.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

slcbbrown said:


> For the exact same investment, you could have had a Bentley and Daydate.


Honda, Seiko, and a La Marzocco, so you never need to go to Starbucks again. #priorities

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

heyheyuw said:


> Everything is, depending on one's point of view. I was just being sarcastic.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I know your knowledge on the subject to know the truth ;-)


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

LordBrettSinclair said:


> View attachment 10435546


A Patek minute repeater that plays said song? Yeah need to build it!


----------



## Calibrel (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## Calibrel (Feb 4, 2015)

I'm looking at you, Steinhausen....


----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)




----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)




----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)




----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## steelydap (Jan 18, 2016)

Gunnar_917 said:


>


That's great!

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## EdwardW (Dec 15, 2016)

A couple of my favourites.


----------



## steelydap (Jan 18, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

^^^^^^^

View attachment 10444002


----------



## brokensentences (May 21, 2016)

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## kclee (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## major75 (May 21, 2015)

kclee said:


>


This is the best !!


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

hanshananigan said:


> via Imgflip Meme Generator


Too soon!!!!


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## CabbageHead (Feb 15, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Perseus (Mar 25, 2010)

vkalia said:


> Someone needs to make a meme about "Trades Hulk for Bremont. Feels he won the trade".


Someone posted this meme in that thread and I laughed so hard! Seeing it again gets me laughing out loud.


----------



## Perseus (Mar 25, 2010)

Here's a few I've made:


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Perseus said:


> Someone posted this meme in that thread and I laughed so hard! Seeing it again gets me laughing out loud.


thanks, that was me!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

I've just tried to search for that post with no luck. It was in a thread where someone traded a Hulk for some rubbish


----------



## Calibrel (Feb 4, 2015)

Every hear the alagory of the differences between a barrel of wine and a barrel of shlt?

You can scoop out a cup of wine and dump it into the barrel of shlt, and you still have one barrel of wine and one barrel of shlt. However, when you scoop out a cup of shlt and pour it into the barrel of wine... you now have two barrels of shlt.

And thus the Hulk was born. Too much color/shlt in a barrel of wine.


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

^^^^


----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## Lunar Watch Club (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## kzn (Aug 4, 2016)

found an instagram account dedicated to this sort of thing! pure gold!


----------



## Vig2000 (Jul 5, 2012)

siranak said:


> View attachment 10443410


----------



## MisterV (Nov 30, 2016)

no name no slogan said:


> View attachment 10399426


This has just caused a loud coughing fit in an open space office.


----------



## kzn (Aug 4, 2016)

here are some more from that insta @watch.memes


----------



## BerutoSenpai (Sep 7, 2016)

damn all these memes had me laughing.. too many watch nuts here.


----------



## bigvatch (Sep 25, 2007)

Gapster said:


> too easy?
> 
> View attachment 10379442


Except on another thread some time ago, it was revealed The Most Interesting Man In The World is wearing a Victorinox watch LOL


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

siranak said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Funny 'cuz today Omega announced another LE Speedy.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

Here's she comes again!


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Funny 'cuz today Omega announced another LE Speedy.


Yeah that's what inspired it, along with the hodinkee controversy over on the zenith boards!

One guy in the LE speedy Tuesday forum called it the "east coast USA edition" as it sold out before anyone else actually woke up

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

siranak said:


> Yeah that's what inspired it, along with the hodinkee controversy over on the zenith boards!
> 
> One guy in the LE speedy Tuesday forum called it the "east coast USA edition" as it sold out before anyone else actually woke up
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can someone post a pix?


----------



## Stelyos (Jun 23, 2015)

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> Can someone post a pix?












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## OSUMBA2003 (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## OSUMBA2003 (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## OSUMBA2003 (Jan 1, 2012)

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)

kzn said:


>


This one has me dying.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)

Watches Of Wall Street CEOs - Business Insider


----------



## OSUMBA2003 (Jan 1, 2012)

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## OSUMBA2003 (Jan 1, 2012)

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## OSUMBA2003 (Jan 1, 2012)

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## OSUMBA2003 (Jan 1, 2012)

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)




----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Stelyos said:


>


That is pretty sweet!


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## Nom de Forum (Oct 17, 2012)

no name no slogan said:


> View attachment 10501074


What he asks you before telling you he has a fun way to change your watch from two-tone to all gold.


----------



## kclee (Jul 4, 2014)

can't be unseen


----------



## kclee (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## Vig2000 (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

kclee said:


> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=10505194&d=1484319243"]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The watch is obviously not a Urwerk and did you say something about a girl BTW??


----------



## Bleedingblue (Jun 24, 2015)

First I have to say.....









and I humbly submit this...


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Dre01SS (Jan 4, 2017)

As a newcomer here, I feel this thread has been a hilariously great TL;DR on the culture here


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

I check in to this thread daily, best thread on the forum! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

At least the watch industry knows what step 2 is...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

^ Ha ha ha ha ha!!!


----------



## Bleedingblue (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## CabbageHead (Feb 15, 2016)

kclee said:


> View attachment 10505194


What girl?

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## CabbageHead (Feb 15, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## CabbageHead (Feb 15, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)




----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)




----------



## userealwasabi (Jul 21, 2016)

When I wear my Patek and the ladies be like








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

LordBrettSinclair said:


> ^ Ha ha ha ha ha!!!












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)

userealwasabi said:


> View attachment 10513570


I thought that was gonna be another Trump meme.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

no name no slogan said:


> I thought that was gonna be another Trump meme.
> 
> View attachment 10513906


Can't be, no one is grabbing her "there"


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## userealwasabi (Jul 21, 2016)

Toothbras said:


>











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brokensentences (May 21, 2016)

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

userealwasabi said:


> When I wear my Patek and the ladies be like


OH, MY GOD!

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lunar Watch Club (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## brokensentences (May 21, 2016)

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## Lunar Watch Club (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

kclee said:


> View attachment 10505194


All I see is a Ferrari...


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## MJACLA09 (Nov 11, 2015)

Toothbras said:


>


If this thread were a Dog Show.

This meme is Best of Show 


OSUMBA2003 said:


> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Seriously why can't people take another photo and not post repeats?


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

MJACLA09 said:


> If this thread were a Dog Show.
> 
> This meme is Best of Show
> 
> Seriously why can't people take another photo and not post repeats?


I'm sly and recycle them from last month. 

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## slcbbrown (Nov 12, 2009)

lbovill said:


> I check in to this thread daily, best thread on the forum!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


b

my thoughts, too


----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## steelydap (Jan 18, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## steelydap (Jan 18, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vig2000 (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## Lunar Watch Club (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## steelydap (Jan 18, 2016)

Besso said:


> View attachment 10524850


Oooooww that hurts!

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eggplant Parmesan (Apr 25, 2016)

This is for all you dive watch fans!
hebergeur d image


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

This threads gotten long enough that I may have forgotten if these have already been posted.... anyway...


----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)




----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)




----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)




----------



## SomeAssemblyRequired (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Mark355 said:


>


Haha love this! You've inspired me


----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## Lunar Watch Club (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## Lunar Watch Club (Dec 7, 2014)

Listen to this guy, he has YouTube Channel and Myspace page to prove his expertise!


----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Mark355 said:


>


If I was witty enough, I'd start using all those Barack n' Joe memes.


----------



## Gaeld (Jan 15, 2017)

Best. Thread. Ever.


----------



## publandlord (Aug 15, 2006)

Mark355 said:


>


These two in particular, spot on!


----------



## kzn (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## steelydap (Jan 18, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## kzn (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## BJJMark (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## BJJMark (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Mark355 said:


>


 This is excellent and applies to wood floors, too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Konliner (Oct 8, 2016)

jkpa said:


> View attachment 10543610


Hmm... I don't get this one. What does it mean ?


----------



## kikat (Jun 6, 2016)

BJJMark said:


> View attachment 10543874


|>


----------



## qcjulle (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## MoreCowdog (Nov 11, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Only because they are getting a little carried away with too many models now.


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

Konliner said:


> Hmm... I don't get this one. What does it mean ?


That picture is from Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory, where Willy is kind of condescending toward people who are bragging or being hippocritical. So that pic and the phrases usually refer to someone doing the same.

Like "bragging" about how they took their Omega on a recent vacation.

Other (better IMO) examples can be seen here : http://memegenerator.net/Willy-Wonka


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)




----------



## brokensentences (May 21, 2016)

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## userealwasabi (Jul 21, 2016)

Old but gold. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

userealwasabi said:


> Old but gold.
> View attachment 10558122
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mods: Please fix the website so I can click like on this post 5 more times


----------



## Eggplant Parmesan (Apr 25, 2016)

image gratuite
des photos


----------



## MisterV (Nov 30, 2016)

Hope someone knows their classics...








(no offence, I'd like one, too :-d )


----------



## MisterV (Nov 30, 2016)

James A said:


>


FTFY


----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

dbostedo said:


> That picture is from Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory, where Willy is kind of condescending toward people who are bragging or being hippocritical. So that pic and the phrases usually refer to someone doing the same.
> 
> Like "bragging" about how they took their Omega on a recent vacation.
> 
> Other (better IMO) examples can be seen here : http://memegenerator.net/Willy-Wonka


----------



## userealwasabi (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## Hayseed Brown (Mar 2, 2013)

via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## kzn (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> View attachment 10598378


I really liked that thread, it's fun to read about someone really bonding with one watch and creating memories with it


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

This.


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

Also.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## Vicolindo (Feb 28, 2016)

LOL. These memes are my life.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## Vicolindo (Feb 28, 2016)

OMG. This!


milo dinosaur said:


> via Imgflip Meme Generator
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## steelydap (Jan 18, 2016)

Vicolindo said:


> OMG. This!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


No kidding! *Stealthily takes box to deepest recesses of basement to open*

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Toothbras said:


>


I'd like this but you have exactly 5 likes at the time of me writing this so don't want to ruin your meme


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I'd like this but you have exactly 5 likes at the time of me writing this so don't want to ruin your meme


Thank you. I don't want to have to edit and make another one they says "6 likes"


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Can we get some sort of requirement that every member must post at least once in this thread?


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

Toothbras said:


> Can we get some sort of requirement that every member must post at least once in this thread?


Not feeling witty enough to compete. This thread is fantastic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

This.


----------



## Redleg25 (Jul 12, 2015)

steelydap said:


> No kidding! *Stealthily takes box to deepest recesses of basement to open*
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Ha ha! I thought I was the only one who did that!


----------



## Vicolindo (Feb 28, 2016)

Getting a watch delivered when the wife isn't home and being able to open it, adore it and look at yourself in the mirror with it on. Where's the meme for that? LOL.


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

This.


----------



## Silvertouran (Nov 10, 2010)

Bought an Apple Watch on Gumtree.









Got it to replace my Orange Monster.


----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)

Greg truly is a good guy.


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

Again.


----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)




----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

Gapster said:


> too easy?
> 
> View attachment 10379442


So true!


----------



## Igorek (Jul 10, 2009)

Toothbras said:


>


lol the best!


----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)

Perils of SKX ownership.


----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)




----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Toothbras said:


>


Savage!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

Pretty much happens on every affordable thread on the Public forum.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)




----------



## Vig2000 (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## watch_hor (Nov 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vig2000 (Jul 5, 2012)

watch_hor said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/has-anyone-had-any-trouble-isc-chicago-il-usps-1660970.html


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

Minorcollector said:


> Pretty much happens on every affordable thread on the Public forum.


So true!


----------



## goblin (Jun 7, 2016)

GreatScott said:


>


Nice


----------



## Bleedingblue (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## Stelyos (Jun 23, 2015)

garydusa said:


>


I'm gonna start using this...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Toothbras said:


> Thank you. I don't want to have to edit and make another one they says "6 likes"


Sadly a whole bunch of other idiots decided to ruin your meme :-(


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)

The struggle continues.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Sadly a whole bunch of other idiots decided to ruin your meme :-(


The nerve!!


----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

Ok, I will pile in









--------------------------


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

LordBrettSinclair said:


> View attachment 10623546


Genius.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Contributing


----------



## watch_hor (Nov 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steelydap (Jan 18, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

dbostedo said:


> View attachment 10621554


Outstanding!


----------



## Kookaburra (Mar 15, 2015)

The joys of delivery to Australia.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## Hayseed Brown (Mar 2, 2013)

via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## MoreCowdog (Nov 11, 2014)




----------



## Bleedingblue (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## Lunar Watch Club (Dec 7, 2014)

GreatScott said:


>


Send it to Fedrico talks watches LOL


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

#1 thread in a LONG time 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

These were made a few years back, so kinda old.









I didn't make these, but I liked them, so I saved them.


----------



## mastersword (Aug 29, 2016)

I've wasted a lot of hours on this thread


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

mastersword said:


> I've wasted a lot of hours on this thread


Time spent chuckling at inane memes is _never _wasted. In fact, it's scientifically proven to be good for you.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Love it! I don't have anything to post but I had to






save a few!


----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

ok, one more


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

dbostedo said:


> View attachment 10621554
> 
> View attachment 10621562


i might have to use these


----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

back to work now, this time for real!


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

Mezzly said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha! I thought it was just etiquette round here never to be the 4th liker










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hayseed Brown (Mar 2, 2013)

via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Classic one


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

This.


----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## userealwasabi (Jul 21, 2016)

internet.interface said:


> ok, one more
> 
> View attachment 10628938


What is this about, Senpai?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

Well, the Richard Mille watches are a bit colorful, no? If he had a cat....it might look like this? I am not sure what the original picture is about, found it on the interwebs.



userealwasabi said:


> What is this about, Senpai?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)

Mezzly said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well done sir. Well done.


----------



## Worksjo (Dec 29, 2015)

.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## 1afc (Mar 19, 2014)

kclee said:


> View attachment 10505194


you have GOT to be kidding. Maybe I don't belong here?


----------



## userealwasabi (Jul 21, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MoreCowdog (Nov 11, 2014)




----------



## guccimanilla (Jul 23, 2016)

steelydap said:


> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watch_hor (Nov 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kzn (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

siranak said:


> Ha! I thought it was just etiquette round here never to be the 4th liker
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't know this..now that I know I started to notice the 3 likes, not 4. What's the significance of 3 likes? Is it bad luck to have 4?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bleedingblue (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## Gapster (Mar 23, 2015)

*when your trying to sneak a new watch into the house 
......and your wife catches you*


----------



## kclee (Jul 4, 2014)

..and it is unpolished


----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

i ship usps myself...


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

internet.interface said:


> i ship usps myself...
> 
> View attachment 10638354


whats the story behind this one?


----------



## Bleedingblue (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

PowerChucker said:


> whats the story behind this one?


It looks like an altercation, but I do not have the background. I am guessing that the UPS driver's uniform was a little more brown after the accident?


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

Toothbras said:


>


OH! How I _loathe_ evil you!!! (And for that matter, I kind of loathe the guy who posts 17 pics where each one is just at a slightly different angle!)


----------



## Lunar Watch Club (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## Lunar Watch Club (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## Lunar Watch Club (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)




----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

no name no slogan said:


> View attachment 10643674


This is hilarious but sad because it's so real.......


----------



## brokensentences (May 21, 2016)

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bleedingblue (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

EA-Sport said:


> I didn't know this..now that I know I started to notice the 3 likes, not 4. What's the significance of 3 likes? Is it bad luck to have 4?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's not Tapatalk per se, but something about the way info comes from WUS. Other forums like IWL show the proper like count on Tapatalk.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Me on WUS









Me IRL


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)

Lol, strong work boys.


----------



## Stelyos (Jun 23, 2015)

Bleedingblue said:


> View attachment 10648234


A gif of that weird thing she did when the reporter caught her off guard would be funnier

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Regards,


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jupiter6 (Jan 8, 2015)

siranak said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Brilliant! Maybe you should add "and casually refer to them as physical places similar to a favourite bar e.g. "over on f33"


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## Bleedingblue (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

no name no slogan said:


> View attachment 10666074


... so you can watch your tools watch... uh... gimme a minute...

*goes to the whiteboard*


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

The original version of this meme had to do with Clinton bragging about his, ahem.... "exploits" in office. Here is the family-friendly and watch-themed version.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Vicolindo said:


> Getting a watch delivered when the wife isn't home and being able to open it, adore it and look at yourself in the mirror with it on. Where's the meme for that? LOL.


Do you dance around in front of the mirror like this guy while admiring your watch?


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Gapster said:


> *when your trying to sneak a new watch into the house
> ......and your wife catches you*


I'm so glad the door from the garage to the stairs leading up to my office is no where near the den.


----------



## 1afc (Mar 19, 2014)

Rocat said:


> I'm so glad the door from the garage to the stairs leading up to my office is no where near the den.


That just cracked me up!


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

WHERE ARE THE F#CKING MEMES, PEOPLE??? 

I'm starving here, let's go!


----------



## major75 (May 21, 2015)

Toothbras said:


> WHERE ARE THE F#CKING MEMES, PEOPLE???
> 
> I'm starving here, let's go!


you are hilarious but i agree


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## guccimanilla (Jul 23, 2016)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## guccimanilla (Jul 23, 2016)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

Toothbras said:


> WHERE ARE THE F#CKING MEMES, PEOPLE???
> 
> I'm starving here, let's go!
































Does that help? ;-)


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## guccimanilla (Jul 23, 2016)




----------



## guccimanilla (Jul 23, 2016)




----------



## Gapster (Mar 23, 2015)

*Delivery day, you see the UPS truck!










*


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## guccimanilla (Jul 23, 2016)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## guccimanilla (Jul 23, 2016)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)

Toothbras said:


> WHERE ARE THE F#CKING MEMES, PEOPLE???


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Who says there's no life in this thread?


----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## userealwasabi (Jul 21, 2016)

Toothbras said:


> WHERE ARE THE F#CKING MEMES, PEOPLE???
> 
> I'm starving here, let's go!


Ok here's one on the go.

Normal guys: Great game!

Normal girls: Rafael looking great!









WUS: RM Tourbillon 27-02

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)




----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

See post #461.


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

jkpa said:


> View attachment 10680442


This happens a lot!


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


So true!


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)

no name no slogan said:


> View attachment 10680610


OUT. STANDING.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)




----------



## DHPSU (Sep 12, 2014)

How does one create a meme?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

ItnStln said:


> So true!


I agree with healthier but cheaper???

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

DHPSU said:


> How does one create a meme?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I assume you mean how do you take a meme photo and add your own caption?

This is a good site for that : https://memegenerator.net/

But if you mean how do you get a meme started in the first place? Well that's trickier. Most are started virally - Reddit, Facebook, Instagram, 4chan, etc... things catch on like any viral video or email. You don't usually set out to create a meme, so much as one catches on and just happens.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

I like 42-44mm watches.


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

dbostedo said:


> I assume you mean how do you take a meme photo and add your own caption?
> 
> This is a good site for that : https://memegenerator.net/
> 
> But if you mean how do you get a meme started in the first place? Well that's trickier. Most are started virally - Reddit, Facebook, Instagram, 4chan, etc... things catch on like any viral video or email. You don't usually set out to create a meme, so much as one catches on and just happens.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

watchdaddy1 said:


> I agree with healthier but cheaper???
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


I agree, in some cases it can be more expensive than drugs and gambling.


----------



## DHPSU (Sep 12, 2014)

dbostedo said:


> I assume you mean how do you take a meme photo and add your own caption?
> 
> This is a good site for that : https://memegenerator.net/
> 
> But if you mean how do you get a meme started in the first place? Well that's trickier. Most are started virally - Reddit, Facebook, Instagram, 4chan, etc... things catch on like any viral video or email. You don't usually set out to create a meme, so much as one catches on and just happens.


Is adding your own caption what you are supposed to do? Or for the lack of a better word, are you supposed to re-tweet per se?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)




----------



## watch_hor (Nov 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

.


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

siranak said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha! I almost posted that exact picture!


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

DHPSU said:


> Is adding your own caption what you are supposed to do? Or for the lack of a better word, are you supposed to re-tweet per se?


Either way...


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

...


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

Divers.


----------



## brokensentences (May 21, 2016)

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## DHPSU (Sep 12, 2014)

dbostedo said:


> Either way...
> 
> View attachment 10681090


Thanks for the laughs. Did you make this up or repost? 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## EdwardW (Dec 15, 2016)

DHPSU said:


> How does one create a meme?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stelyos (Jun 23, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

Man I hate Tapatalk sometimes, also second time using same meme - the ironing.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steelydap (Jan 18, 2016)

Minorcollector said:


> View attachment 10681162
> Divers.


I don't even go near water

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## steelydap (Jan 18, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## steelydap (Jan 18, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## steelydap (Jan 18, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## steelydap (Jan 18, 2016)

OK I'm done now

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hayseed Brown (Mar 2, 2013)

via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

Deep thoughts at times indeed


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)




----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)

steelydap said:


> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Yep, that's my wife!


----------



## watch_hor (Nov 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Munchie (Dec 20, 2013)

probably been done already


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Says I who has a limited edition 8926 . . .

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## MJACLA09 (Nov 11, 2015)

Mark355 said:


>


If that doesn't sum up the Lamebo owner. Nothing does.


----------



## Armchair (Jul 7, 2008)

via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

MJACLA09 said:


> If that doesn't sum up the Lamebo owner. Nothing does.


Not sure if the mis-spelling was intentional or not, but either way you nailed it =)


----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)

watch_hor said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This one had me really laugh out loud. Well done.


----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

DHPSU said:


> How does one create a meme?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


More importantly, how does one avoid being the poor, ugly, geeky, bastard whose face IS the meme?

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## MJACLA09 (Nov 11, 2015)

Slant said:


> Not sure if the mis-spelling was intentional or not, but either way you nailed it =)


Let's just say my iPad doesn't auto correct that word when I type.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

MJACLA09 said:


> Let's just say my iPad doesn't auto correct that word when I type.


Then I take it you've typed it a few times before


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## Hayseed Brown (Mar 2, 2013)

via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)




----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)




----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)




----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## Gapster (Mar 23, 2015)

Alot of these memes are totally condescending...... heh


----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)

Gapster said:


> Alot of these memes are totally condescending...... heh


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Regards,


----------



## callan (Jan 19, 2015)

This thread is 2 things...the most gigantic time suck, and the funniest thing I've seen in a good while. They say laughter is the best medicine, so maybe it is really healthy too?


----------



## kzn (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## GMH Watches (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## publandlord (Aug 15, 2006)

kzn said:


> View attachment 10694418


If only it _was _Rolex who coined the term "cyclops"


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

Hayseed Brown said:


> via Imgflip Meme Generator


Genius!


----------



## Bleedingblue (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)




----------



## Stelyos (Jun 23, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bleedingblue (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)




----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## Lunar Watch Club (Dec 7, 2014)

I didn't make this one


----------



## Lunar Watch Club (Dec 7, 2014)

Not my meme:


----------



## Lunar Watch Club (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## Lunar Watch Club (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## Lunar Watch Club (Dec 7, 2014)

This really happened to me in real life!


----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## Lunar Watch Club (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## watch_hor (Nov 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dinodays (May 8, 2016)

Besso said:


> Not my meme:
> View attachment 10702690


Oh my gawd-was dying on this-think this is the best so far. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watch_hor (Nov 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watch_hor (Nov 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Bleedingblue (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## guccimanilla (Jul 23, 2016)




----------



## guccimanilla (Jul 23, 2016)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

The Castle


----------



## Eggplant Parmesan (Apr 25, 2016)

Télécharger des photos


----------



## Eggplant Parmesan (Apr 25, 2016)

Bazzinga, smartwatch punk!

hébergeur image gratuit


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)




----------



## Leonine (Mar 27, 2012)

Well executed


----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

I am about to introduce my teenagers to Pulp Fiction. It is a right of passage.


----------



## Leonine (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## Leonine (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

internet.interface said:


> I am about to introduce my teenagers to Pulp Fiction. It is a right of passage.
> 
> View attachment 10712818


2 years ago, they had a special 20th anniversary showing of it in the theater here. My son and I both went, as it is our favorite film. I think he was fourteen when I first allowed him to see it. Must have been the 30th time I had seen it. Everytime it's on TV and I'm cruising thru the guide and I see it listed, I bet my wife I can tell her the next line, no matter where it's at... she always loses!

A brilliant movie! They should be required to see it at least 3X, in that first month. There is just too much to take in.


----------



## Leonine (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> 2 years ago, they had a special 20th anniversary showing of it in the theater here. My son and I both went, as it is our favorite film. I think he was fourteen when I first allowed him to see it. Must have been the 30th time I had seen it. Everytime it's on TV and I'm cruising thru the guide and I see it listed, I bet my wife I can tell her the next line, no matter where it's at... she always loses!
> 
> A brilliant movie! They should be required to see it at least 3X, in that first month. There is just too much to take in.


22 years? 22 years!?

It's shocking to think the film is that old. I also remember listening to the soundtrack at school.


----------



## Leonine (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## Leonine (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## Leonine (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Ok, let me try a few of my own...









































































That was fun!


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Hayseed Brown (Mar 2, 2013)

via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

Real life is often the most humorous


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

This is me. Wife and kids watch t.v. I run through the forum.


----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

Davidka from the Middle East is on FIRE!


----------



## watch_hor (Nov 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watch_hor (Nov 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watch_hor (Nov 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schrauth (May 1, 2015)

Davidka said:


> Ok, let me try a few of my own...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I assume you're referring to my Blumo giveaway thread from around Christmas? :think:

That thread was updated weeks ago, the giveaway was turned into a "travelling Blumo" instead, currently with a member in Michigan in the US. :-!


----------



## jupiter6 (Jan 8, 2015)

There are some great memes here, however the misaligned bezel meme isn't really funny anymore.


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

schrauth said:


> I assume you're referring to my Blumo giveaway thread from around Christmas? :think:
> 
> That thread was updated weeks ago, the giveaway was turned into a "travelling Blumo" instead, currently with a member in Michigan in the US. :-!


I know, no dis intended. I was referring to the fact that long after you published your decision to let that watch go around the world, people still tried to enter the givaway.


----------



## stapleton33 (Jan 2, 2009)

It's always the same face


----------



## Leonine (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## Leonine (Mar 27, 2012)

I don't hate homages, but had to post


----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)




----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Dontcha love to see the Brown truck drive up...??


----------



## MoreCowdog (Nov 11, 2014)




----------



## Hayseed Brown (Mar 2, 2013)

via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)




----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)




----------



## Astropin (Dec 13, 2008)

Just made this one.


----------



## Mojo UK (Mar 19, 2014)

Sent from my E6553 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leonine (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## Leonine (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## Leonine (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Regards,


----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)




----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

Not a meme, but I like it.


----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)




----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Trying to sneak the latest watch arrival into the house, running into the wife.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

internet.interface said:


> View attachment 10724898


That's not funny, just plain scary!!!


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Let's try again. It's pretty easy, hope I'm doing it right...




























Yes yes an e has gone missing...









I didn't make this one up myself, just took the example in the meme generator. Seemed appropriate. 




































That's all folks...


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> Dontcha love to see the Brown truck drive up...??


11 years at UPS and no one ever looked like that while slinging boxes.

Oh, here is my reaction.


----------



## Bleedingblue (Jun 24, 2015)

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> Dontcha love to see the Brown truck drive up...??


I have some definite ideas on what brown can do for me.....


----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

I like CW, but have to call it like I see it


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

daschlag said:


>


Between this and wife home when watch is being delivered, somehow I know I have a problem.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beagleybear (Jan 20, 2017)

Everyday i'm hustl-ing...










Sent from my ASUS_X008D using Tapatalk


----------



## Beagleybear (Jan 20, 2017)

Sent from my ASUS_X008D using Tapatalk


----------



## Beagleybear (Jan 20, 2017)

#brandloyalty










Sent from my ASUS_X008D using Tapatalk


----------



## Beagleybear (Jan 20, 2017)

Sent from my ASUS_X008D using Tapatalk


----------



## Beagleybear (Jan 20, 2017)

Sent from my ASUS_X008D using Tapatalk


----------



## Beagleybear (Jan 20, 2017)

Sent from my ASUS_X008D using Tapatalk


----------



## Beagleybear (Jan 20, 2017)

Sent from my ASUS_X008D using Tapatalk


----------



## Beagleybear (Jan 20, 2017)

Sent from my ASUS_X008D using Tapatalk


----------



## Beagleybear (Jan 20, 2017)

Sent from my ASUS_X008D using Tapatalk


----------



## Beagleybear (Jan 20, 2017)

Sent from my ASUS_X008D using Tapatalk


----------



## Beagleybear (Jan 20, 2017)

Sent from my ASUS_X008D using Tapatalk


----------



## Beagleybear (Jan 20, 2017)

Sent from my ASUS_X008D using Tapatalk


----------



## Beagleybear (Jan 20, 2017)

Sent from my ASUS_X008D using Tapatalk


----------



## Bleedingblue (Jun 24, 2015)

Not breaking any new ground here but it amuses me.


----------



## steelydap (Jan 18, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stelyos (Jun 23, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eggplant Parmesan (Apr 25, 2016)

téléchargement de photos


----------



## watch_hor (Nov 11, 2011)

MOSCATO said:


> téléchargement de photos












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rdoder (Jul 13, 2013)

Stelyos said:


>


Haha, that set is so funny!


----------



## Eggplant Parmesan (Apr 25, 2016)

herbergeur d image


----------



## Leonine (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## Leonine (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## Pato_Lucas (Aug 21, 2015)

Davidka said:


>


Neil Armstrong was the ultimate one upper: "nice that you climbed the Everest, that reminds me of that time I was at the moon..."


----------



## publandlord (Aug 15, 2006)




----------



## Bleedingblue (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

Bleedingblue said:


> View attachment 10743394
> 
> 
> View attachment 10743402


That didn't go over well with my bow ex-fiance!


----------



## major75 (May 21, 2015)

Pato_Lucas said:


> Neil Armstrong was the ultimate one upper: "nice that you climbed the Everest, that reminds me of that time I was at the moon..."


What a guy, Neil Armstrong .
Too bad he didn't get to be the first person to wear a watch on the moon. Honour to Buzz Aldrin


----------



## Leonine (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## Leonine (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)




----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

GreatScott said:


>


Funny!


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

watch_hor said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


this is PARNIS then


----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)




----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)




----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)




----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)




----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

And now for something historically significant....


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## publandlord (Aug 15, 2006)

major75 said:


> What a guy, Neil Armstrong .
> Too bad he didn't get to be the first person to wear a watch on the moon. Honour to Buzz Aldrin


I bet it's something he regretted every day since.


----------



## kclee (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## kclee (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## watchbane (Jun 9, 2016)

Mark355 said:


>


Now that's a collection I need


----------



## OSUMBA2003 (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Nom de Forum (Oct 17, 2012)

Originally Posted by *major75*  What a guy, Neil Armstrong .
Too bad he didn't get to be the first person to wear a watch on the moon. Honour to Buzz Aldrin



publandlord said:


> I bet it's something he regretted every day since.


Everything I have learned about Neil Armstrong since 1969 leads me to believe you would lose that bet. The man was not known for desiring expressions of recognition for achievements far more significant than the triviality of being "the first person to wear a watch on the moon".


----------



## Lunar Watch Club (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## Lunar Watch Club (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## Lunar Watch Club (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## publandlord (Aug 15, 2006)

Nom de Forum said:


> Originally Posted by *major75*  What a guy, Neil Armstrong .
> Too bad he didn't get to be the first person to wear a watch on the moon. Honour to Buzz Aldrin
> 
> Everything I have learned about Neil Armstrong since 1969 leads me to believe you would lose that bet. The man was not known for desiring expressions of recognition for achievements far more significant than the triviality of being "the first person to wear a watch on the moon".


You mean that somehow Armstrong simply wasn't that bothered about not being the first man on the moon to wear an iconic chronograph piece? 

I forgot the smiley earlier. My sentiments exactly. But for some, watches are not only the most important thing to them, but by extension, everyone else...


----------



## u2bdet (Mar 5, 2011)




----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

lol


----------



## dlim4evah (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## dlim4evah (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Beagleybear said:


> Sent from my ASUS_X008D using Tapatalk


I resemble that remark!









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Mark355 said:


>


It just dawned on me how long it must have taken to set up for that shot. Wow!


----------



## MJACLA09 (Nov 11, 2015)

hanshananigan said:


> It just dawned on me how long it must have taken to set up for that shot. Wow!


Exactly they would have to detach the bracelet on one side of each.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Or just photoshop it...


----------



## MJACLA09 (Nov 11, 2015)

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> Or just photoshop it...


Probably correct.

FWIW photoshop would take me 10 times as long as attaching the watches.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Sent from my Motorola StarTAC 70


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

hanshananigan said:


> It just dawned on me how long it must have taken to set up for that shot. Wow!


It still bugs me that the watches are set to all different times.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bleedingblue (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## userealwasabi (Jul 21, 2016)

First world problems.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdwardW (Dec 15, 2016)

hanshananigan said:


> It just dawned on me how long it must have taken to set up for that shot. Wow!


Or just paid someone to do it.


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

One for movie aficionados










Regards,


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Not only watch related, but this happened to every guy here for sure!!









Sent from my Motorola StarTAC 70


----------



## 1afc (Mar 19, 2014)

hanshananigan said:


> It just dawned on me how long it must have taken to set up for that shot. Wow!


I initially thought the same but I'd say they have been photoshopped in.

Have a look at the strange angles of some of the bracelets say at 2, 4, 8:30, 10.
I think gravity would make them hang differently.

Good Meme though.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

1afc said:


> I initially thought the same but I'd say they have been photoshopped in.
> 
> Have a look at the strange angles of some of the bracelets say at 2, 4, 8:30, 10.
> I think gravity would make them hang differently.
> ...


'Thought they dangled the car from its muffler to get that effect.


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

1afc said:


> I initially thought the same but I'd say they have been photoshopped in.
> 
> Have a look at the strange angles of some of the bracelets say at 2, 4, 8:30, 10.
> I think gravity would make them hang differently.
> ...


It may well be Photoshop, but given the way they would have had to be taped or otherwise affixed in place (if it's a real shot), the bracelets look like they could be correct to me. Bracelets flex (or not) in odd ways depending on the links and how loose (or not) they are. I'm not certain how some of them could be staying where they are placed - I could imagine some putty or strong tape of some sort working.


----------



## Leonine (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## Leonine (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## Leonine (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## Leonine (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## All in the timing. (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

.....


----------



## All in the timing. (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

All in the timing. said:


> View attachment 10798250


Is that from Goldfinger?


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

All in the timing. said:


> View attachment 10796890


I do this hourly

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guccimanilla (Jul 23, 2016)




----------



## Lunar Watch Club (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## guccimanilla (Jul 23, 2016)




----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## slcbbrown (Nov 12, 2009)

Yesh!


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## kzn (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Sent from my Motorola StarTAC 70


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Sent from my Motorola StarTAC 70


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

smille76 said:


> Sent from my Motorola StarTAC 70


Is that grounds for a divorce?


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

smille76 said:


> Sent from my Motorola StarTAC 70


I've had that happen!


----------



## Bleedingblue (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Sent from my Motorola StarTAC 70


----------



## Tommywine0 (Nov 11, 2015)

Made this after reading a comprehensive post by Archer about pressure testing techniques. He could have dropped the mic.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

This one happens often on f29...









Sent from my Motorola StarTAC 70


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Sent from my Motorola StarTAC 70


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Sent from my Motorola StarTAC 70


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

smille76 said:


> Sent from my Motorola StarTAC 70


You may joke, but this is what my Gran did with all of my Grandpas Omegas and other vintage watches after he died!!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leonine (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Sent from my Motorola StarTAC 70


----------



## watch_hor (Nov 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watch_hor (Nov 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GlennO (Jan 3, 2010)

I sometimes wonder what non-WIS might think about the things we discuss.


----------



## Beagleybear (Jan 20, 2017)

Sent from my ASUS_X008D using Tapatalk


----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)




----------



## goblin (Jun 7, 2016)

All in the timing. said:


> View attachment 10796890


Very true


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Anko anybody?










Sent from my Motorola StarTAC 70


----------



## Lunar Watch Club (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## Gapster (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## Gapster (Mar 23, 2015)

*Finally owns a skx and a moonwatch*









*...and is motor boating them*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Yes, with the cat in the background I broke all my Like records by far!


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## noregrets (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## alittle (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

soaking.fused said:


>


Best line ever!


----------



## Vig2000 (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

noregrets said:


> View attachment 10827754


Wait, wait, wait.... good guy Greg wouldn't take a fake pic of a car he doesn't own!!


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

noregrets said:


> View attachment 10827754


Wait, wait, wait.... good guy Greg wouldn't take a fake pic of a car he doesn't own!!


----------



## All in the timing. (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## All in the timing. (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## rackness (May 27, 2006)

dbostedo said:


> Wait, wait, wait.... good guy Greg wouldn't take a fake pic of a car he doesn't own!!


Yeah he snaps a pic of his luxury vehicle and then let's you take the car for a spin.


----------



## Hayseed Brown (Mar 2, 2013)

dbostedo said:


> Wait, wait, wait.... good guy Greg wouldn't take a fake pic of a car he doesn't own!!


That's hilarious. I thought the same thing. More appropriate for Scumbag Steve.


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## noregrets (Nov 21, 2014)

dbostedo said:


> Wait, wait, wait.... good guy Greg wouldn't take a fake pic of a car he doesn't own!!


Too funny gents. That was my first meme so chalk it up to a rookie mistake!


----------



## rackness (May 27, 2006)

Davidka said:


>


This could be changed from bezel to clasp around these parts!


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## lany (Sep 28, 2009)




----------



## Eggplant Parmesan (Apr 25, 2016)

image gratuite


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)




----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

dbl post


----------



## Beagleybear (Jan 20, 2017)

Sent from my ASUS_X008D using Tapatalk


----------



## Armchair (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## Armchair (Jul 7, 2008)

via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## Armchair (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

from https://www.instagram.com/the_watch_collecting_guy/


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Bleedingblue (Jun 24, 2015)

Good to see this thread chugging along.


----------



## Eggplant Parmesan (Apr 25, 2016)

hébergeur d image gratuit


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## marcopolo05 (Jun 15, 2015)

My little contribution to this thread ! Keep it coming guys.


----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

Original idea --Courtesy of a colleague


----------



## Gapster (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## Lunar Watch Club (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## Vig2000 (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Regards,


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

My favorite tapatalk advertisement and they want me to pay for no ads. I laugh at you tapatalk.










Btw, I've clicked through that advertisement 10 times and they never do tell you who she is.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

CastorTroy3 said:


> My favorite tapatalk advertisement and they want me to pay for no ads. I laugh at you tapatalk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not about watches, exactly, but the most dang pertinent meme on this thread.


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Bleedingblue (Jun 24, 2015)

CastorTroy3 said:


> My favorite tapatalk advertisement and they want me to pay for no ads. I laugh at you tapatalk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't know there was a hot air balloon event in the Olympics.


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

hanshananigan said:


> Not about watches, exactly, but the most dang pertinent meme on this thread.


Technically it's not a meme (just like half of the posts in this thread) but as long as it's funny I'm all for it. It is probably more suited for the F71 confession thread though...

And not to post without a meme:


----------



## Gapster (Mar 23, 2015)

grinch


----------



## Lunar Watch Club (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)




----------



## Bleedingblue (Jun 24, 2015)

Somebody had to do it.


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

guccimanilla said:


> View attachment 10709666


Lost it


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

CastorTroy3 said:


> My favorite tapatalk advertisement and they want me to pay for no ads. I laugh at you tapatalk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Sent from my Motorola StarTAC 70


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

smille76 said:


> Sent from my Motorola StarTAC 70


Well it's working. Hell I've even clicked on the picture here in the thread and even thou it led to nowhere - next time it was quoted I clicked again!


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

A WIS in his natural environment checking his watch...again...


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

CastorTroy3 said:


> Btw, I've clicked through that advertisement 10 times and they never do tell you who she is.


Easy with G image search. Try G'ing Anastasiya Kvitko


----------



## steelydap (Jan 18, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lunar Watch Club (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

Seriously I want to know who that girl is so I can stalk her. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lunar Watch Club (Dec 7, 2014)

Me when I see a guy try to explain how a Tudor is the best in middle of a Rolex vs. Omega thread


----------



## Lunar Watch Club (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## watch_hor (Nov 11, 2011)

steelydap said:


> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


This is looking good right about now



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Regards,


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Leonine (Mar 27, 2012)

To derail the thread further


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

Leonine said:


> To derail the thread further
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What Rolex?


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## 1afc (Mar 19, 2014)

daschlag said:


> What Rolex?


Yeah the DSSD was a misquote. Should be

Look how big her DD's are.


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

Leonine said:


> To derail the thread further
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who's the model?


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

1afc said:


> Yeah the DSSD was a misquote. Should be
> 
> Look how big her DD's are.


That's what I was thinking too.


----------



## Leonine (Mar 27, 2012)

ItnStln said:


> Who's the model?


It's Laryn Franco. She is also a former olympian.


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

Leonine said:


> It's Laryn Franco. She is also a former olympian.


Nice, thanks!


----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

one more


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

Watches and girls. No watches on girls!










This thread just keeps getting off!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)




----------



## dlim4evah (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## dlim4evah (Jan 22, 2017)

ItnStln said:


> Who's the model?


derailing successful.


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

dlim4evah said:


> derailing successful.


Hardly


----------



## Lunar Watch Club (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## major75 (May 21, 2015)




----------



## nymfan (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## scheissestadt (Nov 21, 2016)

All in good fun ;-)


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## watch_hor (Nov 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Surfrider (Jun 14, 2012)

Bleedingblue said:


> Somebody had to do it.
> 
> View attachment 10897009


hahaha


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## MJACLA09 (Nov 11, 2015)

watch_hor said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Will you post this again, so I can like it again?


----------



## MediumRB (May 7, 2015)

via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## mob1 (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## Eggplant Parmesan (Apr 25, 2016)

hebergeur dimage

photo libre


----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

"Oh, bother, said Pooh, as he chambered another round"


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## Lunar Watch Club (Dec 7, 2014)

mob1 said:


> View attachment 10949258


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## macchina (Apr 9, 2014)

]


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Napolen Dynamite Edition


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

song lyrics and watches go together, no?!


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Happy day!


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

soaking.fused said:


> Happy day!


Funny!


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

This is the greatest thread. Thank you all for posting much needed laughs. 

Sent from my SM-J700T using Tapatalk


----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

someone mentioned the apple watch?


----------



## Bleedingblue (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Deledda said:


> This is the greatest thread. Thank you all for posting much needed laughs.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700T using Tapatalk


I agree. I started a similar thread on another forum. It died a quick death. Kinda bummed.

sent from your mamma's house


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

karlito said:


> I agree. I started a similar thread on another forum. It died a quick death. Kinda bummed.
> 
> sent from your mamma's house


Hi,

We are all Wis but some are taking it a bit too seriously; these are just watches after all (like my wife says often!)

S.

Sent from my Motorola StarTAC 70


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## Beagleybear (Jan 20, 2017)

Sent from my ASUS_X008D using Tapatalk


----------



## Beagleybear (Jan 20, 2017)

Sent from my ASUS_X008D using Tapatalk


----------



## Beagleybear (Jan 20, 2017)

Sent from my ASUS_X008D using Tapatalk


----------



## Beagleybear (Jan 20, 2017)

Sent from my ASUS_X008D using Tapatalk


----------



## Stelyos (Jun 23, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lunar Watch Club (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## Beagleybear (Jan 20, 2017)

Sent from my ASUS_X008D using Tapatalk


----------



## Beagleybear (Jan 20, 2017)

Sent from my ASUS_X008D using Tapatalk


----------



## Beagleybear (Jan 20, 2017)

Sent from my ASUS_X008D using Tapatalk


----------



## vkalia (Oct 26, 2014)

A similar meme posted earlier reminded me of this - didnt someone ask this question a while ago?


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## scheissestadt (Nov 21, 2016)

I may be ripping this off from one I already saw...too many to remember


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Time In said:


> View attachment 10956170


Buuuurn.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Please make note of the difference:


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

tommy_boy said:


> Please make note of the difference:


Lol! You've inspired me....


----------



## Leonine (Mar 27, 2012)

Woah, a lot of good ones right now


----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)

via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)

via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)

via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)

via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

StephenRG said:


> via Imgflip Meme Generator


Very true!


----------



## Bleedingblue (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)

via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)

via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## steelydap (Jan 18, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## steelydap (Jan 18, 2016)

steelydap said:


> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Correction-that's spelled 'Hodinkee'

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Sent from my Motorola StarTAC 70


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)




----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

Minorcollector said:


> View attachment 11025138


If that were true I'm sure people would be having a heart attack!


----------



## Bleedingblue (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## Stelyos (Jun 23, 2015)

ItnStln said:


> If that were true I'm sure people would be having a heart attack!


Then get prepared for a lot of heart attacks...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

ItnStln said:


> If that were true I'm sure people would be having a heart attack!


'Swiss Made' To Mean A Whole Lot More For Watches In 2017 | aBlogtoWatch


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## Eggplant Parmesan (Apr 25, 2016)

hebergement image


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

MOSCATO said:


> hebergement image


Nice!


----------



## MediumRB (May 7, 2015)

omeglycine said:


> View attachment 11025738


Ha! Probably more like Steinhart has the profits to support Rolex!


----------



## mob1 (Nov 24, 2016)

MOSCATO said:


> hebergement image


Super nice


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

Is anyone else SUPER happy that Tapatalk stopped showing that kid in the black t-shirt on the front page?


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)




----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

Speedmaster...


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)




----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)




----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)




----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)




----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Btruijens said:


>


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)




----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)




----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)




----------



## junta (Oct 7, 2016)

soaking.fused said:


>


That's a good one!


----------



## Nickybebop (Nov 20, 2012)

these are too funny, thanks for sharing


----------



## Munchie (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## steelydap (Jan 18, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)

via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)

via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)




----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

Btruijens said:


>


I don't get it.


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

Btruijens said:


>


I don't get it.


----------



## Lunar Watch Club (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## Lunar Watch Club (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## Beagleybear (Jan 20, 2017)

Sent from my ASUS_X008D using Tapatalk


----------



## Beagleybear (Jan 20, 2017)

Sent from my ASUS_X008D using Tapatalk


----------



## Beagleybear (Jan 20, 2017)

Sent from my ASUS_X008D using Tapatalk


----------



## Beagleybear (Jan 20, 2017)

Sent from my ASUS_X008D using Tapatalk


----------



## Beagleybear (Jan 20, 2017)

Sent from my ASUS_X008D using Tapatalk


----------



## Beagleybear (Jan 20, 2017)

Sent from my ASUS_X008D using Tapatalk


----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## Mercury2wo (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

dbostedo said:


> I don't get it.


As if there is a "Laco World" where only self satisfied self congratulary clubby people reside... aka "welcome to the club", "welcome back", "mine says hello".

There there now... you will be alright. Remember, no clubs, talking watches or returning of prodigal children. Just a discussion forum.


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

Beagleybear said:


> Sent from my ASUS_X008D using Tapatalk


Weelll now. Let's see: did you mean by "it's" it is? Or did you mean "its". It would change the meaning significantly. And no, the grammar police did not bust down the door. Just want to get the meaning, right. Right?


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

Gunnar_917 said:


>


Had to quote this again. Brilliant.


----------



## Mercury2wo (Oct 4, 2009)

internet.interface said:


> View attachment 10724898


Ha! Ha!!
Awesome!
That struck a chord!!


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Sent from my Motorola StarTAC 70


----------



## steelydap (Jan 18, 2016)

Btruijens said:


> As if there is a "Laco World" where only self satisfied self congratulary clubby people reside... aka "welcome to the club", "welcome back", "mine says hello".
> 
> There there now... you will be alright. Remember, no clubs, talking watches or returning of prodigal children. Just a discussion forum.












Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Beagleybear (Jan 20, 2017)

Btruijens said:


> Weelll now. Let's see: did you mean by "it's" it is? Or did you mean "its". It would change the meaning significantly. And no, the grammar police did not bust down the door. Just want to get the meaning, right. Right?


I meant "its", sorry. Thanks for pointing out!










Sent from my ASUS_X008D using Tapatalk


----------



## steelydap (Jan 18, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Forrest Gump Edition
soak.


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

And Lieutenant Dan would wear a ...?


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

I think a 62MAS


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

And Forest too! Gift from Lt. Dan.


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

Yeah. You see... cool Vietnam vets. Just deployed 10 clicks away from the Apocalypse Now ground zero. That Sheen guy was not their cup of tea.


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

Aaannd, that leads up to ...


----------



## longface (Dec 16, 2016)

soaking.fused said:


>


And this is their type of WRUW wrist shots...... Mind blown.....


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

soaking.fused said:


>





OR...


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

You Sir won the Internet today


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

Thank you sir, you're too kind!

I must say I got the inspiration from longface on the previous page and soaking.fused. Cheers guys!


----------



## 1afc (Mar 19, 2014)

So have you!



georgefl74 said:


>


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## scheissestadt (Nov 21, 2016)

Anyone?


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

Btruijens said:


> As if there is a "Laco World" where only self satisfied self congratulary clubby people reside... aka "welcome to the club", "welcome back", "mine says hello".
> 
> There there now... you will be alright. Remember, no clubs, talking watches or returning of prodigal children. Just a discussion forum.


I still don't get it.

(The meme is that the first two people say something reasonable, and the third guy says something crazy, or annoying, or infuriating. What's the difference between "back in Laco house" and "welcome in Laco world"? Also, shouldn't it be "welcome _to_ Laco world? The whole thing doesn't make sense to me. Maybe I'm missing something.)


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

dbostedo said:


> I still don't get it.
> 
> (The meme is that the first two people say something reasonable, and the third guy says something crazy, or annoying, or infuriating. What's the difference between "back in Laco house" and "welcome in Laco world"? Also, shouldn't it be "welcome _to_ Laco world? The whole thing doesn't make sense to me. Maybe I'm missing something.)


Same here!









Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Just ran across this picture again and decided to tip the cap to one of WUS' great contributors:


----------



## Lunar Watch Club (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## Lunar Watch Club (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## Lunar Watch Club (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## Lunar Watch Club (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## Lunar Watch Club (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## Lunar Watch Club (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## Lunar Watch Club (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Regards,


----------



## kleungsoma (Feb 18, 2017)

Stuff nightmares are made of

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

James A said:


> Regards,


Ooh yeah! Women will do that to a WIS.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Happy day!


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

James A said:


>


Isn't that the truth!


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

daschlag said:


>


That would be me!


----------



## Mercury2wo (Oct 4, 2009)

longface said:


> And this is their type of WRUW wrist shots...... Mind blown.....
> 
> View attachment 11045914


Both posts awesome!!


----------



## Mercury2wo (Oct 4, 2009)

daschlag said:


>


Ha! Ha!! Awesome.


----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

triple shot Friday


----------



## javadave (May 26, 2010)

Sent from my ZTE B2017G using Tapatalk


----------



## Lunar Watch Club (Dec 7, 2014)

javadave said:


> Sent from my ZTE B2017G using Tapatalk


----------



## Lunar Watch Club (Dec 7, 2014)

You know who you are!


----------



## Lunar Watch Club (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## Lunar Watch Club (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## Lunar Watch Club (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## Lunar Watch Club (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## Lunar Watch Club (Dec 7, 2014)

Feeling unappreciated for all this hard work trying to come up with these things


----------



## Hayseed Brown (Mar 2, 2013)

via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## Lunar Watch Club (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## brokensentences (May 21, 2016)

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Sent from my Motorola StarTAC 70


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Sent from my Motorola StarTAC 70


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Some most recent posts got deleted. Keep it civil guys. Think twice before posting. Don't hurt other members. Some issues simply do not belong here. 

Have a nice weekend.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Home Alone Edition


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

StephenRG said:


>


I think this may be my favorite so far. Well done, sir.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

soaking.fused said:


> Home Alone Edition


Oh, snap!

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)

Minorcollector said:


> I think this may be my favorite so far. Well done, sir.


Thank you!


----------



## marcopolo05 (Jun 15, 2015)

Almost 100 pages of pleasure here !


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Regards,


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

smille76 said:


> Sent from my Motorola StarTAC 70


mic drop. Thread closed!


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## Vu23 (Mar 5, 2017)

Besso said:


> View attachment 11050474


This is really one of the only funny memes here. All the others just make me cringe, but this one is pretty good.


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Vu23 said:


> This is really one of the only funny memes here. All the others just make me cringe, but this one is pretty good.


This one's funny, but you need a better sense of humor. Half this thread is pure gold!


----------



## scheissestadt (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## Lunar Watch Club (Dec 7, 2014)

daschlag said:


>


At what?


----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

Besso said:


> At what?


Um that the post above mine disses all our jokes except yours?


----------



## Lunar Watch Club (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Couldn't resist the McDuck!

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lunar Watch Club (Dec 7, 2014)

daschlag said:


> Um that the post above mine disses all our jokes except yours?


Well he disses my other 24 Memes I made too...


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

scheissestadt said:


> View attachment 11071426
> 
> 
> View attachment 11071554
> ...


Quoting the whole post cause it's that good


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

I thought some people were enjoying the Memes that were posted, and maybe a few of mine. Probably not, though..

Carry on.


----------



## scheissestadt (Nov 21, 2016)

ebtromba said:


> Quoting the whole post cause it's that good


Thanks! I realized that variation of the meme template hadn't been used, and I hope others join in because it has more potential.


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

scheissestadt said:


> Thanks! I realized that variation of the meme template hadn't been used, and I hope others join in because it has more potential.


Nice username!


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Besso said:


> Well he disses my other 24 Memes I made too...


I feel ya! It's easy to read 1,000 awesome memes and sh1t on them, it's a lot harder to come up with quality material. I'm waiting to see what this guy posts....

To everyone else contributing quality product please keep it up


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Sent from my Motorola StarTAC 70


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Sent from my Motorola StarTAC 70


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Sent from my Motorola StarTAC 70


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

^^^ LOL


----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

The CW genuinely made me LOL!


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## Leonine (Mar 27, 2012)

Vu23 said:


> This is really one of the only funny memes here. All the others just make me cringe, but this one is pretty good.












Too bad you had to scroll through 90+ pages of terrible memes to see one good one.


----------



## ltbarclay (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Sent from my Motorola StarTAC 70


----------



## Hayseed Brown (Mar 2, 2013)

via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## Lunar Watch Club (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Hayseed Brown said:


> via Imgflip Meme Generator


No way. I don't even own a Patek but already have this plate


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

3 more...


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## watch_hor (Nov 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

stuffler said:


> Some most recent posts got deleted. Keep it civil guys. Think twice before posting. Don't hurt other members. Some issues simply do not belong here.
> 
> Have a nice weekend.


It was my post that was deleted. Firstly, I'd like to apologise if anyone got hurt. My meme was meant to make fun of Hublot, not Cancer. I wish you all best health. In my defense I will say I was in that meme's template, check it. Also, this is a humor thread, but I should have known not to go all unlimited. And it is with a humor intention that this next meme was created.










It's a joke, not the absolute truth. This thread is supposed to be fun let's leave it this way, you and me.

Changing the subject but staying on topic,
I do see that most people posting here are not familiar with the different templates and the sub context they carry. It's all cool but for someone who does, it seems a bit funny. It's like saying "hello" when you want to say "goodbye" and "goodbye" when you want to say "pass me the salt". Like having a red cross sign on the mens room or a no smoking sign on the side of the rode with a "deers crossing" written under it. You all should know your meme (Google that) or see some examples.

Sorry again if anyone got hurt and sorry for the long and boring post.

D


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

And now to something completely different....


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

PC version:


----------



## major75 (May 21, 2015)




----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Edit: Didn't paste right from my ipad, so


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Sent from my Motorola StarTAC 70


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

LCandela said:


>


I don't want to be a party pooper but you are waaaaay off target. You should really check out this page: The Most Interesting Man in the World | Know Your Meme


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## wristclock (Jul 5, 2010)

soaking.fused said:


> Forrest Gump Edition
> soak.


Aaahhhhhh! That's awesome!


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

Davidka said:


> I don't want to be a party pooper but you are waaaaay off target. You should really check out this page: The Most Interesting Man in the World | Know Your Meme


Sir, everyone knows the same lame old "I don't always..." Sure, that's his catch phrase and yes, most memes you'll see involve that. The context of the original commercial are filled with his outrageous accomplishments also, ex: "Superman has pajamas with his logo." Clearly the two did not connect for you, but I've seen tons of memes with the latter as well (some on this thread). Thanks for your concern.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

StephenRG said:


>


LOL. I'm in a FB meme group that would have banned you for this blasphemy.


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

James A said:


>


Is that a real brand? If so I might check them out as gifts for people.


----------



## DoktorScientist (Apr 18, 2016)

StephenRG said:


>


Well done sir! Fantastic! Far better than lecturing people on incorrect meme usage (with sources no less!)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scheissestadt (Nov 21, 2016)

Some more of the "lesser" type of this meme:


----------



## Lunar Watch Club (Dec 7, 2014)

Public Service Announcement!


----------



## steelydap (Jan 18, 2016)

I'm learning the hard way.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)




----------



## Leonine (Mar 27, 2012)

pantagruel said:


>


Truth


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

steelydap said:


> I'm learning the hard way.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Good one!


----------



## Lunar Watch Club (Dec 7, 2014)

pantagruel said:


>


Saw a guy with a huge wrist wearing 40mm Rolex...looked like he borrowed it from his wife's collection


----------



## Tommywine0 (Nov 11, 2015)

StephenRG said:


>


I'm crying that's so funny!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## brokensentences (May 21, 2016)

What is this sorcery?!










Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

brokensentences said:


> What is this sorcery?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi,

In Tapatalk if one post shows already "3 Likes" and you vote "like" too on top of it, it shows "4 likes" but only for you since you were the 4th person.

Hope it explains, try it somewhere with a "3 likes " post and add yours, you'll see!

S.

Sent from my Motorola StarTAC 70


----------



## Bleedingblue (Jun 24, 2015)

Btruijens said:


> As if there is a "Laco World" where only self satisfied self congratulary clubby people reside... aka "welcome to the club", "welcome back", "mine says hello".
> 
> There there now... you will be alright. Remember, no clubs, talking watches or returning of prodigal children. Just a discussion forum.


Ok, 6 days late, but I can't believe that nobody did this yet.


----------



## Leonine (Mar 27, 2012)

scheissestadt said:


> Some more of the "lesser" type of this meme:
> 
> View attachment 11104898
> 
> ...


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Minorcollector said:


> View attachment 11114922


I don't get this one..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

brokensentences said:


> What is this sorcery?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL I'm with you, I haven't logged on with my computer in years and only use tapatalk, and 3 likes is where things top out, still haven't figured it out yet


----------



## Lunar Watch Club (Dec 7, 2014)

This is a Nike Homage to explain it


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Well, there's been a lot of weird Laco memes lately that I don't completely understand, so......


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

EA-Sport said:


> I don't get this one..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Virtually everything in those stores is a copy of high-end designer brands. Go to a store like Bells and they will have nice Columbia shirts on the rack and then store brand versions made by Reel Legend for half the price on the next rack over. Most department stores have house brand items that are significantly lower cost but are identical to the designer brands. that includeds medicine, detergent, jewelry, paper products....pretty much everything.


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

Besso said:


> This is a Nike Homage to explain it
> View attachment 11117770


The problem there is that those are likely illegal, as they use the swoosh, and a name designed to mimic the real brand that could confuse consumers.


----------



## Caltex88 (Nov 24, 2016)

EA-Sport said:


> I don't get this one..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Toothbras said:


> Well, there's been a lot of weird Laco memes lately that I don't completely understand, so......


Okay, I will get one, and only one in (and done with nothing but the friendliest, kidding intentions):


----------



## Bleedingblue (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

Caltex88 said:


>


Very true!


----------



## Caltex88 (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

how it all looks from the other side


----------



## J9293 (Apr 18, 2012)

Ya I don't understand what the whole Laco thing is about either. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## steelydap (Jan 18, 2016)

Sorry, but this ad!??



















Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## Lunar Watch Club (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## Lunar Watch Club (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## MJACLA09 (Nov 11, 2015)

Minorcollector said:


> Virtually everything in those stores is a copy of high-end designer brands. Go to a store like Bells and they will have nice Columbia shirts on the rack and then store brand versions made by Reel Legend for half the price on the next rack over. Most department stores have house brand items that are significantly lower cost but are identical to the designer brands. that includeds medicine, detergent, jewelry, paper products....pretty much everything.





Caltex88 said:


>





ItnStln said:


> Very true!


There's a huge difference. I would bet 98% of Target clothes buyers do so because they prefer not to be naked. It has zero to do with, "oh my, this looks just like a Gucci"

Homage watches on the other hand have 98% owners wanting to look like they have the original watch, hence the purpose for the copy.

Statistics given are not D and B certified.


----------



## jupiter6 (Jan 8, 2015)

MJACLA09 said:


> Homage watches on the other hand have 98% owners wanting to look like they have the original watch, hence the purpose for the copy.
> 
> Statistics given are not D and B certified.


That's just absurd. You and I have no idea why John Doe bought his watch. Maybe he just liked it? Is that allowed?.

Now back to the funny memes.


----------



## goblin (Jun 7, 2016)

omeglycine said:


> Edit: Didn't paste right from my ipad, so
> 
> View attachment 11092586


This is epic.


----------



## kclee (Jul 4, 2014)

....JLC told me i need to pay for the copyrights....


----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## mellowturtle (Jun 7, 2016)

This thread is always good for a laugh!


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

StephenRG said:


>


Funny!


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

Caltex88 said:


>


Here's a pertinent quote from The Devil Wear Prada. Not completely similar to watches, but the concept is close:



> "OK, I see. You think this has nothing to do with you," she says, sounding exhausted. "You go to your closet and you select that lumpy, loose sweater, for instance, because you're trying to tell the world that you take yourself too seriously to care about what you put on your back, but what you don't know is that that sweater is not just blue. It's not turquoise. It's not lapis. It's actually cerulean."
> 
> She continues: "And you're also blithely unaware of the fact that in 2002, Oscar de la Renta did a collection of cerulean gowns, and then I think it was Yves Saint Laurent who showed cerulean military jackets, and then cerulean quickly shot up in the collections of eight different designers. And then it filtered down through department stores, and then trickled on down onto some tragic Casual Corner where you no doubt fished it out of some clearance bin. However, that blue represents millions of dollars and countless jobs, and it's sort of comical how you think you made a choice that exempts you from the fashion industry when, in fact, you're wearing a sweater that was selected for you by the people in this room from a pile of stuff."


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

jupiter6 said:


> That's just absurd. You and I have no idea why John Doe bought his watch. Maybe he just liked it? Is that allowed?.
> 
> Now back to the funny memes.


ohh me, me, pick me, (waves hand).

Yea, that happened to me. I bought a watch, I think sub $200 on a whim because I thought it was cool and interesting. Guess what,yea you guessed. I found out later, much later actually, it was an homage!

People just buy what they like.


----------



## EdwardW (Dec 15, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lunar Watch Club (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## Lunar Watch Club (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## Beagleybear (Jan 20, 2017)

Sent from my ASUS_X008D using Tapatalk


----------



## shakezoola (Jan 16, 2017)

MJACLA09 said:


> There's a huge difference. I would bet 98% of Target clothes buyers do so because they prefer not to be naked. It has zero to do with, "oh my, this looks just like a Gucci"
> 
> Homage watches on the other hand have 98% owners wanting to look like they have the original watch, hence the purpose for the copy.
> 
> Statistics given are not D and B certified.


Not as huge as you think. They could wear a potato sack to not be naked. They choose to wear department store clothes most likely because it resembles current / trendy fashion, or because just just like the way they look at prices they can afford.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

smille76 said:


> Sent from my Motorola StarTAC 70


ROFL

 and


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

and


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

J9293 said:


> Ya I don't understand what the whole Laco thing is about either.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me neither. Perhaps someone will explain it?


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

Gunnar_917 said:


> View attachment 11140170


Funny!


----------



## brokensentences (May 21, 2016)

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## MJACLA09 (Nov 11, 2015)

jupiter6 said:


> That's just absurd. You and I have no idea why John Doe bought his watch. Maybe he just liked it? Is that allowed?.
> 
> Now back to the funny memes.


I don't know John Doe myself so I don't want to answer for him. 


shakezoola said:


> Not as huge as you think. They could wear a potato sack to not be naked. They choose to wear department store clothes most likely because it resembles current / trendy fashion, or because just just like the way they look at prices they can afford.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Have you ever tried to accessorize a Potato sack? It's really quite hard. I fear I would have no clue what type of watch you'd wear with one.

Ill respectively disagree.


----------



## Lunar Watch Club (Dec 7, 2014)

ItnStln said:


> Me neither. Perhaps someone will explain it?


You have to take the time and start the meme thread from the beginning...you'll enjoy and understand a lot of the memes being posted


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

Besso said:


> You have to take the time and start the meme thread from the beginning...you'll enjoy and understand a lot of the memes being posted


Reading the whole thread does nothing to explain the original "laco world" reference. The subsequent postings are playing off that one. But the original post is still inexplicable.


----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)

ItnStln said:


> Me neither. Perhaps someone will explain it?


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

StephenRG said:


>


Hah! That movie is a hot mess. And one of my all time faves!

Squale 50 Atmos 1521 026/Blu
Steinhart Ocean One Vintage (2016 ETA)
Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic 40mm (ETA)
Seiko SARG007
Maratac Big Pilot ARC
1966 Caravelle 666 Sea Hunter
Misc. random crap


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

dbostedo said:


> Reading the whole thread does nothing to explain the original "laco world" reference. The subsequent postings are playing off that one. But the original post is still inexplicable.


See? You get it.


----------



## jupiter6 (Jan 8, 2015)

MJACLA09 said:


> I don't know John Doe myself so I don't want to answer for him.


Such wit. Still absurd though.


----------



## vkalia (Oct 26, 2014)

dbostedo said:


> Reading the whole thread does nothing to explain the original "laco world" reference. The subsequent postings are playing off that one. But the original post is still inexplicable.


That mystique is why it is so cool.

In Russia, you don't go to Lacoworld. Lacoworld goes to you.

<couldn't be arsed making a meme>

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beagleybear (Jan 20, 2017)

Sent from my ASUS_X008D using Tapatalk


----------



## Munchie (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## Beagleybear (Jan 20, 2017)

Sent from my ASUS_X008D using Tapatalk


----------



## Beagleybear (Jan 20, 2017)

Sent from my ASUS_X008D using Tapatalk


----------



## Beagleybear (Jan 20, 2017)

Sent from my ASUS_X008D using Tapatalk


----------



## Beagleybear (Jan 20, 2017)

Sent from my ASUS_X008D using Tapatalk


----------



## Beagleybear (Jan 20, 2017)

Sent from my ASUS_X008D using Tapatalk


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

Thank you guys. Feel validated in my Laco World meme. Just don't make your watch a person or I will unleash a new meme upon you...
I used your memes to party crash the "Welcome back in Laco house thread"


----------



## steelydap (Jan 18, 2016)

Btruijens said:


> Thank you guys. Feel validated in my Laco World meme. Just don't make your watch a person or I will unleash a new meme upon you...
> I used your memes to party crash the "Welcome back in Laco house thread"












Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

Aaand.. he asked for it.


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

Besso said:


> You have to take the time and start the meme thread from the beginning...you'll enjoy and understand a lot of the memes being posted


I've read it from the beginning and still don't understand the laco world reference.


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

dbostedo said:


> Reading the whole thread does nothing to explain the original "laco world" reference. The subsequent postings are playing off that one. But the original post is still inexplicable.


Exactly!


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

Duplicate post


----------



## Lunar Watch Club (Dec 7, 2014)

ROFL, All these memes got me in the mood to look at Laco watches


----------



## MJACLA09 (Nov 11, 2015)

jupiter6 said:


> Such wit. Still absurd though.


Not, in my opinion, as absurd as thinking someone buying a $10 shirt at Target is doing so hoping someone will think it's Chanel. Target is a place to buy needed goods, clothes, appliances, toys and vast supplies. It's a place that people guy to fill real world needs.

A watch purchase, from $100-$100,000, is a thought out non-necessity item. You seek different brands and carefully select your choice, yes based on looks and desires. It's still a choice that is made and most likely influenced by other watches made by other manufacturers.

I'll give in and say only 75% choose because they want to copy 

this seems to fit here and most of this forum


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

What the hell is Laco World? Stop trying to force memes, it's not Milhouse. It's cancer!


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

Laco is cancer? Good one.


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

Now. Let's find a meme for that lol.


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## poet (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## goblin (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

6R15 said:


> What the hell is Laco World? Stop trying to force memes, it's not Milhouse. It's cancer!


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

poet said:


> View attachment 11147618


see:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/*official-seamaster-club-thread*-210788-394.html#post29684362


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

StephenRG said:


>


Hilarious!


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)




----------



## Lunar Watch Club (Dec 7, 2014)

Ok I'm done after this LOL!!


----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## Munchie (Dec 20, 2013)

Done already ?


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradley101 (Apr 5, 2016)

😎

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Eggplant Parmesan (Apr 25, 2016)

This thread never fails to put a smile on my face!


----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## vkalia (Oct 26, 2014)

StephenRG said:


>


Does this meme have a different meaning in Laco World? Cos i dont get it.


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

vkalia said:


> Does this meme have a different meaning in Laco World? Cos i dont get it.


Maybe in Laco world the grail honeymoon is never ending, and one strap works for every situation.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beagleybear (Jan 20, 2017)

Sent from my ASUS_X008D using Tapatalk


----------



## Lunar Watch Club (Dec 7, 2014)

Beagleybear said:


> Sent from my ASUS_X008D using Tapatalk


Laco World location is not to be revealed or else its inhabitants will be forced to build a wall to keep out the bad hombres


----------



## Beagleybear (Jan 20, 2017)

Sent from my ASUS_X008D using Tapatalk


----------



## Eggplant Parmesan (Apr 25, 2016)

hébergeur images


----------



## Leonine (Mar 27, 2012)

MOSCATO said:


> hébergeur images


Totally!
That's one of the greatest feelings.


----------



## Robot L337 (Feb 14, 2013)

vkalia said:


> Does this meme have a different meaning in Laco World? Cos i dont get it.


You've obviously never got your grail.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

Robot L337 said:


> You've obviously never got your grail.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Exactly. It's the same reason most wives end up wanting more kids after the first one.

P.S. Remember kids... Don't actually use this logic with your wife. I'm divorced. Learn from me. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MediumRB (May 7, 2015)

Laco = "lack of" in memespeak?


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

MediumRB said:


> Laco = "lack of" in memespeak?


https://shop.laco.de/en/Fliegeruhren-A.html

Squale 50 Atmos 1521 026/Blu
Steinhart Ocean One Vintage (2016 ETA)
Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic 40mm (ETA)
Seiko SARG007
Maratac Big Pilot ARC
1966 Caravelle 666 Sea Hunter
Misc. random crap


----------



## Tommywine0 (Nov 11, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beagleybear (Jan 20, 2017)

Sent from my ASUS_X008D using Tapatalk


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

Laco any detectable trace of humor.


----------



## Eggplant Parmesan (Apr 25, 2016)

Leonine said:


> Totally!
> That's one of the greatest feelings.


Probably because we as WIS are so much more watch-conscious and regular humans are, well... Not. Hence the compliments being so rare.


----------



## Eggplant Parmesan (Apr 25, 2016)

hebergeur gratuit


----------



## watch_hor (Nov 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Robot L337 (Feb 14, 2013)

LCandela said:


>


Why didn't I take the blue pill?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robot L337 (Feb 14, 2013)

MOSCATO said:


> hebergeur gratuit


I actually had that transformer watch as a child. I have to say, it was awesome!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eggplant Parmesan (Apr 25, 2016)

No watch is safe, no subject taboo 

hebergeur image


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

I created a monster with Laco world. Yes that was me! So to wrap it up...


----------



## major75 (May 21, 2015)

I genuinely do not understand this laco meme... isn't laco a brand?


----------



## vkalia (Oct 26, 2014)

Chuck Norris is the only resident of Lacoworld.


----------



## steelydap (Jan 18, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## schrauth (May 1, 2015)

This thread used to be hilarious before all this Laco world nonsense started.

Thanks OP for this thread :-!, I got many laughs out of it while it lasted!


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Sent from my Motorola StarTAC 70


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)




----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

StephenRG said:


>


Even $2,250 is great for a Submariner


----------



## DoktorScientist (Apr 18, 2016)

Not really a watch meme per se, but with Baselworld soon upon us I feel it is an apt way to describe the watch review articles we are going to see, fawning over any small change to established brands. "Oh my god! A new color! How innovative, how bold!"


----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)

DoktorScientist said:


> Not really a watch meme per se, but with Baselworld soon upon us I feel it is an apt way to describe the watch review articles we are going to see, fawning over any small change to established brands. "Oh my god! A new color! How innovative, how bold!"


How's this?


----------



## Lunar Watch Club (Dec 7, 2014)

Instagram made me hate Rolex because of this tacky ass Rolex logo accessories they pull off!!


----------



## Eggplant Parmesan (Apr 25, 2016)

Besso said:


> Instagram made me hate Rolex because of this tacky ass Rolex logo accessories they pull off!!
> 
> View attachment 11213978


That, or the people who insist on ostentatious (vulgar) displays of wealth by posting pics of wads of cash wrapped in watches. Utterly tasteless. I have to question whether these people have any actual wealth, or are just wankers pretending.


----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

wankers, after followers, which gets them another $5 per month in click bait revenue


----------



## DoktorScientist (Apr 18, 2016)

StephenRG said:


> How's this?


Yup that is perfect. Couldn't have said it better myself (and I didn't!)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJACLA09 (Nov 11, 2015)

schrauth said:


> This thread used to be hilarious before all this Laco world nonsense started.
> 
> Thanks OP for this thread :-!, I got many laughs out of it while it lasted!


There were definitely some funny segments, I wish the mods would delete any post with that word on an actual meme.

Its like a bunch of South Park watching 12 year olds are posting.


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

Squale 50 Atmos 1521 026/Blu
Steinhart Ocean One Vintage (2016 ETA)
Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic 40mm (ETA)
Seiko SARG007
Maratac Big Pilot ARC
1966 Caravelle 666 Sea Hunter
Misc. random crap


----------



## Lunar Watch Club (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## MJACLA09 (Nov 11, 2015)

Besso said:


> View attachment 11216794


I actually bought my 5960 to wear on a NATO.


----------



## Lunar Watch Club (Dec 7, 2014)

That meme was for you then


----------



## MJACLA09 (Nov 11, 2015)

Besso said:


> That meme was for you then


It sure is, guess I gotta go


----------



## schrauth (May 1, 2015)

I have never owned a Laco and I have never had anything to do with Laco. That should demonstrate that I couldn't possibly be offended by any of this Laco World nonsense.
Also, the fact that I have been following this thread very closely for over 100 pages should show that I actually do have a sense of humour.
People like you just aren't funny and repeating a lame joke 25 times doesn't help either.
Your whole comment is pretty stupid to be honest.



heyheyuw said:


> Squale 50 Atmos 1521 026/Blu
> Steinhart Ocean One Vintage (2016 ETA)
> Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic 40mm (ETA)
> Seiko SARG007
> ...


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

schrauth said:


> I have never owned a Laco and I have never had anything to do with Laco. That should demonstrate that I couldn't possibly be offended by any of this Laco World nonsense.
> Also, the fact that I have been following this thread very closely for over 100 pages should show that I actually do have a sense of humour.
> People like you just aren't funny and repeating a lame joke 25 times doesn't help either.
> Your whole comment is pretty stupid to be honest.


Well, that's okay, I wasn't intending to put forth a breathtaking display of academic acumen in the watch meme thread anyway.










Squale 50 Atmos 1521 026/Blu
Steinhart Ocean One Vintage (2016 ETA)
Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic 40mm (ETA)
Seiko SARG007
Maratac Big Pilot ARC
1966 Caravelle 666 Sea Hunter
Misc. random crap


----------



## schrauth (May 1, 2015)

Not to worry, I wouldn't have expected that from you anyway. 
Keep up the same old jokes over and over again, the more often you repeat it the funnier it gets... :roll:



heyheyuw said:


> Well, that's okay, I wasn't intending to put forth a breathtaking display of academic acumen in the watch meme thread anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## marcopolo05 (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

marcopolo05 said:


>


My Orient Mako keeps time just as well as my Omega Seamaster!


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## publandlord (Aug 15, 2006)

heyheyuw said:


> Squale 50 Atmos 1521 026/Blu
> Steinhart Ocean One Vintage (2016 ETA)
> Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic 40mm (ETA)
> Seiko SARG007
> ...


It's a first-world problem that people can no longer distinguish between someone being offended, and someone merely telling you your jokes are lame


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

schrauth said:


> Not to worry, I wouldn't have expected that from you anyway.
> Keep up the same old jokes over and over again, the more often you repeat it the funnier it gets... :roll:


Did my ex-wife send you? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

publandlord said:


> It's a first-world problem that people can no longer distinguish between someone being offended, and someone merely telling you your jokes are lame


We're posting on a meme thread about luxury goods 90% of the world's population can't afford. This whole thread is a first world problem. Seems like I hit a nerve with some of you. With a recycled physicist meme. Think about that for a sec. Nobody owes you jokes you understand or like.

In short, lighten up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rackness (May 27, 2006)




----------



## rdoder (Jul 13, 2013)




----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

rackness said:


>


Hah! Yup. Sometimes I just can't resist.










Squale 50 Atmos 1521 026/Blu
Steinhart Ocean One Vintage (2016 ETA)
Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic 40mm (ETA)
Seiko SARG007
Maratac Big Pilot ARC
1966 Caravelle 666 Sea Hunter
Misc. random crap


----------



## Lunar Watch Club (Dec 7, 2014)

This group had the audacity to blatantly tout how good their IWC fakes are on Instagram! lol no shame in the advertisement what so ever.


----------



## Vig2000 (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

Squale 50 Atmos 1521 026/Blu
Steinhart Ocean One Vintage (2016 ETA)
Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic 40mm (ETA)
Seiko SARG007
Maratac Big Pilot ARC
1966 Caravelle 666 Sea Hunter
Misc. random crap


----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)




----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)




----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

Interesting seeing people being called out for participating in:

A) A running joke 
B) That has gathered momentum 
C) And spread from person to person

Isn't that literally the definition of a meme?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

publandlord said:


> It's a first-world problem that people can no longer distinguish between someone being offended, and someone merely telling you your jokes are lame


----------



## vkalia (Oct 26, 2014)

Ancient Lacoworld proverb: it is better to light a candle than curse the darkness. 

Don't like the Lacoworld memes? Make your own. 

As a very wise poster said a few posts ago, the world does not owe you jokes that you find funny. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

This thread was funny before the Laco ..... I hope you guys are OK having killed it... and humor and happiness.


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

elconquistador said:


> This thread was funny before the Laco ..... I hope you guys are OK having killed it... and humor and happiness.


Couldn't disagree more... it's gone through funny... to weird... to unfunny... to really funny again... to persnickety... back to funny. I'm still liking most everything posted.


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

dbostedo said:


> Couldn't disagree more... it's gone through funny... to weird... to unfunny... to really funny again... to persnickety... back to funny. I'm still liking most everything posted.


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

elconquistador said:


> View attachment 11227586


See? I like that too!


----------



## Beagleybear (Jan 20, 2017)

Sent from my ASUS_X008D using Tapatalk


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## Lunar Watch Club (Dec 7, 2014)

I held back commenting hoping that complainers will eventually quiet down...No one is stopping people from posting their memes and ignoring what they don't like but instead they come in here complaining of how people posting Laco memes are terrible and unfunny like we're some kind of workers getting annual reviews from your highness of how good we're doing. Almost every single meme I posted were from my creativity to bring a chuckle to people's day, other people are doing the same. 

Sure not all memes were funny but the least you can do is tell those contributing memes thank you for at least trying to make me laugh.


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

Hmmm... Maybe I'll start a Rolex vs. Blancpain thread...










Never mind.

Squale 50 Atmos 1521 026/Blu
Steinhart Ocean One Vintage (2016 ETA)
Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic 40mm (ETA)
Seiko SARG007
Maratac Big Pilot ARC
1966 Caravelle 666 Sea Hunter
Misc. random crap


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Sent from my Motorola StarTAC 70


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Sent from my Motorola StarTAC 70


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## poet (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## schrauth (May 1, 2015)

If you ask other members to ignore what they don't like instead of voicing their opinion, why don't you do the same? Instead you post and complain about other people "complaining".

All that was said is "this constant Laco world nonsense is lame". If you can't accept other people's opinion you probably shouldn't be on a forum. No one used the word "terrible" and no one said people posting Laco World memes are terrible. Its pretty pathetic people get wound up if someone is telling them repeating a joke 25 times is lame, especially if it's a lame joke to begin with.
Read my first post, most of your comment is exaggerated and irrelevant.

Obviously no one can stop anyone from posting another 25 Laco World memes and to be honest no one really cares - at least I don't, but there are people who find it boring after a while, not more and not less.

I agree with you that I should have been more appreciative of all the funny and hilarious contributions that have been made to this thread and the time and effort spent by so many creative and brilliant minds who continue to come up with all these funny memes - thank you!!



Besso said:


> I held back commenting hoping that complainers will eventually quiet down...No one is stopping people from posting their memes and ignoring what they don't like but instead they come in here complaining of how people posting Laco memes are terrible and unfunny like we're some kind of workers getting annual reviews from your highness of how good we're doing. Almost every single meme I posted were from my creativity to bring a chuckle to people's day, other people are doing the same.
> 
> Sure not all memes were funny but the least you can do is tell those contributing memes thank you for at least trying to make me laugh.


----------



## schrauth (May 1, 2015)

Not sure if you know the meaning of "first world problem" but this thread definitely doesn't qualify.
Nobody owes anyone anything on here and no one asked for or requested funny memes. No one requested or asked for anything. You come here to post and so do others, get on with it.
Seems like you felt "offended" by my first post which is kind of ironic.
Anyway, that's my last post on that matter and I still think Laco World memes are lame! ;-)



heyheyuw said:


> We're posting on a meme thread about luxury goods 90% of the world's population can't afford. This whole thread is a first world problem. Seems like I hit a nerve with some of you. With a recycled physicist meme. Think about that for a sec. Nobody owes you jokes you understand or like.
> 
> In short, lighten up.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

schrauth said:


> Obviously no one can stop anyone from posting another 25 Laco World memes and to be honest no one really cares - at least I don't, but there are people who find it boring after a while, not more and not less.


Especially when questions about laco world are asked they're ignored. I've read this thread since the beginning so apparently I've missed something but nobody will tell me what.


----------



## poet (Jan 16, 2017)

ItnStln said:


> Especially when questions about laco world are asked they're ignored. I've read this thread since the beginning so apparently I've missed something but nobody will tell me what.


That's the point, you haven't missed anything. Just internet nonsense.


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

poet said:


> That's the point, you haven't missed anything. Just internet nonsense.


I can believe that!


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## steelydap (Jan 18, 2016)

In regards to the lacoworld thing. This is a meme thread. Look up the definition of meme.



















Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## Lunar Watch Club (Dec 7, 2014)

Voodoo repair shop recommendation for your watch inaccuracy


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Guys really, not into the Laco memes myself but hey, this conversation just perpetuates them. Let it die down for your own sake. Internet 101


----------



## Robot L337 (Feb 14, 2013)

georgefl74 said:


> Guys really, not into the Laco memes myself but hey, this conversation just perpetuates them. Let it die down for your own sake. Internet 101












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

schrauth said:


> Not sure if you know the meaning of "first world problem" but this thread definitely doesn't qualify.
> Nobody owes anyone anything on here and no one asked for or requested funny memes. No one requested or asked for anything. You come here to post and so do others, get on with it.
> Seems like you felt "offended" by my first post which is kind of ironic.
> Anyway, that's my last post on that matter and I still think Laco World memes are lame! ;-)












Squale 50 Atmos 1521 026/Blu
Steinhart Ocean One Vintage (2016 ETA)
Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic 40mm (ETA)
Seiko SARG007
Maratac Big Pilot ARC
1966 Caravelle 666 Sea Hunter
Misc. random crap


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

heyheyuw said:


> Squale 50 Atmos 1521 026/Blu
> Steinhart Ocean One Vintage (2016 ETA)
> Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic 40mm (ETA)
> Seiko SARG007
> ...


Nice! Can you share a link to the picture before it was memed?


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

ItnStln said:


> Nice! Can you share a link to the picture before it was memed?


PM sent. 

Squale 50 Atmos 1521 026/Blu
Steinhart Ocean One Vintage (2016 ETA)
Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic 40mm (ETA)
Seiko SARG007
Maratac Big Pilot ARC
1966 Caravelle 666 Sea Hunter
Misc. random crap


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

At this point, I think we need to start thinking about a WUS edition Laco World(timer?) watch, and then contact the official WUS Laco representative with our specs.


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

omeglycine said:


> At this point, I think we need to start thinking about a WUS edition Laco World(timer?) watch, and then contact the official WUS Laco representative with our specs.


I like the way you think.

Squale 50 Atmos 1521 026/Blu
Steinhart Ocean One Vintage (2016 ETA)
Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic 40mm (ETA)
Seiko SARG007
Maratac Big Pilot ARC
1966 Caravelle 666 Sea Hunter
Misc. random crap


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

omeglycine said:


> At this point, I think we need to start thinking about a WUS edition Laco World(timer?) watch, and then contact the official WUS Laco representative with our specs.


Absolutely!!

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

omeglycine said:


> At this point, I think we need to start thinking about a WUS edition Laco World(timer?) watch, and then contact the official WUS Laco representative with our specs.












Sent from my Motorola StarTAC 70


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

smille76 said:


> Sent from my Motorola StarTAC 70


I should have included a winking emoji. That said, I'm still not sure either


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

steelydap said:


> In regards to the lacoworld thing. This is a meme thread. Look up the definition of meme.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


If a mod passes by, it'd be gold if we could change the name of the thread to "the (no memes please) meme thread"










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steelydap (Jan 18, 2016)

omeglycine said:


> At this point, I think we need to start thinking about a WUS edition Laco World(timer?) watch, and then contact the official WUS Laco representative with our specs.


And maybe a thread explaining lacoworld and it's culture

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robot L337 (Feb 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

Shark has been jumped : ((( 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

tynan.nida said:


> Shark has been jumped : (((
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Allow me to unjump the situation


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

ItnStln said:


> Nice! Can you share a link to the picture before it was memed?


This request is a bit disturbing...

And now for something completely different...

It can be









Or









Anyway, when people get in here


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Davidka said:


> Anyway, when people get in here












Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

siranak said:


> Allow me to unjump the situation


LOLOLOL Bravo!


----------



## ttmaxti (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

tynan.nida said:


> Shark has been jumped : (((
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Hmmm...










Squale 50 Atmos 1521 026/Blu
Steinhart Ocean One Vintage (2016 ETA)
Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic 40mm (ETA)
Seiko SARG007
Maratac Big Pilot ARC
1966 Caravelle 666 Sea Hunter
Misc. random crap


----------



## Leonine (Mar 27, 2012)

..... and after 10 pages of laco crap 

unsubscribed from thread. See ya, guys


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

I guess I just like to watch the world burn.










Squale 50 Atmos 1521 026/Blu
Steinhart Ocean One Vintage (2016 ETA)
Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic 40mm (ETA)
Seiko SARG007
Maratac Big Pilot ARC
1966 Caravelle 666 Sea Hunter
Misc. random crap


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## Robot L337 (Feb 14, 2013)

Leonine said:


> ..... and after 10 pages of laco crap
> 
> unsubscribed from thread. See ya, guys












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

Leonine said:


> ..... and after 10 pages of laco crap
> 
> unsubscribed from thread. See ya, guys












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Leonine said:


> ..... and after 10 pages of laco crap
> 
> unsubscribed from thread. See ya, guys












Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robot L337 (Feb 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## Eggplant Parmesan (Apr 25, 2016)

A little Monday motivation I found on Instagram. 
Télécharger des photos


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

Found the meme thread on page two today.


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

Minorcollector said:


> Found the meme thread on page two today.]


These things pick up and slow down. What we're seeing is the stillness in the fallout of Laco Wars....


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hayseed Brown (Mar 2, 2013)

Add me to the list of people who once loved this thread but now hate it. Unfortunate. Well, for me, at least.


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Robot L337 (Feb 14, 2013)

Hayseed Brown said:


> Add me to the list of people who once loved this thread but now hate it. Unfortunate. Well, for me, at least.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

"James Van der Beek cried."

Lost it. Well played.


----------



## Lunar Watch Club (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

Hayseed Brown said:


> Add me to the list of people who once loved this thread but now hate it. Unfortunate. Well, for me, at least.


Done!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

...


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

StephenRG said:


>


The apex of the meme thread was post #1038. Can it become bimodal?


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Thread derailed, throwing in the big guns


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

Wow. Sirs, you are in rare form this evening. I'm literally crying from laughing.


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

59yukon01 said:


>


I would tell you that they're found to be quite funny in France.

Squale 50 Atmos 1521 026/Blu
Steinhart Ocean One Vintage (2016 ETA)
Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic 40mm (ETA)
Seiko SARG007
Maratac Big Pilot ARC
1966 Caravelle 666 Sea Hunter
Misc. random crap


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

59yukon01 said:


>


I would tell you they love me in Germany.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Collectionist said:


>


I think I finally got it... Hilarious!

And now for something completely different...


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

Davidka said:


> I think I finally got it... Hilarious!
> 
> And now for something completely different...


Genius! Today's winner!


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

Head over to the Tudor Basel 2017 thread for details










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

Mine is Leo Turtle lol


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Aquarius Bathyscaphe checking in.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Taurus Speedmaster... probably not a good pornstar name...


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## bwvan (Dec 20, 2016)

Leo Superior...not a bad .... name.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Capricorn Amfibia. Interesting... 

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

jetcash said:


> Capricorn Amfibia. Interesting...
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


I've got it! I'm a Bond villain.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

Cancer Orion... seems like "Cancer" followed by anything makes a poor name for anything.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Scorpio Vanguard IV. Sounds like a .... parody of a Star Wars story lol.


3 LIKES


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

New thread on this topic?
-Leo Atlas


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

hanshananigan said:


> New thread on this topic?
> -Leo Atlas


Lol should we?


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

LCandela said:


> Mine is Leo Turtle lol


Taurus Airwolf


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

LCandela said:


> Mine is Leo Turtle lol


I remain, Taurus Squale.

Squale 50 Atmos 1521 026/Blu
Steinhart Ocean One Vintage (2016 ETA)
Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic 40mm (ETA)
Seiko SARG007
Maratac Big Pilot ARC
1966 Caravelle 666 Sea Hunter
Misc. random crap


----------



## watch_hor (Nov 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Keep it clean guys, this will get locked.

S.

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## watch_hor (Nov 11, 2011)

smille76 said:


> Keep it clean guys, this will get locked.
> 
> S.
> 
> Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


What, not a fan of wheelbarrow races?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

househalfman said:


> Scorpio Vanguard IV. Sounds like a .... parody of a Star Wars story lol.
> 
> 3 LIKES


This might be the best post ever. Can we all just step back and appreciate he wrote in a like number in his post? What a great idea

117 LIKES


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Oops btw this is Virgo Ironman checking in, might have to change my screen name it's so good


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

Scorpio 96B231--doesn't really roll off the tongue, does it?

OK, just changed watches--call me Scorpio G-Shock. Much better!


----------



## watch_hor (Nov 11, 2011)

Toothbras said:


> Oops btw this is Virgo Ironman checking in, might have to change my screen name it's so good












In case you were wondering what that would look like, I'd say go for it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steelydap (Jan 18, 2016)

Libra titanium Ingenieur 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

Squale 50 Atmos 1521 026/Blu
Steinhart Ocean One Vintage (2016 ETA)
Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic 40mm (ETA)
Seiko SARG007
Maratac Big Pilot ARC
1966 Caravelle 666 Sea Hunter
Misc. random crap


----------



## RDK (Mar 11, 2011)

Cancer Explorer here.

Sounds like a Nobel Prize winner for Medicine


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

Gemini Original 69!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

I feel like plenty of fodder is coming our way in baselworld










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robot L337 (Feb 14, 2013)

siranak said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## Bleedingblue (Jun 24, 2015)

Due to the tremendous popularity of this thread Omega has released yet another limited edition for Baselworld.


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)




----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Cancer Apocalypse. Yeah, no thank you....


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## slcbbrown (Nov 12, 2009)

Virgo Fathoms checking in.


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

Gemini 368 checking in to this thread


----------



## Tommywine0 (Nov 11, 2015)

Libra T. Touch here. That's pretty good, but yesterday I was Libra Flieger. That sounds downright naughty, so I'm going to go change watches!


----------



## Eggplant Parmesan (Apr 25, 2016)

hébergeur image gratuit


----------



## cristCan909 (Mar 10, 2017)

*Hilarious haha*


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

Virgo Deep Sea vintage Chronograph checking in...


----------



## poet (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## Eggplant Parmesan (Apr 25, 2016)

Fresh off the snack tray...
hebergeur dimage


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

Better than Pisces Black Bay though...



I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> Taurus Speedmaster... probably not a good pornstar name...


----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

LCandela said:


> Mine is Leo Turtle lol


VirgoDK10


----------



## Tommywine0 (Nov 11, 2015)

Fantasio said:


> Better than Pisces Black Bay though...


I'll fix that for you:
Pisces BB 36-24-36
That could be a pornstar....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

_Taurus Big Freakin' Kinetic
_
Sounds legit


----------



## Lunar Watch Club (Dec 7, 2014)

Elkins45 said:


> via Imgflip Meme Generator


Why is that?


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## tsbphd (Jun 11, 2012)

Hello, I'd like to introduce myself...Leo Railmaster!


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

tsbphd said:


> Hello, I'd like to introduce myself...Leo Railmaster!
> 
> View attachment 11269298


 Couldn't make up one that good!!


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

Besso said:


> Why is that?


1/8 the cost, accurate to 10 seconds/year, don't have to wind it.

Acutally I don't really care, just trying to steer things away from [that which must not be named]


----------



## Robot L337 (Feb 14, 2013)

Elkins45 said:


> 1/8 the cost, accurate to 10 seconds/year, don't have to wind it.
> 
> Acutally I don't really care, just trying to steer things away from [that which must not be named]












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

tsbphd said:


> Hello, I'd like to introduce myself...Leo Railmaster!
> 
> View attachment 11269298


I think that's the best one yet!


----------



## Tommywine0 (Nov 11, 2015)

tsbphd said:


> Hello, I'd like to introduce myself...Leo Railmaster!
> 
> View attachment 11269298


Tsbphd,
Think you should try this on:









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

I am Virgo Traser.... *schwing*


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

With this logic most of Submariners aren't divers. ;-)



heyheyuw said:


>


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

Fantasio said:


> With this logic most of Submariners aren't divers. ;-)


My son's grandfather was a NASA flight engineer during Gemini and Apollo. It's a sensitive subject for me. 

Squale 50 Atmos 1521 026/Blu
Steinhart Ocean One Vintage (2016 ETA)
Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic 40mm (ETA)
Seiko SARG007
Maratac Big Pilot ARC
1966 Caravelle 666 Sea Hunter
Misc. random crap


----------



## publandlord (Aug 15, 2006)

Fantasio said:


> With this logic most of Submariners aren't divers. ;-)


Not really, as one is an activity and the other an abstract adjective, but in any event, the dive watch thing can easily be fixed in one afternoon. The moon, not so much .


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

I disagree, moonflights and spacewalks are not an "abstract adjective".

Whether Omega calls Speedy a "Moonwatch" or "Spacewatch", some people would still complain because this particular watch for sale has not been in space. Of course Omega exploits moonlanding connection as best they can, which other company wouldn't do the same in a similar position?

Please enlighten me more how it is totally different thing calling a NASA certified watch "Moonwatch", and ISO certified watch "Dive Watch". Just because the other thing "can be fixed in an afternoon"? :roll:



publandlord said:


> Not really, as *one is an activity* and *the other an abstract adjective*, but in any event, the dive watch thing can easily be fixed in one afternoon. The moon, not so much .


----------



## publandlord (Aug 15, 2006)

Fantasio said:


> I disagree, moonflights and spacewalks are not an "abstract adjective".


Moonwatch - watch that has gone to the moon
Dive watch - watch used for diving

By that score, there are only a few moon watches. A watch that is _like _one that last went to the moon in 1972, but will never again get closer to the moon than a scheduled flight, can go no further than a wistful association. Whereas a dive watch can practically be (and in many orders of magnitude, is) used for diving, day in day out. Even if it's only off a board.

However, to be fair, most Submariners have never been in a submarine!


----------



## Armchair (Jul 7, 2008)

heyheyuw said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That tickled me!

To continue the theme...


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm was making a joke about what qualifies a watch to be called something, and how many people actually use them according to their actual capabilities.

So according to you a watch that can/could/did go to moon can not be called "Moonwatch", because that hasn't happened since 1972. Whereas any diver is a "true diver", because the possibility of it going for a dive trip is "in many orders of magnitude" more likely to happen.

You know, capability is a different thing than probability. b-)



publandlord said:


> Moonwatch - watch that has gone to the moon
> Dive watch - watch used for diving
> 
> By that score, there are only a few moon watches. A watch that is _like _one that last went to the moon in 1972, but will never again get closer to the moon than a scheduled flight, can go no further than a wistful association. Whereas a dive watch can practically be (and in many orders of magnitude, is) used for diving, day in day out. Even if it's only off a board.


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## guccimanilla (Jul 23, 2016)




----------



## MisterV (Nov 30, 2016)

tsbphd said:


> Hello, I'd like to introduce myself...Leo Railmaster!
> 
> View attachment 11269298


Virgo Alpinist  damn it actually works


----------



## Eggplant Parmesan (Apr 25, 2016)

When you win teh internets!
hebergement image


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

MOSCATO said:


> When you win teh internets!
> hebergement image


While listening to..


----------



## publandlord (Aug 15, 2006)

Fantasio said:


> You know, capability is a different thing than probability. b-)


They are, but clearly we have interpreted the practical application of that difference in alternative ways. My dive watch is a dive watch, because it is designed for diving.

However I will concede that my watch has also _been _diving; the event that the Speedy Pro is famous for has never happened, and will never happen, to the Speedy Pros being discussed here . I suppose it depends how much the moon thing means to you. To me, it doesn't mean much at all. If I was a space enthusiast, I might interpret this moniker differently.


----------



## janiboi (Apr 18, 2014)

Capricorn Endurance reporting for duty.


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

LCandela said:


>












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robot L337 (Feb 14, 2013)

heyheyuw said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robot L337 (Feb 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

Robot L337 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice!


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

ItnStln said:


> Nice! Can you share a link to the picture before it was memed?





heyheyuw said:


> PM sent.
> 
> Squale 50 Atmos 1521 026/Blu
> Steinhart Ocean One Vintage (2016 ETA)
> ...


Would you mind resending it, I didn't get it.


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

Robot L337 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

ItnStln said:


> Would you mind resending it, I didn't get it.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

heyheyuw said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you, I'm so going to meme that!


----------



## hdmelrose (Apr 14, 2014)

Lol! Sagittarius Pelagos. What a .... star name!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TroyOnTime (Feb 21, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


>


Lol!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Robot L337 (Feb 14, 2013)

ItnStln said:


> Thank you, I'm so going to meme that!












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Akiro_no_boku (Sep 8, 2016)

Gunnar_917 said:


>


That's how I feel about the seiko collection. Seiko805, skx007, sarb001, grand seiko 9r15. It's the same watch, bruh. An orient has more variety.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

Robot L337 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No I'm going to meme it and put it on Instagram. What did you use to meme that picture?


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

What's everyone using to create their memes?


----------



## Robot L337 (Feb 14, 2013)

ItnStln said:


> No I'm going to meme it and put it on Instagram. What did you use to meme that picture?












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

Robot L337 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


lol I know but I actually can't find an app that'll let me meme a picture that's saved to my device.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

ItnStln said:


> What's everyone using to create their memes?


I use makeameme+ it has a decent amount, but let's you make your own too.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

ItnStln said:


> lol I know but I actually can't find an app that'll let me meme a picture that's saved to my device.


Google meme generator. There are a bunch. Some are more user friendly than others, but all I've seen allow you to upload a pic. Some mobile sites don't let you link from URL, though.

Eg, imgflip


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

ItnStln said:


> What's everyone using to create their memes?


Image flip meme generator. It's a decent mobile interface.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robot L337 (Feb 14, 2013)

Elkins45 said:


> via Imgflip Meme Generator












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

LCandela said:


> I use makeameme+ it has a decent amount, but let's you make your own too.


Thanks I'll check it out! 


hanshananigan said:


> Google meme generator. There are a bunch. Some are more user friendly than others, but all I've seen allow you to upload a pic. Some mobile sites don't let you link from URL, though.
> 
> Eg, imgflip


Will do, thanks!


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

^^^Gives a whole new meaning to the saying "don't poke the bear".


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

heyheyuw said:


> Image flip meme generator. It's a decent mobile interface.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, I'll check it out! Just to understand, it's a website and not an app?


----------



## Alex_TA (May 7, 2013)

heyheyuw said:


>


What's the relation to watches? The only one that I can think about is that the bear wears her on the wrong wrist.


----------



## Lunar Watch Club (Dec 7, 2014)

LCandela said:


>


That qualifies it!


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

omeglycine said:


> View attachment 11279346


YES! Mooninites!


----------



## Lunar Watch Club (Dec 7, 2014)

Elkins45 said:


> via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## Lunar Watch Club (Dec 7, 2014)

Elkins45 said:


> via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## brokensentences (May 21, 2016)

The elusive organic meme!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Totally by accident tonight...

*Scorpio Megalodon...*

Oh yeah Baby... uh huh... uh huh

(Sorry, posted my self as Taurus earlier... I don't know all of the "what's your sign" BS)


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

ItnStln said:


> lol I know but I actually can't find an app that'll let me meme a picture that's saved to my device.


On an android device.


----------



## Lunar Watch Club (Dec 7, 2014)

ADs at Basel World be like!


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Righteous mod action


----------



## noregrets (Nov 21, 2014)

omeglycine said:


> Righteous mod action
> 
> View attachment 11280826


Classic.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Ok, let's not get started on meming one of the best shows ever created or I'm gonna get hot blooded and squeeze into my bada$$ red jeans


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## shakezoola (Jan 16, 2017)

Toothbras said:


> Ok, let's not get started on meming one of the best shows ever created or I'm gonna get hot blooded and squeeze into my bada$$ red jeans


I concur. One of the best shows ever.

My name is.....

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

shakezoola said:


> I concur. One of the best shows ever.
> 
> My name is.....
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


If my name was Mike I'd be mad


----------



## vkalia (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

Robot L337 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Aaaaannnndddd, I would say:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

ItnStln said:


> Thanks, I'll check it out! Just to understand, it's a website and not an app?


Yup. Google meme generator.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

Alex_TA said:


> What's the relation to watches? The only one that I can think about is that the bear wears her on the wrong wrist.


I used that image earlier in an elegant display of deep irony and multi-layered meaning. It was brilliant really, brilliant and beloved. In France. France thought it was really funny.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

daschlag said:


>


I wonder what kind of watch Bubbles from Trailer Park Boys would wear.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

LCandela said:


>


"DO YOU NEED ASSISTANCE?!"

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

heyheyuw said:


> Yup. Google meme generator.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

heyheyuw said:


> I wonder what kind of watch Bubbles from Trailer Park Boys would wear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just scrolled through about 700 images, and I'm afraid the answer may be "none."


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

hanshananigan said:


> I just scrolled through about 700 images, and I'm afraid the answer may be "none."


I think Ricky hocks his watches for seedlings.

Squale 50 Atmos 1521 026/Blu
Steinhart Ocean One Vintage (2016 ETA)
Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic 40mm (ETA)
Seiko SARG007
Maratac Big Pilot ARC
1966 Caravelle 666 Sea Hunter
Misc. random crap


----------



## qcjulle (Jun 5, 2013)

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> Totally by accident tonight...
> 
> *Scorpio Megalodon...*
> 
> ...


Leo Genéve approves this post.


----------



## sjrk1 (Oct 20, 2015)

Libra Speedmaster...


----------



## steelydap (Jan 18, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Beagleybear (Jan 20, 2017)

Sent from my ASUS_X008D using Tapatalk


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Lunar Watch Club (Dec 7, 2014)

daschlag said:


>


LOL did it really happen to you?


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdwardW (Dec 15, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

EdwardW said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a 43mm watch - even she doesn't need to squint to see that typeface!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

Besso said:


> LOL did really happy to you?


Fortunately, no, but it was inspired by a thread I read somewhere once by a guy who received an absolutely *disgusting* watch. Turned out the seller lived in filth. Let's just say... there was dog poo, and leave it at that.

Edit: I did some googling, trying to find this old thread, and failed. Best I can recall, it was on the now-defunct watchgeeks.net.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

daschlag said:


> Fortunately, no, but it was inspired by a thread I read somewhere once by a guy who received an absolutely *disgusting* watch. Turned out the seller lived in filth. Let's just say... there was dog poo, and leave it at that.
> 
> Edit: I did some googling, trying to find this old thread, and failed. Best I can recall, it was on the now-defunct watchgeeks.net.


https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/recei...-literal-feces-recent-tourby-deal-936092.html


----------



## marcopolo05 (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## Lunar Watch Club (Dec 7, 2014)

marcopolo05 said:


> View attachment 11296714


LOL some don't even try..


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

marcopolo05 said:


> View attachment 11296714


A fair percentage of them are imo, which is why I never help them with any details.


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

daschlag said:


>


So true!


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## guccimanilla (Jul 23, 2016)

Whenever a watch company makes a sports watch nowadays...


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jupiter6 (Jan 8, 2015)

omeglycine said:


> A fair percentage of them are imo, which is why I never help them with any details.


So many people will though.


----------



## watch_hor (Nov 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayare1 (Jan 25, 2016)

Not sure if people have posted this already... Im sure they have but @company_policy on Instagram always has on point watch memes. @shameonwrist I feel is funny but too critical of people

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

watch_hor said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Unless, you know, you're into that sort of thing.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## sjrk1 (Oct 20, 2015)




----------



## Beagleybear (Jan 20, 2017)

Sent from my ASUS_X008D using Tapatalk


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Time In said:


> View attachment 11326666












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

It looks like this thread has about run its course, so I wanted to let everyone know how much I enjoyed it.....


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

Time In said:


> View attachment 11326666


Sometimes that's a chore.


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

LCandela said:


>


Nice


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

LCandela said:


> Mine is Leo Turtle lol


Yeah? Capricorn Ball(s) here...


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

Bleedingblue said:


> Due to the tremendous popularity of this thread Omega has released yet another limited edition for Baselworld.
> 
> View attachment 11263170


Oh blimey, that was funny! I created a monster, yes I did. Please don't ban me for exposing the original Laco meme I threw into this world. It haunts my days. Still - I love the absurd, twisted reality it created. Loco Laco!
I even changed my name...


----------



## All in the timing. (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

heyheyuw said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)




----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

Collectionist said:


>












Squale 50 Atmos 1521 026/Blu
Steinhart Ocean One Vintage (2016 ETA)
Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic 40mm (ETA)
Seiko SARG007
Maratac Big Pilot ARC
1966 Caravelle 666 Sea Hunter
Misc. random crap


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Sent from my Motorola StarTAC 70


----------



## ChaserM (Oct 6, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## sjrk1 (Oct 20, 2015)

Happy to oblige...


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

What can't he do?


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

Never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## Eggplant Parmesan (Apr 25, 2016)

hébergeur images


----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## Ke0bfy (Mar 6, 2017)

maybe we should just call it a racing watch, since that was what the speedmaster was first.... it just happened to pass the tests that NASA had designed.


----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## SteveJ (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Lunar Watch Club (Dec 7, 2014)

omeglycine said:


> What can't he do?
> 
> View attachment 11342018


JCB is a freaking celebrity, inches away from making appearances on rap videos at this point


----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## EdwardW (Dec 15, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

The only thing safer to post than politics would be a Lacoworld meme, so here it goes:

Created by Gemini Chronoris


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Aquarius MarineMaster? Almost seems redundant.

Saw this one in another group, sorry if it's a repost!










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## sjrk1 (Oct 20, 2015)




----------



## watchbane (Jun 9, 2016)

LCandela said:


>


True, you are not alone


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## SteveJ (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

L


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## SteveJ (Jul 13, 2016)

omeglycine said:


> View attachment 11358898


 So he has just one? Like dear leader Mr. Schicklgruber had? That explains so much about both of them eh? lOl!


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

omeglycine said:


> View attachment 11358898


It's because of this show I still hate guys named Todd


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Lunar Watch Club (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## EdwardW (Dec 15, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdwardW (Dec 15, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

Besso said:


> View attachment 11359794


That would be funnier if it weren't true. In case you haven't seen it, the Haldimann H9 :


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

Besso said:


> View attachment 11359794


That would be funnier if it weren't true. In case you haven't seen it, the Haldimann H9 :

View attachment 11360130


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

dbostedo said:


> That would be funnier if it weren't true. In case you haven't seen it, the Haldimann H9 :
> 
> View attachment 11360130


Wow. Central flying triple tourbillon under an opaque crystal. Art or just showing off that you can breezily wear US$150k on your wrist?

In any case, the empty, inky blackness will most certainly be useful in turning it into a LacoWorld meme.


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## EdwardW (Dec 15, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mother Theresa (Aug 23, 2012)

LCandela said:


> Mine is Leo Turtle lol


Taurus Laureus - Yay.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

Delivery!!!!!! Come again.


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Not memes persay but still funny stuff I found laying around..




























As the saying goes: for the lols...


----------



## Lunar Watch Club (Dec 7, 2014)

dbostedo said:


> That would be funnier if it weren't true. In case you haven't seen it, the Haldimann H9 :
> 
> View attachment 11360130


How do they get away with this crap and still be profitable? Sad what happened to Movado...


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

Besso said:


> How do they get away with this crap and still be profitable? Sad what happened to Movado...


Oh, that watch isn't actually a Movado. It's made by Haldimann, and they sometimes do odd watches a "art pieces". They did another where you could see the tourbillon, but it had no hands so didn't tell time.

HALDIMANN HOROLOGY SWITZERLAND - Kollektion


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

Besso said:


> How do they get away with this crap and still be profitable? Sad what happened to Movado...


Oh, that watch isn't actually a Movado. It's made by Haldimann, and they sometimes do odd watches a "art pieces". They did another where you could see the tourbillon, but it had no hands so didn't tell time.

HALDIMANN HOROLOGY SWITZERLAND - Kollektion


----------



## Robot L337 (Feb 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

Robot L337 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


"When you're so rich your watch asks you the time."


----------



## steelydap (Jan 18, 2016)

..









Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Timester said:


> View attachment 11359682


I would buy this, but he's behind the wheel of a Bentley... and she's being thrown out of a Jeep. I guess the devil's in the details... the WIS in me coming out.


----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

StephenRG said:


>


I'd say, "you're wrong."


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

hanshananigan said:


> I'd say, "you're wrong."


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## EdwardW (Dec 15, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Stelyos (Jun 23, 2015)

Davidka said:


> As the saying goes: for the lols...


"It's Flied Lice, you plick!" -Riggs

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

If you are going to quote an epic photo post, please remove the pictures.


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## Stelyos (Jun 23, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stelyos (Jun 23, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

LCandela said:


>


That picture is funny


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

It's a watch! I swear! It's not what you think!


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## scheissestadt (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

scheissestadt said:


> View attachment 11399986


Same goes for finishing a mod. If it's just for me, I pretend I never saw the speck.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eggplant Parmesan (Apr 25, 2016)

heberger image


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

dbostedo said:


> View attachment 11420234


----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## watch_hor (Nov 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

RIP meme thread


----------



## Beagleybear (Jan 20, 2017)

Not yet.









Sent from my ASUS_X008D using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Ok I'm back in!


----------



## brokensentences (May 21, 2016)

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Beagleybear (Jan 20, 2017)

Sugar and spice and...









Sent from my ASUS_X008D using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Toothbras said:


>


Total classic.


----------



## Robot L337 (Feb 14, 2013)

Toothbras said:


>












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Robot L337 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here's looking at you, Keanu.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Less than 1 post a day?!


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

This thread needs a "dislike" button.


----------



## Bill Adler (Oct 4, 2013)

calcisme said:


> I know the pain.


That's my beautiful Girard-Perregaux manual wind, alarm watch. I try to remember to wear it once a month.


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

omeglycine said:


> View attachment 11471602
> 
> View attachment 11471610
> 
> ...


Amazing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beagleybear (Jan 20, 2017)

Sent from my ASUS_X008D using Tapatalk


----------



## Beagleybear (Jan 20, 2017)

Sent from my ASUS_X008D using Tapatalk


----------



## sjrk1 (Oct 20, 2015)

A recent conversation of mine in meme form


----------



## rob_honer (Jun 19, 2007)

I got kicked out of a FB group for posting some of these memes that I copied from here. The group belonged to fans of a popular youtuber. that does watch reviews. I can't believe how thin skinned people are nowadays and get so easily offended by watch memes of all things, I guess making fun of Hublot offends Hublot owners sensibilities as if anyone on the group owned a Hublot anyways


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

rob_honer said:


> I got kicked out of a FB group for posting some of these memes that I copied from here. The group belonged to fans of a popular youtuber. that does watch reviews. I can't believe how thin skinned people are nowadays and get so easily offended by watch memes of all things, I guess making fun of Hublot offends Hublot owners sensibilities as if anyone on the group owned a Hublot anyways


Invicta needs to make one of these...


----------



## Eggplant Parmesan (Apr 25, 2016)

rob_honer said:


> I got kicked out of a FB group for posting some of these memes that I copied from here. The group belonged to fans of a popular youtuber. that does watch reviews. I can't believe how thin skinned people are nowadays and get so easily offended by watch memes of all things, I guess making fun of Hublot offends Hublot owners sensibilities as if anyone on the group owned a Hublot anyways


What's the group? I suddenly sense that they need some photobombing!


----------



## Eggplant Parmesan (Apr 25, 2016)

image a telecharger gratuitement


----------



## Tommywine0 (Nov 11, 2015)

MaxIcon said:


> Invicta needs to make one of these...
> View attachment 11476578


Everytime I see a "haters gonna hate" reference, I think of this one and laugh my ass off.


----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

Brey17 said:


> Less than 1 post a day?!


This is the best post in months, thanks!


----------



## rob_honer (Jun 19, 2007)

Good evening, this is Jeremy, admin with the UGWC. Your recent meme posts have been removed as will any future posts or memes that are negative in nature. I appreciate your cooperation. Thank you.

I was then booted off.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

rob_honer said:


> Good evening, this is Jeremy, admin with the UGWC. Your recent meme posts have been removed as will any future posts or memes that are negative in nature. I appreciate your cooperation. Thank you.
> 
> I was then booted off.


Send us a link and we'll mess them up! (That's the toughest internet talk I can muster)


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

rob_honer said:


> Good evening, this is Jeremy, admin with the UGWC. Your recent meme posts have been removed as will any future posts or memes that are negative in nature. I appreciate your cooperation. Thank you.
> 
> I was then booted off.


Lol! Only echo chambers allowed!


----------



## MoreCowdog (Nov 11, 2014)

omeglycine said:


> View attachment 11471570
> 
> 
> View attachment 11471586












Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## poet (Jan 16, 2017)

don't shoot me.... just a bit of fun...


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

Watch collection: Misc. random crap (do we feel better now?)


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

rob_honer said:


> I got kicked out of a FB group for posting some of these memes that I copied from here. The group belonged to fans of a popular youtuber. that does watch reviews. I can't believe how thin skinned people are nowadays and get so easily offended by watch memes of all things, I guess making fun of Hublot offends Hublot owners sensibilities as if anyone on the group owned a Hublot anyways


----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## Eggplant Parmesan (Apr 25, 2016)

For cheapo divers:
hébergement gratuit

Fancy divers:
hébergement gratuit


----------



## MoreCowdog (Nov 11, 2014)




----------



## sjrk1 (Oct 20, 2015)




----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

Watch collection: Misc. random crap


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

Actually, they're still pretty funny, I just wanted to use that picture. 

Watch collection: Misc. random crap


----------



## rdoder (Jul 13, 2013)




----------



## sjrk1 (Oct 20, 2015)

Bored at work...


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## sjrk1 (Oct 20, 2015)

omeglycine said:


>












and


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

sjrk1 said:


> Bored at work...
> 
> View attachment 11508098


Oh, snap!

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

rdoder said:


> View attachment 11506746


I've never had that problem


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

sjrk1 said:


> View attachment 11508098


Good one!


----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

this NEVER, EVER happened to me on any given Saturday night!!!!!


----------



## brokensentences (May 21, 2016)

Don't let it die, boys!









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

Dirty Rotten....


----------



## MoreCowdog (Nov 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

Please make me stop. And I created this monster... I be cursed.


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

Good stuff!


----------



## brokensentences (May 21, 2016)

Keep em coming









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)




----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

StephenRG said:


>


Excellent!


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stelyos (Jun 23, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## macchina (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

Stelyos said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Wat is DADA? That was DADA.










Watch collection: Misc. random crap


----------



## award135 (Mar 1, 2013)

Funny! Great thread.


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

i have seen pop art in a museum. This is not it. Pop art is supposed to be a caricature. This is a caricature of a caricature, a concept which should have post-modern philosophers groaning in their graves.


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

cuevobat said:


> View attachment 11565706


Except when Steven Tyler wears it...then it makes perfect sense.


----------



## steelydap (Jan 18, 2016)

cuevobat said:


> View attachment 11565706


Well it depends on what shirt you are wearing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

steelydap said:


> Well it depends on what shirt you are wearing
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep... probably looks normal with this one :


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Lunar Watch Club (Dec 7, 2014)

Toothbras said:


>


LOL Vicious!!


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

Toothbras said:


>


Yeah, I'm feeling this one. Nice. 

Watch collection: Misc. random crap (do we feel better now?)


----------



## ttmaxti (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

Toothbras said:


>


Well I'm offended


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

6R15 said:


> Well I'm offended


Hah! You should really regulate yourself. 

Watch collection: Misc. random crap (do we feel better now?)


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

heyheyuw said:


> Hah! You should really regulate yourself.
> 
> )


Yeah, don't get all wound up....


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

wwarren said:


> Yeah, don't get all wound uo...


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

6R15 said:


> Well I'm offended


Lol I didn't know you'd see this I swear!


----------



## steelydap (Jan 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

This morning I had the police called to my house right after I put my Seiko 5 on. Here was my response.










But officer the Seiko 5 has a 7S26C so I had to shake it to get it moving.

Responding officer says to my wife...ma'am your husband is not at fault here:



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

CastorTroy3 said:


> This morning I had the police called to my house right after I put my Seiko 5 on. Here was my response.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

CastorTroy3 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Somethin' funny meow, boy?

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## ttmaxti (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

Can't say i own a watch that needs returned to Switzerland for service unless a Tissot counts but having heard about higher end watches on the forum and the service costs and time I can imagine this reality totally.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Wow, page 3 in f2. Slow meme week.


----------



## DJRikki (Apr 7, 2017)

Ok, Im a noob, I'll bite - whats Lacoworld. Google dont tell me nothings!


----------



## brokensentences (May 21, 2016)

DJRikki said:


> Ok, Im a noob, I'll bite - whats Lacoworld. Google dont tell me nothings!












Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

DJRikki said:


> Ok, Im a noob, I'll bite - whats Lacoworld. Google dont tell me nothings!


That made me laugh... because I think you pretty much have to read the whole thread to get it. Or at least the several pages in the middle that deal with the birth of "Lacoworld". (Sorry I don't know which pages those are.)


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

DJRikki said:


> Ok, Im a noob, I'll bite - whats Lacoworld. Google dont tell me nothings!


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## DJRikki (Apr 7, 2017)

Thanks so much you bunch of ________s


----------



## DJRikki (Apr 7, 2017)

Right! Im up to page 5 of 17 now


----------



## vkalia (Oct 26, 2014)

DJRikki said:


> Ok, Im a noob, I'll bite - whats Lacoworld. Google dont tell me nothings!


When you know the answer, and also know who to tell it to, you get a coupon that gives you 50% off a Patek.


----------



## jupiter6 (Jan 8, 2015)

I was lost until I discovered Lacoworld


----------



## Beagleybear (Jan 20, 2017)

It's a process. 









Sent from my ASUS_X008D using Tapatalk


----------



## sjrk1 (Oct 20, 2015)




----------



## sjrk1 (Oct 20, 2015)

I was wondering why my CEO was giving me 'the evils' from across the desk this morning....


----------



## cedargrove (Mar 10, 2011)

DJRikki said:


> Ok, Im a noob, I'll bite - whats Lacoworld. Google dont tell me nothings!


Don't worry, nobody else knows what it is either - they just want to be in on the joke.


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

LacoWorld is the memeiest (yep, that's a word) meme in this whole thread. It's a 10/10 meme. The fact there is some confusion around that just adds to its status as a top, top meme.


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

sjrk1 said:


> I was wondering why my CEO was giving me 'the evils' from across the desk this morning....
> 
> View attachment 11632370


Lol. The Men's Warehouse meme is fantastic.


----------



## sjrk1 (Oct 20, 2015)

omeglycine said:


> Lol. The Men's Warehouse meme is fantastic.


Thank you for your support at this difficult time!


----------



## DJRikki (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## DJRikki (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

CastorTroy3 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


HELL YES!!!


----------



## vkalia (Oct 26, 2014)

CastorTroy3 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gold!


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Eggplant Parmesan (Apr 25, 2016)

The weekend is almost upon us, my fellow WUSses: rejoice!! Hold my latté, I got this.

image gratuitecertificity.com


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

CastorTroy3 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Best Laco so far! Well played.


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

CastorTroy3 said:


>


I never realized this song was all about watches!



> Automatic got me goin' like Gen'ral Electric
> ...
> Much too fast like a sumo slammin' dat *ss


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Eggplant Parmesan said:


> The weekend is almost upon us, my fellow WUSses: rejoice!! Hold my latté, I got this.
> 
> image gratuitecertificity.com


This meme is a metaphor for this whole thread.

Lambo: all the people wanting to drive the thread in a constructive direction

Guardrail: Lacoworld


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

this is thread is so full of win:-d:-!


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

georges zaslavsky said:


> this is thread is so full of win:-d:-!


----------



## noregrets (Nov 21, 2014)

Hilarious.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Actually used in an Aragon thread in F74...









Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

Eggplant Parmesan said:


> The weekend is almost upon us, my fellow WUSses: rejoice!! Hold my latté, I got this.
> 
> image gratuitecertificity.com





Toothbras said:


> This meme is a metaphor for this whole thread.
> 
> Lambo: all the people wanting to drive the thread in a constructive direction
> 
> Guardrail: Lacoworld


Great analogy


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

^^^ Love that one! It gets me every time when I see it in f29 =(


----------



## vkalia (Oct 26, 2014)

Toothbras said:


> This meme is a metaphor for this whole thread.
> 
> Lambo: all the people wanting to drive the thread in a constructive direction
> 
> Guardrail: Lacoworld


I thought it was the aftermath of Mr Bigshot in his fancy Italian car meeting someone wearing Stauer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

vkalia said:


> I thought it was the aftermath of Mr Bigshot in his fancy Italian car meeting someone wearing Stauer.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can see it now... they both gave other a secret knowing look because they were both members of the same secret society lol


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

vkalia said:


> I thought it was the aftermath of Mr Bigshot in his fancy Italian car meeting someone wearing Stauer.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Toothbras said:


> I can see it now... they both gave other a secret knowing look because they were both members of the same secret society lol


So I found the ad (for laughs) that vkalia referred to. But despite seeming very familiar, I can't find the one Toothbras is talking about.

Anyway, for anyone who hasn't seen it, here's the Mr. Bigshot ad...


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

dbostedo said:


> So I found the ad (for laughs) that vkalia referred to. But despite seeming very familiar, I can't find the one Toothbras is talking about.
> 
> Anyway, for anyone who hasn't seen it, here's the Mr. Bigshot ad...
> 
> View attachment 11669922


Nice! My memory is a little fuzzy, I thought it was a secret society or club or something but this is the ad I was thinking of. First sentence in the second paragraph. My brain just jazzed it up a bit


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

Toothbras said:


> Nice! My memory is a little fuzzy, I thought it was a secret society or club or something but this is the ad I was thinking of. First sentence in the second paragraph. My brain just jazzed it up a bit


I think I'm also conflating what you wrote, with that Rick Harrison aviator watch TV ad... some guy in that says something about a nod and wink...


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

dbostedo said:


> I think I'm also conflating what you wrote, with that Rick Harrison aviator watch TV ad... some guy in that says something about a nod and wink...


The pawn stars guy? He slangs his own line of watches? Sad


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

Toothbras said:


> The pawn stars guy? He slangs his own line of watches? Sad


Holy cow... you haven't seen it? It is sad... the usual "Why pay $1000 when you can have this for $49.99" kind of thing... what's leaves me SMH, is the implication that you're somehow supporting or otherwise honoring the military. Especially when the reference watches were German.

There's one commercial where they have ex-military members talking about how much they like the watch, and if someone "in the know" sees you wearing it, you get a wink and a nod, because they understand (something?). I can't find that ad, but here's the more basic one.


----------



## davemachin (May 25, 2016)

dbostedo said:


> Holy cow... you haven't seen it? It is sad... the usual "Why pay $1000 when you can have this for $49.99" kind of thing... what's leaves me SMH, is the implication that you're somehow supporting or otherwise honoring the military. Especially when the reference watches were German.
> 
> There's one commercial where they have ex-military members talking about how much they like the watch, and if someone "in the know" sees you wearing it, you get a wink and a nod, because they understand (something?). I can't find that ad, but here's the more basic one.


Is the fact that it's Quartz but referencing ww2 some kind on irony?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

dbostedo said:


> Holy cow... you haven't seen it? It is sad... the usual "Why pay $1000 when you can have this for $49.99" kind of thing... what's leaves me SMH, is the implication that you're somehow supporting or otherwise honoring the military. Especially when the reference watches were German.
> 
> There's one commercial where they have ex-military members talking about how much they like the watch, and if someone "in the know" sees you wearing it, you get a wink and a nod, because they understand (something?). I can't find that ad, but here's the more basic one.


Kill me now


----------



## Robot L337 (Feb 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

Toothbras said:


> Nice! My memory is a little fuzzy, I thought it was a secret society or club or something but this is the ad I was thinking of. First sentence in the second paragraph. My brain just jazzed it up a bit


Kind of reminds me of the time I was on Delta airlines. The Attendant was bringing the drink cart down the aisle. He got to my section. I was looking at the cart to see what drinks he had and he thought I was staring at his watch. He smiled and said "It's an Invicta" very proudly. I hadn't noticed so I took a look and said politely "that's a nice watch". Holy hell was that thing ugly. Looked like a solid gold Russian Diver. Just enormous and gaudy. But he loved it so that's all that matters.


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

Robot L337 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like Rick, but he disappointed me with this. He knows better.


----------



## Tommywine0 (Nov 11, 2015)

Surprisingly, not everyone loves LacoWorld










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tommywine0 (Nov 11, 2015)

Toothbras said:


>


Here's an idea! You give me half your watch collection. We go out back, I kick you in the nuts, and we call it a day!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Btreichel87 (Jan 20, 2016)

Minorcollector said:


> I like Rick, but he disappointed me with this. He knows better.


Endorsement checklist for Rick.
-does it involve his pawn stars brand he built? Check. 
-did someone pay him good money to do it? Check
Ask no more questions, and proceed to make an ass of himself.

Just site the commercial he did for the straight blade razor for his "beautiful bald head". Ha. What a tool.


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Toothbras said:


>


He'd have to call in his "Rick Harrison $50 watch" expert before being able to make an offer.


----------



## MoreCowdog (Nov 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MoreCowdog (Nov 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MoreCowdog (Nov 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

Watch collection: Misc. random crap


----------



## LJUSMC (Mar 20, 2009)

.....









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Limsheng (Apr 28, 2017)

Really laughed my ass off from post 1 til the last today! 
The customers might be thinking I'm a crazy shopkeeper seeing me chuckle or smiles looking at phone... and lost all my data in a day!
Worth it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

12 Meme Celebrities: Where Are They Now?

WHere are they now? Much check this out.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

The one place on the Internet where I figured I could avoid cat photos.

LOL


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Minorcollector said:


> Much check this out.


I wish I had the computing power to make a Doge meme with this 

Edit: someone please do this!


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

...


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## Lunar Watch Club (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## MoreCowdog (Nov 11, 2014)




----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

.









Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

Help!!! It's an...










Watch collection: Misc. random crap (do we feel better now?)


----------



## kclee (Jul 4, 2014)

Pilot watch they say....


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)




----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

CastorTroy3 said:


> View attachment 11775586


I guess that's one way to wind an automatic


----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)




----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

^^^

What the heck is "blue bronze"?


----------



## RDK (Mar 11, 2011)

dbostedo said:


> ^^^
> 
> What the heck is "blue bronze"?


Tudor Black Bay Bronze, special edition with blue accents (Bucherer)


----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

coincidentally...I might be needing one of those. Trouble is that they are only sold in the 4 or so Bucherer boutiques in Europe. It will not be long until the secondary market sees one....


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

dbostedo said:


> ^^^
> 
> What the heck is "blue bronze"?


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)




----------



## kclee (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## kclee (Jul 4, 2014)

how about some "watchballs"


----------



## brokensentences (May 21, 2016)

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Bleedingblue said:


> I have some definite ideas on what brown can do for me.....



What brown can do for you.


----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Beer time 🍺









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

oso2276 said:


> Beer time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From the looks of that open barn door, I'd say that watch is ~2 hrs slow.


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

daschlag said:


> From the looks of that open barn door, I'd say that watch is ~2 hrs slow.












Watch collection: Misc. random crap (do we feel better now?)


----------



## Tseg (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

daschlag said:


>












Watch collection: Misc. random crap (do we feel better now?)


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Robot L337 (Feb 14, 2013)

Toothbras said:


>












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Robot L337 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

When someone calls your homage a knockoff.


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

when only a tire donut made of diamonds will do for your better half.....


----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

is your watch really waterproof?


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

internet.interface said:


> when only a tire donut made of diamonds will do for your better half.....
> 
> View attachment 11877002


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Toothbras said:


>


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


>


Oh I'll stop sucking.... later!


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## denmanproject (Apr 17, 2012)

Feel free to copy and use as required


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

denmanproject said:


> Feel free to copy and use as required











Feel free to copy as required


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

my photoshop license expired, so this was the best i could do with a free editor....


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

internet.interface said:


> my photoshop license expired, so this was the best i could do with a free editor....


Just download GIMP.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

true that. i tried it. all that open source goodness and it crashes or confuses the crap out of me. Usability is not its strong point. I do not mind pixlr.com, even if it requires flash.



Davidka said:


> Just download GIMP.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

My watch news feed is a little over-saturated with "how much the rare, just found Rolex PN PN will go for", so here it goes:


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

.









Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

smille76 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good one


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Regards,


----------



## steelydap (Jan 18, 2016)

Minorcollector said:


> Kind of reminds me of the time I was on Delta airlines. The Attendant was bringing the drink cart down the aisle. He got to my section. I was looking at the cart to see what drinks he had and he thought I was staring at his watch. He smiled and said "It's an Invicta" very proudly. I hadn't noticed so I took a look and said politely "that's a nice watch". Holy hell was that thing ugly. Looked like a solid gold Russian Diver. Just enormous and gaudy. But he loved it so that's all that matters.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steelydap (Jan 18, 2016)

kclee said:


> View attachment 11807034
> 
> 
> how about some "watchballs"












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

steelydap said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Exactly! Well done, sir.


----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## lotsofstufftogo (Mar 27, 2008)

via Imgflip Meme Generator

via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

lotsofstufftogo said:


> via Imgflip Meme Generator


So true


----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

I have no words...


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

StephenRG said:


>


Good one


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

And finally, the meme thread is back on track :-!


----------



## publandlord (Aug 15, 2006)

ItnStln said:


> Good one


Qualify the geographic term "Europeans" and I will agree


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Click on video...






sourced from Shameonwrist.

Regards,


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Let's keep this thread on track and not lose sight of what's important: Lacoworld and Watchballs


----------



## steelydap (Jan 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MediumRB (May 7, 2015)

via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## MediumRB (May 7, 2015)

via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## MediumRB (May 7, 2015)

via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

From the master of Laco world - it continues....


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## MediumRB (May 7, 2015)

Toothbras said:


>


And my wrinkled J. Crew oxford is always untucked. And I am hanging out at a Greenwich Village tavern drinking artisanal micro-brews with sidelined musicians and trust-fund financiers.


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Inspired by a member who is posting while on his Honeymoon. I thought of this.


----------



## lotsofstufftogo (Mar 27, 2008)

Heres another one hope you like.


----------



## Alex_TA (May 7, 2013)

via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

dbostedo said:


>


I think that this was the first, and only time I saw this meme background and finally "got it."

Still laugh at this one a week later.


----------



## Alex_TA (May 7, 2013)

via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## Dave_Hedgehog (Feb 3, 2016)

steelydap said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


FTFY


----------



## 760274 (Jul 24, 2015)

Just thought about this after rewatching this years Crown & Caliber april fools video. One day I'm gonna give a 1st gen. Apple Watch to my nephew I like the least.


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

Sea-Dog said:


> Just thought about this after rewatching this years Crown & Caliber april fools video. One day I'm gonna give a 1st gen. Apple Watch to my nephew I like the least.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## scheissestadt (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Dave_Hedgehog said:


> FTFY


Genius.


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

The master of Laco will reply...


----------



## Bleedingblue (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)




----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

dbostedo said:


> View attachment 12108522


nice, mark:

1 for daschlag
1 for dbostedo


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

Dr. Strangelove on Laco world...


----------



## Silvertouran (Nov 10, 2010)

Time to close this thread now. It's just crap


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Silvertouran said:


> Time to close this thread now. It's just crap





Bradjhomes said:


> Settings > View all subscribed threads > then tick the ones you want to remove and select 'Delete subscription' from the dropdown at the bottom.


problem solved


----------



## Bleedingblue (Jun 24, 2015)

Silvertouran said:


> Time to close this thread now. It's just crap


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

Silvertouran said:


> Time to close this thread now. It's just crap


You probably just say that about everything that's not Scottish...


----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

StephenRG said:


>


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

StephenRG said:


>





daschlag said:


>


There is plenty of life left in this thread


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

Ticonderoga said:


> View attachment 12134642


OK, this is genius! Well done, sir.


----------



## lotsofstufftogo (Mar 27, 2008)




----------



## kclee (Jul 4, 2014)

UPS!


----------



## Robot L337 (Feb 14, 2013)

kclee said:


> View attachment 12154818
> 
> UPS!












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Robot L337 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What brown can do for you


----------



## rdoder (Jul 13, 2013)




----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

kclee said:


> View attachment 12154818
> 
> UPS!


I wish my UPS driver looked like that!


----------



## Lunar Watch Club (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

The Laco master returns..


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Regards,


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

I put a couple scratches (very minor) slight mishap on my SKXA35 today.. It is super stupid I love the look of old wabi-sabi Seiko's but I was super bummed when I put a bit of wabi on my A35 today... meh..


----------



## lolboy (May 26, 2017)




----------



## lolboy (May 26, 2017)

That's actually a site too..


----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)

😁


----------



## CRAZYBUBBA (Jan 29, 2011)

This is something I'd love to own, and I've never liked subs



6R15 said:


> Did someone say *memes*?


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

lolboy said:


> View attachment 12166050





lolboy said:


> That's actually a site too..


Can you post a link, I couldn't find it


----------



## lolboy (May 26, 2017)

I cannot, too green here on the site. Just try putting com after it and the double u's in front.


----------



## lolboy (May 26, 2017)




----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

lolboy said:


> I cannot, too green here on the site. Just try putting com after it and the double u's in front.


That did it, thanks!


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

This is related to the meme I posted on Saturday .. I bumped my Seiko SKXA35 putting small amounts of wabi on it... oh well right life goes on... well on Monday the watch stops working.. turns out the rotor more or less fell off the movement.. I have managed to screw it back on ..

but...


----------



## Lunar Watch Club (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm getting sick and tired of this crap on Kickstarter!!


----------



## rdoder (Jul 13, 2013)

Rewatched "Alien: Resurrection" recently. Sigourney so sexy. Imagine the pile-ons if a woman comes here and says:


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

rdoder said:


> Rewatched "Alien: Resurrection" recently. Sigourney so sexy. Imagine the pile-ons if a woman comes here and says:
> 
> View attachment 12290674


----------



## rdoder (Jul 13, 2013)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

rdoder said:


>


What a great movie


----------



## lolboy (May 26, 2017)




----------



## lolboy (May 26, 2017)




----------



## N0cturnal (Aug 8, 2016)

ahahha


James A said:


> Memes are still great despite being soooo 2016. The best ones for us are watch related and remember guys no fakes or guns or the mods will shut it down.
> Here are a few that have been around a while.


----------



## Drogo (Dec 18, 2016)

StephenRG said:


>


Funny stuff


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

My friend was just bemoaning his strap buying desires. This was my response:


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## layy (Jul 16, 2017)

nice


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

omeglycine said:


> My friend was just bemoaning his strap buying desires. This was my response:
> 
> View attachment 12353293


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

Me today when I found out my Glycine Combat Sub is on backorder.


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## islands62 (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

Re-posting this because of PhotoSuckit....

https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12379901&stc=1&d=1501107076


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

o|


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Regards,


----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)




----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Regards,


----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)




----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

.









Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

A meme from the Evil empire...


----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

And one from the...ahem...other empire


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

internet.interface said:


> And one from the...ahem...other empire


It's spelled, "Yuge."

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kclee (Jul 4, 2014)

The quickest way to get a response is to make a typo.


----------



## brokensentences (May 21, 2016)

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

James A said:


> Regards,


Can you share that picture without the writing?


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

I still like TAG.


----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)




----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)




----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)

I really should stop, but this is fun...


----------



## LightDot (Jan 11, 2016)

ItnStln said:


> Can you share that picture without the writing?


Try this search.


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

And this:


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

Davidka said:


> And this:


Or 38mm...so many times I find a beautiful watch that demands my money only to find out it's 36-38mm.


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

LightDot said:


> Try this search.


Thanks, wasn't sure it would turn up on Google. How do you get the writing at each person as opposed to the top and bottom like most meme generators?


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

ItnStln said:


> Thanks, wasn't sure it would turn up on Google. How do you get the writing at each person as opposed to the top and bottom like most meme generators?


Download the 'meme generator free' app.









Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

Davidka said:


> Download the 'meme generator free' app.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)




----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)




----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)




----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

brokensentences said:


> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Best one since Gunnar's Nomos meme on the first page. The scumbag hat is just icing on the cake lol


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

kclee said:


> View attachment 10505194





Davidka said:


> And this:


Hello IWC


----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

Now that I bought a basic toolset for "fixing watches"..this happens a lot


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## SunD3v1L (Jun 4, 2013)

LOL


----------



## SunD3v1L (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

SunD3v1L said:


> View attachment 12467933


Good one!


----------



## SunD3v1L (Jun 4, 2013)

internet.interface said:


> Now that I bought a basic toolset for "fixing watches"..this happens a lot


hahahha, I just did this to my Steinhart OVM's SS bracelet.. the (non standard) spring bar went flying and now I'm on NATOs for awhile.


----------



## SunD3v1L (Jun 4, 2013)

ItnStln said:


> Good one!


----------



## scheissestadt (Nov 21, 2016)

In honor of Speed being on HBO a lot lately


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

scheissestadt said:


> View attachment 12469209
> 
> In honor of Speed being on HBO a lot lately












Watch collection: Misc. random crap (do we feel better now?)


----------



## MoBoSwiss (Feb 25, 2017)

pantagruel said:


>


On any watch in my IMHO! Nice watches look cheap with nato straps.

Sent from my SM-T217T using Tapatalk


----------



## Filipppo (Apr 17, 2017)

MoBoSwiss said:


> On any watch in my IMHO! Nice watches look cheap with nato straps.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T217T using Tapatalk


What if you have cheap dress watch? ;-)

Wysłane z mojego XT1572 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## kclee (Jul 4, 2014)

I take good care of my watch... I clap my hands lightly...


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

That moment when you chime in but haven't read the previous 10 pages and its really,really obvious.


----------



## MarkieB (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## Lunar Watch Club (Dec 7, 2014)

ConfusedOne said:


> View attachment 12478753


LOL, really that bad?


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

Besso said:


> LOL, really that bad?


According to owners it is, but I find it more charming than annoying.
Here is another one I created to be shared on Rolex vs. Omega vs. Grand Seiko threads.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Besso said:


> LOL, really that bad?


Yes, it woke my wife at night. It was in my watch box in my bedroom (sealed type with wood/leather) and still managed to wake her up.

She woke me up at 1AM telling me that "one of your watches is keeping me awake". I just added the Timex earlier that day so it quickly was relocated in another room during the night!

S.

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## VolckerRuled (Mar 15, 2017)

You've got to be kitten me right meow


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

C'mon people try harder there are children in Africa who don't even have memes. Do it for them!


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

ConfusedOne said:


> View attachment 12484285


So, so good


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

More politics, now that the wife's book is coming out


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Pirates of the Caribbean "Horologist clip"






Regards,


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Just posted this in another thread, and it kinda fits here:



omeglycine said:


> Me: I do not need another watch.
> 
> Longines:
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, Lacoworld. Fits perfectly now


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

Hmmm... Let's simpsonize this.


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)




----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

.









Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

^^^ these are what happens when you're bored, love watches and love the simpsons, and have too much time on your hands


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

Loved the Simpsons, but now need some sci-fi


----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

You have to follow a lot of watch people (vintage Rolex) on IG to get this one


----------



## kclee (Jul 4, 2014)

Checking the price tag of Raul Pages Soberly Onyx...


----------



## delraywatch (Aug 26, 2017)

haha, The Hublot car meme is funny!  

-John


----------



## steelydap (Jan 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Saw this on the interwebs...


----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

First world problem for today


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)




----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I made this earlier today.


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)




----------



## David G. (Feb 28, 2014)

Just a quick creation I made in how to incorporate the color red in a watch crown well...


----------



## AirKing7 (Feb 9, 2017)

kclee said:


> Checking the price tag of Raul Pages Soberly Onyx...


Nice one


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I made this earlier today.


Winner, Winner, Chicken Dinner. CLOSE THE THREAD!!!


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I made this earlier today.


What did the original look like?


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

ItnStln said:


> What did the original look like?


It was part of Patek Phillipe's ad campaign where it said something like, "You never own a Patek Philippe. You take care of one for the next generation." Or something like that.


----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

One of my favorite movies...


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> It was part of Patek Phillipe's ad campaign where it said something like, "You never own a Patek Philippe. You take care of one for the next generation." Or something like that.


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> It was part of Patek Phillipe's ad campaign where it said something like, "You never own a Patek Philippe. You take care of one for the next generation." Or something like that.


Thanks!


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

Grinny456 said:


> View attachment 12507327


Thanks!


----------



## Phillip 'River' Niles (Jan 3, 2011)

daschlag said:


>


Love this one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kclee (Jul 4, 2014)

~True story~


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

It needs work but I feel like it is about 80% there.


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

...


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

Davidka said:


>


Well no one wants a "Pattek"... that's the kind of thing that gets a thread locked!


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

dbostedo said:


> Well no one wants a "Pattek"... that's the kind of thing that gets a thread locked!


It's a bad-auto-correct and too-tired-to-think-stright combo issue...

Realy, that was my auto correct...


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)

Davidka said:


>


Well done sir. Well done.


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)




----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I didn't want to use standard meme templates but I couldn't resist here.


----------



## kclee (Jul 4, 2014)

*When you press the Test Button of Breitling Emergency*










*
.
.
.
.
.*


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

pantagruel said:


> Well done sir. Well done.


Agreed. That's the best one in awhile.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kclee (Jul 4, 2014)

#Sarah Andersen#


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

kclee said:


> View attachment 12520531
> 
> 
> #Sarah Andersen#


So true


----------



## scheissestadt (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Trying to milk that cow once more...


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Maybe there's another drop left...


----------



## MarkieB (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Guys use Impact as a font, it just makes the meme look 'right' if you know what I mean


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

When you click on a FS post and see "net to me"


----------



## scheissestadt (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## Midoman (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## Midoman (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## Midoman (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## Midoman (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## Midoman (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## Midoman (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## Midoman (Aug 31, 2017)

Done and done. Peace, out!


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

Watch collection: Misc. random crap


----------



## Robot L337 (Feb 14, 2013)

heyheyuw said:


> Watch collection: Misc. random crap


I got something for you.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

Robot L337 said:


> I got something for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah... I'd probably hurt myself.

Watch collection: Misc. random crap (do we feel better now?)


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

Robot L337 said:


> I got something for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm confused... why is it a UK style plug with a price in dollars?


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

dbostedo said:


> I'm confused... why is it a UK style plug with a price in dollars?


Not a UK style plug


----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

dbostedo said:


> I'm confused... why is it a UK style plug with a price in dollars?


I'm confused...this is a watch meme thread and the last several posts have nothing to do with watches....


----------



## Robot L337 (Feb 14, 2013)

GreatScott said:


> I'm confused...this is a watch meme thread and the last several posts have nothing to do with watches....


That's why I ordered 3 suicide adapters.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

GreatScott said:


> I'm confused...this is a watch meme thread and the last several posts have nothing to do with watches....


I'm confused too. Why I'm a seeing posts from someone I've blocked when another poster quotes them? 😁


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

GreatScott said:


> I'm confused...this is a watch meme thread and the last several posts have nothing to do with watches....


----------



## stevens (Oct 8, 2009)

This thread shows that humour doesn’t die, it’s bludgeoned to death.


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

Bradjhomes said:


> Not a UK style plug


Good point... got my plug types mixed up.


----------



## Midoman (Aug 31, 2017)

I confess I was on a roll last night playing off the Laco Keanu theme and the word 'meme'. No one else was around. It's out of my system now. Back to regular programming.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

This thread has even gotten too weird for my f-ed up sense of humor, please someone post something normal


----------



## MediumRB (May 7, 2015)

via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## kclee (Jul 4, 2014)

MediumRB said:


> via Imgflip Meme Generator


Wow... much much advanced as compared with the 10 nm wafer.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

userealwasabi said:


> Old but gold.
> View attachment 10558122
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just read this at lunch and almost choked to death on my cookie.


----------



## Midoman (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

This is how I feel about the state of this thread every time I open it up.


----------



## jupiter6 (Jan 8, 2015)

Please don't start the misaligned bezels and chapter rings memes again. The first two were funny. After that, they weren't.
If people could refrain from ten memes of the same thing in ten separate posts, that would be great too.

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Regards,


----------



## Midoman (Aug 31, 2017)

jupiter6 said:


> Please don't start the misaligned bezels and chapter rings memes again. The first two were funny. After that, they weren't.
> If people could refrain from ten memes of the same thing in ten separate posts, that would be great too.
> 
> Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


...


----------



## Midoman (Aug 31, 2017)

...


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## Midoman (Aug 31, 2017)

Loading up memes I've sprinkled around the forum today


----------



## Midoman (Aug 31, 2017)

...


----------



## jupiter6 (Jan 8, 2015)

dbostedo said:


> View attachment 12534391


Godwin's Law in 10, 9, 8...

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


----------



## Midoman (Aug 31, 2017)

...


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## rdoder (Jul 13, 2013)

Midoman said:


> View attachment 12534741


:-!

This follows?


----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

I get the feeling we should try using modern templates.
Here is my contribution.


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

Dealer websites drive me batty...


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

This one is not meant to offend anyone.


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## Midoman (Aug 31, 2017)

...


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Maybe some Anchorman will play?


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

.









Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

.









Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

It's good to see the meme thread back in action.


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## Midoman (Aug 31, 2017)

@StephenRG... very clever. Kudos! Don't delete.


----------



## Midoman (Aug 31, 2017)

ConfusedOne said:


> View attachment 12540217


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

Midoman said:


> View attachment 12540339


Well played, sir.


----------



## Midoman (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## Midoman (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## Midoman (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## Midoman (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## Midoman (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## Midoman (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

*Slovenia (/sloʊˈviːniə, slə-, -njə/[SUP][12][/SUP][SUP][13][/SUP] sloh-VEE-nee-ə; Slovene: Slovenija [slɔˈʋèːnija]),[SUP][14][/SUP] officially the Republic of Slovenia (Slovene:  Republika Slovenija ,[SUP][15][/SUP] abbr.: RS[SUP][16][/SUP]), is a nation state located in the southern Central Europe, variously classified as part of Eastern and Southern Europe.[SUP][17][/SUP][SUP][Note 2][/SUP]*


LightDot said:


> By all means, don't delete it. Keep it for posterity, so that anyone can see this glorious display of chauvinism and stupidity. You didn't even get the geographical location right.


----------



## Midoman (Aug 31, 2017)

LightDot said:


> By all means, don't delete it. Keep it for posterity, so that anyone can see this glorious display of chauvinism and stupidity. You didn't even get the geographical location right.


What part of 'fake' did you not understand? By the way, did you even notice the watch?


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

LightDot said:


> By all means, don't delete it. Keep it for posterity, so that anyone can see this glorious display of chauvinism and stupidity. You didn't even get the geographical location right.


We all correctly assumed he was referring to the watch and ONLY the watch. What were you thinking he meant? Ahhhh.... who's the chauvinist now?

Btw, this thread is meant to be light and fun, please don't get all PC uppity and rain on our parade. Go away if you don't like the memes.


----------



## LightDot (Jan 11, 2016)

Toothbras said:


> We all correctly assumed he was referring to the watch and ONLY the watch.


Sure "you all" did.



> What were you thinking he meant? Ahhhh.... who's the chauvinist now?


He meant the obvious. And if you have to ask, the original post is chauvinistic. I never called anyone a chauvinist. There's a difference.



> Btw, this thread is meant to be light and fun, please don't get all PC uppity and rain on our parade. Go away if you don't like the memes.


"Our" parade? My my, whom do you represent here? Anyway, if you don't like my responses, feel free to go away yourself. Or even better, do what I should have done in the first place so that this wouldn't have gotten out of hand, contact a moderator and report the incident.


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Just having a bit of fun, as is the intent of this thread.


----------



## Bleedingblue (Jun 24, 2015)

LightDot said:


> Sure "you all" did.
> 
> He meant the obvious. And if you have to ask, the original post is chauvinistic. I never called anyone a chauvinist. There's a difference.
> 
> "Our" parade? My my, whom do you represent here? Anyway, if you don't like my responses, feel free to go away yourself. Or even better, do what I should have done in the first place so that this wouldn't have gotten out of hand, contact a moderator and report the incident.











At least controversy keeps the thread lively.


----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)

LightDot said:


> Sure "you all" did.
> 
> He meant the obvious. And if you have to ask, the original post is chauvinistic.


I don't think you understand how humour works. Without Melania, there is no joke. Without the watch, there is no joke. The joke lies in the apparent insult levelled at Melania accompanied by the realisation that it actually applies to the watch - which we know to be the case from the context that this is a thread called "Watch Memes". That is obvious to almost all of us. You are, it seems, the exception.

The reason that I acknowledged at the time that someone may want the post removed is that there is always the risk that someone will take offence, if they have time when not modelling Grand Seiko dials.

Or perhaps this is simply an example of a poster "disrupting" the watch meme industry.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

LightDot said:


> Sure "you all" did.
> 
> He meant the obvious. And if you have to ask, the original post is chauvinistic. I never called anyone a chauvinist. There's a difference.
> 
> "Our" parade? My my, whom do you represent here? Anyway, if you don't like my responses, feel free to go away yourself. Or even better, do what I should have done in the first place so that this wouldn't have gotten out of hand, contact a moderator and report the incident.


Why is your name Lightdot? That's discrimination against darker colored dots. You are a dottist and that's incredibly insensitive in this day and age


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Getting back on track:


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## Midoman (Aug 31, 2017)

To be chauvinistic, it would have to have said "broad" or "chic" or "dame" or "babe" or "blow up doll" or similar. By saying "fake", it was merely a light, disrespectful jab at a public figure who could easily have been male, and it still would have applied and still been equally as funny and clever. That's how ALL memes work. This just happened to be one of the most clever ON TOPIC memes in the whole thread.

You're wrong and even your opinion is not valid in this case. Please look up the definition first.


----------



## LightDot (Jan 11, 2016)

StephenRG said:


> I don't think you understand how humour works.


Do explain! :-d



> Without Melania, there is no joke.


Man, that was easy. I think everybody understood that in the first place. Even me. ;-)



> Without the watch, there is no joke. The joke lies in the apparent insult levelled at Melania accompanied by the realisation that it actually applies to the watch - which we know to be the case from the context that this is a thread called "Watch Memes". That is obvious to almost all of us. You are, it seems, the exception.


This will apparently be a shock to some, but I did get the ambiguity between the Melania and that wrist watch there. What I don't get is why are you now trying to play down how this joke _really_ isn't about Melania at all. You did it, give yourself some credit. ;-)



> The reason that I acknowledged at the time that someone may want the post removed is that there is always the risk that someone will take offence, if they have time when not modelling Grand Seiko dials.
> 
> Or perhaps this is simply an example of a poster "disrupting" the watch meme industry.


----------



## Midoman (Aug 31, 2017)

Then why say anything about it at all?


----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

Breaking news!!!!!


----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

Great, now look what you all did. I hope you are happy!










Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## number 15 (Jun 15, 2015)

Holy carp, your first post was ok but now . . .


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

LordBrettSinclair said:


> View attachment 12544697


What we like about it: how easily it will part a fool from his/her money.

What you should know: we are laughing all the way to the bank.


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

LightDot said:


> Do explain! :-d
> 
> Man, that was easy. I think everybody understood that in the first place. Even me. ;-)
> 
> ...


----------



## Bleedingblue (Jun 24, 2015)

Sometimes when you stumble across the right image these things write themselves.


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

This one is guaranteed to offend someone.


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

omeglycine said:


> What we like about it: how easily it will part a fool from his/her money.
> 
> What you should know: we are laughing all the way to the bank.


Would the reviewer wear it: Only when wearing a pocket square, stroking my beard, and drinking craft beer from a mason jar whilst riding one of those old-timey bikes where the front wheel is much bigger than the back one


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)

To my fellow MOTs:


----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

And now for something romantic...


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

LightDot said:


> By all means, don't delete it. Keep it for posterity, so that anyone can see this glorious display of chauvinism and stupidity. You didn't even get the geographical location right.


and



LightDot said:


> Anyway, if you don't like my responses, feel free to go away yourself. Or even better, do what I should have done in the first place so that this wouldn't have gotten out of hand, contact a moderator and report the incident.


Really?

I've always heard some folks are out there just looking for reasons to be offended, but you come to a MEME thread on an Internet watch forum and manage to get this shrill?

And, if that's not all "I'm all for free speech except the stuff I don't like" enough, you then essentially threaten to go tell the teacher? In public? On an Internet Forum?

We all have bad days, but take care of yourself and find somewhere else to vent your life's frustrations. Your behavior is both petulant and unacceptable to the point that we're actually just embarrassed for you.

And yes, I voted for her husband... and yes, it's equally absurd how the press treats her... but this thread IS the place for humor.


----------



## LightDot (Jan 11, 2016)

You've completely misunderstood the second quote of mine and pulled it out of context.

I'm not going to respond to this kind of nonsense, I've said what I had to say on this topic, now everybody can make up his or her own mind.


----------



## MediumRB (May 7, 2015)

via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

LightDot said:


> You've completely misunderstood the second quote of mine and pulled it out of context.
> 
> I'm not going to respond to this kind of nonsense, I've said what I had to say on this topic, now everybody can make up his or her own mind.


...


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## Bleedingblue (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## Midoman (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## Midoman (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## Midoman (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## Midoman (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## Midoman (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## Robot L337 (Feb 14, 2013)

LightDot said:


> You've completely misunderstood the second quote of mine and pulled it out of context.
> 
> I'm not going to respond to this kind of nonsense, I've said what I had to say on this topic, now everybody can make up his or her own mind.












Ahh...really offensive memes. Aren't they great?!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bleedingblue (Jun 24, 2015)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## RDK (Mar 11, 2011)

Bleedingblue said:


> View attachment 12548729


Great movie, Nocturnal Animals


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Bleedingblue said:


> View attachment 12544765
> 
> 
> Sometimes when you stumble across the right image these things write themselves.


Awesome show segment, btw:






Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

hanshananigan said:


> Awesome show segment, btw:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great scene from a classic movie.


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Next time say "skx009 with spidi bezel"


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

Davidka said:


> Next time say "skx009 with spidi bezel"


Outstanding!


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

Davidka said:


> Next time say "skx009 with spidi bezel"


Nice - that's what I'm calling the white gold Rolex GMT Master II from now on. Rolex has a Hulk, a Batman, and a Spidey. (I think that's the accepted spelling.)


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

dbostedo said:


> Nice - that's what I'm calling the white gold Rolex GMT Master II from now on. Rolex has a Hulk, a Batman, and a Spidey. (I think that's the accepted spelling.)


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Okay, I'm done.


----------



## Bleedingblue (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

MaxIcon said:


> View attachment 12560917


The correct response is:

"You are very observant, darling, but I have merely switched from leather to steel bracelet. It totally changes the aesthetic, so I am not surprised you thought it was new"


----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

Here is to hope and change


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

omeglycine said:


>


Definitely not a Shinola


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Toothbras said:


> Definitely not a Shinola


LOL!


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

internet.interface said:


> Here is to hope and change


It's more like he is waiting for his first nice automatic watch's delivery while FedEx employees strike.

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Davidka said:


> Next time say "skx009 with spidi bezel"


Ok, Spidey, here's a blue and red watch, just for you:

https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/61Xwc4+rKlL._UX342_.jpg


----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)

I didn't like the shark tooth monster.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Lightdot shopping for a new watch (remember him from a few pages back?)


----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

hanshananigan said:


> Ok, Spidey, here's a blue, red, and black watch, just for you:
> 
> https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/61Xwc4+rKlL._UX342_.jpg
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

internet.interface said:


> The correct response is:
> 
> "You are very observant, darling, but I have merely switched from leather to steel bracelet. It totally changes the aesthetic, so I am not surprised you thought it was new"


Sounds like a dinner conversation at my house.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

internet.interface said:


> The correct response is:
> 
> "You are very observant, darling, but I have merely switched from leather to steel bracelet. It totally changes the aesthetic, so I am not surprised you thought it was new"





motzbueddel said:


> Sounds like a dinner conversation at my house.


Trying to think how Ron White would answer this question... I think I got it, but I can't print it.

(sorry, been listening to him a lot lately... I am in tears from laughter!)


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

StephenRG said:


>


What movie is that picture from?


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> Trying to think how Ron White would answer this question... I think I got it, but I can't print it.
> 
> (sorry, been listening to him a lot lately... I am in tears from laughter!)


Ron White is cool


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

ItnStln said:


> What movie is that picture from?











But I'll bite... it's from Pulp Fiction, and has been posted on this site approximately 4,523,197 times.


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

dbostedo said:


> View attachment 12565551
> 
> 
> But I'll bite... it's from Pulp Fiction, and has been posted on this site approximately 4,523,197 times.


Thanks, I couldn't remember the name of the movie.


----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

ItnStln said:


> What movie is that picture from?


i can't believe you have to ask, Pulp Fiction


----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

This happens a lot, because I cannot and will not pay retail. I am seldom on the invite list....


----------



## 760274 (Jul 24, 2015)

For the lume maniacs out there: Screen caps taken from the old M.A.S.K. cartoon.


----------



## major75 (May 21, 2015)

Sea-Dog said:


> For the lume maniacs out there: Screen caps taken from the old M.A.S.K. cartoon.


amazing !!!


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Sea-Dog said:


> For the lume maniacs out there: Screen caps taken from the old M.A.S.K. cartoon.


----------



## Midoman (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## Today (Mar 2, 2017)

Davidka said:


> Next time say "skx009 with spidi bezel"


"Because I'm Batman"
Very original, I like it


----------



## Midoman (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

The only thing I miss about my monster.


----------



## joespeed29 (Jul 21, 2017)

oldie but goodie


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Regards


----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

Time for a history lesson


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

internet.interface said:


> Time for a history lesson...


----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

internet.interface said:


> Time for a history lesson


Replace Laco with "55 mm Invicta "


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

^^^
"Gosh it's cloudy today" :-!|>|>|>


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

v1triol said:


> View attachment 12574105


Awesome


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

v1triol said:


> View attachment 12574105


How did you photoshop it to have less text than the original


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KhalidMay (Apr 15, 2017)

Lol great thread!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jdreg (Sep 23, 2015)

My sentimants exactly



siranak said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## Midoman (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

daschlag said:


>


OMG. Really laughing over here. Nice.


----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)




----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

This never happens to me


----------



## userealwasabi (Jul 21, 2016)

Photo credit: Instagram @shameonwrist









IG: @olive55wrist


----------



## MarkieB (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## userealwasabi (Jul 21, 2016)

One of those........









For the unacquainted that's Bollywood star Hrithik Roshan who is apparently more famous (so I heard) than Bradley Cooper.

IG: @olive55wrist


----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

The weekend is almost upon us...


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

userealwasabi said:


> One of those........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The best memes are the ones where you have to describe why they are funny


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

Couldn't help myself...


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)




----------



## MediumRB (May 7, 2015)

^ Ouch.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

^ yeah, but true.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

KhalidMay said:


> Lol great thread!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


and to think that all of the Lacoworld haters wanted to shut it down ;-)


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

Ticonderoga said:


> and to think that all of the Lacoworld haters wanted to shut it down ;-)


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Collectionist said:


> View attachment 12596193


Lol took me awhile to get that they're both newman


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Toothbras said:


> Lol took me awhile to get that they're both newman


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

jupiter6 said:


> Please don't start the misaligned bezels and chapter rings memes again. The first two were funny. After that, they weren't.
> If people could refrain from ten memes of the same thing in ten separate posts, that would be great too.


----------



## jupiter6 (Jan 8, 2015)

Ticonderoga said:


> View attachment 12598055


They actually do read them , believe it or not. You're proof. One guy posted a meme made especially for me (btw thanks to you too for taking the time to make a meme about me and upload it. Forgive me for having better things to do than return the favour). Apparently I'm trying to stifle his freedom.

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

Watch collection: Misc. random crap


----------



## Robot L337 (Feb 14, 2013)

jupiter6 said:


> They actually do read them , believe it or not. You're proof. One guy posted a meme made especially for me (btw thanks to you too for taking the time to make a meme about me and upload it. Forgive me for having better things to do than return the favour). Apparently I'm trying to stifle his freedom.
> 
> Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things (Jul 12, 2017)

Love this thread 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

jupiter6 said:


> They actually do read them , believe it or not. You're proof. One guy posted a meme made especially for me (btw thanks to you too for taking the time to make a meme about me and upload it. Forgive me for having better things to do than return the favour). Apparently I'm trying to stifle his freedom.
> 
> Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)




----------



## Robot L337 (Feb 14, 2013)

Ticonderoga said:


> dup












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

internet.interface said:


> First world problem for today


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

.


----------



## MarkieB (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

From the crime chronicles


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

I carved a pumpkin today with my favorite watch from Hublot!


----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

James A said:


>


Nice. I feel this can be a beginning of a theme here...



















and of course:


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

I've been planning this for weeks. Was totally worth it


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Toothbras said:


> I've been planning this for weeks. Was totally worth it


That's awesome, haha. I frequently drive past a building that prominently displays its 7750 street number, and then wonder if anyone would notice a license plate like ETA 2824. I'm a dork.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

omeglycine said:


> That's awesome, haha. I frequently drive past a building that prominently displays its 7750 street number, and then wonder if anyone would notice a license plate like ETA 2824. I'm a dork.


This is great!!

My old credit card used to end in 9015.....it was a good card to buy watches online!!!

Seb

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Toothbras said:


> I've been planning this for weeks. Was totally worth it


For me, your going to have to wait another 99860!


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> For me, your going to have to wait another 99860!


That's a lot of driving! What about only 97,260?


----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

Time to resuscitate this thread


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

i couldn't find anything online for one of my favorite pop culture references... So I made one... enjoy !


----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

Meme thread died?


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

ConfusedOne said:


> View attachment 12663979


Dayyyyum boy that's some nice photoshop skills!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

Is that a "stupid" LE version speedy pro? Lmao....


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## Semper (May 6, 2016)

When you have a discount coupon that's about to expire, you finally decide to use it but cannot find the dealer's website...


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

Paul Newman's Rolex is famous, but this is LEGENDARY!


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

And now...for a touch of the absurd...


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Another well known "horse" here..









Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

There is a feeling of joy that a WIS feels when he/she purchases a new watch. It is unfortunately shortly after followed by some pangs of regret and hurt, deep inside...


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Regards,


----------



## MediumRB (May 7, 2015)

via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## MediumRB (May 7, 2015)

via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## ffswhyme (Nov 13, 2016)

Page 1 was funny... Page 223 had me drinking, thinking about what I was doing with my life...


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

For those with a magnetic personality


----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

And in the didactic holiday spirit


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

sent from your mamma's house


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

hehe









Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

Feeling nautical after checking out the Helson Porthole


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Regards,


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

'Christmas Vacation' edition


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

^^^^
Good idea!!


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

.

Envoyé de mon WAS-L03T en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## MarkieB (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Supertroopers edition


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

This is by faaaaaaar my favorite thread. How about some more Simpsons memes?


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## brokensentences (May 21, 2016)

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)




----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)




----------



## ZuluTimeAlpha (Dec 11, 2017)

Here's one I think all the non-US watch enthusiasts out there can appreciate...


----------



## socie (Aug 25, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Tombstone edition


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Empire Strikes Back: Bounty Hunter edition


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

A remake of this classic quote!!

Envoyé de mon WAS-L03T en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

soaking.fused said:


> Empire Strikes Back: Bounty Hunter edition


Very good!








Envoyé de mon WAS-L03T en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

smille76 said:


> Very good!
> View attachment 12770817


Thank you! I posted that same meme earlier in the thread. I love that one.

I actually made the Boba Fett one up yesterday, but the movie (Episode V) certainly is older.

Here's a newer iteration.










The Force Awakens edition


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Job interview edition


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Raiders edition









Envoyé de mon WAS-L03T en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Commando edition









Envoyé de mon WAS-L03T en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Kickstarting the thread for 2018...have a good year everyone!!









Envoyé de mon WAS-L03T en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## kclee (Jul 4, 2014)

*LET'S SHOW YOUR LARGEST AND SMALLEST WATCHES...*


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

Last Jedi Edition










Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

Yeah, 8 movies later and they go back in time to needing gas, way to screw up the franchise Disney.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

Thought about this when reading the thread about Steinhart being mistaken for Rolex..









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

GreatScott said:


> Yeah, 8 movies later and they go back in time to needing gas, way to screw up the franchise Disney.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## fvc74 (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## pelicanactor (Dec 28, 2017)

Wow I never thought there would be so many memes about watches. Love them!


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

pelicanactor said:


> Wow I never thought there would be so many memes about watches. Love them!


Did you really read all 228 pages? If so, what do you think of Lacoworld?


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Again 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

The Last Jedi: Kylo Ren edition


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

I've done this before, but it still makes me snicker...


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Work lunch


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Rolex VS Apple watch edition


----------



## Chasovnik (Jan 26, 2017)

I peed a little at the "I laughed at their corpses" one. Best one yet.


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

soaking.fused said:


> Rolex VS Apple watch edition


I want to give that ALL the likes!!


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

dbostedo said:


> I want to give that ALL the likes!!


Thanks, dbostedo.










Boss edition


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

dbostedo said:


> Did you really read all 228 pages? If so, what do you think of Lacoworld?












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## brokensentences (May 21, 2016)

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## MarkieB (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## MarkieB (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

.

Envoyé de mon WAS-L03T en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Here we go again...


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

Davidka said:


> Here we go again...


These are the best in a long, long time! Well done.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

.








Sent from my T10(E3C5) using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Not mine!!








Sent from my T10(E3C5) using Tapatalk


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

MarkieB said:


> View attachment 12796523


***** that's funny!!


----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Davidka said:


> Here we go again...


Lol where the f do you find this stuff? Loving it


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Tonhao (Dec 23, 2017)

Is that ***** saving a bronze watch guy from saltwater?


----------



## MediumRB (May 7, 2015)

StephenRG said:


>


Ho ho! Love it! I'll decide if the scratches and swirls are minor, thank you.


----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

Not exactly a meme but I found this posted in my watch makers shop


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

omeglycine said:


> View attachment 12801851


More like the contents of my trash can when I'm done scraping the dinner plates. :-d


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

dbostedo said:


> More like the contents of my trash can when I'm done scraping the dinner plates. :-d


...or the parts bin from watches that were returned to Alibaba.


----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Regards,


----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

StephenRG said:


>


That joke is cheezy...


----------



## Amy1007 (Jan 17, 2018)




----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

Amy1007 said:


> View attachment 12814093


Good one!


----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

Unobtainium...


----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

"RMs 'R Us"


----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

StephenRG said:


>


Genius! That is so WUS.


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Regards,


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

After reading this: https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=4619011


----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Found this online!










Envoyé de mon WAS-L03T en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Davidka said:


> After reading this: https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=4619011


LQTM...

(Laugh quietly to myself...)

Add a bottle of all new Tapatalk to a tank of gas for more power, better mileage, and longer life.


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

docvail said:


> LQTM...
> 
> (Laugh quietly to myself...)


As long as you're laughing...


----------



## MarkieB (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

MarkieB said:


> View attachment 12829147


16610 and looks like the avatar of an abusive moderator on The Rolex Forums


----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

StephenRG said:


> View attachment 12834865


Outstanding!


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

StephenRG said:


> View attachment 12834865


I'm dying over here! That, sir, is freakin awesome


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

StephenRG said:


> View attachment 12834865


That's brilliant


----------



## ZuluTimeAlpha (Dec 11, 2017)

StephenRG said:


> View attachment 12834865


That is masterful. Well done!


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## scheissestadt (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

I posted this to the Halios thread so I figure I should post it here before Monday!


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

ConfusedOne said:


> I posted this to the Halios thread so I figure I should post it here before Monday!
> 
> View attachment 12843183


Hmm.... now I'm a Confused One... :think:


----------



## Coriolanus (Nov 3, 2014)

Meanwhile, in F71...


----------



## SomeAssemblyRequired (Jan 19, 2015)

Credit to WIS Leonine for finding the source of the meme in a B&M ad, https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/watch-ad-does-work-you-4623677.html


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

...


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

dbostedo said:


> Hmm.... now I'm a Confused One... :think:


That is fine! It is a newer meme format after all.
To help you guys out I use this site for new templates and plug them into imgflip.
https://www.reddit.com/r/MemeTemplatesOfficial/


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

ConfusedOne said:


> That is fine! It is a newer meme format after all.
> To help you guys out I use this site for new templates and plug them into imgflip.
> https://www.reddit.com/r/MemeTemplatesOfficial/


I don't think I'm confused by the format. I'm confused by the meaning/joke. Are you assaulting the website with your money? Are you angry at the website? I'm not following.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

I'll second that...


dbostedo said:


> I don't think I'm confused by the format. I'm confused by the meaning/joke. Are you assaulting the website with your money? Are you angry at the website? I'm not following.


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

dbostedo said:


> I don't think I'm confused by the format. I'm confused by the meaning/joke. Are you assaulting the website with your money? Are you angry at the website? I'm not following.


Yeah. It was to show how desperate we are to give Halios our money.
But having to explain it ruins the meme. Oh well.


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

Davidka said:


>


Wow, the bigger they get the worse they look. i didn't think that was possible.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

That time of the year rapidly approaching

View attachment 12874335


----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

Just returned from a trip. Duty free watch shops rock!!!


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Not really a meme, but I thought it was funny. And accurate.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

atdegs said:


> Not really a meme, but I thought it was funny. And accurate.


Hey, it becomes a meme if we repost and/or riff on it!


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

atdegs said:


> Not really a meme, but I thought it was funny. And accurate.
> 
> View attachment 12890157


This is from a really funny comic book. Don't remember the name, but the author's name is in the corner.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

I did edit it slightly. Originally it was "Books."



jetcash said:


> This is from a really funny comic book. Don't remember the name, but the author's name is in the corner.
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## mike1g (Sep 28, 2006)

OH MAN...IM DYIN!!!



pantagruel said:


>


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

Not really the meme but I found it funny


----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

Just watched "Foreigner" last night


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

internet.interface said:


> Just watched "Foreigner" last night
> 
> View attachment 12906397


Yeah, that belt is bada$$


----------



## Anatoly (May 22, 2010)

Lol









Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkieB (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

The 'No New Likes' edition


----------



## Mouse_at_Large (Sep 15, 2015)

The Ascent of Omega Man :-d


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Big Lebowski edition


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

Anyone else hate people like this?


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

Hollywood bullying


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

Holly crap!


----------



## WatchEnthusiast (Aug 29, 2010)

VolckerRuled said:


> You've got to be kitten me right meow


----------



## watch_hor (Nov 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

*sigh

should read there are but they've beaten decent English out of me, too.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Inception edition










300 edition










Friends edition










Mean Girls edition


----------



## tommyxl (Jun 29, 2017)

Just saw Tudor's Basel releases...


----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

Underwhelmed....


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Originally posted by David Aujero from Hodinkee


----------



## Mister Lamb (Jul 22, 2017)

"Honey, we should use our tax return to go somewhere romantic"

Me:


----------



## denmanproject (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

Love the dials, but that logo....


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

And I thought the one with logo problem is Chris Ward??


----------



## Mr AT (May 3, 2011)

MediumRB said:


> via Imgflip Meme Generator


:-!


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## Mr AT (May 3, 2011)

View attachment 10400530
[/QUOTE]

A few minor scratches, but they'll buff right out.


----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Regards,


----------



## Bill Adler (Oct 4, 2013)




----------



## Sonder (Dec 28, 2017)




----------



## Bill Adler (Oct 4, 2013)




----------



## Luisli (Apr 14, 2016)

GreatScott said:


> VirgoDK10


HAHAHA

Mine would be CRAB (PU) SEA-DWELLER......now that sounds like a pornstar!!!


----------



## SilverKid (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## Mr AT (May 3, 2011)

Leonine said:


> To derail the thread further


Is this DSSD too big for my wrist?


----------



## Hidef1080 (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## temple (Aug 23, 2017)

I read the Simpsons meme in the character's voice. lol, nice!


----------



## Hidef1080 (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## Mr AT (May 3, 2011)

Lunar Watch Club said:


> JCB is a freaking celebrity, inches away from making appearances on rap videos at this point


I'm holding out hope for Dancing with the Stars.


----------



## Bill Adler (Oct 4, 2013)




----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## Mr AT (May 3, 2011)

steelydap said:


> Well it depends on what shirt you are wearing


I'm not sure about my shirt, but I'd have problems matching my belt and shoes.


----------



## Mr AT (May 3, 2011)

kclee said:


> View attachment 12154818
> 
> UPS!


I must have had a 30 minute conversation yesterday about how much she hates UPS. I don't see the problem.


----------



## Mr AT (May 3, 2011)

Midoman said:


> View attachment 12533837


Yes, it's called NOS.


----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

StephenRG said:


>


RIP R Lee Ermey

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Adler (Oct 4, 2013)




----------



## watch_hor (Nov 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steverockalot (Apr 9, 2017)

StephenRG said:


>


Lol great one

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kleungsoma (Feb 18, 2017)

Mr AT said:


> I must have had a 30 minute conversation yesterday about how much she hates UPS. I don't see the problem.


Just realized the dolly and boxes are from U haul.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kleungsoma (Feb 18, 2017)

Rain shine sleet nothing gets in the way to the watch meet .. unless you left your watch roll in the other bag. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilverKid (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

Done with taxes


----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

Evil duck sez:


----------



## Bill Adler (Oct 4, 2013)




----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## Psicodom (May 5, 2015)

internet.interface said:


> Love the dials, but that logo....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they seem to have had twice the time they needed


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

#mood


----------



## bmil128 (Apr 16, 2008)




----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

^^^
I don't get it.


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

dbostedo said:


> ^^^
> I don't get it.


Me either. You can't mix the PADI in with the GMT.

Pepsi should be Rolex. Diet Pepsi should be Tudor. Sam's Cola should be a Steinhart. The bleach should be an Invicta or Stauer.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

+1


dbostedo said:


> ^^^
> I don't get it.


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

SaoDavi said:


> Me either. You can't mix the PADI in with the GMT.
> 
> Pepsi should be Rolex. Diet Pepsi should be Tudor. Sam's Cola should be a Steinhart. The bleach should be an Invicta or Stauer.


Everyone knows Seiko 5 is the true Pepsi.
Rolex just rips off from them.

Also its a meme. Don't take it so seriously.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

/


----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

ConfusedOne said:


>


Oh man, you've stepped in it. FWIW, this is high-larious.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

saturnine said:


> /


Outstanding!


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

Research before bidding, boys and girls


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

If only i had some shade....I could see more clearly....


----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

Mods, please delete inexplicable double post


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Regards,


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

ConfusedOne said:


> View attachment 13180175


Well done! I can't believe I didn't think of something like this. Seems so obvious now.


----------



## kleungsoma (Feb 18, 2017)

Too Soon?


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

cool essay bro


----------



## Mr AT (May 3, 2011)

Minorcollector said:


> View attachment 12544729


This whole exchange made me nostalgic for Lacoworld.


----------



## sjrk1 (Oct 20, 2015)

Now that summer is upon us why not book a last minute getaway with....Lacoworld Tours

Lacoworld Tours are proud to present the ultimate holiday destination

WATCHUSEEK!!!

Watchuseek is the ultimate horological resort, with a range of different zones for you to explore.

Why not start your trip with a lively discussion in the...








Afterwards, why not visit a theme forum...such as








































After long day 'watching' why not indulge in some retail therapy








Then why not relax and while the evening away with the comedy bronze of the...








In the unlikely event that you grow tired of watches, you visit a non-watch themed area, such as...
















Lacoworld Tours your guide to the world of watches

FAQs
Are you ATOL and ABTA protected?
LOL, nope!

Do you take cards?
Yes, I will take your cards from you


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Mr AT said:


> This whole exchange made me nostalgic for Lacoworld.


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

The WATCHUSEEK tour was pure genius! Well done, sir. Best post in a very long time.


----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)

Minorcollector said:


> The WATCHUSEEK tour was pure genius! Well done, sir. Best post in a very long time.


Agreed 100% +/- 0.2% day


----------



## sjrk1 (Oct 20, 2015)

Minorcollector said:


> The WATCHUSEEK tour was pure genius! Well done, sir. Best post in a very long time.


I'm currently working on the excursions brochure


----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

politically incorrect Friday


----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

internet.interface said:


> politically incorrect Friday
> 
> View attachment 13205757


I didn't see the watch or the ape and I have never been happier to miss them.


----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

internet.interface said:


> politically incorrect Friday
> 
> View attachment 13205757


I didn't see the watch or the ape and I have never been happier to miss them.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

what watch


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)

StephenRG said:


> View attachment 13244323


Hahaha! Well done


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

StephenRG said:


> View attachment 13244323


Ha, I had been trying to think of something clever with those clocks.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> It needs work but I feel like it is about 80% there.
> 
> View attachment 12516041


ROFL 🤣


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

internet.interface said:


> Holly crap!
> 
> View attachment 12950517


***** would wear an skx...


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

I saw him making faces during the match. He got a little jolly, probably on account of being fed directly by the hand of God. The two Hublots are a bit much, but great meme!


----------



## Z engineer (Mar 4, 2017)

Click!


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## brokensentences (May 21, 2016)

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

I miss the good old days.


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

^^^
The next 147 have been awesome too.


----------



## Dan T. (May 24, 2018)

johnMcKlane said:


> ***** would wear an skx...


This is gospel truth. Amen, brother. Amen.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan T. (May 24, 2018)

sjrk1 said:


> Now that summer is upon us why not book a last minute getaway with....Lacoworld Tours
> 
> Lacoworld Tours are proud to present the ultimate holiday destination
> 
> ...


Dear lord I 'bout pissed myself laughing at that one. Brilliant!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robot L337 (Feb 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

Dan T. said:


> This is gospel truth. Amen, brother. Amen.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


All over the internet, I notice you churlish cretins lauding the supposedly intellectual watch brand known as Seiko to make yourselves appear more intelligent by extension, as you are ardent wearers of the aforementioned brand. However, you piddling planarians only succeed in illustrating how vapid you really are, as Seiko has the intellectual depth of a petri dish. Truly, the most noetic brand is neither Seiko, Rolex, Omega, nor any other deluge of drivel you deludable dimwits bombard your brains with. Rather, it is Invicta, a pinnacle of horology, craftsmanship, value, and history. Despite this, most of you sniveling sub-10000s (someone with an IQ under 10000: for the record, my IQ is several orders of magnitude higher than this; my reason for my usage of this term is simply because I am partial to the number 10000) will dismiss Invicta as another subpar piece of rubbish, but you all fail to realize how much genius goes into producing that watch. I have worn Invicta since I was a juvenile, and already I bear an IQ so toweringly high no known test can measure it (that is to say, no known test for humans can measure it: when using the scale with which computer processing power is evaluated, I clock in at over 8.3 trecentillion yottaflops). I have memorized every facet of human knowledge and only used 32.8% of my potential intelligence (my remaining neurons I allocate towards personal use, research, and wealthy companies for use as server farms and bitcoin mines). Not only that, but I have transformed all of the atoms in my being into a quantum computer to serve as an extension to my enormous encephalon, which handles the menial tasks and other trivialities associated with existence (such as respiration, ingestion, digestion, socializing, et cetera). Capable of perorating proficiently in every method of communication in the world, I have developed my own language that employs a manifold of grammar rules, and I created it all while thrashing a coalition of humanity's smartest supercomputers in a game of Tic-Tac-Toe (for those who say that Tic-Tac-Toe is "easy," think about the all the times you've played Tic-Tac-Toe: a majority were ties, no? Think about that, and also about the fact that a single, solitary supercomputer, much less over a dozen, is smarter than millions of you combined). And no, you cannot see me type this language because it is purely telepathic. At this point, I can imagine several of you already typing frantically in a fervent effort to keep your egos afloat in the face of such psychological grandeur. That's right, the collective intelligence of all of you, if we're using luminosity as an analogy, is akin to a diminutive candle in comparison to the massive quasar that represents my mind. Confronted with this, most of you will attempt to deride me with paltry, nonsensical invective and vitriolic vituperations to protect what minuscule amount of self-esteem you possess. These predictions are not the result of mere intuition, of course. In actuality, I have run several simulations using my brain alone on the possible consequences of my publication of this digital manuscription. My reply to all of you digital detractors is that if you so desire to demonstrate that you are brainier than I, then arrange for an intellectual debate between you and me on a topic of your choosing, any time or place. My schedule is very pliable as I've already won over 4 dozen Nobel prizes, so I'm perfectly willing to put a temporary halt to my research, if you could even call it that (I speculate without demur that none of your debate skills will be enough of a problem for me to the point where I will be forced to snap out out of my subconscious simulations to employ the use of those neurons). Besides, I don't want to be a glory hog and leave none of the secrets of the universe left for unlocking. You know, let the dogs have their day and all of that. I already know that none of you simpletons with your senescent synapses will be able to match up to my vast vernacular and verbiage, my mental dexterity with declension, and my phrenic puissance with my phraseology and pronunciation. In a matter of seconds (or possibly longer, if I've overestimated your already positively benthic IQs when running my simulations), you'll fly into cantankerous conniptions after my consummate trouncing and repudiation of every single one of the "facts" that you hold so dear as proof of your purported intellect. And in response to those who claim, overcome with envy and spite, that as intelligent as I am, I will never sleep with anyone: I don't need to. I am quite capable of simulating, to the meagerest tactile sensation, every position in the Kama Sutra (as well as a few I myself have devised for maximum oxytocin and endorphin release) simultaneously in a few seconds, and the only reason it takes even that long is because I am prolonging the simulation in order to enjoy the experience: I could do it in hundredths of a millisecond if I so wish. However, for someone with such acute acumen as I, life is far too easy. When pure ennui drives you to calculate the movements of the 27 subatomic particles you've discovered and how they interact with one another in the 2,038th dimension using a base 3.2407 quadrillion number system, you realize that the universe and its infinite copies and offshoots offer nothing more to you. Except, that is, for Invicta. Even for an individual with such altitudinous IQ such as myself, it's difficult to understand every single subtle joke and reference. That's not to say I don't understand any of the plenitude of allusions, in fact, I am able to comprehend virtually every single one. For example, one minutia most of you would fail to notice is when Invicta releases 17 new limited edition watches within a year it is in quantities of 5,310. Hardly any of you would conceive of the fact that this is a reference to the exact number, down to 84 significant figures, of the percent change in total nitrogen in the Earth's atmosphere due to the eructation of a small cynodont 257 million years ago. There are more examples I could give, such as the color of the gold plating being a slightly different hue from the norm in their Excursion series(a reference to the presence of approximately 2.9 millimoles of ammonium diuranate in the ink of a Chinese manuscript dated 1256 BCE), but that would detract from the intended purpose of this writing. Invicta is a work of art, a perfect concoction of knowledge from a multitude of academic fields that combine to make a brand that is the only form of horology I have ever encountered that has been even somewhat laborious for me to fathom, and I'm talking about someone who altered the biochemistry and chirality of their body in order to make it more efficient than the prodigality that is the human body. My temples ache with the pain of having to pump copious amounts of Invictium (an element I discovered that takes the role of oxygen in my unique biochemistry, named after my favorite watch brand of course) to my brain in order to comprehend what I have just watched. And to everybody who claims that the reason my temples are sore or why I have "delusions of grandeur" are due to my being "high" or whichever way you aim to construe my exegesis of an episode, you will hear vocalizations of a gelatological nature emanating from my larynx whilst Xyzyzyx the paisley pangolin (a treasured acquaintance of mine) and I reflect on your foolishness later that day. I await the furious fussilade of odious obluquies and belittling bombast in the comments below.

"Too long; Did not read": Did you really think I would include one of these silly little things at the bottom of my witty wordsmithery? It's not my fault if you can't handle my de trop of definitions or my lexical linguipotence! Get back up there and read it, even if you have to go through it with dictionary in hand.


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

Minorcollector said:


> I miss the good old days.
> 
> View attachment 13257753


----------



## Dan T. (May 24, 2018)

ConfusedOne said:


> All over the internet, I notice you churlish cretins lauding the supposedly intellectual watch brand known as Seiko to make yourselves appear more intelligent by extension, as you are ardent wearers of the aforementioned brand. However, you piddling planarians only succeed in illustrating how vapid you really are, as Seiko has the intellectual depth of a petri dish. Truly, the most noetic brand is neither Seiko, Rolex, Omega, nor any other deluge of drivel you deludable dimwits bombard your brains with. Rather, it is Invicta, a pinnacle of horology, craftsmanship, value, and history. Despite this, most of you sniveling sub-10000s (someone with an IQ under 10000: for the record, my IQ is several orders of magnitude higher than this; my reason for my usage of this term is simply because I am partial to the number 10000) will dismiss Invicta as another subpar piece of rubbish, but you all fail to realize how much genius goes into producing that watch. I have worn Invicta since I was a juvenile, and already I bear an IQ so toweringly high no known test can measure it (that is to say, no known test for humans can measure it: when using the scale with which computer processing power is evaluated, I clock in at over 8.3 trecentillion yottaflops). I have memorized every facet of human knowledge and only used 32.8% of my potential intelligence (my remaining neurons I allocate towards personal use, research, and wealthy companies for use as server farms and bitcoin mines). Not only that, but I have transformed all of the atoms in my being into a quantum computer to serve as an extension to my enormous encephalon, which handles the menial tasks and other trivialities associated with existence (such as respiration, ingestion, digestion, socializing, et cetera). Capable of perorating proficiently in every method of communication in the world, I have developed my own language that employs a manifold of grammar rules, and I created it all while thrashing a coalition of humanity's smartest supercomputers in a game of Tic-Tac-Toe (for those who say that Tic-Tac-Toe is "easy," think about the all the times you've played Tic-Tac-Toe: a majority were ties, no? Think about that, and also about the fact that a single, solitary supercomputer, much less over a dozen, is smarter than millions of you combined). And no, you cannot see me type this language because it is purely telepathic. At this point, I can imagine several of you already typing frantically in a fervent effort to keep your egos afloat in the face of such psychological grandeur. That's right, the collective intelligence of all of you, if we're using luminosity as an analogy, is akin to a diminutive candle in comparison to the massive quasar that represents my mind. Confronted with this, most of you will attempt to deride me with paltry, nonsensical invective and vitriolic vituperations to protect what minuscule amount of self-esteem you possess. These predictions are not the result of mere intuition, of course. In actuality, I have run several simulations using my brain alone on the possible consequences of my publication of this digital manuscription. My reply to all of you digital detractors is that if you so desire to demonstrate that you are brainier than I, then arrange for an intellectual debate between you and me on a topic of your choosing, any time or place. My schedule is very pliable as I've already won over 4 dozen Nobel prizes, so I'm perfectly willing to put a temporary halt to my research, if you could even call it that (I speculate without demur that none of your debate skills will be enough of a problem for me to the point where I will be forced to snap out out of my subconscious simulations to employ the use of those neurons). Besides, I don't want to be a glory hog and leave none of the secrets of the universe left for unlocking. You know, let the dogs have their day and all of that. I already know that none of you simpletons with your senescent synapses will be able to match up to my vast vernacular and verbiage, my mental dexterity with declension, and my phrenic puissance with my phraseology and pronunciation. In a matter of seconds (or possibly longer, if I've overestimated your already positively benthic IQs when running my simulations), you'll fly into cantankerous conniptions after my consummate trouncing and repudiation of every single one of the "facts" that you hold so dear as proof of your purported intellect. And in response to those who claim, overcome with envy and spite, that as intelligent as I am, I will never sleep with anyone: I don't need to. I am quite capable of simulating, to the meagerest tactile sensation, every position in the Kama Sutra (as well as a few I myself have devised for maximum oxytocin and endorphin release) simultaneously in a few seconds, and the only reason it takes even that long is because I am prolonging the simulation in order to enjoy the experience: I could do it in hundredths of a millisecond if I so wish. However, for someone with such acute acumen as I, life is far too easy. When pure ennui drives you to calculate the movements of the 27 subatomic particles you've discovered and how they interact with one another in the 2,038th dimension using a base 3.2407 quadrillion number system, you realize that the universe and its infinite copies and offshoots offer nothing more to you. Except, that is, for Invicta. Even for an individual with such altitudinous IQ such as myself, it's difficult to understand every single subtle joke and reference. That's not to say I don't understand any of the plenitude of allusions, in fact, I am able to comprehend virtually every single one. For example, one minutia most of you would fail to notice is when Invicta releases 17 new limited edition watches within a year it is in quantities of 5,310. Hardly any of you would conceive of the fact that this is a reference to the exact number, down to 84 significant figures, of the percent change in total nitrogen in the Earth's atmosphere due to the eructation of a small cynodont 257 million years ago. There are more examples I could give, such as the color of the gold plating being a slightly different hue from the norm in their Excursion series(a reference to the presence of approximately 2.9 millimoles of ammonium diuranate in the ink of a Chinese manuscript dated 1256 BCE), but that would detract from the intended purpose of this writing. Invicta is a work of art, a perfect concoction of knowledge from a multitude of academic fields that combine to make a brand that is the only form of horology I have ever encountered that has been even somewhat laborious for me to fathom, and I'm talking about someone who altered the biochemistry and chirality of their body in order to make it more efficient than the prodigality that is the human body. My temples ache with the pain of having to pump copious amounts of Invictium (an element I discovered that takes the role of oxygen in my unique biochemistry, named after my favorite watch brand of course) to my brain in order to comprehend what I have just watched. And to everybody who claims that the reason my temples are sore or why I have "delusions of grandeur" are due to my being "high" or whichever way you aim to construe my exegesis of an episode, you will hear vocalizations of a gelatological nature emanating from my larynx whilst Xyzyzyx the paisley pangolin (a treasured acquaintance of mine) and I reflect on your foolishness later that day. I await the furious fussilade of odious obluquies and belittling bombast in the comments below.
> 
> "Too long; Did not read": Did you really think I would include one of these silly little things at the bottom of my witty wordsmithery? It's not my fault if you can't handle my de trop of definitions or my lexical linguipotence! Get back up there and read it, even if you have to go through it with dictionary in hand.


That was some of the finest prose I have ever read. I'm not sure what an "Invicta" is, but I want it.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robot L337 (Feb 14, 2013)

ConfusedOne said:


> All over the internet, I notice you churlish cretins lauding the supposedly intellectual watch brand known as Seiko to make yourselves appear more intelligent by extension, as you are ardent wearers of the aforementioned brand. However, you piddling planarians only succeed in illustrating how vapid you really are, as Seiko has the intellectual depth of a petri dish. Truly, the most noetic brand is neither Seiko, Rolex, Omega, nor any other deluge of drivel you deludable dimwits bombard your brains with. Rather, it is Invicta, a pinnacle of horology, craftsmanship, value, and history. Despite this, most of you sniveling sub-10000s (someone with an IQ under 10000: for the record, my IQ is several orders of magnitude higher than this; my reason for my usage of this term is simply because I am partial to the number 10000) will dismiss Invicta as another subpar piece of rubbish, but you all fail to realize how much genius goes into producing that watch. I have worn Invicta since I was a juvenile, and already I bear an IQ so toweringly high no known test can measure it (that is to say, no known test for humans can measure it: when using the scale with which computer processing power is evaluated, I clock in at over 8.3 trecentillion yottaflops). I have memorized every facet of human knowledge and only used 32.8% of my potential intelligence (my remaining neurons I allocate towards personal use, research, and wealthy companies for use as server farms and bitcoin mines). Not only that, but I have transformed all of the atoms in my being into a quantum computer to serve as an extension to my enormous encephalon, which handles the menial tasks and other trivialities associated with existence (such as respiration, ingestion, digestion, socializing, et cetera). Capable of perorating proficiently in every method of communication in the world, I have developed my own language that employs a manifold of grammar rules, and I created it all while thrashing a coalition of humanity's smartest supercomputers in a game of Tic-Tac-Toe (for those who say that Tic-Tac-Toe is "easy," think about the all the times you've played Tic-Tac-Toe: a majority were ties, no? Think about that, and also about the fact that a single, solitary supercomputer, much less over a dozen, is smarter than millions of you combined). And no, you cannot see me type this language because it is purely telepathic. At this point, I can imagine several of you already typing frantically in a fervent effort to keep your egos afloat in the face of such psychological grandeur. That's right, the collective intelligence of all of you, if we're using luminosity as an analogy, is akin to a diminutive candle in comparison to the massive quasar that represents my mind. Confronted with this, most of you will attempt to deride me with paltry, nonsensical invective and vitriolic vituperations to protect what minuscule amount of self-esteem you possess. These predictions are not the result of mere intuition, of course. In actuality, I have run several simulations using my brain alone on the possible consequences of my publication of this digital manuscription. My reply to all of you digital detractors is that if you so desire to demonstrate that you are brainier than I, then arrange for an intellectual debate between you and me on a topic of your choosing, any time or place. My schedule is very pliable as I've already won over 4 dozen Nobel prizes, so I'm perfectly willing to put a temporary halt to my research, if you could even call it that (I speculate without demur that none of your debate skills will be enough of a problem for me to the point where I will be forced to snap out out of my subconscious simulations to employ the use of those neurons). Besides, I don't want to be a glory hog and leave none of the secrets of the universe left for unlocking. You know, let the dogs have their day and all of that. I already know that none of you simpletons with your senescent synapses will be able to match up to my vast vernacular and verbiage, my mental dexterity with declension, and my phrenic puissance with my phraseology and pronunciation. In a matter of seconds (or possibly longer, if I've overestimated your already positively benthic IQs when running my simulations), you'll fly into cantankerous conniptions after my consummate trouncing and repudiation of every single one of the "facts" that you hold so dear as proof of your purported intellect. And in response to those who claim, overcome with envy and spite, that as intelligent as I am, I will never sleep with anyone: I don't need to. I am quite capable of simulating, to the meagerest tactile sensation, every position in the Kama Sutra (as well as a few I myself have devised for maximum oxytocin and endorphin release) simultaneously in a few seconds, and the only reason it takes even that long is because I am prolonging the simulation in order to enjoy the experience: I could do it in hundredths of a millisecond if I so wish. However, for someone with such acute acumen as I, life is far too easy. When pure ennui drives you to calculate the movements of the 27 subatomic particles you've discovered and how they interact with one another in the 2,038th dimension using a base 3.2407 quadrillion number system, you realize that the universe and its infinite copies and offshoots offer nothing more to you. Except, that is, for Invicta. Even for an individual with such altitudinous IQ such as myself, it's difficult to understand every single subtle joke and reference. That's not to say I don't understand any of the plenitude of allusions, in fact, I am able to comprehend virtually every single one. For example, one minutia most of you would fail to notice is when Invicta releases 17 new limited edition watches within a year it is in quantities of 5,310. Hardly any of you would conceive of the fact that this is a reference to the exact number, down to 84 significant figures, of the percent change in total nitrogen in the Earth's atmosphere due to the eructation of a small cynodont 257 million years ago. There are more examples I could give, such as the color of the gold plating being a slightly different hue from the norm in their Excursion series(a reference to the presence of approximately 2.9 millimoles of ammonium diuranate in the ink of a Chinese manuscript dated 1256 BCE), but that would detract from the intended purpose of this writing. Invicta is a work of art, a perfect concoction of knowledge from a multitude of academic fields that combine to make a brand that is the only form of horology I have ever encountered that has been even somewhat laborious for me to fathom, and I'm talking about someone who altered the biochemistry and chirality of their body in order to make it more efficient than the prodigality that is the human body. My temples ache with the pain of having to pump copious amounts of Invictium (an element I discovered that takes the role of oxygen in my unique biochemistry, named after my favorite watch brand of course) to my brain in order to comprehend what I have just watched. And to everybody who claims that the reason my temples are sore or why I have "delusions of grandeur" are due to my being "high" or whichever way you aim to construe my exegesis of an episode, you will hear vocalizations of a gelatological nature emanating from my larynx whilst Xyzyzyx the paisley pangolin (a treasured acquaintance of mine) and I reflect on your foolishness later that day. I await the furious fussilade of odious obluquies and belittling bombast in the comments below.
> 
> "Too long; Did not read": Did you really think I would include one of these silly little things at the bottom of my witty wordsmithery? It's not my fault if you can't handle my de trop of definitions or my lexical linguipotence! Get back up there and read it, even if you have to go through it with dictionary in hand.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Munchie (Dec 20, 2013)

ConfusedOne said:


> All over the internet, I notice you churlish cretins lauding the supposedly intellectual watch brand known as Seiko to make yourselves appear more intelligent by extension, as you are ardent wearers of the aforementioned brand. However, you piddling planarians only succeed in illustrating how vapid you really are, as Seiko has the intellectual depth of a petri dish. Truly, the most noetic brand is neither Seiko, Rolex, Omega, nor any other deluge of drivel you deludable dimwits bombard your brains with. Rather, it is Invicta, a pinnacle of horology, craftsmanship, value, and history. Despite this, most of you sniveling sub-10000s (someone with an IQ under 10000: for the record, my IQ is several orders of magnitude higher than this; my reason for my usage of this term is simply because I am partial to the number 10000) will dismiss Invicta as another subpar piece of rubbish, but you all fail to realize how much genius goes into producing that watch. I have worn Invicta since I was a juvenile, and already I bear an IQ so toweringly high no known test can measure it (that is to say, no known test for humans can measure it: when using the scale with which computer processing power is evaluated, I clock in at over 8.3 trecentillion yottaflops). I have memorized every facet of human knowledge and only used 32.8% of my potential intelligence (my remaining neurons I allocate towards personal use, research, and wealthy companies for use as server farms and bitcoin mines). Not only that, but I have transformed all of the atoms in my being into a quantum computer to serve as an extension to my enormous encephalon, which handles the menial tasks and other trivialities associated with existence (such as respiration, ingestion, digestion, socializing, et cetera). Capable of perorating proficiently in every method of communication in the world, I have developed my own language that employs a manifold of grammar rules, and I created it all while thrashing a coalition of humanity's smartest supercomputers in a game of Tic-Tac-Toe (for those who say that Tic-Tac-Toe is "easy," think about the all the times you've played Tic-Tac-Toe: a majority were ties, no? Think about that, and also about the fact that a single, solitary supercomputer, much less over a dozen, is smarter than millions of you combined). And no, you cannot see me type this language because it is purely telepathic. At this point, I can imagine several of you already typing frantically in a fervent effort to keep your egos afloat in the face of such psychological grandeur. That's right, the collective intelligence of all of you, if we're using luminosity as an analogy, is akin to a diminutive candle in comparison to the massive quasar that represents my mind. Confronted with this, most of you will attempt to deride me with paltry, nonsensical invective and vitriolic vituperations to protect what minuscule amount of self-esteem you possess. These predictions are not the result of mere intuition, of course. In actuality, I have run several simulations using my brain alone on the possible consequences of my publication of this digital manuscription. My reply to all of you digital detractors is that if you so desire to demonstrate that you are brainier than I, then arrange for an intellectual debate between you and me on a topic of your choosing, any time or place. My schedule is very pliable as I've already won over 4 dozen Nobel prizes, so I'm perfectly willing to put a temporary halt to my research, if you could even call it that (I speculate without demur that none of your debate skills will be enough of a problem for me to the point where I will be forced to snap out out of my subconscious simulations to employ the use of those neurons). Besides, I don't want to be a glory hog and leave none of the secrets of the universe left for unlocking. You know, let the dogs have their day and all of that. I already know that none of you simpletons with your senescent synapses will be able to match up to my vast vernacular and verbiage, my mental dexterity with declension, and my phrenic puissance with my phraseology and pronunciation. In a matter of seconds (or possibly longer, if I've overestimated your already positively benthic IQs when running my simulations), you'll fly into cantankerous conniptions after my consummate trouncing and repudiation of every single one of the "facts" that you hold so dear as proof of your purported intellect. And in response to those who claim, overcome with envy and spite, that as intelligent as I am, I will never sleep with anyone: I don't need to. I am quite capable of simulating, to the meagerest tactile sensation, every position in the Kama Sutra (as well as a few I myself have devised for maximum oxytocin and endorphin release) simultaneously in a few seconds, and the only reason it takes even that long is because I am prolonging the simulation in order to enjoy the experience: I could do it in hundredths of a millisecond if I so wish. However, for someone with such acute acumen as I, life is far too easy. When pure ennui drives you to calculate the movements of the 27 subatomic particles you've discovered and how they interact with one another in the 2,038th dimension using a base 3.2407 quadrillion number system, you realize that the universe and its infinite copies and offshoots offer nothing more to you. Except, that is, for Invicta. Even for an individual with such altitudinous IQ such as myself, it's difficult to understand every single subtle joke and reference. That's not to say I don't understand any of the plenitude of allusions, in fact, I am able to comprehend virtually every single one. For example, one minutia most of you would fail to notice is when Invicta releases 17 new limited edition watches within a year it is in quantities of 5,310. Hardly any of you would conceive of the fact that this is a reference to the exact number, down to 84 significant figures, of the percent change in total nitrogen in the Earth's atmosphere due to the eructation of a small cynodont 257 million years ago. There are more examples I could give, such as the color of the gold plating being a slightly different hue from the norm in their Excursion series(a reference to the presence of approximately 2.9 millimoles of ammonium diuranate in the ink of a Chinese manuscript dated 1256 BCE), but that would detract from the intended purpose of this writing. Invicta is a work of art, a perfect concoction of knowledge from a multitude of academic fields that combine to make a brand that is the only form of horology I have ever encountered that has been even somewhat laborious for me to fathom, and I'm talking about someone who altered the biochemistry and chirality of their body in order to make it more efficient than the prodigality that is the human body. My temples ache with the pain of having to pump copious amounts of Invictium (an element I discovered that takes the role of oxygen in my unique biochemistry, named after my favorite watch brand of course) to my brain in order to comprehend what I have just watched. And to everybody who claims that the reason my temples are sore or why I have "delusions of grandeur" are due to my being "high" or whichever way you aim to construe my exegesis of an episode, you will hear vocalizations of a gelatological nature emanating from my larynx whilst Xyzyzyx the paisley pangolin (a treasured acquaintance of mine) and I reflect on your foolishness later that day. I await the furious fussilade of odious obluquies and belittling bombast in the comments below.
> 
> "Too long; Did not read": Did you really think I would include one of these silly little things at the bottom of my witty wordsmithery? It's not my fault if you can't handle my de trop of definitions or my lexical linguipotence! Get back up there and read it, even if you have to go through it with dictionary in hand.


I dont need a dictionary but I do need paragraphs


----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## scheissestadt (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## kostasd87 (Jan 2, 2015)

Dam that logo


----------



## sorinp1 (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)




----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Here we go...


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

And I'm gone...


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

(repost?)


----------



## Bill Adler (Oct 4, 2013)




----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

Thread no die!!!


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

ah, the world of US politics


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

internet.interface said:


> ah, the world of US politics


Oh boy, another Californian with hatred in his heart.

Per WUS rules:
*Please do not initiate or participate in political or religious debates.*


----------



## Bill Adler (Oct 4, 2013)




----------



## fjblair (Apr 24, 2009)

ConfusedOne said:


> All over the internet, I notice you churlish cretins lauding the supposedly intellectual watch brand known as Seiko to make yourselves appear more intelligent by extension, as you are ardent wearers of the aforementioned brand. However, you piddling planarians only succeed in illustrating how vapid you really are, as Seiko has the intellectual depth of a petri dish. Truly, the most noetic brand is neither Seiko, Rolex, Omega, nor any other deluge of drivel you deludable dimwits bombard your brains with. Rather, it is Invicta, a pinnacle of horology, craftsmanship, value, and history. Despite this, most of you sniveling sub-10000s (someone with an IQ under 10000: for the record, my IQ is several orders of magnitude higher than this; my reason for my usage of this term is simply because I am partial to the number 10000) will dismiss Invicta as another subpar piece of rubbish, but you all fail to realize how much genius goes into producing that watch. I have worn Invicta since I was a juvenile, and already I bear an IQ so toweringly high no known test can measure it (that is to say, no known test for humans can measure it: when using the scale with which computer processing power is evaluated, I clock in at over 8.3 trecentillion yottaflops). I have memorized every facet of human knowledge and only used 32.8% of my potential intelligence (my remaining neurons I allocate towards personal use, research, and wealthy companies for use as server farms and bitcoin mines). Not only that, but I have transformed all of the atoms in my being into a quantum computer to serve as an extension to my enormous encephalon, which handles the menial tasks and other trivialities associated with existence (such as respiration, ingestion, digestion, socializing, et cetera). Capable of perorating proficiently in every method of communication in the world, I have developed my own language that employs a manifold of grammar rules, and I created it all while thrashing a coalition of humanity's smartest supercomputers in a game of Tic-Tac-Toe (for those who say that Tic-Tac-Toe is "easy," think about the all the times you've played Tic-Tac-Toe: a majority were ties, no? Think about that, and also about the fact that a single, solitary supercomputer, much less over a dozen, is smarter than millions of you combined). And no, you cannot see me type this language because it is purely telepathic. At this point, I can imagine several of you already typing frantically in a fervent effort to keep your egos afloat in the face of such psychological grandeur. That's right, the collective intelligence of all of you, if we're using luminosity as an analogy, is akin to a diminutive candle in comparison to the massive quasar that represents my mind. Confronted with this, most of you will attempt to deride me with paltry, nonsensical invective and vitriolic vituperations to protect what minuscule amount of self-esteem you possess. These predictions are not the result of mere intuition, of course. In actuality, I have run several simulations using my brain alone on the possible consequences of my publication of this digital manuscription. My reply to all of you digital detractors is that if you so desire to demonstrate that you are brainier than I, then arrange for an intellectual debate between you and me on a topic of your choosing, any time or place. My schedule is very pliable as I've already won over 4 dozen Nobel prizes, so I'm perfectly willing to put a temporary halt to my research, if you could even call it that (I speculate without demur that none of your debate skills will be enough of a problem for me to the point where I will be forced to snap out out of my subconscious simulations to employ the use of those neurons). Besides, I don't want to be a glory hog and leave none of the secrets of the universe left for unlocking. You know, let the dogs have their day and all of that. I already know that none of you simpletons with your senescent synapses will be able to match up to my vast vernacular and verbiage, my mental dexterity with declension, and my phrenic puissance with my phraseology and pronunciation. In a matter of seconds (or possibly longer, if I've overestimated your already positively benthic IQs when running my simulations), you'll fly into cantankerous conniptions after my consummate trouncing and repudiation of every single one of the "facts" that you hold so dear as proof of your purported intellect. And in response to those who claim, overcome with envy and spite, that as intelligent as I am, I will never sleep with anyone: I don't need to. I am quite capable of simulating, to the meagerest tactile sensation, every position in the Kama Sutra (as well as a few I myself have devised for maximum oxytocin and endorphin release) simultaneously in a few seconds, and the only reason it takes even that long is because I am prolonging the simulation in order to enjoy the experience: I could do it in hundredths of a millisecond if I so wish. However, for someone with such acute acumen as I, life is far too easy. When pure ennui drives you to calculate the movements of the 27 subatomic particles you've discovered and how they interact with one another in the 2,038th dimension using a base 3.2407 quadrillion number system, you realize that the universe and its infinite copies and offshoots offer nothing more to you. Except, that is, for Invicta. Even for an individual with such altitudinous IQ such as myself, it's difficult to understand every single subtle joke and reference. That's not to say I don't understand any of the plenitude of allusions, in fact, I am able to comprehend virtually every single one. For example, one minutia most of you would fail to notice is when Invicta releases 17 new limited edition watches within a year it is in quantities of 5,310. Hardly any of you would conceive of the fact that this is a reference to the exact number, down to 84 significant figures, of the percent change in total nitrogen in the Earth's atmosphere due to the eructation of a small cynodont 257 million years ago. There are more examples I could give, such as the color of the gold plating being a slightly different hue from the norm in their Excursion series(a reference to the presence of approximately 2.9 millimoles of ammonium diuranate in the ink of a Chinese manuscript dated 1256 BCE), but that would detract from the intended purpose of this writing. Invicta is a work of art, a perfect concoction of knowledge from a multitude of academic fields that combine to make a brand that is the only form of horology I have ever encountered that has been even somewhat laborious for me to fathom, and I'm talking about someone who altered the biochemistry and chirality of their body in order to make it more efficient than the prodigality that is the human body. My temples ache with the pain of having to pump copious amounts of Invictium (an element I discovered that takes the role of oxygen in my unique biochemistry, named after my favorite watch brand of course) to my brain in order to comprehend what I have just watched. And to everybody who claims that the reason my temples are sore or why I have "delusions of grandeur" are due to my being "high" or whichever way you aim to construe my exegesis of an episode, you will hear vocalizations of a gelatological nature emanating from my larynx whilst Xyzyzyx the paisley pangolin (a treasured acquaintance of mine) and I reflect on your foolishness later that day. I await the furious fussilade of odious obluquies and belittling bombast in the comments below.
> 
> "Too long; Did not read": Did you really think I would include one of these silly little things at the bottom of my witty wordsmithery? It's not my fault if you can't handle my de trop of definitions or my lexical linguipotence! Get back up there and read it, even if you have to go through it with dictilknhlahcsidjwjvpojvpojv;jlkwvkml;m;lm;v;lcm;v 2oj2f2fjjjjjjf2flllcleklelel2f2;f2f2f2f2'f2'kf2'kj jjjjjfef3dk3dn 0i [q9wuf [-qw9rfu 9u 9fi owp ujj rg 0pp ri -4o -f4o -4o fg-4o9 4-o kf eiof o-4of -4of kjopwvhpw [p2eoif[ 2pip3p33p]]]]]fop3 fpi2f
> [video]https://......./images/x8utPA[/video]


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

fjblair said:


> ConfusedOne said:
> 
> 
> > All over the internet, I notice you churlish cretins lauding the supposedly intellectual watch brand known as Seiko to make yourselves appear more intelligent by extension, as you are ardent wearers of the aforementioned brand. However, you piddling planarians only succeed in illustrating how vapid you really are, as Seiko has the intellectual depth of a petri dish. Truly, the most noetic brand is neither Seiko, Rolex, Omega, nor any other deluge of drivel you deludable dimwits bombard your brains with. Rather, it is Invicta, a pinnacle of horology, craftsmanship, value, and history. Despite this, most of you sniveling sub-10000s (someone with an IQ under 10000: for the record, my IQ is several orders of magnitude higher than this; my reason for my usage of this term is simply because I am partial to the number 10000) will dismiss Invicta as another subpar piece of rubbish, but you all fail to realize how much genius goes into producing that watch. I have worn Invicta since I was a juvenile, and already I bear an IQ so toweringly high no known test can measure it (that is to say, no known test for humans can measure it: when using the scale with which computer processing power is evaluated, I clock in at over 8.3 trecentillion yottaflops). I have memorized every facet of human knowledge and only used 32.8% of my potential intelligence (my remaining neurons I allocate towards personal use, research, and wealthy companies for use as server farms and bitcoin mines). Not only that, but I have transformed all of the atoms in my being into a quantum computer to serve as an extension to my enormous encephalon, which handles the menial tasks and other trivialities associated with existence (such as respiration, ingestion, digestion, socializing, et cetera). Capable of perorating proficiently in every method of communication in the world, I have developed my own language that employs a manifold of grammar rules, and I created it all while thrashing a coalition of humanity's smartest supercomputers in a game of Tic-Tac-Toe (for those who say that Tic-Tac-Toe is "easy," think about the all the times you've played Tic-Tac-Toe: a majority were ties, no? Think about that, and also about the fact that a single, solitary supercomputer, much less over a dozen, is smarter than millions of you combined). And no, you cannot see me type this language because it is purely telepathic. At this point, I can imagine several of you already typing frantically in a fervent effort to keep your egos afloat in the face of such psychological grandeur. That's right, the collective intelligence of all of you, if we're using luminosity as an analogy, is akin to a diminutive candle in comparison to the massive quasar that represents my mind. Confronted with this, most of you will attempt to deride me with paltry, nonsensical invective and vitriolic vituperations to protect what minuscule amount of self-esteem you possess. These predictions are not the result of mere intuition, of course. In actuality, I have run several simulations using my brain alone on the possible consequences of my publication of this digital manuscription. My reply to all of you digital detractors is that if you so desire to demonstrate that you are brainier than I, then arrange for an intellectual debate between you and me on a topic of your choosing, any time or place. My schedule is very pliable as I've already won over 4 dozen Nobel prizes, so I'm perfectly willing to put a temporary halt to my research, if you could even call it that (I speculate without demur that none of your debate skills will be enough of a problem for me to the point where I will be forced to snap out out of my subconscious simulations to employ the use of those neurons). Besides, I don't want to be a glory hog and leave none of the secrets of the universe left for unlocking. You know, let the dogs have their day and all of that. I already know that none of you simpletons with your senescent synapses will be able to match up to my vast vernacular and verbiage, my mental dexterity with declension, and my phrenic puissance with my phraseology and pronunciation. In a matter of seconds (or possibly longer, if I've overestimated your already positively benthic IQs when running my simulations), you'll fly into cantankerous conniptions after my consummate trouncing and repudiation of every single one of the "facts" that you hold so dear as proof of your purported intellect. And in response to those who claim, overcome with envy and spite, that as intelligent as I am, I will never sleep with anyone: I don't need to. I am quite capable of simulating, to the meagerest tactile sensation, every position in the Kama Sutra (as well as a few I myself have devised for maximum oxytocin and endorphin release) simultaneously in a few seconds, and the only reason it takes even that long is because I am prolonging the simulation in order to enjoy the experience: I could do it in hundredths of a millisecond if I so wish. However, for someone with such acute acumen as I, life is far too easy. When pure ennui drives you to calculate the movements of the 27 subatomic particles you've discovered and how they interact with one another in the 2,038th dimension using a base 3.2407 quadrillion number system, you realize that the universe and its infinite copies and offshoots offer nothing more to you. Except, that is, for Invicta. Even for an individual with such altitudinous IQ such as myself, it's difficult to understand every single subtle joke and reference. That's not to say I don't understand any of the plenitude of allusions, in fact, I am able to comprehend virtually every single one. For example, one minutia most of you would fail to notice is when Invicta releases 17 new limited edition watches within a year it is in quantities of 5,310. Hardly any of you would conceive of the fact that this is a reference to the exact number, down to 84 significant figures, of the percent change in total nitrogen in the Earth's atmosphere due to the eructation of a small cynodont 257 million years ago. There are more examples I could give, such as the color of the gold plating being a slightly different hue from the norm in their Excursion series(a reference to the presence of approximately 2.9 millimoles of ammonium diuranate in the ink of a Chinese manuscript dated 1256 BCE), but that would detract from the intended purpose of this writing. Invicta is a work of art, a perfect concoction of knowledge from a multitude of academic fields that combine to make a brand that is the only form of horology I have ever encountered that has been even somewhat laborious for me to fathom, and I'm talking about someone who altered the biochemistry and chirality of their body in order to make it more efficient than the prodigality that is the human body. My temples ache with the pain of having to pump copious amounts of Invictium (an element I discovered that takes the role of oxygen in my unique biochemistry, named after my favorite watch brand of course) to my brain in order to comprehend what I have just watched. And to everybody who claims that the reason my temples are sore or why I have "delusions of grandeur" are due to my being "high" or whichever way you aim to construe my exegesis of an episode, you will hear vocalizations of a gelatological nature emanating from my larynx whilst Xyzyzyx the paisley pangolin (a treasured acquaintance of mine) and I reflect on your foolishness later that day. I await the furious fussilade of odious obluquies and belittling bombast in the comments below.
> ...


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

fjblair said:


> ConfusedOne said:
> 
> 
> > All over the internet, I notice you churlish cretins lauding the supposedly intellectual watch brand known as Seiko to make yourselves appear more intelligent by extension, as you are ardent wearers of the aforementioned brand. However, you piddling planarians only succeed in illustrating how vapid you really are, as Seiko has the intellectual depth of a petri dish. Truly, the most noetic brand is neither Seiko, Rolex, Omega, nor any other deluge of drivel you deludable dimwits bombard your brains with. Rather, it is Invicta, a pinnacle of horology, craftsmanship, value, and history. Despite this, most of you sniveling sub-10000s (someone with an IQ under 10000: for the record, my IQ is several orders of magnitude higher than this; my reason for my usage of this term is simply because I am partial to the number 10000) will dismiss Invicta as another subpar piece of rubbish, but you all fail to realize how much genius goes into producing that watch. I have worn Invicta since I was a juvenile, and already I bear an IQ so toweringly high no known test can measure it (that is to say, no known test for humans can measure it: when using the scale with which computer processing power is evaluated, I clock in at over 8.3 trecentillion yottaflops). I have memorized every facet of human knowledge and only used 32.8% of my potential intelligence (my remaining neurons I allocate towards personal use, research, and wealthy companies for use as server farms and bitcoin mines). Not only that, but I have transformed all of the atoms in my being into a quantum computer to serve as an extension to my enormous encephalon, which handles the menial tasks and other trivialities associated with existence (such as respiration, ingestion, digestion, socializing, et cetera). Capable of perorating proficiently in every method of communication in the world, I have developed my own language that employs a manifold of grammar rules, and I created it all while thrashing a coalition of humanity's smartest supercomputers in a game of Tic-Tac-Toe (for those who say that Tic-Tac-Toe is "easy," think about the all the times you've played Tic-Tac-Toe: a majority were ties, no? Think about that, and also about the fact that a single, solitary supercomputer, much less over a dozen, is smarter than millions of you combined). And no, you cannot see me type this language because it is purely telepathic. At this point, I can imagine several of you already typing frantically in a fervent effort to keep your egos afloat in the face of such psychological grandeur. That's right, the collective intelligence of all of you, if we're using luminosity as an analogy, is akin to a diminutive candle in comparison to the massive quasar that represents my mind. Confronted with this, most of you will attempt to deride me with paltry, nonsensical invective and vitriolic vituperations to protect what minuscule amount of self-esteem you possess. These predictions are not the result of mere intuition, of course. In actuality, I have run several simulations using my brain alone on the possible consequences of my publication of this digital manuscription. My reply to all of you digital detractors is that if you so desire to demonstrate that you are brainier than I, then arrange for an intellectual debate between you and me on a topic of your choosing, any time or place. My schedule is very pliable as I've already won over 4 dozen Nobel prizes, so I'm perfectly willing to put a temporary halt to my research, if you could even call it that (I speculate without demur that none of your debate skills will be enough of a problem for me to the point where I will be forced to snap out out of my subconscious simulations to employ the use of those neurons). Besides, I don't want to be a glory hog and leave none of the secrets of the universe left for unlocking. You know, let the dogs have their day and all of that. I already know that none of you simpletons with your senescent synapses will be able to match up to my vast vernacular and verbiage, my mental dexterity with declension, and my phrenic puissance with my phraseology and pronunciation. In a matter of seconds (or possibly longer, if I've overestimated your already positively benthic IQs when running my simulations), you'll fly into cantankerous conniptions after my consummate trouncing and repudiation of every single one of the "facts" that you hold so dear as proof of your purported intellect. And in response to those who claim, overcome with envy and spite, that as intelligent as I am, I will never sleep with anyone: I don't need to. I am quite capable of simulating, to the meagerest tactile sensation, every position in the Kama Sutra (as well as a few I myself have devised for maximum oxytocin and endorphin release) simultaneously in a few seconds, and the only reason it takes even that long is because I am prolonging the simulation in order to enjoy the experience: I could do it in hundredths of a millisecond if I so wish. However, for someone with such acute acumen as I, life is far too easy. When pure ennui drives you to calculate the movements of the 27 subatomic particles you've discovered and how they interact with one another in the 2,038th dimension using a base 3.2407 quadrillion number system, you realize that the universe and its infinite copies and offshoots offer nothing more to you. Except, that is, for Invicta. Even for an individual with such altitudinous IQ such as myself, it's difficult to understand every single subtle joke and reference. That's not to say I don't understand any of the plenitude of allusions, in fact, I am able to comprehend virtually every single one. For example, one minutia most of you would fail to notice is when Invicta releases 17 new limited edition watches within a year it is in quantities of 5,310. Hardly any of you would conceive of the fact that this is a reference to the exact number, down to 84 significant figures, of the percent change in total nitrogen in the Earth's atmosphere due to the eructation of a small cynodont 257 million years ago. There are more examples I could give, such as the color of the gold plating being a slightly different hue from the norm in their Excursion series(a reference to the presence of approximately 2.9 millimoles of ammonium diuranate in the ink of a Chinese manuscript dated 1256 BCE), but that would detract from the intended purpose of this writing. Invicta is a work of art, a perfect concoction of knowledge from a multitude of academic fields that combine to make a brand that is the only form of horology I have ever encountered that has been even somewhat laborious for me to fathom, and I'm talking about someone who altered the biochemistry and chirality of their body in order to make it more efficient than the prodigality that is the human body. My temples ache with the pain of having to pump copious amounts of Invictium (an element I discovered that takes the role of oxygen in my unique biochemistry, named after my favorite watch brand of course) to my brain in order to comprehend what I have just watched. And to everybody who claims that the reason my temples are sore or why I have "delusions of grandeur" are due to my being "high" or whichever way you aim to construe my exegesis of an episode, you will hear vocalizations of a gelatological nature emanating from my larynx whilst Xyzyzyx the paisley pangolin (a treasured acquaintance of mine) and I reflect on your foolishness later that day. I await the furious fussilade of odious obluquies and belittling bombast in the comments below.
> ...


----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

6R15 said:


> Oh boy, another Californian with hatred in his heart.
> 
> Per WUS rules:
> *Please do not initiate or participate in political or religious debates.*


There was nothing political about my post, nor am I a Californian. I am not even registered with either party. The fact that this public figure itemized an ostrich and python jacket was all over the news and the late night comedy shows. There was simply a connection with a news item and watches.

But if you are a moderator, feel free to delete the post. And all the other memes featuring any and all political figures. And actors who spoke up about anything.
I have a meme about Clinton / Monica, too, so there goes your typecasting


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

fjblair said:


> ConfusedOne said:
> 
> 
> > All over the internet, I notice you churlish cretins lauding the supposedly intellectual watch brand known as Seiko to make yourselves appear more intelligent by extension, as you are ardent wearers of the aforementioned brand. However, you piddling planarians only succeed in illustrating how vapid you really are, as Seiko has the intellectual depth of a petri dish. Truly, the most noetic brand is neither Seiko, Rolex, Omega, nor any other deluge of drivel you deludable dimwits bombard your brains with. Rather, it is Invicta, a pinnacle of horology, craftsmanship, value, and history. Despite this, most of you sniveling sub-10000s (someone with an IQ under 10000: for the record, my IQ is several orders of magnitude higher than this; my reason for my usage of this term is simply because I am partial to the number 10000) will dismiss Invicta as another subpar piece of rubbish, but you all fail to realize how much genius goes into producing that watch. I have worn Invicta since I was a juvenile, and already I bear an IQ so toweringly high no known test can measure it (that is to say, no known test for humans can measure it: when using the scale with which computer processing power is evaluated, I clock in at over 8.3 trecentillion yottaflops). I have memorized every facet of human knowledge and only used 32.8% of my potential intelligence (my remaining neurons I allocate towards personal use, research, and wealthy companies for use as server farms and bitcoin mines). Not only that, but I have transformed all of the atoms in my being into a quantum computer to serve as an extension to my enormous encephalon, which handles the menial tasks and other trivialities associated with existence (such as respiration, ingestion, digestion, socializing, et cetera). Capable of perorating proficiently in every method of communication in the world, I have developed my own language that employs a manifold of grammar rules, and I created it all while thrashing a coalition of humanity's smartest supercomputers in a game of Tic-Tac-Toe (for those who say that Tic-Tac-Toe is "easy," think about the all the times you've played Tic-Tac-Toe: a majority were ties, no? Think about that, and also about the fact that a single, solitary supercomputer, much less over a dozen, is smarter than millions of you combined). And no, you cannot see me type this language because it is purely telepathic. At this point, I can imagine several of you already typing frantically in a fervent effort to keep your egos afloat in the face of such psychological grandeur. That's right, the collective intelligence of all of you, if we're using luminosity as an analogy, is akin to a diminutive candle in comparison to the massive quasar that represents my mind. Confronted with this, most of you will attempt to deride me with paltry, nonsensical invective and vitriolic vituperations to protect what minuscule amount of self-esteem you possess. These predictions are not the result of mere intuition, of course. In actuality, I have run several simulations using my brain alone on the possible consequences of my publication of this digital manuscription. My reply to all of you digital detractors is that if you so desire to demonstrate that you are brainier than I, then arrange for an intellectual debate between you and me on a topic of your choosing, any time or place. My schedule is very pliable as I've already won over 4 dozen Nobel prizes, so I'm perfectly willing to put a temporary halt to my research, if you could even call it that (I speculate without demur that none of your debate skills will be enough of a problem for me to the point where I will be forced to snap out out of my subconscious simulations to employ the use of those neurons). Besides, I don't want to be a glory hog and leave none of the secrets of the universe left for unlocking. You know, let the dogs have their day and all of that. I already know that none of you simpletons with your senescent synapses will be able to match up to my vast vernacular and verbiage, my mental dexterity with declension, and my phrenic puissance with my phraseology and pronunciation. In a matter of seconds (or possibly longer, if I've overestimated your already positively benthic IQs when running my simulations), you'll fly into cantankerous conniptions after my consummate trouncing and repudiation of every single one of the "facts" that you hold so dear as proof of your purported intellect. And in response to those who claim, overcome with envy and spite, that as intelligent as I am, I will never sleep with anyone: I don't need to. I am quite capable of simulating, to the meagerest tactile sensation, every position in the Kama Sutra (as well as a few I myself have devised for maximum oxytocin and endorphin release) simultaneously in a few seconds, and the only reason it takes even that long is because I am prolonging the simulation in order to enjoy the experience: I could do it in hundredths of a millisecond if I so wish. However, for someone with such acute acumen as I, life is far too easy. When pure ennui drives you to calculate the movements of the 27 subatomic particles you've discovered and how they interact with one another in the 2,038th dimension using a base 3.2407 quadrillion number system, you realize that the universe and its infinite copies and offshoots offer nothing more to you. Except, that is, for Invicta. Even for an individual with such altitudinous IQ such as myself, it's difficult to understand every single subtle joke and reference. That's not to say I don't understand any of the plenitude of allusions, in fact, I am able to comprehend virtually every single one. For example, one minutia most of you would fail to notice is when Invicta releases 17 new limited edition watches within a year it is in quantities of 5,310. Hardly any of you would conceive of the fact that this is a reference to the exact number, down to 84 significant figures, of the percent change in total nitrogen in the Earth's atmosphere due to the eructation of a small cynodont 257 million years ago. There are more examples I could give, such as the color of the gold plating being a slightly different hue from the norm in their Excursion series(a reference to the presence of approximately 2.9 millimoles of ammonium diuranate in the ink of a Chinese manuscript dated 1256 BCE), but that would detract from the intended purpose of this writing. Invicta is a work of art, a perfect concoction of knowledge from a multitude of academic fields that combine to make a brand that is the only form of horology I have ever encountered that has been even somewhat laborious for me to fathom, and I'm talking about someone who altered the biochemistry and chirality of their body in order to make it more efficient than the prodigality that is the human body. My temples ache with the pain of having to pump copious amounts of Invictium (an element I discovered that takes the role of oxygen in my unique biochemistry, named after my favorite watch brand of course) to my brain in order to comprehend what I have just watched. And to everybody who claims that the reason my temples are sore or why I have "delusions of grandeur" are due to my being "high" or whichever way you aim to construe my exegesis of an episode, you will hear vocalizations of a gelatological nature emanating from my larynx whilst Xyzyzyx the paisley pangolin (a treasured acquaintance of mine) and I reflect on your foolishness later that day. I await the furious fussilade of odious obluquies and belittling bombast in the comments below.
> ...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

ConfusedOne said:


> All over the internet, I notice you churlish cretins lauding the supposedly intellectual watch brand known as Seiko to make yourselves...


----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)




----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Dude, you lost me at cynodont.


In case anyone was wondering I fashioned a copy pasta of a humorous comment about Rick and Morty, but replaced Rick and Morty with Invicta.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

ConfusedOne said:


> In case anyone was wondering I fashioned a copy pasta of a humorous comment about Rick and Morty, but replaced Rick and Morty with Invicta.


Dude, you lost me at 'In case anyone was wondering...'


----------



## watchuck (Sep 26, 2014)

fjblair said:


> ConfusedOne said:
> 
> 
> > All over the internet, I notice you churlish cretins lauding the supposedly intellectual watch brand known as Seiko to make yourselves appear more intelligent by extension, as you are ardent wearers of the aforementioned brand. However, you piddling planarians only succeed in illustrating how vapid you really are, as Seiko has the intellectual depth of a petri dish. Truly, the most noetic brand is neither Seiko, Rolex, Omega, nor any other deluge of drivel you deludable dimwits bombard your brains with. Rather, it is Invicta, a pinnacle of horology, craftsmanship, value, and history. Despite this, most of you sniveling sub-10000s (someone with an IQ under 10000: for the record, my IQ is several orders of magnitude higher than this; my reason for my usage of this term is simply because I am partial to the number 10000) will dismiss Invicta as another subpar piece of rubbish, but you all fail to realize how much genius goes into producing that watch. I have worn Invicta since I was a juvenile, and already I bear an IQ so toweringly high no known test can measure it (that is to say, no known test for humans can measure it: when using the scale with which computer processing power is evaluated, I clock in at over 8.3 trecentillion yottaflops). I have memorized every facet of human knowledge and only used 32.8% of my potential intelligence (my remaining neurons I allocate towards personal use, research, and wealthy companies for use as server farms and bitcoin mines). Not only that, but I have transformed all of the atoms in my being into a quantum computer to serve as an extension to my enormous encephalon, which handles the menial tasks and other trivialities associated with existence (such as respiration, ingestion, digestion, socializing, et cetera). Capable of perorating proficiently in every method of communication in the world, I have developed my own language that employs a manifold of grammar rules, and I created it all while thrashing a coalition of humanity's smartest supercomputers in a game of Tic-Tac-Toe (for those who say that Tic-Tac-Toe is "easy," think about the all the times you've played Tic-Tac-Toe: a majority were ties, no? Think about that, and also about the fact that a single, solitary supercomputer, much less over a dozen, is smarter than millions of you combined). And no, you cannot see me type this language because it is purely telepathic. At this point, I can imagine several of you already typing frantically in a fervent effort to keep your egos afloat in the face of such psychological grandeur. That's right, the collective intelligence of all of you, if we're using luminosity as an analogy, is akin to a diminutive candle in comparison to the massive quasar that represents my mind. Confronted with this, most of you will attempt to deride me with paltry, nonsensical invective and vitriolic vituperations to protect what minuscule amount of self-esteem you possess. These predictions are not the result of mere intuition, of course. In actuality, I have run several simulations using my brain alone on the possible consequences of my publication of this digital manuscription. My reply to all of you digital detractors is that if you so desire to demonstrate that you are brainier than I, then arrange for an intellectual debate between you and me on a topic of your choosing, any time or place. My schedule is very pliable as I've already won over 4 dozen Nobel prizes, so I'm perfectly willing to put a temporary halt to my research, if you could even call it that (I speculate without demur that none of your debate skills will be enough of a problem for me to the point where I will be forced to snap out out of my subconscious simulations to employ the use of those neurons). Besides, I don't want to be a glory hog and leave none of the secrets of the universe left for unlocking. You know, let the dogs have their day and all of that. I already know that none of you simpletons with your senescent synapses will be able to match up to my vast vernacular and verbiage, my mental dexterity with declension, and my phrenic puissance with my phraseology and pronunciation. In a matter of seconds (or possibly longer, if I've overestimated your already positively benthic IQs when running my simulations), you'll fly into cantankerous conniptions after my consummate trouncing and repudiation of every single one of the "facts" that you hold so dear as proof of your purported intellect. And in response to those who claim, overcome with envy and spite, that as intelligent as I am, I will never sleep with anyone: I don't need to. I am quite capable of simulating, to the meagerest tactile sensation, every position in the Kama Sutra (as well as a few I myself have devised for maximum oxytocin and endorphin release) simultaneously in a few seconds, and the only reason it takes even that long is because I am prolonging the simulation in order to enjoy the experience: I could do it in hundredths of a millisecond if I so wish. However, for someone with such acute acumen as I, life is far too easy. When pure ennui drives you to calculate the movements of the 27 subatomic particles you've discovered and how they interact with one another in the 2,038th dimension using a base 3.2407 quadrillion number system, you realize that the universe and its infinite copies and offshoots offer nothing more to you. Except, that is, for Invicta. Even for an individual with such altitudinous IQ such as myself, it's difficult to understand every single subtle joke and reference. That's not to say I don't understand any of the plenitude of allusions, in fact, I am able to comprehend virtually every single one. For example, one minutia most of you would fail to notice is when Invicta releases 17 new limited edition watches within a year it is in quantities of 5,310. Hardly any of you would conceive of the fact that this is a reference to the exact number, down to 84 significant figures, of the percent change in total nitrogen in the Earth's atmosphere due to the eructation of a small cynodont 257 million years ago. There are more examples I could give, such as the color of the gold plating being a slightly different hue from the norm in their Excursion series(a reference to the presence of approximately 2.9 millimoles of ammonium diuranate in the ink of a Chinese manuscript dated 1256 BCE), but that would detract from the intended purpose of this writing. Invicta is a work of art, a perfect concoction of knowledge from a multitude of academic fields that combine to make a brand that is the only form of horology I have ever encountered that has been even somewhat laborious for me to fathom, and I'm talking about someone who altered the biochemistry and chirality of their body in order to make it more efficient than the prodigality that is the human body. My temples ache with the pain of having to pump copious amounts of Invictium (an element I discovered that takes the role of oxygen in my unique biochemistry, named after my favorite watch brand of course) to my brain in order to comprehend what I have just watched. And to everybody who claims that the reason my temples are sore or why I have "delusions of grandeur" are due to my being "high" or whichever way you aim to construe my exegesis of an episode, you will hear vocalizations of a gelatological nature emanating from my larynx whilst Xyzyzyx the paisley pangolin (a treasured acquaintance of mine) and I reflect on your foolishness later that day. I await the furious fussilade of odious obluquies and belittling bombast in the comments below.
> ...


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

*ConfusedOne:* _"...that would detract from the intended purpose of this writing..."
_
You mean to bore, alienate, and annoy?--not at all, you've mastered the art.


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

timefleas said:


> *fjblair:* _"...that would detract from the intended purpose of this writing..."
> _
> You mean to bore, alienate, and annoy?--not at all, you've mastered the art.


Aww... c'mon... this is the meme thread. Just think of that post as an avant-garde joke. Not that I "get it" of course. :think: :-d And always remember, if something upsets you in this thread :


----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

'Beavis and Butt-Head' edition


----------



## Dan T. (May 24, 2018)

soaking.fused said:


> 'Beavis and Butt-Head' edition


LOL for real

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

2018 Baselworld edition


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Exciting news about the Space Force...









Means watch companies can have a new market...









Meanwhile over at Omega...


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Sifl & Olly - "A word with Chester" edition


----------



## Bill Adler (Oct 4, 2013)




----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

Nautical today


----------



## aurenas (Mar 1, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

View attachment 13415969


View attachment 13415971


View attachment 13415973


View attachment 13415975


View attachment 13415979


View attachment 13415981


View attachment 13415983


----------



## Bill Adler (Oct 4, 2013)




----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

Someone posted this a while ago but it cracks me up every time!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

Original version was:

"Alcohol. Saving more animals than Greenpeace"


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

daschlag said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The truest meme of them all.


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

daschlag said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The truest meme of them all.


----------



## brokensentences (May 21, 2016)

Can't wait till it's winter so I can really start dressin









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)

daschlag said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Brilliant. Well played sir


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

daschlag said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll take your leftovers...


----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

The debate about being "original" rages on...


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)




----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Sorry, friends


----------



## Bill Adler (Oct 4, 2013)




----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## brokensentences (May 21, 2016)

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)




----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

.


----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

We all know WUS can get a little OCD.


----------



## major75 (May 21, 2015)

brokensentences said:


> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk











****** christ, he's done it. He has made a meme about memes from this thread using MEMES.*


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

This is me. Just happened this afternoon


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

From IG









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## Bill Adler (Oct 4, 2013)




----------



## salustiano (May 21, 2018)

fjblair said:


> ConfusedOne said:
> 
> 
> > All over the internet, I notice you churlish cretins lauding the supposedly intellectual watch brand known as Seiko to make yourselves appear more intelligent by extension, as you are ardent wearers of the aforementioned brand. However, you piddling planarians only succeed in illustrating how vapid you really are, as Seiko has the intellectual depth of a petri dish. Truly, the most noetic brand is neither Seiko, Rolex, Omega, nor any other deluge of drivel you deludable dimwits bombard your brains with. Rather, it is Invicta, a pinnacle of horology, craftsmanship, value, and history. Despite this, most of you sniveling sub-10000s (someone with an IQ under 10000: for the record, my IQ is several orders of magnitude higher than this; my reason for my usage of this term is simply because I am partial to the number 10000) will dismiss Invicta as another subpar piece of rubbish, but you all fail to realize how much genius goes into producing that watch. I have worn Invicta since I was a juvenile, and already I bear an IQ so toweringly high no known test can measure it (that is to say, no known test for humans can measure it: when using the scale with which computer processing power is evaluated, I clock in at over 8.3 trecentillion yottaflops). I have memorized every facet of human knowledge and only used 32.8% of my potential intelligence (my remaining neurons I allocate towards personal use, research, and wealthy companies for use as server farms and bitcoin mines). Not only that, but I have transformed all of the atoms in my being into a quantum computer to serve as an extension to my enormous encephalon, which handles the menial tasks and other trivialities associated with existence (such as respiration, ingestion, digestion, socializing, et cetera). Capable of perorating proficiently in every method of communication in the world, I have developed my own language that employs a manifold of grammar rules, and I created it all while thrashing a coalition of humanity's smartest supercomputers in a game of Tic-Tac-Toe (for those who say that Tic-Tac-Toe is "easy," think about the all the times you've played Tic-Tac-Toe: a majority were ties, no? Think about that, and also about the fact that a single, solitary supercomputer, much less over a dozen, is smarter than millions of you combined). And no, you cannot see me type this language because it is purely telepathic. At this point, I can imagine several of you already typing frantically in a fervent effort to keep your egos afloat in the face of such psychological grandeur. That's right, the collective intelligence of all of you, if we're using luminosity as an analogy, is akin to a diminutive candle in comparison to the massive quasar that represents my mind. Confronted with this, most of you will attempt to deride me with paltry, nonsensical invective and vitriolic vituperations to protect what minuscule amount of self-esteem you possess. These predictions are not the result of mere intuition, of course. In actuality, I have run several simulations using my brain alone on the possible consequences of my publication of this digital manuscription. My reply to all of you digital detractors is that if you so desire to demonstrate that you are brainier than I, then arrange for an intellectual debate between you and me on a topic of your choosing, any time or place. My schedule is very pliable as I've already won over 4 dozen Nobel prizes, so I'm perfectly willing to put a temporary halt to my research, if you could even call it that (I speculate without demur that none of your debate skills will be enough of a problem for me to the point where I will be forced to snap out out of my subconscious simulations to employ the use of those neurons). Besides, I don't want to be a glory hog and leave none of the secrets of the universe left for unlocking. You know, let the dogs have their day and all of that. I already know that none of you simpletons with your senescent synapses will be able to match up to my vast vernacular and verbiage, my mental dexterity with declension, and my phrenic puissance with my phraseology and pronunciation. In a matter of seconds (or possibly longer, if I've overestimated your already positively benthic IQs when running my simulations), you'll fly into cantankerous conniptions after my consummate trouncing and repudiation of every single one of the "facts" that you hold so dear as proof of your purported intellect. And in response to those who claim, overcome with envy and spite, that as intelligent as I am, I will never sleep with anyone: I don't need to. I am quite capable of simulating, to the meagerest tactile sensation, every position in the Kama Sutra (as well as a few I myself have devised for maximum oxytocin and endorphin release) simultaneously in a few seconds, and the only reason it takes even that long is because I am prolonging the simulation in order to enjoy the experience: I could do it in hundredths of a millisecond if I so wish. However, for someone with such acute acumen as I, life is far too easy. When pure ennui drives you to calculate the movements of the 27 subatomic particles you've discovered and how they interact with one another in the 2,038th dimension using a base 3.2407 quadrillion number system, you realize that the universe and its infinite copies and offshoots offer nothing more to you. Except, that is, for Invicta. Even for an individual with such altitudinous IQ such as myself, it's difficult to understand every single subtle joke and reference. That's not to say I don't understand any of the plenitude of allusions, in fact, I am able to comprehend virtually every single one. For example, one minutia most of you would fail to notice is when Invicta releases 17 new limited edition watches within a year it is in quantities of 5,310. Hardly any of you would conceive of the fact that this is a reference to the exact number, down to 84 significant figures, of the percent change in total nitrogen in the Earth's atmosphere due to the eructation of a small cynodont 257 million years ago. There are more examples I could give, such as the color of the gold plating being a slightly different hue from the norm in their Excursion series(a reference to the presence of approximately 2.9 millimoles of ammonium diuranate in the ink of a Chinese manuscript dated 1256 BCE), but that would detract from the intended purpose of this writing. Invicta is a work of art, a perfect concoction of knowledge from a multitude of academic fields that combine to make a brand that is the only form of horology I have ever encountered that has been even somewhat laborious for me to fathom, and I'm talking about someone who altered the biochemistry and chirality of their body in order to make it more efficient than the prodigality that is the human body. My temples ache with the pain of having to pump copious amounts of Invictium (an element I discovered that takes the role of oxygen in my unique biochemistry, named after my favorite watch brand of course) to my brain in order to comprehend what I have just watched. And to everybody who claims that the reason my temples are sore or why I have "delusions of grandeur" are due to my being "high" or whichever way you aim to construe my exegesis of an episode, you will hear vocalizations of a gelatological nature emanating from my larynx whilst Xyzyzyx the paisley pangolin (a treasured acquaintance of mine) and I reflect on your foolishness later that day. I await the furious fussilade of odious obluquies and belittling bombast in the comments below.
> ...


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

salustiano said:


> fjblair said:
> 
> 
> > LOL awesome!
> ...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

salustiano said:


> fjblair said:
> 
> 
> > LOL awesome!


----------



## aurenas (Mar 1, 2018)

Mark355 said:


>


Good one 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soxman5 (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## Soxman5 (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## Bill Adler (Oct 4, 2013)




----------



## salustiano (May 21, 2018)




----------



## salustiano (May 21, 2018)




----------



## salustiano (May 21, 2018)




----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## salustiano (May 21, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Every Rolex vs Seiko thread









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)

Inspired by a thread still going in the Public section.


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

Mark355 said:


> Inspired by a thread still going in the Public section.


Outstanding! That is exactly how I imagine that guy also. Well done.


----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

daschlag said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This! A true partner really knows how to wind your mainspring!


----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

Minorcollector said:


> Outstanding! That is exactly how I imagine that guy also. Well done.


Ditto. You hear about these situations sometimes on shows about people with money issues, kudos to the guy for just coming on hear and saying don't be stupid like me but as someone who isn't particularly impulsive and not naturally additive in personality (watches my exception) it still blows my mind how some Minds can just splurge like that. I literally cannot comprehend, not a judgement on the guy, I mean more biomechanically/chemically brain wise.

Aaaaanyway, great spot.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

View attachment 13506897


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Everybody's got choices.


----------



## Robot L337 (Feb 14, 2013)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Everybody's got choices.
> 
> View attachment 13509417


Yeah! Represent The Bay with E40 Fonzarelli.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clearlyconfused (Sep 3, 2018)

If only this wasn't true lol.


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I confess to having a very difficult time choosing which watches to take and which to leave at home for an upcoming 10-day trip to New York City. I can only bring six.


Mr Duffy, this one's for you...


----------



## Robot L337 (Feb 14, 2013)

LOLZ

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)

Shoutout Tim Mosso!


----------



## brabus (Jul 2, 2009)

Is it just me?


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

brabus said:


> Is it just me?


No but only because they regularly demonstrate their lack of expertise.


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

brabus said:


> Is it just me?


Truth...

The thing that hurts is that you know damn well if they're talking about a watch I'm buying, you know I watch every. Single. One. No matter how ridiculous, juvenile, or poorly produced. 16-year-old Little Jimmy wannabe baller from Topeka reviewing the newest micro brand hotness? You bet. Sign me up. Gah.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

heyheyuw said:


> Truth...
> 
> The thing that hurts is that you know damn well if they're talking about a watch I'm buying, you know I watch every. Single. One. No matter how ridiculous, juvenile, or poorly produced. 16-year-old Little Jimmy wannabe baller from Topeka reviewing the newest micro brand hotness? You bet. Sign me up. Gah.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I once watched a timex ironman review that was like 20 minutes long because I had just bought the same watch. I've owned a dozen of these over the years and the features/buttons never change. If you've had one you've had em all, but I just had to watch that damn review. Every. Single. Minute.


----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

Hollywood and glamour of watches go together


----------



## sledgehammertoe (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

I can play this game


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Wait, what?!


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Once I start it's hard to stop...


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

1


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

2


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

3


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

4


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

5


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

6


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

7


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

8


----------



## sledgehammertoe (Sep 29, 2018)

Sorry if this has already been done, it's hard to keep track after 260 pages.


----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)

Davidka said:


> 8


This one killed me lol.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Extra points for Ali G. Represent.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Mark355 said:


> Inspired by a thread still going in the Public section.


Ahhhhh... the good old days when I was spending $400 on watches. That same $15K now gets me about 5 watches!


----------



## Bill Adler (Oct 4, 2013)




----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

Davidka said:


> 8


That made me actually laugh out loud. So good! Bravo, sir.


----------



## MediumRB (May 7, 2015)

via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## MediumRB (May 7, 2015)

via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## tommyxl (Jun 29, 2017)

MediumRB said:


> via Imgflip Meme Generator


We have a winner!


----------



## Pilotguy89 (Aug 16, 2014)

No joke I went to elementary school with this kid. He was a grade below me.


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Pilotguy89 said:


> No joke I went to elementary school with this kid. He was a grade below me.


----------



## Btreichel87 (Jan 20, 2016)

This one got me. Haha. Bravo.


MediumRB said:


> via Imgflip Meme Generator


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan T. (May 24, 2018)

MediumRB said:


> via Imgflip Meme Generator


Oh. My. God. As long as this thread is, THIS is its crown jewel.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

MediumRB said:


> via Imgflip Meme Generator


Seems like the exact kind of individual who would fit right in with this big group of nerds with nice watches, that don't have any women!


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

MediumRB said:


> via Imgflip Meme Generator


I don't get it. 


I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> Seems like the exact kind of individual who would fit right in with this big group of nerds with nice watches, that don't have any women!


Oh now I get it!


----------



## Jamestick001 (Nov 6, 2017)

All good, great post.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Had to remove some inappropriate comments as well as a few posts that were off-topic. 

Please ensure posts within the rules, or warnings/infractions may be handed out.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Below entry is/was inspired by a recent post in the Public forum of a limited edition Aqua Terra with Red dial.










Omega Aqua Terra Edition


----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Another take on the same problem


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

And


----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Mark355 said:


>


Hahaha if ya gotta ask.....


----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

Mark355 said:


>


Forgot taking a different watch shot for each individual thread for different watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Davidka said:


> And


The steinhart one is great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

I've been thinking of a caption for this picture for awhile now. I'm just taking the piss...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

I wish the Mods would tell is which memes get the most likes. Maybe do a new of the year award. That Steinhart is seriously funny to me.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

GreatScott said:


> I wish the Mods would tell is which memes get the most likes. Maybe do a new of the year award. That Steinhart is seriously funny to me.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


If you're not on Tapatalk, you can actually see how many each got, and can do the count yourself.


----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## Robot L337 (Feb 14, 2013)

GreatScott said:


> I wish the Mods would tell is which memes get the most likes. Maybe do a new of the year award. That Steinhart is seriously funny to me.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk












Someone else posted this meme here. I was too lazy to find it and used Google instead.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Speaking of Steinhart... 
(I had posted this in the Tudor poser thread, actually)


----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

dbostedo said:


> If you're not on Tapatalk, you can actually see how many each got, and can do the count yourself.


264 pages of memes, no thanks.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Davidka said:


> I don't get it.
> Oh now I get it!


Sorry, I still don't get it. Is "fully wound" a sexual euphemism of sorts?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## RDK (Mar 11, 2011)

hanshananigan said:


> Sorry, I still don't get it. Is "fully wound" a sexual euphemism of sorts?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Let's just say the Sub got a lot of movement (pun intended) under the shower.


----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

RobMc said:


> The steinhart one is great!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol, i know, i loved that one too


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

dbostedo said:


> If you're not on Tapatalk, you can actually see how many each got, and can do the count yourself.


Tapatalk is soooooo much better than the computer view. Don't think I can ever go back. It is annoying tho that the most likes you can ever see is 3, not sure why it doesn't register them.

Side note: tapatalk is worth it just so you don't have to see everyone's signature of what watches they own or some dumb quote they think is cool, you only see the posts


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

Toothbras said:


> Tapatalk is soooooo much better than the computer view. Don't think I can ever go back. It is annoying tho that the most likes you can ever see is 3, not sure why it doesn't register them.
> 
> Side note: tapatalk is worth it just so you don't have to see everyone's signature of what watches they own or some dumb quote they think is cool, you only see the posts


Only drawback for me is that you can't participate in polls. And sometimes I want the full feature set of the web interface when posting all my dankest watch memes.

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

Toothbras said:


> Tapatalk is soooooo much better than the computer view. Don't think I can ever go back. It is annoying tho that the most likes you can ever see is 3, not sure why it doesn't register them.
> 
> Side note: tapatalk is worth it just so you don't have to see everyone's signature of what watches they own or some dumb quote they think is cool, you only see the posts


Hmm... I used Tapatalk for a couple of weeks. Didn't like it.

I load the full desktop view all the time, even on my phone. I want to see all the features/options/notifications/etc... drives me nuts to not have things available.


----------



## MoreCowdog (Nov 11, 2014)




----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Likes and polls are missed but tapatalk is still the only way to browse forums.


----------



## MichaelB25 (Jun 1, 2013)

Dead.


Davidka said:


> And


----------



## IndependentGeorge (Oct 4, 2018)




----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

hanshananigan said:


> Sorry, I still don't get it. Is "fully wound" a sexual euphemism of sorts?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


OK, I'll try touching that delicate subject:


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

Davidka said:


> OK, I'll try touching that delicate subject:


Slow clap, my friend. Well done, sir.


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

IndependentGeorge said:


> View attachment 13575943


"Honey, did you learn about watches?"

"I did not. However, I've canceled our trip to the Caribbean. We are going to Laco World!!!"


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Davidka said:


> OK, I'll try touching that delicate subject:


----------



## ned-ludd (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## IndependentGeorge (Oct 4, 2018)




----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

^^^^^


----------



## Btreichel87 (Jan 20, 2016)

Mic drop!


ned-ludd said:


> View attachment 13579343


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## IndependentGeorge (Oct 4, 2018)

dbostedo said:


> ^^^^^
> 
> 13581389


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

RobMc said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ooh, that's good.


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit (Aug 3, 2018)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Today was a good day for memes



Also, nobody I know got killed in south central LA


----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

Toothbras said:


> Today was a good day for memes
> 
> Also, nobody I know got killed in south central LA


Yeah, but what everyone is dying to know is.... did you have to use your AK?


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit (Aug 3, 2018)

dbostedo said:


> Yeah, but what everyone is dying to know is.... did you have to use your AK?


or f__ed around and got a triple double


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit (Aug 3, 2018)

oh wait...guess i did:rodekaart


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit (Aug 3, 2018)




----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

TheWhiteRabbit said:


> View attachment 13586107




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radharc (Nov 23, 2010)

Toothbras said:


> Side note: tapatalk is worth it just so you don't have to see everyone's signature of what watches they own or some dumb quote they think is cool, you only see the posts


You can shut off signatures in computer view through My Account | General Settings, for whatever it's worth.


----------



## brokensentences (May 21, 2016)

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## vkalia (Oct 26, 2014)

Toothbras said:


> Today was a good day for memes
> 
> Also, nobody I know got killed in south central LA


What watch should I wear when using my AK?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

dbostedo said:


> Yeah, but what everyone is dying to know is.... did you have to use your AK?


Well, luckily I was able to avoid it since the Lakers were able to overcome the SuperSonics late in the 4th quarter with a 114-112 victory


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

TheWhiteRabbit said:


> or f__ed around and got a triple double


There was no time. After I left my buddies house well paid, it took me awhile to figure out the park where my homies were all playing basketball. I had 11 rebounds, 22 points (24 if you count that BS foul the ref called when I was driving the lane) but only had 8 assists when Kim paged me out of the blue. I was out there freaking brothers like MJ, but Kim comes first (pun intended) and when a chick beeps toothbras he answers. Left the game immediately and headed over there. Another fortunate event was hitting an untimely red light on my way to her apartment, though being the good driver I am I checked all my mirrors and saw no jackers.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

vkalia said:


> What watch should I wear when using my AK?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Genius idea for a new thread! It would have to be a tough watch in order to withstand the repetitive impact from firing a high-powered weapon. Though if the day was good, you wouldn't actually have to fire it, in which case a delicate Patek minute repeater would suffice


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit (Aug 3, 2018)

vkalia said:


> What watch should I wear when using my AK?



View attachment 13586405


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit (Aug 3, 2018)

Toothbras said:


> There was no time. After I left my buddies house well paid, it took me awhile to figure out the park where my homies were all playing basketball. I had 11 rebounds, 22 points (24 if you count that BS foul the ref called when I was driving the lane) but only had 8 assists when Kim paged me out of the blue. I was out there freaking brothers like MJ, but Kim comes first (pun intended) and when a chick beeps toothbras he answers. Left the game immediately and immediately headed over there. Another fortunate event was hitting an untimely red light on my way to her apartment, thought being the good driver I am I checked all my mirrors and saw no jackers.


baaaaahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

TheWhiteRabbit said:


> baaaaahahahahahahahahahah


I could tell when writing that it was prose worthy of at least a "haha" but this 19 syllable word, along with the additional baaa in addition to the ha solidifies that today was indeed a good (dare I say great?) day!


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit (Aug 3, 2018)

TheWhiteRabbit said:


> baaaaahahahahahahahahahah


^^^

the actual noise i was making while reading the part " though being the good driver i am i checked all my mirrors and saw no jackers". awesome.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Deep thoughts for a Wednesday night


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit (Aug 3, 2018)




----------



## vkalia (Oct 26, 2014)

TheWhiteRabbit said:


> ^^^
> 
> the actual noise i was making while reading the part " though being the good driver i am i checked all my mirrors and saw no jackers". awesome.


That's a quote worthy of bring displayed on... oh, I dunno, something like a Pirelli Zeppeliin.

Sent from my BBF100-6 using Tapatalk


----------



## tmnc (Jan 3, 2018)

ned-ludd said:


> View attachment 13579343


As a guy I am embarrassed to say that it took me to THIS MEME to get the joke. My wife told me, "its a good thing you're cute." *sigh*


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

vkalia said:


> What watch should I wear when using my AK?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

All in good fun. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redleg25 (Jul 12, 2015)

RobMc said:


> All in good fun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, that is really funny. Well played, sir. Well played.


----------



## tmnc (Jan 3, 2018)

"What's a good tool watch?" "First automatic watch recommendation?" "Want to get into watches, but which one?"


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

vkalia said:


> That's a quote worthy of bring displayed on... oh, I dunno, something like a Pirelli Zeppeliin.
> 
> Sent from my BBF100-6 using Tapatalk


I think I saw the lights of this zeppelin... i believe it said "vkalia's a pimp"


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

StephenRG said:


>


Bazinga!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmnc (Jan 3, 2018)

StephenRG said:


> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

Only Walking Dead fans will get this one, but what the heck.


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit (Aug 3, 2018)

> Only Walking Dead fans will get this one, but what the heck.


nice


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

With apologies to my mates in the Affordables sub-forum . . . :-d


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

tmnc said:


> Fixed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anyone who has owned an analog timex can appreciate this! Nice


----------



## Bill Adler (Oct 4, 2013)

LCandela said:


> Only Walking Dead fans will get this one, but what the heck.


It took me a minute, but great one!


----------



## tmnc (Jan 3, 2018)

Toothbras said:


> Anyone who has owned an analog timex can appreciate this! Nice


Thanks, when I've worn my Timex I like it but these days its too much of a hassle to go to the backyard, dig out the lock box, and remove the bubble wrap to wear it for the day only to then do it all over again before bed.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

tmnc said:


> Thanks, when I've worn my Timex I like it but these days its too much of a hassle to go to the backyard, dig out the lock box, and remove the bubble wrap to wear it for the day only to then do it all over again before bed.


----------



## tmnc (Jan 3, 2018)

I use to have it under a hidden floor board but then it was like living a Tell Tale Heart nightmare


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## vkalia (Oct 26, 2014)

omeglycine said:


>


Ooooooh!! *standing applause*


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Friday:-!


----------



## Bleedingblue (Jun 24, 2015)

Relo60 said:


> Friday:-!
> 
> View attachment 13590307











Or when you forget to put "A" in the meme and make it read like a caveman wrote it. LOL


----------



## tmnc (Jan 3, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

omeglycine said:


>


On Halloween only, all other days are clearly not ok.


----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

omeglycine said:


>


On Halloween only, all other days are clearly not ok.


----------



## Tommywine0 (Nov 11, 2015)

Toothbras said:


> Today was a good day for memes
> 
> Also, nobody I know got killed in south central LA


Yes, a pretty good day for memes!

I was worried about today, but 
My wife walked up, smiled and kissed me
And said my coffee's done
Yeah, I'll have a good day.


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

omeglycine said:


>


Bravo, my friend! So good on many different levels.


----------



## Bill Adler (Oct 4, 2013)




----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)




----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)




----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)

pantagruel said:


>


LOL


----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## MediumRB (May 7, 2015)

For Clevelanders, past and present:
via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## IndependentGeorge (Oct 4, 2018)

maylebox said:


> View attachment 13600031


That becomes even funnier if you think of Rolex and Tudor as siblings...


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

omeglycine said:


>


Broooo


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

123


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Dan T. (May 24, 2018)

ned-ludd said:


> View attachment 13579343


LOLOLOLOL!!!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

omeglycine said:


>


Legendary burn

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

ebtromba said:


> Legendary burn
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Thank you.

For some reason your comment made me think of Trogdor, which then forced me into a quick meme that will probably be appreciated by about 3 people at most!


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

omeglycine said:


> For some reason your comment made me think of Trogdor, which then forced me into a quick meme that will probably be appreciated by about 3 people at most!


Trogdor is well enough known that one of the ships shown in the Eros docking manifest in The Expanse was the Burninator (one of many Easter eggs on that manifest).


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

Well, I guess I'm one of those three. 



omeglycine said:


>


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Sorry, I'm bored. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

I'm sorry. I have too much time on my hands. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit (Aug 3, 2018)




----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## Bill Adler (Oct 4, 2013)




----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)




----------



## vkalia (Oct 26, 2014)

For my WIS friends who are on the wrong end of the time zones.


----------



## Dorian Galt (Oct 23, 2016)

omeglycine said:


> Thank you.
> 
> For some reason your comment made me think of Trogdor, which then forced me into a quick meme that will probably be appreciated by about 3 people at most!


 BURNINATING THE CASH LIKE MAD

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

The true story behind Alec Baldwin's anger issues....


----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

The true story behind Alec Baldwin's anger issues....

View attachment 13614267


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

My favorite commentary on DST is not quite a meme, but I hope no one will object to a cartoon instead, Wondermark's "In which the Time changes":


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

RobMc said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hahahaha awesome


----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)




----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)




----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

The contentious battle just around the corner for many of us:


----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

Just found their IG and I borrowed few


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Post the 36 other photos of her...


----------



## Robot L337 (Feb 14, 2013)

“I have a big clock” LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

Not good....bad WIS!!!!!


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

One of my favorite hobbies


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

LCandela said:


> One of my favorite hobbies


Literally just laughed out loud. Sad I have to type this because I felt writing "lol" is so common you don't actually think the person audibly laughed


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eleven pass (Oct 6, 2018)

6R15 said:


> Did someone say *memes*?


lol


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

Toothbras said:


> Literally just laughed out loud. Sad I have to type this because I felt writing "lol" is so common you don't actually think the person audibly laughed


You could have typed "Literally lol'ed".


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

dbostedo said:


> You could have typed "Literally lol'ed".


True, but it sounds too close to "literally lulled" which conveys I was tired and almost falling asleep when in fact I was peeing (just a little bit, no big deal) in my boxers


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

Toothbras said:


> True, but it sounds too close to "literally lulled" which conveys I was tired and almost falling asleep when in fact I was peeing (just a little bit, no big deal) in my boxers


I appreciate you going the extra mile!


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Toothbras said:


> True, but it sounds too close to "literally lulled" which conveys I was tired and almost falling asleep when in fact I was peeing (just a little bit, no big deal) in my boxers


I think you're overthinking this man


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

Grandma will never learn.


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit (Aug 3, 2018)

LCandela said:


> Grandma will never learn.


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

TheWhiteRabbit said:


> View attachment 13638859


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit (Aug 3, 2018)

LCandela said:


>


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

TheWhiteRabbit said:


> View attachment 13639167


----------



## major75 (May 21, 2015)

Man I haven't made a meme in ages...

BRB


----------



## major75 (May 21, 2015)




----------



## TheWhiteRabbit (Aug 3, 2018)

major75 said:


> View attachment 13639353
> 
> View attachment 13639357


----------



## major75 (May 21, 2015)

TheWhiteRabbit said:


> View attachment 13639465


----------



## major75 (May 21, 2015)




----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

major75 said:


> View attachment 13639699


Does anyone ever compliment a Hublot??


----------



## major75 (May 21, 2015)

GreatScott said:


> Does anyone ever compliment a Hublot??


Well speculated. Touche.


----------



## major75 (May 21, 2015)




----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

When my new watch arrives, and it's already sized for my wrist. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

Right back at ya, buddy.


----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

The waiting game









Sent from my VKY-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

Temporary reprieves









Sent from my VKY-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## major75 (May 21, 2015)

*Caution - Might hurt GOT fans in the feels...*


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit (Aug 3, 2018)

major75 said:


>


----------



## major75 (May 21, 2015)




----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)




----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## major75 (May 21, 2015)




----------



## major75 (May 21, 2015)

*Apologies for triggering any Alpha M fans out there...
*


----------



## tmnc (Jan 3, 2018)

My pet peeves









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tmnc (Jan 3, 2018)

Guilty on multiple accounts









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit (Aug 3, 2018)




----------



## TheWhiteRabbit (Aug 3, 2018)




----------



## TheWhiteRabbit (Aug 3, 2018)




----------



## tmnc (Jan 3, 2018)

^ or Rolex...or Omega


----------



## major75 (May 21, 2015)




----------



## TheWhiteRabbit (Aug 3, 2018)




----------



## major75 (May 21, 2015)




----------



## TheWhiteRabbit (Aug 3, 2018)




----------



## TheWhiteRabbit (Aug 3, 2018)




----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Just grabbed one of a million at random from the internet, apologies if it is yours. But it is a bit silly, innit?


----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)




----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

Fake news hurts real people, people !!!!


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)




----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

I regret nothing!


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

The meme thread will never die. It deserves it own forum!

When the AP owners at the g2g see my Breitling...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## major75 (May 21, 2015)




----------



## TheWhiteRabbit (Aug 3, 2018)

wwarren said:


> View attachment 13674697


genius.


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit (Aug 3, 2018)

LCandela said:


>


----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)




----------



## TheWhiteRabbit (Aug 3, 2018)




----------



## Courtney Pike (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## aurenas (Mar 1, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

$2,950, for all you LacoWorld fanatics.


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit (Aug 3, 2018)

This is me like 3 times this week on WUS hahaha


----------



## Courtney Pike (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## TheWhiteRabbit (Aug 3, 2018)

Ha! Nice

Hublotland hahaha


----------



## Courtney Pike (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

RobMc said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This actually happens to me !


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Courtney Pike (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)




----------



## Courtney Pike (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## Patent Guy (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Wife: Why is there 1,500.00 missing from the bank account?
Me: I don't know? I bought a few things. 
Wife: What did you buy for 1,500.00? Please don't say more watches. So, what did you buy?
Me: ......









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

(Hat tip to Rocat for nudging me into creating this.)


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit (Aug 3, 2018)

i mean come'on ya'll


----------



## Courtney Pike (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)




----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

I like to look at it on my wrist and say things like; "hmm, maybe," and act like I might actually buy it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drunken_Munki (Nov 11, 2017)

Funny









just me


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Some contemporary memes in memory of the "Heads Up! I saw a bargain here!" Thread.


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

And a couple of others that came on the way


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Wait - this can work both ways!


----------



## Courtney Pike (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## Bill Adler (Oct 4, 2013)




----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

My brain: Buy the Rolex, you've earned it. Treat yourself!
My bank account:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit (Aug 3, 2018)

RobMc said:


> My brain: Buy the Rolex, you've earned it. Treat yourself!
> My bank account:


----------



## bocbass (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## mit.uhr (Oct 16, 2018)




----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

I think I feel worse for the Tag


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

RobMc said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The 'ol WUS standby... 10 after 10 ain't bad either!



TheWhiteRabbit said:


> View attachment 13697003
> 
> 
> This is me like 3 times this week on WUS hahaha


I can't tell you how many threads I've killed (here's probably another!).


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit (Aug 3, 2018)

Cybotron said:


> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Is that what Santa Claus told you for Christmas?


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

For everyone waiting for the new season to start this year
Not my meme btw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Me, checking WUS every 3 seconds. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit (Aug 3, 2018)




----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

TheWhiteRabbit said:


> View attachment 13752549


(The Jomashop meme) I thought I was special...!


----------



## Courtney Pike (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

RobMc said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Looks like a fun thread. Here are my additions.


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## Robot L337 (Feb 14, 2013)

Michael Foxtrot Jr. said:


> View attachment 13760429


This meme turns my automatic into a hand wound.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Courtney Pike (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

A few more. Note all these are for fun, please don't take it too seriously.

View attachment 13762423


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Gung-Shocko mentality.


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Here are a few from our friendly meme, Rick.


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## MarkieB (Feb 25, 2017)

Michael Foxtrot Jr. said:


> View attachment 13760429


And you noticed the watch!


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

I guess nobody likes Rick, even when I practically redefined the definition of Rick Roll. Poor guy! Ha ha ;-)

He's actually a pretty good singer, and has more than 1 song.


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit (Aug 3, 2018)




----------



## scheissestadt (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Punkling said:


>


Well you can collect this type of watches instead (see below). Kills two birds with one stone. ;-)


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

Michael Foxtrot Jr. said:


> View attachment 13762455


----------



## Courtney Pike (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)




----------



## WatchBandit.com (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Tapastalker.


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## WatchBandit.com (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## MediumRB (May 7, 2015)

Michael Foxtrot Jr. said:


> View attachment 13760429


All I can see is her black purse with a brown belt in the bottom right picture. Horrible. Especially as she has the same purse in brown. And probably has the same belt in black.


----------



## Courtney Pike (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## Courtney Pike (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## Metallman (May 8, 2014)

MediumRB said:


> All I can see is her black purse with a brown belt in the bottom right picture. Horrible. Especially as she has the same purse in brown. And probably has the same belt in black.


There's a purse in that picture? Well I'll be darned there is....


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Courtney Pike (Dec 1, 2018)

I suppose if you are not a Top Gear fan then this might not mean much.


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

Courtney Pike said:


> I suppose if you are not a Top Gear fan then this might not mean much.
> 
> View attachment 13837217


I think I've seen almost all the episodes, and I still don't get that. :think:

EDIT: I mean, I get the joke... I just don't ever remember hearing Jeremy mention "Johnny Foreigner" so I don't get the reference.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

wtma said:


>


If it looks big on his wrists, that must be a monster!


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

SIHH 2019

via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

James A said:


> SIHH 2019
> 
> via Imgflip Meme Generator


I'm imagining Viggo's face when Aurelio tells him that his son stole John Wick's car. So f*ed up


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

It's not a meme but ...


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

This is a real ad, I just added the text.


----------



## Courtney Pike (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

Courtney Pike said:


> View attachment 13854451


Your mock-up? or this AD has the guts?


----------



## gamechannel (Aug 23, 2012)

redhed18 said:


> It's not a meme but ...


Haha


----------



## gamechannel (Aug 23, 2012)

TheWhiteRabbit said:


> View attachment 13774311


Amen, Brotha!


----------



## gamechannel (Aug 23, 2012)

v1triol said:


> View attachment 13777819


LMAO! So True!!


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

When "Wrist Photography" gets way too serious.


----------



## Courtney Pike (Dec 1, 2018)

v1triol said:


> Your mock-up? or this AD has the guts?


No, I just added a weak joke to the advert.


----------



## Neuromancer (Jun 17, 2015)

:-D


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmnc (Jan 3, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Been a long time...


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Got some more...


----------



## tmnc (Jan 3, 2018)

Davidka said:


>












Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## vkalia (Oct 26, 2014)

Neuromancer said:


> :-D


Haha, this is awesome!


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

Unfortunately someone already used the "soap" graphic...


----------



## Pilotguy89 (Aug 16, 2014)

What’s all the “Laco World” references? I totally don’t get it but feel like once someone explains to me what Laco World is, 25% of the memes on here will become hilarious.


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Davidka said:


>


I like this one. So true!


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Pilotguy89 said:


> What's all the "Laco World" references? I totally don't get it but feel like once someone explains to me what Laco World is, 25% of the memes on here will become hilarious.


It's an internal reference joke. It all started from one meme no one seemed to understand...



Collectionist said:


>


Hope you're not disappointed...


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Pilotguy89 said:


> What's all the "Laco World" references? I totally don't get it but feel like once someone explains to me what Laco World is, 25% of the memes on here will become hilarious.


0.0001%


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

This fits so many templates...


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit (Aug 3, 2018)




----------



## Miller Time II (Jan 5, 2018)

Pilotguy89 said:


> What's all the "Laco World" references? I totally don't get it but feel like once someone explains to me what Laco World is, 25% of the memes on here will become hilarious.


I've been wondering his for a long time. And I still don't understand.

You ever been to r/WatchesCirclejerk? It's all Laco World jokes


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

.


----------



## Tommywine0 (Nov 11, 2015)

Pilotguy89 said:


> What's all the "Laco World" references? I totally don't get it but feel like once someone explains to me what Laco World is, 25% of the memes on here will become hilarious.


Laco World is referencing itself. There's nothing to "get."
It's that rare internet thing that's original. No one outside of the WUS meme thread will have a clue about it.

It was pretty funny watching it evolve in real time over months, unless you thought it was stupid. At first I thought WTF?! Then I found myself involuntarily smiling, and eventually gut-buster laughing at the repeated references. Peeps looking for deeper meaning only added to the legend and the hilarity.


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Tommywine0 said:


> Laco World is referencing itself. There's nothing to "get."
> It's that rare internet thing that's original. No one outside of the WUS meme thread will have a clue about it.
> 
> It was pretty funny watching it evolve in real time over months, unless you thought it was stupid. At first I thought WTF?! Then I found myself involuntarily smiling, and eventually gut-buster laughing at the repeated references. Peeps looking for deeper meaning only added to the legend and the hilarity.


So it has nothing to do with Laco the watch company?


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

Michael Foxtrot Jr. said:


> So it has nothing to do with Laco the watch company?


It has everything to do with the Laco watch company.


----------



## Tommywine0 (Nov 11, 2015)

Michael Foxtrot Jr. said:


> So it has nothing to do with Laco the watch company?


Laco is to Laco World as Baron is to Baron Von Xander. The later means much more than the former.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Michael Foxtrot Jr. said:


> So it has nothing to do with Laco the watch company?


If you have to ask you'll never know.


----------



## ChrisGMT (Dec 18, 2018)

Even if I think that the _Ocean Titanium 500 Premium_ is quite a cool watch for the bucks with an independent design and well built quality, this is just accurate to all the other Rolex knock-offs :-d (From the design, look & feel point of view)


----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

Proceed at your own peril


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

^ "Who says a date cannot be adjusted between 10 and 2?"

Yes, you can do so safely by the following procedures.
1) Pull crown out to the second position, to rotate the hands out of the "danger zone" (for example, to 6 am).
2) Push crown in to the first position, to adjust the date. Adjust date to current date, if current time hasn't passed midnight. Adjust date to 1 day prior to current date, if current time has already passed midnight (for example, to 6th for a current date of 7th).
3) Pull crown out to the second position again, to rotate the hands pass 12 pm and continue to the current time within the "danger zone".

Done.


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Courtney Pike said:


> View attachment 13854451


Needs to at least be a as sport model!


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## Lornegifford (Oct 31, 2011)

SaoDavi said:


> .


I've been wondering what the whole Laco thing was as well, but I didn't mention it because I'd already fallen over at step 1 of keeping up with stuff:


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

First Orange Monster I saw outside a watch shop was on the wrist of a used car sales man. And that's a fact. :-d



Davidka said:


>


----------



## Bill Adler (Oct 4, 2013)




----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

Not a fan of the show, but this would be the WIS episode

#worstfear


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

:-d


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Came across this on Facebook









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

This is what Bernie meant to say originally in 2010, but it was rejected by their marketing department. ;-)


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

I can’t even describe laco world jokes, they had a mind of their own. At first it seemed over my head and then I was dying at them and going back and forth with other meme thread members. Sometimes we’d just edit each other’s memes. It’s still funny, but we’d have to get the train rolling again to make it work well.


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit (Aug 3, 2018)

LCandela said:


> I can't even describe laco world jokes, they had a mind of their own. At first it seemed over my head and then I was dying at them and going back and forth with other meme thread members. Sometimes we'd just edit each other's memes. It's still funny, but we'd have to get the train rolling again to make it work well.


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit (Aug 3, 2018)




----------



## TheWhiteRabbit (Aug 3, 2018)




----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

LCandela said:


> I can't even describe laco world jokes, they had a mind of their own. At first it seemed over my head and then I was dying at them and going back and forth with other meme thread members. Sometimes we'd just edit each other's memes. It's still funny, but we'd have to get the train rolling again to make it work well.


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Now I am scared... I do have a Laco, does it make me a bad person?


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit (Aug 3, 2018)

Michael Fox Jr. said:


> Now I am scared... I do have a Laco, does it make me a bad person?


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit (Aug 3, 2018)




----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Fantasio said:


> First Orange Monster I saw outside a watch shop was on the wrist of a used car sales man. And that's a fact. :-d


I thought that's what he basically was... when he was alive (was he ever really alive?).


----------



## Courtney Pike (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

Can we put the LW memes in a separate thread please?

Thanks


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

redhed18 said:


> Can we put the LW memes in a separate thread please?
> 
> Thanks


That is actually a really good idea.


----------



## Tommywine0 (Nov 11, 2015)

41Mets said:


> Came across this on Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brilliant!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tommywine0 (Nov 11, 2015)

redhed18 said:


> Can we put the LW memes in a separate thread please?
> 
> Thanks


This is the meme thread not the complaint thread.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmnc (Jan 3, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## TheWhiteRabbit (Aug 3, 2018)

LCandela said:


>


Baahaha! Nice!!!


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit (Aug 3, 2018)




----------



## Tommywine0 (Nov 11, 2015)

via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Just close this thread.


----------



## Robot L337 (Feb 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Just close this thread.


----------



## Pilotguy89 (Aug 16, 2014)

Tommywine0 said:


> redhed18 said:
> 
> 
> > Can we put the LW memes in a separate thread please?
> ...





LCandela said:


>


Literally laughed out loud and almost spit out a cough drop


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

Pilotguy89 said:


> Literally laughed out loud and almost spit out a cough drop


LACOWORLD IS BACK, BABY!


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

Come get some!


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Time to stop watching the thread for a few weeks...


----------



## amg786 (Jul 24, 2016)

No meme caption required!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robot L337 (Feb 14, 2013)

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> Time to stop watching the thread for a few weeks...












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Courtney Pike (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## amg786 (Jul 24, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Luisli (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## Bubaleh (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

amg786 said:


> View attachment 13916079


I don't get it.


----------



## Luisli (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

LCandela said:


>


The best!


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

Luisli said:


> View attachment 13916239












When my wife notices my new purchase


----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)

Enjoy!


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Laco started as Lacher & Co. Named after one of the original owners, lady Frieda Lacher. In German, lacher means laughter.

It's a world of laughter, a world of tears
It's a world of hopes and a world of fears
There's so much that we share that it's time we're aware
It's a small world after all...






There you go, here's the "mystery" behind Laco World. Peace!


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

pantagruel said:


>


Ha, ha, ha, you're not alone to feel like that. :-!


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

Michael Fox Jr. said:


> Laco started as Lacher & Co . . . There you go, here's the "mystery" behind Laco World. Peace!


That's a nice story.

LacoWorld has nothing to do with Laco the watch company. Furthermore, somewhere in this thread there is mentioned of this and provides an explanation to the meaning behind the phrase "LacoWorld" - it may be advantageous to search for that posting.


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

NC_Hager626 said:


> LacoWorld has nothing to do with Laco the watch company.


I don't know that I'd say it has _ nothing_ to do with the company. The original post wouldn't have existed without the company existing.


----------



## major75 (May 21, 2015)

pantagruel said:


> Enjoy!


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA !

Absolutely brilliant. Best meme award goes to you. It also makes it 1000x funnier when you are aware of the term furries....


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## amg786 (Jul 24, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

amg786 said:


> View attachment 13925715
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


HAAAAAAH


----------



## major75 (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Hey, I enjoy a good circle jerk as much as the next guy but now I’m tired, I am afraid to look at what’s coming, and just wishes everyone would back away without saying another word.


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit (Aug 3, 2018)




----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

v1triol said:


> View attachment 13927575


Very nice. I'm on Phase 3 right now.


----------



## vwtech (Oct 27, 2017)

What a relief it looks like I have a lot of phases to go before death.


----------



## squincher (Jan 31, 2015)

vwtech said:


> What a relief it looks like I have a lot of phases to go before death.


Not so fast, Skippy. Those phases going up the hill only last a few minutes each. See how close together they are?


----------



## tmnc (Jan 3, 2018)

I skipped over step 1. Am I even a real WIS?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## vwtech (Oct 27, 2017)

squincher said:


> Not so fast, Skippy. Those phases going up the hill only last a few minutes each. See how close together they are?


Crap. Going to prepare my last will and testament now


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

SHUT UP AND TAKE MY MONEY!


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

v1triol said:


> View attachment 13927575


 I feel at 7 for the few vintage models that I like. Bummer it is downhill from here 

Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

LCandela said:


> SHUT UP AND TAKE MY MONEY!


Yeah, it is beyond me - the fuss and the prices on ebay.


----------



## tmnc (Jan 3, 2018)

The green dial looks better IMO

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Helo (Jan 21, 2017)

To funny, thanks for posting all these


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

You can think it, just don't tell anyone.


----------



## Luisli (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## WatchBandit.com (Mar 26, 2014)

;P


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Corrected by another member, this is actually Olivia Munn, not Aubrey Plaza. I think this is her personal watch, not a commercial shot.


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Gotta find the right strap! Especially for vigorous activities. Hopefully, it will deliver the next day. :-d



WatchBandit.com said:


> ;P


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Robot L337 (Feb 14, 2013)

Michael Fox Jr. said:


> View attachment 13937195
> 
> 
> I like this lady. A little weird, but very likable. ;-)
> ...


The top picture looks like Olivia Munn. The bottom is Aubrey Plaza.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Robot L337 said:


> The top picture looks like Olivia Munn. The bottom is Aubrey Plaza.


You're correct. Honestly, I didn't even know there's an actress called Olivia Munn, until now. She shares many similarity in facial and body features as Aubrey Plaza. I thought it was just Aubrey with a different eye makeup. Now my post's corrected.

Though I still like this lady better. A little weird, but likable. ;-)


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Here are the two together.


----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

is that legal to post? They might be making contact, but is it between 10am and 2pm?


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit (Aug 3, 2018)




----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

Michael Fox Jr. said:


> Here are the two together.
> 
> View attachment 13938037


I didn't even know the girl on the left's name, Olivia Munn is stunning though. The other one is just that annoying side actress from a few things. Inspires me for a Meme!


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

Omega.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Btreichel87 (Jan 20, 2016)

dt75 said:


> Omega.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you mean washed up?

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

Btreichel87 said:


> Do you mean washed up?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


How? She's 53 and smoking hot. You can't legit say she's unattractive in any pics... Past or present.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit (Aug 3, 2018)

Btreichel87 said:


> Do you mean washed up?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


HAHAAAA! nice


----------



## Btreichel87 (Jan 20, 2016)

dt75 said:


> How? She's 53 and smoking hot. You can't legit say she's unattractive in any pics... Past or present.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


You know how leather looks after years and years of use? It's not ugly, it's just old? Maybe time for something new and fresh? This is how I feel about Cindy Crawford.

She's the perfect ambassador for Omega honestly. Talk about beating a dead horse. (I'm looking at you LE Speedmasters).

Someone make a meme about that.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

Btreichel87 said:


> You know how leather looks after years and years of use? It's not ugly, it's just old? Maybe time for something new and fresh? This is how I feel about Cindy Crawford.
> 
> She's the perfect ambassador for Omega honestly. Talk about beating a dead horse. (I'm looking at you LE Speedmasters).
> 
> ...


Eh, to each his own i guess. We all have different tastes.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Courtney Pike (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

LCandela said:


>


I usually think of Steinhart as ripoffs, but looking at the price tag you see Rolex is the real ripoff.. so:


----------



## major75 (May 21, 2015)

Btreichel87 said:


> Talk about beating a dead horse. (I'm looking at you LE Speedmasters).
> 
> Someone make a meme about that.


----------



## Mike Kilo Niner (Jan 7, 2018)

major75 said:


> View attachment 13939453


Except people keep buying 'em... so maybe less a dead horse and more a piñata stuffed with thousand dollar bills?


----------



## major75 (May 21, 2015)

Mike Kilo Niner said:


> Except people keep buying 'em... so maybe less a dead horse and more a piñata stuffed with thousand dollar bills?


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Neuromancer (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## Btreichel87 (Jan 20, 2016)

Davidka said:


> View attachment 13940581




Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

Davidka said:


> I usually think of Steinhart as ripoffs, but looking at the price tag you see Rolex is the real ripoff.. so:


Outstanding!


----------



## Bill Adler (Oct 4, 2013)




----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

LCandela said:


> I didn't even know the girl on the left's name, Olivia Munn is stunning though. The other one is just that annoying side actress from a few things. Inspires me for a Meme!


She IS a meme! You don't know? ;-)


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Love in first sight! :-d


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Prescribe Today!


----------



## 1afc (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

So I traced down the origin of the Olivia Munn Invicta photo. It was indeed her in the photo. It was during the HBO Luxury Lounge event in 2010 prior to the Golden Globe Award show. The event showcased luxury items for the stars to sample. The Invicta Bolt watch was likely one of the displayed items, where the stars were trying them on.









So it was 9 years ago, she was a natural beauty back then. Unfortunately, just like any Hollywood stars, eventually they turned all plasticky... Olivia was no exception.


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

Just saw one list on here for 1300


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

I just wanted post a comment of non-protest to Olivia Munn hijacking this thread.


Follow me on Instagram @ciccio_vintage


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

ciccio_started_it said:


> I just wanted post a comment of non-protest to Olivia Munn hijacking this thread.
> 
> Follow me on Instagram @ciccio_vintage


I still don't know who she is or what she does.


----------



## Robot L337 (Feb 14, 2013)

When Olivia Munn hijacks your watch meme thread and everything else you love:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robot L337 (Feb 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Croatan128 (Mar 6, 2016)

LCandela said:


>


so true.


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

Robot L337 said:


> When Olivia Munn hijacks your watch meme thread and everything else you love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...












The pre-teen boy in me is just dying for one more round with Chun-Li


----------



## Robot L337 (Feb 14, 2013)

Minorcollector said:


> I still don't know who she is or what she does.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)




----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

Minorcollector said:


> View attachment 13943109


My favorite. That or "looking for suggestion..." followed by "Not what I'm looking for" after giving a response that's beautifully tailored to the description.


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## tmnc (Jan 3, 2018)

LCandela said:


> Just saw one list on here for 1300


Who is going to pay over $1k for an Alpinist?!?!

A Subaru forum, NASIOC, has a page dedicated to making fun of asking prices of Subarus posted on the forum and other places. I've seen a 04 STi, 78K miles, some mods, $23K. Dude got flamed and ripped apart(all in good fun of course) because that's an absurd asking price. Maybe WUS needs a page like that...

Link for funsies, https://forums.nasioc.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2771634&page=126


----------



## tmnc (Jan 3, 2018)

double post


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

tmnc said:


> Who is going to pay over $1k for an Alpinist?!?!
> 
> A Subaru forum, NASIOC, has a page dedicated to making fun of asking prices of Subarus posted on the forum and other places. I've seen a 04 STi, 78K miles, some mods, $23K. Dude got flamed and ripped apart(all in good fun of course) because that's an absurd asking price. Maybe WUS needs a page like that...
> 
> Link for funsies, https://forums.nasioc.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2771634&page=126


 Check eBay, bids are over 1k!


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

Robot L337 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


She ain't all that...


----------



## Robot L337 (Feb 14, 2013)

Minorcollector said:


> She ain't all that...


Well, she's not a watch wearer. So, maybe you have a point.

Evidence:
https://www.muscleandfitness.com/life/entertainment/25-hottest-photos-olivia-munn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

Didn't even buy me dinner first.


----------



## WatchBandit.com (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)

LCandela said:


> Didn't even buy me dinner first.


Hahahah! Took me a second to figure it out. But when I got it I laughed out loud.


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

ciccio_started_it said:


> I just wanted post a comment of non-protest to Olivia Munn hijacking this thread.





Minorcollector said:


> I still don't know who she is or what she does.


It's 1000% better than the Lacoworld posts.

Now I'm just scrolling past pictures of beautiful women. I still don't understand it, but at least I'm not upset about it.


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

SaoDavi said:


> It's 1000% better than the Lacoworld posts.
> 
> Now I'm just scrolling past pictures of beautiful women. I still don't understand it, but at least I'm not upset about it.


Shhh about the Lacoworld, you'll just start those posts back up again lol

Follow me on Instagram @ciccio_vintage


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## TheWhiteRabbit (Aug 3, 2018)

SaoDavi said:


> It's 1000% better than the Lacoworld posts.
> 
> Now I'm just scrolling past pictures of beautiful women. I still don't understand it, but at least I'm not upset about it.


----------



## Robot L337 (Feb 14, 2013)

SaoDavi said:


> It's 1000% better than the Lacoworld posts.
> 
> Now I'm just scrolling past pictures of beautiful women. I still don't understand it, but at least I'm not upset about it.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robot L337 (Feb 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brokensentences (May 21, 2016)

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Looks like the thread is turning into "Munn World", or should I say *El Munndo*! :-d


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Alright, I've got some more memes, no Munn though. ;-)


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Oops, double.


----------



## major75 (May 21, 2015)

Munn franken








Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

LCandela said:


> Just saw one list on here for 1300


There is a big butthurt thread on F21...

Just saying if someone wants to post it over there..

just saying..


----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

Michael Fox Jr. said:


> Looks like the thread is turning into "Munn World", or should I say *El Munndo*! :-d


Damn, girl has skills!

Harvey Weinstein approved!

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## amg786 (Jul 24, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)




----------



## Flicker (Jul 5, 2017)

Wow - this is a great thread. 

Read the whole thread over a few weeks ... with it disrupting sleep ... and work ... Glad I'm up to date and can read them as they are posted now! 

Thanks for all the memes guys, and the laughs. I also love the Lacoworld ones. I don't get what people object to about these. They are brilliant. Surely they are the perfect definition of a meme too. Long live Lacoworld! The others are great too. Keep going ...


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit (Aug 3, 2018)

wwarren said:


> View attachment 13949099


HA!

Munn-day, surely this needs to become a thing! HaHA!!


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit (Aug 3, 2018)




----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

WatchBandit.com said:


> ;P
> 
> View attachment 13936373


I don't get it...



Michael Fox Jr. said:


> Here are the two together.
> 
> View attachment 13938037


You say To-ma-to... I say To-may-toe...

I guess their both tomatoes.


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

LCandela said:


>


Interesting photo. It's actually looking up the staircase, not down. You are looking at the underside of the steps as the stair spirals up. Took me a bit to figure that out...


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

dt75 said:


> Omega.


She's getting old, yes. But they can always hire the daughter. ;-)

View attachment 13951065


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

If Ramsay would judge watches...


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

Whenever I call the AD.


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

Just give me the all-in amount, I'm gonna low ball you anyway.


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

His face 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

LCandela said:


> Just give me the all-in amount, I'm gonna low ball you anyway.


This one made me laugh out loud. Well done, sir.


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

LCandela said:


> Just give me the all-in amount, I'm gonna low ball you anyway.


This one made me laugh out loud. Well done, sir.


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

RobMc said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LMAO on fire tonight, the OG Dragonball one too!


----------



## missing-link (Oct 20, 2017)

RobMc said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

LCandela said:


>


#TooSoon


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

SaoDavi said:


> #TooSoon


Brilliant!


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

Don't mind if I do... still not buying sh*t


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Yes, it's actually a modified, " blinged-out" Super Avenger.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mister Lamb (Jul 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mister Lamb (Jul 22, 2017)

Any thread involving the word "tough"










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mister Lamb (Jul 22, 2017)

Rare footage of a Hodinkee Blue Alpinist meet up










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mister Lamb (Jul 22, 2017)

AD: I'll call you once the watch comes in
Me:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

RobMc said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actually, all of the Omega owners I know IRL are just rich guys who know nothing about watches. I tried to talk up a few of them, fathers of kids in my kids classes, but they knew nothing about their Speedmasters except the price.


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Davidka said:


> Actually, all of the Omega owners I know IRL are just rich guys who know nothing about watches. I tried to talk up a few of them, fathers of kids in my kids classes, but they knew nothing about their Speedmasters except the price.


I just picked a random brand dude. Let's not label brands or owners in the meme thread. This thread is for laughs only.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

RobMc said:


> I just picked a random brand dude. Let's not label brands or owners in the meme thread. This thread is for laughs only.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know and I agree - just had to mention it. I think I've posted enough memes to credit me a few "off topic" posts. Peace.


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

I set a new low today. Some guy messaged me about a Meme I posted months ago. He claimed he was the original creator of it and demanded "Credit or ." I was speechless. 95% I do make up though FWIW.


----------



## missing-link (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

amg786 said:


> View attachment 13948845
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hahaha


----------



## major75 (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

major75 said:


>


From a general public perception You can substitute any brand for AP


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

major75 said:


>


From a general public perception You can substitute any brand for AP


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

Double


----------



## TNesher (Sep 30, 2014)

Can someone make a meme about checking the mailbox every day, even though the estimated delivery isn’t until another week?


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## missing-link (Oct 20, 2017)

TNesher said:


> Can someone make a meme about checking the mailbox every day, even though the estimated delivery isn't until another week?


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

LCandela said:


> I set a new low today. Some guy messaged me about a Meme I posted months ago. He claimed he was the original creator of it and demanded "Credit or ." I was speechless. 95% I do make up though FWIW.


what meme is it? I want to post it and not credit you or him

Sent from my Google Pixelbook using Tapatalk


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

dt75 said:


> what meme is it? I want to post it and not credit you or him
> 
> Sent from my Google Pixelbook using Tapatalk












Go nuts! I'll admit it was passed to me by a friend, but I had no idea about such ownership of internet humor.


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

My original content contribution. I just made this myself about 3 minutes ago. Feel free to share it and don't credit me or anyone else claiming to have created it









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## major75 (May 21, 2015)

TNesher said:


> Can someone make a meme about checking the mailbox every day, even though the estimated delivery isn't until another week?


----------



## missing-link (Oct 20, 2017)

dt75 said:


> My original content contribution. I just made this myself about 3 minutes ago. Feel free to share it and don't credit me or anyone else claiming to have created it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## major75 (May 21, 2015)

LCandela said:


> Go nuts! I'll admit it was passed to me by a friend, but I had no idea about such ownership of internet humor.


Just out interest and chaos, did this guy credit the author of those pictures?

I refuse to believe he took all those pictures himself with permission from all the watch and soft drinks (clorox included) owners.


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

View attachment 13963955


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

dt75 said:


> My original content contribution. I just made this myself about 3 minutes ago. Feel free to share it and don't credit me or anyone else claiming to have created it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't believe your chutzpah! This is my meme! My grandfather created it during WWII and it was passed to my father and then to me. How dare you post this without crediting my family?!


----------



## Mister Lamb (Jul 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Punkling (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## AlexC1202 (Aug 1, 2018)

Lol, I'm here just to follow the thread.


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Michael Fox Jr. said:


> View attachment 13963913


I consider this a personal invitation. Wait..., I've been here too long.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Someone on another forum, had a good time with a pix I posted of my Helberg CH1 and made this for me...


----------



## Sonder (Dec 28, 2017)

Which one of you did this?


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

And i don't think you even own it.


----------



## omega1300 (Jun 24, 2010)

LCandela said:


>


I mean, this is just straight truth.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miller Time II (Jan 5, 2018)

Jean-Luc speaks nothing but Truth


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

dt75 said:


> And i don't think you even own it.


So much this.


----------



## philricciardi (Jan 26, 2019)

RobMc said:


> Yes, it's actually a modified, " blinged-out" Super Avenger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Best one here lmfao

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

timepiecesonpar said:


> Best one here lmfao
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


It's from the horological classic - The Modfather


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

LCandela said:


> It's from the horological classic - The Modfather


Horrorlogical shurely?!


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)




----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> Someone on another forum, had a good time with a pix I posted of my Helberg CH1 and made this for me...


Do you know that thing can hide an entire galaxy in there? ;-)


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Ok, will be back after the Rolex commercial. ;-)


----------



## Flicker (Jul 5, 2017)

Davidka said:


> I can't believe your chutzpah! This is my meme! My grandfather created it during WWII and it was passed to my father and then to me. How dare you post this without crediting my family?!


Yes, but you forgot...

You never actually own a meme.
You merely take care of it for the next generation.


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Flicker said:


> Yes, but you forgot...
> 
> You never actually own a meme.
> You merely take care of it for the next generation.


LOL - you just gave me an idea for a new meme. Give me a couple of minutes to create it.


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Here you go. Took some time as it's a whole new template I had to create from scratch:










So do you already miss the lacoworld plague?


----------



## Don Draper (Sep 19, 2017)

Davidka said:


> Here you go. Took some time as it's a whole new template I had to create from scratch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The best!

Sent from my Z978 using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

View attachment 13980533


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Meet up invite, anyone? ;-)


----------



## amg786 (Jul 24, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

amg786 said:


> View attachment 13980681
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And is confused about which hand to wear it on!


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Found this one on reddit:


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

123


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

LCandela said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


Gotta love Nasty Nate


----------



## Joetex (Apr 18, 2018)

Cocktail...FRUIT

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

amg786 said:


> View attachment 13980681
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love it!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

amg786 said:


> View attachment 13980681
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love it!


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

View attachment 13983467


So are you saying you will give me a 90% discount?


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

So are you saying i get a 90% discount?


----------



## Btreichel87 (Jan 20, 2016)

.








Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Most epic meme song of all time, even before the word "meme" was invented.


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Little bit of history background, in 1979 Germany was still divided into East and West. This song was written and sung by the group in West Germany as a parody to the East. So, yes, in today's terminology it was indeed a meme song. I am sure at that time, if you sung this song in the Eastern Bloc or Soviet Russia you would be arrested or worst, be shot! The world has changed and today this song is freely enjoyed even in Russia.

Freedom doesn't come easily. Parodies and satires, just like in this thread, are the expressions of freedom. They should be respected and freely enjoyed. Nor should it be taken too seriously: you can make fun of my brands; I can make fun of yours. It's all about fun, peace!


----------



## missing-link (Oct 20, 2017)

Michael Fox Jr. said:


> Little bit of history background, in 1979 .... I am sure at that time, if you sung this song in the Eastern Bloc or Soviet Russia you would be arrested or worst, be shot!...


Meanwhile in the modern US it's not unusual to be first shot and then arrested. Even if you have never heard this song at all.


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

missing-link said:


> Meanwhile in the modern US it's not unusual to be first shot and then arrested. Even if you have never heard this song at all.


I am not an American, so I don't know how true the situation you mentioned and am not here to discuss that.

Freedom is not a cure for misuse of power, greed, corruptions or just plain human stupidity. It takes individuals with the correct mindsets and wisdoms to set things to the right path. That is true universally.


----------



## missing-link (Oct 20, 2017)

Michael Fox Jr. said:


> I am not an American, so I don't know how true the situation you mentioned and am not here to discuss that.


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

If it hasn't been made abundantly clear, I am a German who studied in history. My post (#3186) was explaining why I like this thread so much, as it is a freedom of expression. It's my joy to post all these funny pictures, and thank you for all those enjoying my posts (especially Synequano).

Sorry for the deep philosophical stuffs... ;-) Please carry on for more funny memes!


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

I do enjoy the funny memes in this thread

This is just a thing I got from other watch-related whatsapp group


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

missing-link said:


> Meanwhile in the modern US it's not unusual to be first shot and then arrested. Even if you have never heard this song at all.


If you can show the evidence I'll eat my seiko.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

It's easy if you try...


----------



## missing-link (Oct 20, 2017)

aguila9 said:


> If you can show the evidence I'll eat my seiko.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## missing-link (Oct 20, 2017)

aguila9 said:


> If you can show the evidence I'll eat my seiko.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk











This one just to change topic, please don't take it personal.


----------



## major75 (May 21, 2015)

Synequano said:


> I do enjoy the funny memes in this thread
> 
> This is just a thing I got from other watch-related whatsapp group


They just released it in 2 tone for basel 2019.


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

You got us, Tudor.


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

missing-link said:


>


"Oh Man... I shot Dwayne in the face!"


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

.


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

siranak said:


> .


You get a LOL, my friend.


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

:-d


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Does anyone remember this lady who stopped the internet years ago?








I'm sure no one would mind dropping his 15.000 Euro Jaeger-LeCoultre in her bubble bath. :-d




Careful with your wrist-watch on your wrist while watching this video... ;-)


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)




----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

LCandela said:


>


Just when I was thinking this...










Now the wait begins.


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

Michael Fox Jr. said:


> Does anyone remember this lady who stopped the internet years ago?
> View attachment 13994655
> 
> 
> ...


She's aged about as well as the Bond Seamaster.


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> Just when I was thinking this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's nice, but get that credit card ready. It's super limited!


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

LCandela said:


> It's nice, but get that credit card ready. It's super limited!


Yes, gone in a flash from both sites... got mine secured, though!


----------



## Vetinari67 (Feb 19, 2017)

Michael Fox Jr. said:


> Does anyone remember this lady who stopped the internet years ago?
> View attachment 13994655
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Haven't checked this thread in a looooooong time. But...


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

dt75 said:


> Omega.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What, Omega? You mean the watch? She's wearing a watch?


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

A meme about a meme. ;-)


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

RobMc said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow! Probably the best one of them all.


----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

Pile on!
Made from Scratch because it's just getting so much hate it deserves the best treatment.









Sent from my VKY-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)




----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

So we’re back to Rolex bashing and Omega worshipping banter? One is almost impossible to get,while the other can be had with 0% installments in my country...

Let’s head back to our own lacoworld banter,shall we?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Mezzly said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh Please! We all know that Daytona isn't coming ;-)


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)




----------



## Fenix84 (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

3 novelties from Baselworld 2019

























Regards,


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Mezzly said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OMG this made me laugh so hard I'm quite literally crying! That is one of the funniest things I've ever seen!


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Lacoland, here we come!


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Oh Please! We all know that Daytona isn't coming ;-)


The man is standing on what remains of North America after global warming has melted the polar ice caps. So I'd say timing is spot on...


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

Lacoland is Lacoworld’s low budget homage competitor.


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

Lacoland is Lacoworld’s low budget homage competitor.


----------



## Robot L337 (Feb 14, 2013)

In Lacoland, Invictas cost $4k.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

"Lacoland memes..."


----------



## Fenix84 (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)




----------



## Sonder (Dec 28, 2017)

arejay101 said:


>


Literally me right now with the Navitimer 806 re-edition


----------



## Courtney Pike (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

Courtney Pike said:


> View attachment 14012203


Cpt. Obvious?


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Be *Invigorated*! ;-)


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

djt511 said:


> hahah your watch has a finish


Djt511 ... you need to use the "reply with quote" feature like I did here, otherwise it's impossible to tell what post you're referring to.


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Miller Time II (Jan 5, 2018)

dbostedo said:


> Djt511 ... you need to use the "reply with quote" feature like I did here, otherwise it's impossible to tell what post you're referring to.


He posted 84 one liners in an hour. Anyone surprised his 85th in that time frame was a FS post?


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Fenix84 said:


>


So true 

Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Minorcollector said:


> Lacoland is Lacoworld's low budget homage competitor.












Future Mr. 50k OoO


----------



## Fenix84 (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

The end of the most recycled meme. :-d


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## uplockjock (Nov 29, 2016)

Michael Fox Jr. said:


> View attachment 14026899


I can now die contented


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

StephenRG said:


>


Damn!

Boom!


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

StephenRG said:


>


 savage.

If the truth hurts, you'll be in pain!
If the truth drives you crazy, you'll be insane!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fenix84 (Jun 28, 2012)

StephenRG said:


>


Wow harsh :-d


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

OMG, please stop. STOP! It HURTS! LOLLLL


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

StephenRG said:


>


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Michael Fox Jr. said:


> View attachment 14026449


What's not to like?

I can always spot a trend long before its trendy. In the upcoming summer you too will be wearing a sombrero!


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Davidka said:


> What's not to like?
> 
> I can always spot a trend long before its trendy. In the upcoming summer you too will be wearing a sombrero!












Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Davidka said:


> What's not to like?
> 
> I can always spot a trend long before its trendy. In the upcoming summer you too will be wearing a sombrero!


I was just saying the poor guy got only a single like for inventing the term. And it happened to be from you! ;-)

You know sombrero just means hat, any hats in general, in Spanish. So it's easy, I can put on one any time. ;-)

Who is that guy in the meme? It was used many times in the early days of this thread. That's one meme I honestly don't understand.


----------



## tmnc (Jan 3, 2018)

Michael Fox Jr. said:


> Who is that guy in the meme? It was used many times in the early days of this thread. That's one meme I honestly don't understand.


It's Good Guy Rob! That's all you need to know.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cpt Canuck (May 27, 2018)

StephenRG said:


>


I have always thought that rolex owners who take the time to put down tudor owners must be very insecure. In fact, they must have really stretched themselves thin to buy their precious rolex.


----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)

Cpt Canuck said:


> I have always thought that rolex owners who take the time to put down tudor owners must be very insecure. In fact, they must have really stretched themselves thin to buy their precious rolex.


Happy now?


----------



## Cpt Canuck (May 27, 2018)

Yes


----------



## kostasd87 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

Speaking of being savage... This comment won the internet for me


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

tmnc said:


> It's Good Guy Rob! That's all you need to know.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


No it's not... it's Good Guy Greg!!

https://knowyourmeme.com/memes/good-guy-greg


----------



## tmnc (Jan 3, 2018)

dbostedo said:


> No it's not... it's Good Guy Greg!!
> 
> https://knowyourmeme.com/memes/good-guy-greg


You are correct, thank you for fixing my mistake.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

dbostedo said:


> No it's not... it's Good Guy Greg!!
> 
> https://knowyourmeme.com/memes/good-guy-greg


Thank you! I thought I was crazy but I was too lazy to verify it.

Don't forget Scumbag Steve!


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Is it just me, or is the meme thread has gone underground?

I browsed to the Public Forum without log in, this meme thread here was nowhere to be found. Searched the first 5 pages of current threads for "meme", nothing! Gave me a moment of panic. ;-) Gladly after login, it's right here. Is this something new, that they can hide certain threads from non-members?

Try it, log off, see if you can find it. Then log back in, and see if you can find it again.

Or may be just a temporary glitch.


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

Michael Fox Jr. said:


> Is it just me, or is the meme thread has gone underground?
> 
> I browsed to the Public Forum without log in, this meme thread here was nowhere to be found. Searched the first 5 pages of current threads for "meme", nothing! Gave me a moment of panic. ;-) Gladly after login, it's right here. Is this something new, that they can hide certain threads from non-members?
> 
> ...


Maybe your thread sort order is different when you're not logged in?


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Don't know, I think just a temp glitch, seems fine now. Let's back to memes! 








Best troll face before the internet was even invented. :-!


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Let's sing!


----------



## missing-link (Oct 20, 2017)

Michael Fox Jr. said:


> View attachment 14036155
> 
> 
> Let's sing!


Geographically speaking if you put Japan motor in a German watch you will get a Poljot, Vostok or Slava. Not sure it's worth it but there are fans.


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

missing-link said:


> Geographically speaking if you put Japan motor in a German watch you will get a Poljot, Vostok or Slava. Not sure it's worth it but there are fans.


Laco also do with their "lower" tier products using Miyota movements. Many complained about that they not being pure German watches. Fine for me, as I treat mine as a tool watch. There is also Tisell (Korean / Czech) which uses Miyota movements for their watches.

Everyone's boat is different, whatever floats yours. ;-) The meme is also an extension of the Laco World theme in here, in case anyone not getting it.


----------



## missing-link (Oct 20, 2017)

Michael Fox Jr. said:


> Laco also do with their "lower" tier products using Miyota movements. Many complained about that they not being pure German watches. Fine for me, as I treat mine as a tool watch. There is also Tisell (Korean / Czech) which uses Miyota movements for their watches.
> 
> Everyone's boat is different, whatever floats yours. ;-) The meme is also an extension of the Laco World theme in here, in case anyone not getting it.


Czech and Korea are also somewhat in between Germany and Japan so that makes sense.


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

missing-link said:


> Czech and Korea are also somewhat in between Germany and Japan so that makes sense.


I guess, if you think of it that way. ;-)


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

:-d


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

I spoke too soon...


----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Michael Fox Jr. said:


> I spoke too soon...
> View attachment 14042365


Here's a clearer pic of the lovely watch. ;-)


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)




----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## marcopolo05 (Jun 15, 2015)

Haven't been active in this thread for a while. Hope that I didn't produce any doubles


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Reusing some watch ads.


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Rolex waiting list is like;









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan T. (May 24, 2018)

missing-link said:


> Geographically speaking if you put Japan motor in a German watch you will get a Poljot, Vostok or Slava. Not sure it's worth it but there are fans.


So, if the watch is German and Japanese, does that mean the watch runs on "axis power"???


----------



## missing-link (Oct 20, 2017)

Dan T. said:


> So, if the watch is German and Japanese, does that mean the watch runs on "axis power"???


While we aren't sure Japanese watches are an investment it sure was a nice occupation in both countries.


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Dan T. said:


> So, if the watch is German and Japanese, does that mean the watch runs on "axis power"???


Only if you add an Italian strap to the combination. Ha ha ha :-d

I'm glad that part of history is now in the past. History is the greatest teacher, the question is if everyone's learning the lessons.


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

So, I've got dinged for posting a slightly modified version of Cara Delevingne's Tag Heuer ad. The post has since been removed. No problem, I respect the decision of the Mods.

Here's the original ad directly from Tag Heuer website, if you're interested to look at their photos and video. I used the least exposed version, adding some text to make fun of the # line they used. She was actually in front of a live lion for all those shots.

https://www.tagheuer.com/en/cara-delevingne


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

"We can get another Instagram model...
but I can't replace this Zeiss glass"


----------



## squincher (Jan 31, 2015)

redhed18 said:


> "We can get another Instagram model...
> But I can't replace this Zeiss glass"


I was wondering why she looked so pissed off. Scared me out of buying the watch.


----------



## johnnylarue (Feb 11, 2017)

StephenRG said:


>




That Batman tough love meme never gets old for me.


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

johnnylarue said:


> That Batman tough love meme never gets old for me.


The only thing missing is the requisite Batman sound effect bubble.

Whap!


----------



## MediumRB (May 7, 2015)

Dan T. said:


> So, if the watch is German and Japanese, does that mean the watch runs on "axis power"???


Coaxial.


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

redhed18 said:


> "We can get another Instagram model...
> but I can't replace this Zeiss glass"


LOL  I'm sure Tag Heuer had paid a fortune for her to do that.

Also, if you watched the video, she's never more than 2 to 3 metres from the entrance of her own cage. The guy in the most danger was the trainer.



squincher said:


> I was wondering why she looked so pissed off. Scared me out of buying the watch.


If you watched her movies and TV shows, she's always been acting like a mean girl. In here, she also used eye makeups to imitate the eyes of the lion.


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

Michael Fox Jr. said:


> I'm sure Tag Heuer had paid a fortune for her to do that. (...)


I wonder how much they paid the lion!

"Don't crack under pressure"

Lion be like...

"All friends are going to see on IG???"
"Can I show giraffe leg? #sponsored"
"Is this my best side???"
"Big hair, don't care! Ok do care..."
"Funny looking baboon in my shot!"
"Miss my friends at the zoo... #IRL"

Lion needs counselling.


----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

The photo of a black hole? Look it up on snopes, it was a hoax. It was actually a picture of a beautifully patinated 5513 submariner dial !


----------



## Sonder (Dec 28, 2017)

mood


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vetinari67 (Feb 19, 2017)

RobMc said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well done, sir! My wife actually laughed out loud.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

Outstanding work, RobMc. Well done indeed!


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)




----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Just a boring Sunday morning, making memes.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

RobMc said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Change it MVMT, then it will have a double .... meaning!

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Gotta bring her back!


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

Cybotron said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Superb!


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Relax, I don't actually have any children. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

*How I feel when I add a cheap item to my shopping bag at Jomashop so I can apply a better discount code and get my new watch for even less.*


----------



## MediumRB (May 7, 2015)

Seems like about time I start with the Jaco memes:

via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## MediumRB (May 7, 2015)

via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## tmnc (Jan 3, 2018)

RobMc said:


> Relax, I don't actually have any children.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel like they should be PP, AP, Rolex, and Omega.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

MediumRB said:


> Seems like about time I start with the Jaco memes:
> 
> via Imgflip Meme Generator


As a bassist I approve of Jacoworld.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MediumRB (May 7, 2015)

via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## MediumRB (May 7, 2015)

via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## MediumRB (May 7, 2015)

via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## MediumRB (May 7, 2015)

via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

When shopping for vintage....


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)




----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MediumRB (May 7, 2015)

OMG, how did this fall to the third page of the Main Forum?

via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Jaguarshark said:


>


That guy once had a giant statue of him in London right next to the Tower Bridge! Pretty special honour for an actor.





Can't believe it was 26 years ago for the release of the first Jurassic Park!


----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)

Relatable


----------



## Munchie (Dec 20, 2013)

Michael Fox Jr. said:


> That guy once had a giant statue of him in London right next to the London Bridge!


sorry to be a pedant but just to say thats Tower bridge :-!


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Munchie said:


> sorry to be a pedant but just to say thats Tower bridge :-!


Ok, corrected.


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Here's another thing that has been 25 years.


----------



## Munchie (Dec 20, 2013)

View attachment 14092027


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

:-d


----------



## Munchie (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## Munchie (Dec 20, 2013)

and finally - well I went to the trouble of making the memes so I thought Id post them...

Im Batman


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

Lack of supply called for desperate measures...


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

Mezzly said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Meanwhile, in a secret bunker beneath the Wilsdorf Foundation










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeroenk (Apr 3, 2014)

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G930F met Tapatalk


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

ChronoTraveler said:


> Relatable
> 
> View attachment 14091501


And with every purchase the time interval gets shorter and shorter...


----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

Just came back from a business trip....2 floors of Rolex boutique at a major airport, and not a single steel sport watch in sight....something has got to give!


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

​
Charlie


----------



## vkalia (Oct 26, 2014)

internet.interface said:


> Lack of supply called for desperate measures...


*standing applause*


----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

Michael Fox Jr. said:


> Ok, corrected.


On a related note a guy bought London bridge thinking he was buying tower bridge and moved it to Lake Havasu, https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/London_Bridge_(Lake_Havasu_City)

London bridge is nice but actually just a pretty normal bridge

Sent from my VKY-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

siranak said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nailed it!

Sent from my VKY-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## faiz (Jul 15, 2013)

v1triol said:


> View attachment 14112171


Love this 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Actually, sometimes I'll feel so bad, I'll have them jot down the exact reference number for something, and act like my wife will be buying it for my birthday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

My line to my wife, works every time! ;-)


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

Charlie

PS I do own a Flieger and an affordable Diver. No offense. ;-)


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Revisiting some of my own memes. This is Chris Walken's own dancing, in case anyone not know.



Michael Fox Jr. said:


>


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Michael Fox Jr. said:


> Best troll face before the internet was even invented. :-!


Probably not a whole lot of people know this guy. Falco was a popular Austrian / German rap singer in the 80s. In this one song, he predicted 2 popular meme faces years later!


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Another addition to my meme artistry. :-! Put on your Fluguhr and get on der Flug to Lacoland! :-d


----------



## missing-link (Oct 20, 2017)

Charlie1888 said:


> View attachment 14120153


Do you guys wear your sub in the shower? (C)


----------



## wagoss122 (May 23, 2018)




----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

Not mine.









Charlie


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

Charlie


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

This one was not mine, but rather done "professionally" by A Blog to Watch years ago as an April Fool's joke: https://www.ablogtowatch.com/charlie-sheen-father-debut-in-patek-philippe-watch-ad/


They did a few of these satirical April Fool's jokes about watches. This one for Sheen I think was the funniest! Gladly, I am not the only one with sense of humour. ;-)


----------



## Nocam (Oct 18, 2009)

Relevant


----------



## DavidNYC (Mar 13, 2019)

wagoss122 said:


> View attachment 14123547


This may or may not have been me this morning... FedEx said by 10:30am. At 10:28 he shows up... it's a good day.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)




----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

This thread needs some activities! Here are two new ones from me.








[Sarcasm]


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

[Sarcasm]


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

One more. ;-)


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Michael Fox Jr. said:


> One more. ;-)
> View attachment 14182463


Sorry, but I keep reading your name as "Michael J. Fox"...


----------



## Robot L337 (Feb 14, 2013)

Davidka said:


> Sorry, but I keep reading your name as "Michael J. Fox"...












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmnc (Jan 3, 2018)

How he makes memes









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Meanwhile in the future...


----------



## Robot L337 (Feb 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmnc (Jan 3, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

Meanwhile, back in Hill Valley...


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Davidka said:


> Meanwhile in the future...


You go TLDR on a Meme?! Talk about short attention span! :-d

It's a modified lyric of a song. When you understand what this song is about, then you will find my meme funny and how it draws parallels to some WIS's lives.


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

tmnc said:


> How he makes memes


Meme generators are for the lazy people. There are no rules for Memes! It's a free form of entertainment, define your own!


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Forget punchlines, let's go to Laco to eat some mushrooms! ;-)


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

Michael Fox Jr. said:


> It's a modified lyric of a song. When you understand what this song is about, then you will find my meme funny and how it draws parallels to some WIS's lives.


Nuts, I thought it was Richard Marx...


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Robot L337 (Feb 14, 2013)

Michael Fox Jr. said:


> View attachment 14186957
> 
> Forget punchlines, let's go to Laco to eat some mushrooms! ;-)












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Michael Fox Jr. said:


> You go TLDR on a Meme?! Talk about short attention span! :-d
> 
> It's a modified lyric of a song. When you understand what this song is about, *then you will find my meme funny* and how it draws parallels to some WIS's lives.


Good luck with that.


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

​
Charlie


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

Michael Fox Jr. said:


> There are no rules for Memes! It's a free form of entertainment...


But there are "rules" of a sort, and it's not free form... memes are supposed to involve viral images or messages. That's one reason why the generators exist - to spread around the same meme images or concepts sort of virally.

A quick meme definition from Googling : "a humorous image, video, piece of text, etc., that is copied (often with slight variations) and spread rapidly by Internet users." If it's a unique creation, it's not a meme. It could still be funny, but it's not a meme.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

dbostedo said:


> But there are "rules" of a sort, and it's not free form... memes are supposed to involve viral images or messages. That's one reason why the generators exist - to spread around the same meme images or concepts sort of virally.
> 
> A quick meme definition from Googling : "a humorous image, video, piece of text, etc., that is copied (often with slight variations) and spread rapidly by Internet users." *If it's a unique creation, it's not a meme.* It could still be funny, but it's not a meme.
> 
> View attachment 14187451


Then where do new memes come from?


----------



## tmnc (Jan 3, 2018)

Michael Fox Jr. said:


> View attachment 14186957
> 
> Forget punchlines, let's go to Laco to eat some mushrooms! ;-)












I think you've been eating too many shrooms.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

Elkins45 said:


> Then where do new memes come from?


The stork of course...


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

May I introduce you to our new thread project manager, Heinrich!


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

Elkins45 said:


> Then where do new memes come from?











Sure, they have to start somewhere, but they aren't a meme until they're spread around a bit.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Elkins45 said:


> Then where do new memes come from?


Damnit!


----------



## dustpilot (Sep 19, 2016)

dbostedo said:


> View attachment 14187705
> 
> 
> Sure, they have to start somewhere, but they aren't a meme until they're spread around a bit.


Is posting a meme on an Internet forum not sharing around the internet?

Who must share them first, and how many times must they be "shared around" before they achieve meme status and be used by WUS members?

I didn't see anything in the google definition that specifically stated that one cannot create a meme.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dustpilot (Sep 19, 2016)

dbostedo said:


> View attachment 14187705
> 
> 
> Sure, they have to start somewhere, but they aren't a meme until they're spread around a bit.


Is posting a meme on an Internet forum not sharing around the internet?

Who must share them first, and how many times must they be "shared around" before they achieve meme status and be used by WUS members?

I didn't see anything in the google definition that specifically stated that one cannot create a meme.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tmnc (Jan 3, 2018)

dustpilot said:


> Is posting a meme on an Internet forum not sharing around the internet?
> 
> Who must share them first, and how many times must they be "shared around" before they achieve meme status and be used by WUS members?
> 
> ...


I made a gif of a scene from an Ellen episode once. To me it was very funny and I could easily make it a meme. If I wanted it to take off and eventually see other people use it with different captioning, this forum is not going to be my primary place of where I post it. Reddit, Tumblr, and Twitter are going to be my landing places in hopes it gets shared multiple times and really builds traction. Now I could easily edit it and make it watch related meme that would--hopefully--make people laugh and like it here.

It is all about where you post your meme that will get the most attention. Once it gets edited by multiple people, using different scenarios or real life anecdotes, then it "achieves meme status." That is my take on it.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Sub'd !

Just discovered this thread. 
Just finished reading page 1. 
68 more pages to go.

And, idk how to make a meme about it. Dang it.


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> Sub'd !
> 
> Just discovered this thread.
> Just finished reading page 1.
> ...


68? You must have your posts per page set high. It's 342 pages for me.

And there are lots of sites for creating memes... try Googling "meme generator".


----------



## tmnc (Jan 3, 2018)

Chronopolis said:


> Sub'd !
> 
> Just discovered this thread.
> Just finished reading page 1.
> ...


https://imgflip.com/memegenerator is my personal go to. This post is on page 35 for me so my post/page is super high apparently


----------



## tmnc (Jan 3, 2018)

Double post


----------



## Munchie (Dec 20, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> Sub'd !
> 
> Just discovered this thread.
> Just finished reading page 1.
> ...


Welcome to the party


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Munchie said:


> Welcome to the party
> 
> View attachment 14188781


Yes, this thread had its ups and downs...



Michael Fox Jr. said:


> May I introduce you to our new thread project manager, Heinrich!
> 
> View attachment 14187681


You see: when you don't pour a ton of text or expect me to recognize a 10 year old song by one screen shot of a clip I have never seen before - you can be much funnier.


----------



## tmnc (Jan 3, 2018)

Davidka said:


> You see: when you don't pour a ton of text or expect me to recognize a 10 year old song by one screen shot of a clip I have never seen before - you can be much funnier.


I was trying to find the right words to make this point earlier. 10 years?! That video looks like it over 30 years old.

It would have been funnier if it ended after the 2 were thrown out but at least it is a step in the right direction.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

And of course the nesacery meme summary.



















And one old joke in a new template


----------



## major75 (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Tommywine0 (Nov 11, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> Sub'd !
> 
> Just discovered this thread.
> Just finished reading page 1.
> ...


How soon until Chronopolis asks, "WTF is LacoWorld? I don't get it."

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Munchie said:


> Welcome to the party


oh lordy... got my fingers on a new toy...


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

dbostedo said:


> But there are "rules" of a sort, and it's not free form... memes are supposed to involve viral images or messages. That's one reason why the generators exist - to spread around the same meme images or concepts sort of virally.
> 
> A quick meme definition from Googling : "a humorous image, video, piece of text, etc., that is copied (often with slight variations) and spread rapidly by Internet users." If it's a unique creation, it's not a meme. It could still be funny, but it's not a meme.
> 
> View attachment 14187451





Elkins45 said:


> Then where do new memes come from?


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

househalfman said:


>


Not to be pedantic but you have a "not" that doesn't belong.


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ultarior (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## missing-link (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Elkins45 said:


> Not to be pedantic but you have a "not" that doesn't belong.


----------



## MediumRB (May 7, 2015)

via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm #5 spammer in this thread - yay!

https://www.watchuseek.com/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=3898418


----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

I am #6, which puts me in a fighting spirit!



Davidka said:


> I'm #5 spammer in this thread - yay!
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=3898418


----------



## Dan T. (May 24, 2018)

MediumRB said:


> via Imgflip Meme Generator


Pastorius references - always a plus!


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hendryyyy (Oct 21, 2018)




----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

RobMc said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where's that "dislike" option? The last couple of pages have been good!


----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

WUS threads are full of these types of posts:


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

Charlie


----------



## MediumRB (May 7, 2015)

I'm like Poland in the OECD rankings: *#30*

Gonna have to bulk up my Jaco-World licks.

https://www.watchuseek.com/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=3898418


----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

MediumRB said:


> I'm like Poland in the OECD rankings: *#30*
> 
> Gonna have to bulk up my Jaco-World licks.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=3898418


Hey, i am from Poland, and I resemble that remark!


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

Sanford and Son is my favorite show.


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

You do know that the acrylic glass on Vostok serves a very unique engineering purpose, right? It’s not used because it’s cheap. It expands at water depth to increase the water seal. More pressure on the watch, the tighter the seal. It’s a design feature, not a cost saving feature.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Minorcollector said:


> You do know that the acrylic glass on Vostok serves a very unique engineering purpose, right? It's not used because it's cheap. It expands at water depth to increase the water seal. More pressure on the watch, the tighter the seal. It's a design feature, not a cost saving feature.


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Minorcollector said:


> You do know that the acrylic glass on Vostok serves a very unique engineering purpose, right? It's not used because it's cheap. It expands at water depth to increase the water seal. More pressure on the watch, the tighter the seal. It's a design feature, not a cost saving feature.


So they use them because they have ...... water resistant AND because they're cheap. All the rest is excuses.


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

Davidka said:


> So they use them because they have ...... water resistant AND because they're cheap. All the rest is excuses.


The "story" is that because acrylic is flexble, they can use the flex under water pressure to push the crystal ever more firmly into the seal around the watch.

See this article : https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/vostok-amphibia :



> At greater pressures the case back is actually pushed into the rubber gasket, making the water resistant seal tighter and more effective as depth increases. The thick acrylic crystal operates in a similar fashion, flexing at high pressures. The ingenuity of the designers was to factor this distortion into the tolerances of the watch.


That article also references this WUS post : https://www.watchuseek.com/f54/vostok-amphibia-analysis-design-methodology-491757.html

That provides a lot more detail.


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

dbostedo said:


> The "story" is that because acrylic is flexble, they can use the flex under water pressure to push the crystal ever more firmly into the seal around the watch.
> 
> See this article : https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/vostok-amphibia :
> 
> ...


I know the story I'm just saying they found a cheap (and smart, but still cheap) solution to low production quality preventing them from achieving a good seal, and that a mineral, and surely sapphire, crystal on a properly sealed watch is a better solution to water resistance and crystal quality and scratch resistance but no one in Russia could have afforded it back in the days...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

View attachment 14197713

Enuff o'dat shoite


----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

Watches!









Sent from my VKY-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

Oh the humanity!









Sent from my VKY-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## missing-link (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

And now to something completely different. I found this bunch in a meme site - none is mine.


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

Follow me on Instagram @ciccio_vintage


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

Charlie


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

The Origin of Meme.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Michael Fox Jr. said:


> The Origin of Meme.


----------



## tmnc (Jan 3, 2018)

Davidka said:


> I'm #5 spammer in this thread - yay!
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=3898418


I only have 26 posts, about to spam this ish


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

New microbrand, anyone? ;-)


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 14201309


----------



## tmnc (Jan 3, 2018)

Michael Fox Jr. said:


> The Origin of Meme.
> View attachment 14201101
> 
> View attachment 14201105


----------



## tmnc (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

Michael Fox Jr. said:


> View attachment 14201745












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Enjoy your grapes! ;-)


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## hendryyyy (Oct 21, 2018)




----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

I went to the store and that's the only font I can afford... ;-)


----------



## missing-link (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Michael Fox Jr. said:


> Enjoy your grapes! ;-)
> View attachment 14201791


You're getting better. Not at memes but that made me laugh.










And on topic:


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

I feel like I'm in an audition for a talent show... Welcome to *Memerica's Got Talent!* :-d


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Charlie1888 said:


> View attachment 14200881
> 
> Charlie


Let me replicate yours. ;-)


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

But it still ain't even close to funny.


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Davidka said:


> I'm #5 spammer in this thread - yay!
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=3898418


Since you mentioned it, I've been with this thread for already 6 months and making over 100 posts. I honestly didn't know I posted that many posts already just in this thread. Out of those, over 70 posts contained my original creations. Of course, that's only a small portion of the pages and pages of funny stuffs before I even joined. I don't like to count, so I never counted how many memes I've made until now. I don't want to care about how many "likes" I've got either. All I want is: I've got this idea in my head that I find funny, and I want to put it out there. That's all there is, to get the idea out and to have a few laughs.

A comedian is a respectable occupation. I am not just talking about those who stand up in front of a stage, but also those behind the scenes writing the comedic materials or those make satirical comics for publications. It's not an easy job, as what people find funny differ from person to person. A lot of times it's just a thin line between funny and offensive, depending on how sensitive is the audience. When you're too formulaic, playing it safe, it could get boring. When you're being creative, it could be risky too as the audience may not understand it and not getting the point why it's funny.

Another drawback of a comedian is eventually you will run out of ideas. Honestly, I am close to that point, until new ideas pop in my head. But there are plenty of comedic talents in here, so by all means show your creative side and keep this thread alive. We are here doing it for free just for fun and we should not be too serious about it. At the end of the day, this thread is all about having a few laughs at other's funny stuffs and also at your own schits. That's all!


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

Michael Fox Jr. said:


> I feel like I'm in an audition for a talent show... Welcome to *Memerica's Got Talent!* :-d
> 
> View attachment 14202993


Outstanding! Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Michael Fox Jr. said:


> Since you mentioned it, I've been with this thread for already 6 months and making over 100 posts. I honestly didn't know I posted that many posts already just in this thread. Out of those, over 70 posts contained my original creations. Of course, that's only a small portion of the pages and pages of funny stuffs before I even joined. I don't like to count, so I never counted how many memes I've made until now. I don't want to care about how many "likes" I've got either. All I want is: I've got this idea in my head that I find funny, and I want to put it out there. That's all there is, to get the idea out and to have a few laughs.
> 
> A comedian is a respectable occupation. I am not just talking about those who stand up in front of a stage, but also those behind the scenes writing the comedic materials or those make satirical comics for publications. It's not an easy job, as what people find funny differ from person to person. A lot of times it's just a thin line between funny and offensive, depending on how sensitive is the audience. When you're too formulaic, playing it safe, it could get boring. When you're being creative, it could be risky too as the audience may not understand it and not getting the point why it's funny.
> 
> Another drawback of a comedian is eventually you will run out of ideas. Honestly, I am close to that point, until new ideas pop in my head. But there are plenty of comedic talents in here, so by all means show your creative side and keep this thread alive. We are here doing it for free just for fun and we should not be too serious about it. At the end of the day, this thread is all about having a few laughs at other's funny stuffs and also at your own schits. That's all!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Obligatory:


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmnc (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## tmnc (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmnc (Jan 3, 2018)

Mezzly said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk











Always. Its the gift that keeps on giving

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Honestly, the "ignore" button is the most foolish feature in WUS.


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

:-d


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

At last! Now _that_ is a meme ;-)


Michael Fox Jr. said:


> Honestly, the "ignore" button is the most foolish feature in WUS.
> 
> View attachment 14204013


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Michael Fox Jr. said:


> Honestly, the "ignore" button is the most foolish feature in WUS.
> 
> View attachment 14204013





Michael Fox Jr. said:


> View attachment 14204017
> 
> :-d












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmnc (Jan 3, 2018)

Michael Fox Jr. said:


> View attachment 14204017
> 
> :-d


oh boy


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Ok I wanted to stay on topic and to avoid offending Michael Fox Jr. - but I can't resist a good joke opportunity.

Michael, all in good humor. Don't stop posting (but maybe stop defending yourself).














































The last one I actually took as is from the examples...


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

Michael Fox Jr. said:


> ...
> A comedian is a respectable occupation.
> ...


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

​
Charlie


----------



## MediumRB (May 7, 2015)

via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MediumRB (May 7, 2015)

via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## Robot L337 (Feb 14, 2013)

PS. I love you, Michael J Fox.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## missing-link (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## missing-link (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Davidka said:


> Ok I wanted to stay on topic and to avoid offending Michael Fox Jr. - but I can't resist a good joke opportunity.
> Michal, all in good humor. Don't stop posting (but maybe stop defending yourself).


Relax, I am not as easily offended. It's all fun and game.



Robot L337 said:


> PS. I love you, Michael J Fox.


Why? Because he's shaky? I feel bad to find this funny. Leave Mr. Fox senior alone! ;-)

Back on topic, here's something watch related. Really. :-d


----------



## tmnc (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## Neuromancer (Jun 17, 2015)

True story!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Neuromancer said:


> True story!


----------



## DanishGirl (May 9, 2016)

Toothbras said:


>


THAT is impossible !


----------



## DanishGirl (May 9, 2016)

I am surprised at not seeing more GOT memes..haha


----------



## hendryyyy (Oct 21, 2018)

DanishGirl said:


> I am surprised at not seeing more GOT memes..haha


Tow the Door?


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

DanishGirl said:


> I am surprised at not seeing more GOT memes..haha


Probably because...


----------



## DanishGirl (May 9, 2016)

Thanks for that info , I didnt know that ....but lets just say I was being sillly..haha
Too-Daah ...alright


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

*Tudor /tūˈdər/

*








As in,


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

DanishGirl said:


> I am surprised at not seeing more GOT memes..haha


This one was posted earlier in this thread....


----------



## Robot L337 (Feb 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Michael Fox Jr. said:


> Enjoy your grapes! ;-)
> View attachment 14201791


We just like watching her eat them!


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

I am sorry, it is not watch related, but it is so lol I couln't resist


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

double post


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Is this how a meme starts?


----------



## njkobb (Apr 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## njkobb (Apr 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

njkobb said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was Lincoln wearing a watch when he said this?


----------



## 1afc (Mar 19, 2014)

Elkins45 said:


> Was Lincoln wearing a watch when he said this?


Yes it was a Grand Seiko HAQ.


----------



## tmnc (Jan 3, 2018)

njkobb said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I believe this has already been posted

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## missing-link (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

Charlie


----------



## ChrisGMT (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

I posted this elsewhere, a while back, when I was ignorant of Lacoworld...


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## Bill Adler (Oct 4, 2013)




----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

ChrisGMT said:


> View attachment 14222151


Excellent work there! :-! Here's the sequel to that.


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Once a while we, WIS, would spot a familiar watch on a stranger's wrist. Here's how it goes...


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Imagine if our watches can see us... that's how it looks when we check the time.


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Sometime an AD watch salesman would go far and beyond to _open our eyes_ to find the perfect watch. :-d


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Oh boy.


----------



## missing-link (Oct 20, 2017)

Snaggletooth said:


> Oh boy.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## missing-link (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## missing-link (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

I posted one few months back, here's the revised New Meat Policies for WUS.


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

My friends, Keep Your Chin Up! Enjoy your watches, and take things easily! Have a nice day, night or whatever!


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

*When one realizes a cheap quartz watch is more accurate than an automatic.*


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Well done Sir!


Michael Fox Jr. said:


> *When one realizes a cheap quartz watch is more accurate than an automatic.*


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

Michael Fox Jr. said:


> *When one realizes a cheap quartz watch is more accurate than an automatic.*


So we're bastardizing the meme thread with gifs now? Ugh...


----------



## missing-link (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## DanishGirl (May 9, 2016)

Desperate much?


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

DanishGirl said:


> Desperate much?


Making fun of this.








Charlie


----------



## Robot L337 (Feb 14, 2013)

Charlie1888 said:


> Making fun of this.
> View attachment 14240061
> 
> 
> Charlie


I couldn't imagine the tediousness of unlinking and re-linking all those bracelets just for that stupid photo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiejoe (Feb 9, 2015)

Robot L337 said:


> I couldn't imagine the tediousness of unlinking and re-linking all those bracelets just for that stupid photo.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How funny.

I wasn't thinking 'wow what a baller', but rather went thought 'gee what a pain in the bum'.


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

The preparation for that picture might take at least an hour...removing and reattaching the clasps,not mentioning the chance of scratching the bracelet/clasp/interior of the car...


----------



## tmnc (Jan 3, 2018)

DanishGirl said:


> Desperate much?


This person has a BMW M series. I feel no sympathy for the fool. I'd take a M__ over a Lambo anyday.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tmnc (Jan 3, 2018)

Charlie1888 said:


> Making fun of this.
> View attachment 14240061
> 
> 
> Charlie


Ya gotta do it for the 'Gram!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

Synequano said:


> The preparation for that picture might take at least an hour...removing and reattaching the clasps,not mentioning the chance of scratching the bracelet/clasp/interior of the car...


Duct tape not shown.

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Robot L337 said:


> I couldn't imagine the tediousness of unlinking and re-linking all those bracelets just for that stupid photo.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The butler did it.


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

What's wrong with this thread, the last page's missing until I made this post...


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

Michael Fox Jr. said:


> What's wrong with this thread, the last page's missing until I make this post...


Maybe even the computer has you on ignore?
Just kidding...


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

Michael Fox Jr. said:


> What's wrong with this thread, the last page's missing until I made this post...


Lots of threads having issues with not being able to show recent posts for some users. They're working on it (per some threads in the issues forum.)


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

Time Exposure said:


> Maybe even the computer has you on ignore?
> Just kidding...


:-d:-d:-d


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Time Exposure said:


> Maybe even the computer has you on ignore?


No problem, practicing on my punchlines, as advised by Mr. Davidka. More people will like me, soon. ;-)


----------



## tmnc (Jan 3, 2018)

Time Exposure said:


> Maybe even the computer has you on ignore?
> Just kidding...


Literally just laughed out loud

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robot L337 (Feb 14, 2013)

Michael Fox Jr. said:


> No problem, practicing on my punchlines, as advised by Mr. Davidka. More people will like me, soon. ;-)
> 
> View attachment 14245893


Lol funny, but so stupid.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Practice make better. ;-)


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

Someone please add something with a 48 point font soon... I don't want to buy a meal tray-sized phone.


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

Brian spends his entire lottery win on watches and a Lamborghini...








Charlie


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Spend your time with your lady, or her heart will say Nein to you.




I am no better though, I am posting memes while on our vacation... ha ha ;-)


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

Charlie


----------



## missing-link (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## missing-link (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## MoreCowdog (Nov 11, 2014)




----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Hmmm


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Charlie1888 said:


> View attachment 14248083
> 
> 
> View attachment 14248085
> ...


Good job! :-!


----------



## Robot L337 (Feb 14, 2013)

Michael Fox Jr. said:


> Good job! :-!
> 
> View attachment 14248897


Who's Louie?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## missing-link (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## tmnc (Jan 3, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MoreCowdog (Nov 11, 2014)




----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

dbostedo said:


> Lots of threads having issues with not being able to show recent posts for some users. They're working on it (per some threads in the issues forum.)


Still happening to me, just stops after a few pages then as much as 10 pages aren't possible to see but you can skip to the end...

In meme form









Sent from my VKY-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## missing-link (Oct 20, 2017)

Mathy said:


> Still happening to me, just stops after a few pages then as much as 10 pages aren't possible to see but you can skip to the end...
> 
> In meme form
> 
> ...


Here IFTFY


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

MoreCowdog said:


>


I guess a few of you here are Soviet sympathizers. I can tell you straight, I don't like commies! Gladly, my family escaped the hardship.


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)




----------



## missing-link (Oct 20, 2017)

pantagruel said:


>


Haut Horrorlogie!


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## MoreCowdog (Nov 11, 2014)

Michael Fox Jr. said:


> I guess a few of you here are Soviet sympathizers. I can tell you straight, I don't like commies! Gladly, my family escaped the hardship.
> 
> View attachment 14251993


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Michael Fox Jr. said:


> View attachment 14252173


Now THAT'S a meme.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

Stole this from a guitar forum. Still applies here.


----------



## missing-link (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)

For my affordable watch brethren...


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

v1triol said:


> View attachment 14263401


As jealousy raises it's ugly head...


----------



## tmnc (Jan 3, 2018)

v1triol said:


> View attachment 14263401












Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> As jealousy raises it's ugly head...


What?


----------



## Timeonthewrist (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

Charlie


----------



## missing-link (Oct 20, 2017)

Not exactly a meme but it explains the Rolex scarcity at AD https://dilbert.com/strip/2019-06-30


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Ginault and TC......Ginault and TC..............hmmmmm ?









Ginault and TC?..............................huuuuhh? ?









TC?..............................and......Ginault......? whaaahhhh? ?









TEEEEE CEEEEEE.........AAAAANND.........GINAULT?!!!! ?


















Too soon?


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

If there was some German above, I'd swear it was MFjr...


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Stolen from another site. Credit to AndroidIsAwesome.


----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

The real reason why the Rolex boutiques are empty. The government is behind everything


----------



## missing-link (Oct 20, 2017)

internet.interface said:


> The real reason why the Rolex boutiques are empty. The government is behind everything


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Made this one for another thread.


----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)




----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)




----------



## tmnc (Jan 3, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

904 vs 316 steel
















Charlie


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

I bet you guys miss me, do you? ;-) Here's the good new, I've killed Stasi single-handedly! My typewriter is safe!


Michael Fox Jr. said:


> View attachment 14251993


And yes, I've also slept with Stacy's mom.





Prepare your eyes for massive entertainments.


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Gotta have her back again, it's Munn-day!


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

It's ok, kids, any guy gives you a lollipop is a good guy! :-d


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

He will pull the trigger for you too, if you're too slow.


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Afterall, he's just a SEIKO killer! The snobbery part was just playing pretend.


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

God dame it, just get in the pool! Forget that time piece of yours for a moment, would you?!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 14355155


Oh yes, nice little town in England. I know these two gentlemen are from there.


----------



## Munchie (Dec 20, 2013)

You guys:-d


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmnc (Jan 3, 2018)

I would like to say few things:

1. It has been a long time since MFJr posted a meme.

2. I hope you're not NOW discovering Stacy's mom.

3. Would've been better to wait until Monday to post the Munn meme. Cause ya know...symmetry.

4. I second half of the picture in #6 I can get behind

5. MFJr is back making pictures with lots of words on them.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Mezzly said:


>


Ok, ok, advice taken.


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

How's this? ;-)


----------



## missing-link (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Regards,


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

James A said:


> View attachment 14358741
> 
> 
> Regards,


This meme is approved by 10/10 dads surveyed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

Not mine.









Charlie


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Mine


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

And a other one...


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Last one (I think)


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

Davidka said:


> Mine


Oh my god this is so me right now. I keep telling myself I have bought too many watches this year and won't buy any more until 2020.

Then I'm like "I don't have a G-Shock"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Davidka said:


>


And... you will Get Lucky setting it correctly. :-d


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Charlie1888 said:


> View attachment 14360443


That's Anna Kendrick, correct? She's pretty and actually looks kind of like Overly Attached GF when she's older.








Of course, it was her round eyes meme look when she's younger that's most memorable.


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Let me use Anna too. ;-)


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Take 2.


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

Charlie


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonder (Dec 28, 2017)

O K C I A O


----------



## Morubozu (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

Morubozu said:


> View attachment 14373089


Okay, I don't understand every meme, but I'm really lost on this one.
Did Michael Fox Jr. reproduce?


----------



## Munchie (Dec 20, 2013)

I don't get it :-d


----------



## Munchie (Dec 20, 2013)

,


----------



## GetLittUp (Apr 22, 2014)

GetLittUp said:


> "So I'd like a watch..." threads on every internet forum all end like this. Kind of sickening, really. Sad thing is, I'm sure I'd love the sub if I wasn't a forum regular lol. So sick of seeing its FAT CHUBBY LUGS EVERYWHERE (lol, just jokes. Relax sub parrots )
> 
> View attachment 10393826


Ever look back at a post you made and cringe? I think this is the dumbest thing I've ever written down. I've owned a SubC for over a year and I love it, will never get rid of it.


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Time Exposure said:


> Okay, I don't understand every meme, but I'm really lost on this one.
> Did Michael Fox Jr. reproduce?


I'm here. Even a clown like me knows not to post a straight wrist shot in a meme thread. ;-)


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

Charlie


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

When you post in The Cafe forum, or when a mod removes your posts.


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Morubozu said:


> View attachment 14373089


Nice. Quite subtle but still gives a strong punch.


Michael Fox Jr. said:


> I'm here. Even a clown like me knows not to post a straight wrist shot in a meme thread. ;-)


There is nothing straight about that wristshot.


----------



## vkalia (Oct 26, 2014)

Time Exposure said:


> Did Michael Fox Jr. reproduce?


Hahahaha, that's a good o-- wait, you werent seriously asking that, were you?

(Sorry MFJ - low hanging fruit, couldnt resist....)


----------



## 1afc (Mar 19, 2014)

Michael Fox Jr. said:


> How's this? ;-)
> 
> View attachment 14357541


But not a watch in sight!


----------



## 1afc (Mar 19, 2014)

Charlie1888 said:


> Not mine.
> 
> View attachment 14360443
> 
> ...


Charlie do you know how to spell??
I'm sure there is something wrong in the first one.


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Davidka said:


> There is nothing straight about that wristshot.


Straight there means directly from the camera. Like I drank from the bottle straight! ;-)

Here's a gentle reminder for the marvelous gentlemen in our noble forum.


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

1afc said:


> Charlie do you know how to spell??
> I'm sure there is something wrong in the first one.


Talks are cheap, post some memes your own!


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

Charlie


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Michael Fox Jr. said:


> ...
> 
> Here's a gentle reminder for the marvelous gentlemen in our noble forum.
> 
> View attachment 14376525


Oh, stop talking about me.

It's All about MF Jr. (That sounds kinda bad).


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Ought to put this here.



Charlie1888 said:


> Sorry, I couldn't resist. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's my reaction when I first saw it.








Everyone's so serious helping me find mushroom crown, then suddenly you posted a meme. Well done, man! :-! By the way, those Corums are quirky, if not for the ridiculous high prices for some, I probably would grab one.


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Here's something to say about all the references to Mr. Michael J. Fox to me. First, what an honour, a famous actor and somebody I do admire and respect. But if you have not already guessed it, I am neither him or someone related to him. So, please give the guy some respect, and stop using him in memes.

I am just a guy who writes for a living and loves to make jokes, and also happens to like watches. It's just that simple. Don't be afraid of me, I'm not evil.



Michael Fox Jr. said:


> My user name is just my name for my mortal self, albeit an Americanized version. When I was studying abroad in Univ. in U.S., my actual last name caused quite a stir, since it sounded like a cuss word. So under the advice of my friends, I changed it to [Fox] as my official pen name.
> 
> My immortal self, however, I am actually the angel of love. Does anyone want an arrow to the heart? Let me know, I will make sure it's laced with extra love potion. :-d


And yes, I am also the angel of love, don't you feel my love potion already? :-d


----------



## vkalia (Oct 26, 2014)

Michael Fox Jr. said:


> My user name is just my name for my mortal self, albeit an Americanized version. When I was studying abroad in Univ. in U.S., my actual last name caused quite a stir, since it sounded like a cuss word. So under the advice of my friends, I changed it to the user name here as my official pen name.


Wa-pa-pa-pa-pa-pa-pow


----------



## 1afc (Mar 19, 2014)

Michael Fox Jr. said:


> Talks are cheap, post some memes your own!


HA! GOTCHA!.

I have posted one so you haven't read every one then.

But then again neither have I.


----------



## 1afc (Mar 19, 2014)

Michael Fox Jr. said:


> Talks are cheap, post some memes your own!


HA! GOTCHA!.

I have posted one so you haven't read every one then.

But then again neither have I.


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

1afc said:


> ...neither have I.


WHAT?!?!? It's the best thread ever. Anyone who hasn't, should start at page 1 and read the whole thing. You'll laugh, you'll cry, you'll get mad and confused, and then laugh again. Do it!


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

RobMc said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats is actually a funny one


----------



## Parsival (Apr 16, 2018)

Man I love this thread. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

1afc said:


> HA! GOTCHA!.
> 
> I have posted one so you haven't read every one then.
> 
> But then again neither have I.


Ok, good one. I actually liked yours there.


1afc said:


>


As for "reading" the whole thread, yes, I did. Took me about 4 sessions to look through all the meme posts from first page up to the page I joined in. Then now there are close to another 100 pages (10 posts/page) added since. It's a lot of stuffs here, nobody can remember every single meme here unless it's very memorable.


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## TheWhiteRabbit (Aug 3, 2018)

Michael Fox Jr. said:


> View attachment 14385795


Aaahhh yes. It is Munnday isn't it? Good call. I keep forgetting.


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Yup, everyday can be a Munnday! ;-)


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

:-d


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

Charlie


----------



## missing-link (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Michael Fox Jr. said:


> *... Don't be afraid of me, I'm not evil.*


... Isn't this what all of the evil people of the world have ever said?! Hit1er (it censored him out!), Osama, Sadam, etc., etc.


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

missing-link said:


>


OK, I give up. I don't get it.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

dbostedo said:


> OK, I give up. I don't get it.


Me either.


----------



## missing-link (Oct 20, 2017)

dbostedo said:


> OK, I give up. I don't get it.





Elkins45 said:


> Me either.


Every day can be a MF Jr. day but he should use large fonts even when he does an Olivia Munn meme. 
The actress on my meme is supposedly Olivia Munn



Michael Fox Jr. said:


> Yup, everyday can be a Munnday! ;-)
> 
> View attachment 14385809
> 
> ...





missing-link said:


>


----------



## missing-link (Oct 20, 2017)

missing-link said:


> Every day can be a MF Jr. day but he should use large fonts even when he does an Olivia Munn meme.
> The actress on my meme is supposedly Olivia Munn


And the guy doesn't even wear a watch, like many recent MF Jr. memes. Hmmmm.


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> ... Isn't this what all of the evil people of the world have ever said?! Hit1er (it censored him out!), Osama, Sadam, etc., etc.


You just had to mention him did you, because I'm German? Two generations later, I have absolutely nothing to do with the war, talk about stereotype! I doubt any of those guys ever said anything close, because they did want people to fear them.



missing-link said:


> The actress on my meme is supposedly Olivia Munn


Yes that's her alright with her then boyfriend and American "_Football_" player Aaron Rodgers. They split in 2017.


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

missing-link said:


> Every day can be a MF Jr. day but he should use large fonts even when he does an Olivia Munn meme.
> The actress on my meme is supposedly Olivia Munn


Forget larger - how about readable print fonts and not that fancy stuff I can't decrypt.


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Davidka said:


> Forget larger - how about readable print fonts and not that fancy stuff I can't decrypt.


It's an art, man! As I am the Meme Artist. ;-)


----------



## ljb187 (Nov 6, 2009)

I suppose I made a watch meme four years ago in response to a good-hearted kid asking if he should bring his Oris Aquis to boot camp:










Hope things worked out for him.


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

That drill sergeant has quit the loose lips. Usually guys like that will spray a lot. "Spray and Pray, Soldier!"


----------



## missing-link (Oct 20, 2017)

Davidka said:


> Forget larger - how about readable print fonts and not that fancy stuff I can't decrypt.


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Another addition to my artistry!







;-)


----------



## missing-link (Oct 20, 2017)

Suggesting to MF to use large fonts is like requesting an SS Daytona from an AD


http://imgur.com/t


----------



## missing-link (Oct 20, 2017)

Michael Fox Jr. said:


> Another addition to my artistry!
> View attachment 14388611
> 
> ;-)


This is actually much better. Now go to Bett


----------



## vkalia (Oct 26, 2014)

This thread now needs a FU-uhrer meme.


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Hate to add to the meme thread memes about the meme thread - but cannot resist...


----------



## Moss28 (Dec 26, 2017)

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

Charlie


----------



## MJD999 (Jun 7, 2014)

internet.interface said:


> View attachment 10724898


OMG I'm glad I am not alone on this!


----------



## missing-link (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Patent Guy (Dec 16, 2016)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## missing-link (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## missing-link (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## missing-link (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## squincher (Jan 31, 2015)

Michael Fox Jr. said:


> View attachment 14396749
> 
> View attachment 14396753
> 
> ...


You've given it a good try, but unfortunately, not everyone is good at everything. Such as making memes. While I'm sure you have many outstanding attributes, making memes is not one of them. In fact, they are horrible. Please stop while you still have a shred of dignity.


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

squincher said:


> You've given it a good try, but unfortunately, not everyone is good at everything. Such as making memes. While I'm sure you have many outstanding attributes, making memes is not one of them. In fact, they are horrible. Please stop while you still have a shred of dignity.


It's easy to be a keyboard warrior. For example, criticizing a movie someone spent months to make; criticizing a youtube watch review that someone spend days to make; or similarly skipping over the entire thread and criticizing 1 post someone made.

I don't understand either the insistence here for a meme to follow strict rules and only reusing existing materials. Creativity like mine, where hours are spent from the inception of an idea, to material gathering and to put together the graphics, is seen as violation of the rules. With such narrow mindedness, so goes the sense of humour.

"Afternoon Delight" was a 70's classic representing an era where sexuality was open and unashamed of. Not to mention it has great vocals and melody. Together with graphics of Apollo 11 from 1969 and the more recent Blue Origin rocket prototype, I thought it would entertain you. But unfortunately confirmed what I thought was true, that people has turned into more self-righteous and sexually conservative (at least on the surface) socially.

Well, sorry for un-entertained you.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

^ I studied in England. I studied in U.S. I happen to embrace all cultures. Weird in sense of humour, yes, but not a bad person. Unfortunately, the stereotypes against Germans are still here.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## squincher (Jan 31, 2015)

Michael Fox Jr. said:


> It's easy to be a keyboard warrior. For example, criticizing a movie someone spent months to make; criticizing a youtube watch review that someone spend days to make; or similarly skipping over the entire thread and criticizing 1 post someone made.
> 
> I don't understand either the insistence here for a meme to follow strict rules and only reusing existing materials. Creativity like mine, where hours are spent from the inception of an idea, to material gathering and to put together the graphics, is seen as violation of the rules. With such narrow mindedness, so goes the sense of humour.
> 
> ...


I didn't say you don't work hard at it, or criticize your content. The problem is memes are supposed to be funny or make a concise statement and yours aren't funny or concise. Not even close. The fact you work that hard on them and get the results you do, should tell you something. You'll probably end up becoming a meme yourself if you keep at it.


----------



## missing-link (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## iuprof (Feb 9, 2012)

squincher said:


> I didn't say you don't work hard at it, or criticize your content. The problem is memes are supposed to be funny or make a concise statement and yours aren't funny or concise. Not even close. The fact you work that hard on them and get the results you do, should tell you something. You'll probably end up becoming a meme yourself if you keep at it.


One of my favorites might apply here...






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

squincher said:


> I didn't say you don't work hard at it, or criticize your content. The problem is memes are supposed to be funny or make a concise statement and yours aren't funny or concise. Not even close. The fact you work that hard on them and get the results you do, should tell you something. You'll probably end up becoming a meme yourself if you keep at it.


Judging by the quantity of Michael Fox memes now exceeding Lacoworld memes here, I'd say he already has.


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)




----------



## AngelDeVille (May 13, 2019)




----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)

Unshamelessly stolen from _you-know-where _(last time I wrote its name, mods deleted my post).

















Shots fired.


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

ChronoTraveler said:


> Unshamelessly stolen from _you-know-where _(last time I wrote its name, mods deleted my post).
> 
> View attachment 14402559
> 
> ...


Couldn't wait ONE DAY to post this?


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

^ Thank you for standing up for me, much appreciated!

Let's step back a bit and talk about something a little differently, rather than just focus on me, as I am not that important. ;-)

So, this thread has been going for more than 2.5 years now, since its creation. Nobody yet given acknowledgement to posts with the most likes. So here I am acknowledging the top 3 posts based on the number of likes. I've went through the entire thread twice to confirm these, but you're welcome to verify me.

*Third Place: 51 + 3 = 54 Likes*


ConfusedOne said:


>


So this member posted 2 images, not sure which actually attracted more likes. I assumed it's the lower one. He admitted these are not exactly memes.


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Continuing the top 3 of any single post with the most likes in this thread.

*Second Place: 53 + 3 = 56 Likes*


James A said:


>


This one is indeed very funny, as well as in official meme format. Well done by this member!


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

It's a "homage"


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

And the winner is...

*First Place (Winner): 56 + 3 = 59 Likes*


userealwasabi said:


>


This member said "Old but gold", most probably meant he didn't create this, but a repost from elsewhere. Also it happens to be a "meme" with the most text, literally a whole book. ;-)


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

PS Micheal Fox Jr BE LIKE


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Michael Fox Jr. said:


> Also it happens to be a "meme" with the most text,* literally* a whole book. ;-)


----------



## DanishGirl (May 9, 2016)

Mezzly said:


> thanks for making me laugh
> I needed that today


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Keep in mind most of the posts with a lot of likes are toward the beginning of the thread. Naturally, when a thread gets too big and too many pages to scroll through, people will lost interest to read through it. Not to mention, in the middle of the thread Laco World happened, and I supposed it drove away some members who didn't like it. Also keep in mind, Likes are often based on favouritism. As in if the member is your friend, you will likely give more likes than someone who's not. Therefore, it's not always a direct relationship between a funny meme and the number of likes. There are plenty of funny meme without a lot of likes.

As for me, the most like I've ever received in this thread is for this post. Total of 17 Likes for that. Thank you!


Michael Fox Jr. said:


>


It's been a fun time. Lately I've taken things a little too seriously. Like TMNC said, this thread is supposed to be a lighthearted thread. So, I am going to take a break, step back and relax on my couch, while watching you geniuses post your funny, concise and rule abiding memes!


----------



## DanishGirl (May 9, 2016)

Also when I wear Quartz ..lol


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## missing-link (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## missing-link (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

May be 1 more meme for today... can't help after reading the arguments in the "Wearing watches in the shower" thread.









This is a pic from the beginning of the thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/watch-meme-collection-3898418-23.html#post37530370
The member who posted it, never properly put it in meme form.


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Michael Fox Jr. said:


> I've went through the entire thread twice to confirm these














Michael Fox Jr. said:


> you're welcome to verify me.


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Laying on my couch, bored. Best I could come with at the moment.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

My meme generator is out of gas...
however maybe you guys can relate.


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

redhed18 said:


> My meme generator is out of gas...
> however maybe you guys can relate.
> 
> View attachment 14404439


Every time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

Me whenever I check eBay or for sale forum to "just browse"









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## missing-link (Oct 20, 2017)

Davidka said:


>


This is more concise and to the point ;-)


----------



## missing-link (Oct 20, 2017)

I believe one thing is worth noting. A lot of people nowadays are using their phones to read the forum. On a phone screen only the font that is large and have a contrasting background is easy to read. So the memes that may look readable on a large computer screen are unreadable or visually disgusting on a small screen.

The same goes for long sentences (don't do them)

This is why Dawg, I made this meme for you because you like memes:


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Another thanks to TMNC. I see that now your post's removed, I hope you didn't get much infraction from it. I'm sorry to cause you that for standing up for me.


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

missing-link said:


> I believe one thing is worth noting. A lot of people nowadays are using their phones to read the forum. On a phone screen only the font that is large and have a contrasting background is easy to read. So the memes that may look readable on a large computer screen are unreadable or visually disgusting on a small screen.


Part of the reasons for that has to do with picture resolutions. In mobile phone, it automatically shrinks a high res picture to fit the screen which caused the text to look smaller. I was actually aware of that, some of the memes I did recently (such as the one below) were using giant fonts in my computer just to compensate for the mobile format. That's why a lot of memes out there are using low res pictures, which actually look horrible on a computer screen.

Notes had been taken: big white text and low res pic. It is just that I insisted to create my own and to experiment with different styles, instead of using meme generators. There's a difference between resistant to conform and simply being ignorant.



Michael Fox Jr. said:


> How's this? ;-)


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## missing-link (Oct 20, 2017)

Michael Fox Jr. said:


> View attachment 14406297


You have just become more popular. Congrats!


----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

Charlie1888 said:


> View attachment 14403301


.


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

Meme or Bust. 

(No not that kind...)


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Damn autocorrect...


----------



## missing-link (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

JTK Awesome said:


> .












[STRIKE]Munnday[/STRIKE] Miaday
































Charlie


----------



## missing-link (Oct 20, 2017)

Charlie1888 said:


> [STRIKE]Munnday[/STRIKE] Miaday
> 
> Charlie


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

The million dollar question.










Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ExpiredWatchdog (Feb 13, 2019)

squincher said:


> ...You'll probably end up becoming a meme yourself if you keep at it.


Ummm, just look back about 300 pages...

He already is. (Something about automatics always staying wound, which when I read it, though it was referring to the actor and very true).


----------



## ExpiredWatchdog (Feb 13, 2019)

Michael Fox Jr. said:


> ...I've went through the entire thread twice to confirm these, but you're welcome to verify me...


Wow, just wow.

I had trouble viewing maybe half the total number of pages.

Don't you have a job?


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

Charlie


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Story of last few pages in meme form.





















:-d


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

Michael Fox Jr. said:


> View attachment 14414193











Charlie


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Saw this on Reddit and thought this might be relevant...


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Not to mention https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=5020287


----------



## azmirza (Jul 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 14420829


Whatever Simon... your reactions are getting old, time for you to retired to Hjaltland. ;-) I'm sure a helicopter pilot named Snaggletooth wouldn't mind to ferry you there.



Davidka said:


> Not to mention https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=5020287


The scary part is, some of these OPs were actually serious for asking these questions, and people answering them were serious too! I wish they are just for humorous purpose, but often time they are not.

I don't like to critique other's memes, since I am a very _kind gentleman_. ;-) But your white fonts in front of white math formula actually gave me a headache.... try better contrast next time.


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

This kid deserves a meme.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Michael Fox Jr. said:


> This kid deserves a meme.
> 
> View attachment 14423581


I don't get it.


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Not really watch related, but too funny.


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Michael Fox Jr. said:


>


Gentlemen, that's Swedish born pilot Malin Rydqvist. I actually misspelled her name in the meme after the above. I don't think I need to put these in meme...


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> I don't get it.


Check this thread. https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/modest-terminology-proposal-5021603.html#post49710099


----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)




----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Ok, may be 1 more for her. ;-)


----------



## vkalia (Oct 26, 2014)

I was going to make a joystick meme....


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Just made this earlier in another thread. :-d








Sadly she quit youtube just last month. Now she's just a Normally Attached GF. ;-)
https://www.businessinsider.com/ove...-originator-laina-morris-quits-youtube-2019-7
Hope all will be well for her.


----------



## missing-link (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## Courtney Pike (Dec 1, 2018)

azmirza said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Reposting a meme that I made and claiming it for yourself?


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)




----------



## azmirza (Jul 17, 2019)

Courtney Pike said:


> Reposting a meme that I made and claiming it for yourself?


I saw it on Facebook. Didn't know you made it else would've credited. I didn't claim credit anywhere.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xsomaex (Dec 19, 2018)

I feel bad for the things he/she has to put up with


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Michael Fox Jr. said:


> View attachment 14424559


Your sense of humor and mine rarely intersect, but this I find genuinely funny. Well done. |>


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

watchcrank said:


> Your sense of humor and mine rarely intersect, but this I find genuinely funny. Well done. |>


Quite thank you!

Here's another addition to my meme artistry. ;-)


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

:-d


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

The meme thread is slowly dying.


----------



## Moonchucks (Aug 1, 2019)

Minorcollector said:


> The meme thread is slowly dying.


Aren't we all? :-d

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Minorcollector said:


> The meme thread is slowly dying.


----------



## missing-link (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

missing-link said:


>


----------



## missing-link (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

I used to be excited when I saw meme thread updates - it was my favorite thread on f2. Now, I sigh and scroll by to check up later.


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

missing-link said:


>


Ok, signs of life. This one is good.


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

MaxIcon said:


> I used to be excited when I saw meme thread updates - it was my favorite thread on f2. Now, I sigh and scroll by to check up later.


I agree. The first 150 pages were pretty awesome.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

Even the worst of these memes is better than another “is Rolex worth it” thread.


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

Elkins45 said:


> Even the worst of these memes is better than another "is Rolex worth it" thread.


You should make a meme out of that before someone else does


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

Elkins45 said:


> Even the worst of these memes is better than another "is Rolex worth it" thread.


You should make a meme out of that before someone else does


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

Charlie


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)




----------



## missing-link (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

I am innocent!


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

My inner ego.


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Meanwhile in reality...


----------



## xsomaex (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

Charlie


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

:-d


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Charlie1888 said:


>


Long been thinking about using that scene for a meme, but couldn't think of a conversation related to watches. Excellent work there!


----------



## xsomaex (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

Definetly not a meme, but just had to post this pic I snapped on wednesday.












missing-link said:


>


Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## Robot L337 (Feb 14, 2013)

Fantasio said:


> Definetly not a meme, but just had to post this pic I snapped on wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuchsfantasy.ch was not what I expected at all. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xsomaex (Dec 19, 2018)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## xsomaex (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## xsomaex (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## xsomaex (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## xsomaex (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## xsomaex (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## xsomaex (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## xsomaex (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## xsomaex (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

xsomaex said:


>


I can't tell what's going on in the GIF... explain?


----------



## xsomaex (Dec 19, 2018)

dbostedo said:


> I can't tell what's going on in the GIF... explain?


I'm not sure what he's holding lol. Here's a smoother version, but it might not load bc its a large file:


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Meme thread isn't dead but it's in pain no doubt...


----------



## xsomaex (Dec 19, 2018)

dup post


----------



## xsomaex (Dec 19, 2018)

Davidka said:


> Meme thread isn't dead but it's in pain no doubt...


----------



## xsomaex (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

dbostedo said:


> I can't tell what's going on in the GIF... explain?


Looks like they were going to snort something and so nervous the dude dropped it on the floor.

Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## xsomaex (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

Charlie


----------



## missing-link (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## missing-link (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## missing-link (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## xsomaex (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## xsomaex (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## xsomaex (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xsomaex (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## xsomaex (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## xsomaex (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## xsomaex (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## tmnc (Jan 3, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## xsomaex (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## missing-link (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## missing-link (Oct 20, 2017)

xsomaex said:


>


----------



## xsomaex (Dec 19, 2018)

Winding that 7s26 can be a struggle


----------



## xsomaex (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## xsomaex (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Woah! What happened here? I was off the forum for a weekend to spend more time with the wife. Now there are 4 more pages of memes here, mostly from Mr.... X (sorry too lazy to spell your name). Looks like we have a contender for Meme Domination! ;-)



missing-link said:


>


Was this meant for me? Friend? I honestly have no idea who he is. I guess just another bored soul in the internet, just like you, me and anybody else here.

Well, you guys seem to like him better. So I will let him run the show, the stage is all yours Mr. X. Careful though, pretty tough crowd here.

But remember there is no Mememeister like me, who went the extra length of editing everything on his own including animated GIFs (albeit a little harder to do) without using any online generators. Even for that, since the source pictures are not mine, I can't claim copyright to them either. Unlike some silly people who wanted to claim ownership of "their" memes.

Those who posted memes here were essentially providing others with free entertainment. So be nice, there's no need to get hypercritical. Everybody's tastes for humour are different. It's free laugh, and you are not paying for someone to make your laugh.


----------



## xsomaex (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

Got it off Facebook,not my own meme


----------



## xsomaex (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## xsomaex (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## xsomaex (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## xsomaex (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

xsomaex said:


>


A better name would be Back Door Screw Down.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

MaxIcon said:


> I used to be excited when I saw meme thread updates - it was my favorite thread on f2. Now, I sigh and scroll by to check up later.


Yup...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xsomaex (Dec 19, 2018)

Time Exposure said:


> A better name would be Back Door Screw Down.


Future Tudor says "No."


----------



## xsomaex (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## xsomaex (Dec 19, 2018)

Why has no one on the forums ever mentioned this?


----------



## Robot L337 (Feb 14, 2013)

xsomaex said:


> Why has no one on the forums ever mentioned this?


We were waiting for your lame ass to show up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xsomaex (Dec 19, 2018)

it slipped?


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

Charlie


----------



## xsomaex (Dec 19, 2018)

so accurate, bracelet so solid, so easy to wind, so refined. easy no-brainer.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## xsomaex (Dec 19, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 14439755


----------



## missing-link (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## xsomaex (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## xsomaex (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## xsomaex (Dec 19, 2018)

mm yea that ones a classic.


----------



## xsomaex (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)




----------



## missing-link (Oct 20, 2017)

xsomaex said:


> ...


----------



## xsomaex (Dec 19, 2018)

Dup


----------



## xsomaex (Dec 19, 2018)

missing-link said:


>


----------



## major75 (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Charlie1888 said:


> Charlie


This is a yes. I find myself shaking my watch more, if it has a nice looking movement inside. :-d


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Continuing the Jim Carrey theme.


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

One more to exploit the gold watch thread, before it gets old. ;-)


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Readying the next gen for heirloom watch. ;-)


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

It's not just your package that you need to worry about... ;-)


----------



## missing-link (Oct 20, 2017)

Michael Fox Jr. said:


> ...





xsomaex said:


> ...


The point of a meme is to take a well known picture but twist its message adding a new caption. The interplay of the old picture context and the new message is what makes it fun. The word "meme literally means "the same" in French. The game is like building a brand. You take some name, say "Rolex", and repeat and place it on every watch you produce. The repetition is what does it. If you don't use the same name, nobody will remember you. So to make a good meme you should take a well known picture. Here is a good start https://imgflip.com/memetemplates

When you take some new picture no one have ever seen and add your content you basically are singing off key in a choir. Have you two noticed, that nobody else is doing it this way in this thread? 
I guess you are free to sing whatever song you want. Now wouldn't it be better to sing with the rest once you are in choir, err, sorry, thematic thread that is called "watch MEME collection" ?

Cheers and keep up that creativity of yours!


----------



## xsomaex (Dec 19, 2018)

missing-link said:


> The point of a meme is to take a well known picture but twist its message adding a new caption. The interplay of the old picture context and the new message is what makes it fun. The word "meme literally means "the same" in French. The game is like building a brand. You take some name, say "Rolex", and repeat and place it on every watch you produce. The repetition is what does it. If you don't use the same name, nobody will remember you. So to make a good meme you should take a well known picture. Here is a good start https://imgflip.com/memetemplates
> 
> When you take some new picture no one have ever seen and add your content you basically are singing off key in a choir. Have you two noticed, that nobody else is doing it this way in this thread?
> I guess you are free to sing whatever song you want. Now wouldn't it be better to sing with the rest once you are in choir, err, sorry, thematic thread that is called "watch MEME collection" ?
> ...


I used a meme template for this one. Hope you're happy.


----------



## missing-link (Oct 20, 2017)

doublepost


----------



## missing-link (Oct 20, 2017)

xsomaex said:


> I used a meme template for this one. Hope you're happy.


----------



## xsomaex (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## xsomaex (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## xsomaex (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## xsomaex (Dec 19, 2018)

missing-link said:


> ...
> 
> When you take some new picture no one have ever seen and add your content you basically are singing off key in a choir. Have you two noticed, that nobody else is doing it this way in this thread?
> I guess you are free to sing whatever song you want. Now wouldn't it be better to sing with the rest once you are in choir, err, sorry, thematic thread that is called "watch MEME collection" ?
> ...


----------



## missing-link (Oct 20, 2017)

xsomaex said:


>


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

missing-link said:


> The point of a meme is to take a well known picture but twist its message adding a new caption. The interplay of the old picture context and the new message is what makes it fun. The word "meme literally means "the same" in French. The game is like building a brand. You take some name, say "Rolex", and repeat and place it on every watch you produce. The repetition is what does it. If you don't use the same name, nobody will remember you. So to make a good meme you should take a well known picture. Here is a good start https://imgflip.com/memetemplates
> 
> When you take some new picture no one have ever seen and add your content you basically are singing off key in a choir. Have you two noticed, that nobody else is doing it this way in this thread?
> I guess you are free to sing whatever song you want. Now wouldn't it be better to sing with the rest once you are in choir, err, sorry, thematic thread that is called "watch MEME collection" ?
> ...


Almost everything you wrote is wrong but it makes no difference - you can't fight an outlaw with laws.










I'd love to add a rule to this thread "must be funny" but what isn't funny to one might be to another. I'm sure the creator of the post thinks it's funny (actually this is right only for MFJ, Xsomaex is just trolling).

Here is another (thumb) rule: if over 50% of the last two pages are your posts, you're a spammer. No matter how funny you are.


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

missing-link said:


> The point of a meme is to take a well known picture but twist its message adding a new caption. The interplay of the old picture context and the new message is what makes it fun. The word "meme literally means "the same" in French. The game is like building a brand. You take some name, say "Rolex", and repeat and place it on every watch you produce. The repetition is what does it. If you don't use the same name, nobody will remember you. So to make a good meme you should take a well known picture. Here is a good start https://imgflip.com/memetemplates
> 
> When you take some new picture no one have ever seen and add your content you basically are singing off key in a choir. Have you two noticed, that nobody else is doing it this way in this thread?
> I guess you are free to sing whatever song you want. Now wouldn't it be better to sing with the rest once you are in choir, err, sorry, thematic thread that is called "watch MEME collection" ?
> ...


Thank you for the kind advice my fellow kind-hearted WUS member.

Here is another understanding of what "meme" is.  The word "meme" is a short form of Greek word "mimeme". It is a term first coined by Oxford scholar Dr. Richard Dawkins to described a unit of idea "for carrying cultural ideas, symbols, or practices, that can be transmitted from one mind to another through writing, speech, gestures, rituals, or other imitable phenomena with a mimicked theme". Memes are the "cultural analogues to genes in that they self-replicate, mutate, and respond to selective pressures".









That definition predates the recent phenomenon of "internet memes", which are mostly in the form of pictures with captions. Personally, I do not believe that a meme must absolutely follow a strict template. Philosophically, a meme can take any form and can be spread to evolve to other forms. There are those who help spreading the memes by replicating them. There are also those who are creating new memes to be spread to others.


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

One more with Carrey. That would conclude my memetic domemenation for the day. Peace gentlemen!


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Oh, heck, may be 1 more post. Donald, different one from Davidka's post above, directing off key choir. Non-meme please don't kill me. :-d


----------



## Robot L337 (Feb 14, 2013)

Michael Fox Jr. said:


> Oh, heck, may be 1 more post. Donald, different one from Davidka's post above, directing off key choir. Non-meme please don't kill me. :-d


This is neither a meme nor about watches. Let's lock this thread before it get messed up more.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Metallman (May 8, 2014)

Robot L337 said:


> This is neither a meme nor about watches. Let's lock this thread before it get messed up more.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mmm, no. If a thread got locked every time there was an off topic post, 90% of the threads on this forum would get locked. Don't like what you see? Put the people you don't like seeing on ignore, problem solved.


----------



## Cpt Canuck (May 27, 2018)

xsomaex said:


>


Lol


----------



## Cpt Canuck (May 27, 2018)

xsomaex said:


> Winding that 7s26 can be a struggle


"Seiko shuffle"


----------



## xsomaex (Dec 19, 2018)

Cpt Canuck said:


> "Seiko shuffle"


This man knows


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

In Tapatalk,
Click the username
Click the dots
Click Ignore/Block


----------



## xsomaex (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## xsomaex (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## missing-link (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## Cestusrex (Sep 2, 2018)

Okay, I'm out. GOOD NIGHT, SPRINGFIELD!


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

Charlie


----------



## Cestusrex (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

It's a thread in the Affordable Forum.


----------



## Cestusrex (Sep 2, 2018)

Michael Fox Jr. said:


> View attachment 14444747
> 
> It's a thread in the Affordable Forum.


Now that's funny.


----------



## xsomaex (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## Cestusrex (Sep 2, 2018)

xsomaex said:


>


Also funny.


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xsomaex (Dec 19, 2018)

was wondering why it always mattered so much... makes sense now


----------



## xsomaex (Dec 19, 2018)

RobMc said:


>


my watch hates movies too


----------



## major75 (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Cestusrex (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## AngelDeVille (May 13, 2019)




----------



## xsomaex (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## 1afc (Mar 19, 2014)

xsomaex said:


> my watch hates movies too


ROTFLMAO


----------



## Sonder (Dec 28, 2017)

True story


----------



## Viseguy (Jul 1, 2018)

Never used a meme generator before. Sorta like the New Yorker caption contest.


----------



## Viseguy (Jul 1, 2018)

Yippee!


----------



## xsomaex (Dec 19, 2018)

1afc said:


> ROTFLMAO


You need *****


----------



## azmirza (Jul 17, 2019)

Viseguy said:


> Never used a meme generator before. Sorta like the New Yorker caption contest.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

We've all been there.










Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## missing-link (Oct 20, 2017)

Miklos86 said:


> We've all been there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## major75 (May 21, 2015)




----------



## xsomaex (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## xsomaex (Dec 19, 2018)

just passing through, don't mind me...


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

missing-link said:


>


Oh. Didn't reall this meme when I made mine. Great minds think alike.


----------



## Cestusrex (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

missing-link said:


> The point of a meme is to take a well known picture but twist its message adding a new caption. The interplay of the old picture context and the new message is what makes it fun. The word "meme literally means "the same" in French. The game is like building a brand. You take some name, say "Rolex", and repeat and place it on every watch you produce. The repetition is what does it. If you don't use the same name, nobody will remember you. So to make a good meme you should take a well known picture. Here is a good start https://imgflip.com/memetemplates
> 
> When you take some new picture no one have ever seen and add your content you basically are singing off key in a choir. Have you two noticed, that nobody else is doing it this way in this thread?
> I guess you are free to sing whatever song you want. Now wouldn't it be better to sing with the rest once you are in choir, err, sorry, thematic thread that is called "watch MEME collection" ?
> ...


I've asked this question before: if all memes start from well-known images then where do new memes come from?


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)




----------



## Viseguy (Jul 1, 2018)

Elkins45 said:


> I've asked this question before: if all memes start from well-known images then where do new memes come from?




via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## xsomaex (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## xsomaex (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## missing-link (Oct 20, 2017)

Elkins45 said:


> I've asked this question before: if all memes start from well-known images then where do new memes come from?











You should see my message in context. We had people posting some random pictures or gifs unrelated to watches, sometimes unreadable on the phone. So if they would use a site like imgfilp they would at least become more readable. And maybe more fun (a slight chance though). That's all.

To be super clear, they are free to post whatever they want as far as I'm concerned. I have just blocked the ones that I found to be boring spam.

As to where the memes come from. I saw quite a few coming as fragments from a larger story(video, news, etc.) that has become popular (on the internet or elsewhere) for its own. So they have a history.
They are not some random stock pictures in that sense. But hey, that's, like, just my opinion, right?


----------



## xsomaex (Dec 19, 2018)

Evolution of watch-buying reasoning:


----------



## xsomaex (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Cestusrex said:


> View attachment 14448183


Reposting one of my own here, but it seems appropriate:


----------



## Viseguy (Jul 1, 2018)

Watch this meme! :-d


----------



## Viseguy (Jul 1, 2018)

Don't let this happen to you! :-d


----------



## Viseguy (Jul 1, 2018)

Oh, yeah?


----------



## Viseguy (Jul 1, 2018)

I'm done for tonight....


----------



## Viseguy (Jul 1, 2018)

Just recording for posterity...


----------



## missing-link (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## vealmike (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## major75 (May 21, 2015)




----------



## xsomaex (Dec 19, 2018)

imma google that shi*...


----------



## Cestusrex (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## xsomaex (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

xsomaex said:


>


Truth!


----------



## major75 (May 21, 2015)




----------



## xsomaex (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## Cestusrex (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## xsomaex (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## Cestusrex (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## xsomaex (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

xsomaex said:


>


I hate to be dense but I din't understand this at all.


----------



## Munchie (Dec 20, 2013)

Elkins45 said:


> I hate to be dense but I din't understand this at all.


me neither


----------



## xsomaex (Dec 19, 2018)

Elkins45 said:


> I hate to be dense but I din't understand this at all.





Munchie said:


> me neither


There was a couple posts that were being replied to a lot at the time of the post so I just made a reference to it. Here they are if you're curious:

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...eek.com/showthread.php?t=5026867&share_type=t

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...eek.com/showthread.php?t=5012425&share_type=t


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

xsomaex said:


> There was a couple posts that were being replied to a lot at the time of the post so I just made a reference to it. Here they are if you're curious:
> 
> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...eek.com/showthread.php?t=5026867&share_type=t
> 
> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...eek.com/showthread.php?t=5012425&share_type=t


The only mention there is your meme so you are referencing yourself.


----------



## xsomaex (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## xsomaex (Dec 19, 2018)

Davidka said:


> The only mention there is your meme so you are referencing yourself.


The first link is the latest related post and the second link is the context that contains the reference:
View attachment 14454181


----------



## xsomaex (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## Cestusrex (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## xsomaex (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## Cestusrex (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

xsomaex said:


>


There's a better version GIF for this, where you can see more fluid coming out of her. ;-)


----------



## xsomaex (Dec 19, 2018)

Michael Fox Jr. said:


> There's a better version GIF for this, where you can see more fluid coming out of her. ;-)


Uhhh... ok...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Michael Fox Jr. said:


> There's a better version GIF for this, where you can see more fluid coming out of her. ;-)


----------



## xsomaex (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## Cestusrex (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## xsomaex (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## xsomaex (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

xsomaex said:


> There was a couple posts that were being replied to a lot at the time of the post so I just made a reference to it. Here they are if you're curious:
> 
> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...eek.com/showthread.php?t=5026867&share_type=t
> 
> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...eek.com/showthread.php?t=5012425&share_type=t


----------



## xsomaex (Dec 19, 2018)

Elkins45 said:


> View attachment 14456557


You're in luck. You can click the link in a browser like chrome and it will still redirect you to the correct post.


----------



## xsomaex (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Parody to the "Desperately Dateless" thread.


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

Michael Fox Jr. said:


> View attachment 14456907
> 
> Parody to the "Desperately Dateless" thread.


"I'm so angry I'm going to burn myself with this starter pistol."


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Parody for the "Why we need a Perpetual Calendar if we cannot live Perpetual years?" thread.


----------



## Cestusrex (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

The paradox of randomness...


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

In fact he did the same cigarette look all the way back in Platoon (1986).


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

One more with depressed business guy. ;-)


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

:-d


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Is there such thing as _Speed Meming_?








I guess now...








Mr. X I hope you will continue meming, not just walk off selling. ;-)


----------



## xsomaex (Dec 19, 2018)

Michael Fox Jr. said:


> Is there such thing as _Speed Meming_?
> View attachment 14458039
> 
> 
> ...


What are you talking about?


----------



## Cestusrex (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

.


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

xsomaex said:


> What are you talking about?


They way some people speed-post to reach the post count of 100 so they can start listing watches in the sales corner. Then they just stop posting in the regular forum altogether. Surely not the case with you, but unfortunately a common occurrence around here.


----------



## xsomaex (Dec 19, 2018)

Miklos86 said:


> They way some people speed-post to reach the post count of 100 so they can start listing watches in the sales corner. Then they just stop posting in the regular forum altogether. Surely not the case with you, but unfortunately a common occurrence around here.


Not the case here.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

xsomaex

Cestusrex

Why do you 2 always seem to post together...??

Something fishy in Memeland.


----------



## Munchie (Dec 20, 2013)

OR


----------



## Munchie (Dec 20, 2013)

.


----------



## xsomaex (Dec 19, 2018)

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> xsomaex
> 
> Cestusrex
> 
> ...


We don't know each other/aren't the same person if that's what you're wondering.


----------



## Miller Time II (Jan 5, 2018)

xsomaex said:


> We don't know each other/aren't the same person if that's what you're wondering.


How do you know you're not the same person? Did you ever see fight club? Cestusrex could be your Tyler Durden...


----------



## missing-link (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## major75 (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Cestusrex (Sep 2, 2018)

Nope, I'm just me; as far as I can tell.


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

xsomaex said:


> What are you talking about?


I was partly joking, and Miklos86 explained it all. Also don't mind the tough crowd here, just post away. We should strive to make the Public Forum, the *friendliest forum*! ;-)


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Not my meme, but look even IMGFLIP agrees that we are the most humorous people in der Welt! ;-)


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Cestusrex said:


>


They do have the SKONE.


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Can Mr. Human Spider detect a "Homage"?


----------



## Cestusrex (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## ExpiredWatchdog (Feb 13, 2019)

xsomaex said:


> Elkins45 said:
> 
> 
> > I hate to be dense but I din't understand this at all.


He just got to 100 posts, don't worry, you won't see him here any longer.


----------



## missing-link (Oct 20, 2017)

ExpiredWatchdog said:


> He just got to 100 posts, don't worry, you won't see him here any longer.


----------



## major75 (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Cestusrex (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Just realized the meme thread had hit over 400 pages (10 posts/page) and over 4000 posts! Congrats!

It's been fun and thank you for those enjoying my memes. Thank you for those who don't like them, too. ;-)









Long live the meme thread, may more Elite Memers join the show and carrying on with the tradition!

A great song for the tribute.


----------



## Munchie (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks For The Meme-ories: Our Favorite Watch Memes
https://www.watchonista.com/articles/opinions/thanks-meme-ories-our-favorite-watch-memes

...they even define What is a meme?


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Regards,


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

Michael Fox Jr. said:


> Just realized the meme thread had hit over 400 pages (10 posts/page) and over 4000 posts! Congrats!
> 
> It's been fun and thank you for those enjoying my memes. Thank you for those who don't like them, too. ;-)
> 
> ...


...


----------



## missing-link (Oct 20, 2017)

James A said:


> ...


 a really good one from you. deserves its own mention. 
View attachment 14469789


----------



## Cestusrex (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

James A said:


> View attachment 14469781
> 
> View attachment 14469789
> 
> ...


These are great!

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

Daily WRUW struggle.










Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Munchie said:


> View attachment 14469571


I share your pain Munchie ;-)


----------



## missing-link (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## Cestusrex (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

James A said:


>


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Those were great James A!


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

James A said:


> Regards,


OP in de house!


----------



## Cestusrex (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## Robot L337 (Feb 14, 2013)

Miklos86 said:


> These are great!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


These brands? These women? Or these boobies?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cestusrex (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## Cestusrex (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## rdoder (Jul 13, 2013)




----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

^^^
I like the little story the first, second, fourth, and fifth images tell... but the third one... WTF?


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)




----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

Elkins45 said:


> View attachment 14478109


Outstanding! So true.


----------



## rdoder (Jul 13, 2013)

.


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

Elkins45 said:


> View attachment 14478109


Outstanding! So true.


----------



## 1afc (Mar 19, 2014)

Michael Fox Jr. said:


> View attachment 14471703


First one is Priceless!


----------



## Cestusrex (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

James A said:


> View attachment 14469781



















Charlie


----------



## Cestusrex (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

:-d


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

Michael Fox Jr. said:


> View attachment 14483403
> 
> :-d


I hesitate to ask... but who are those people?


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

dbostedo said:


> I hesitate to ask... but who are those people?


Nick Hayek, Director of Swatch Group and his late father, Nicolas Georges Hayek I believe


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

xsomaex said:


> imma google that shi*...


After said googling


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

View attachment 14484435


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

Are you sure about this:



Michael Fox Jr. said:


> View attachment 14483403
> 
> :-d











https://blog.technavio.com/blog/top-10-watch-brands-by-market-share


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

NC_Hager626 said:


> Are you sure about this:
> 
> View attachment 14484459
> 
> ...


Not Apple? 46 million shipped as of sixteen months ago.


----------



## missing-link (Oct 20, 2017)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f73/no-c...ll-look-my-watch-4712821.html#/topics/4712821


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

watchcrank said:


> Not Apple? 46 million shipped as of sixteen months ago.


With the Apple Watch, I look at as _every dog has its day._ However, if Fossil Group 'will be offering more than 250 smartwatch styles, powered by Wear OS by Google', I believe things will change - who does not already use Google daily.


----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## Cestusrex (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

NC_Hager626 said:


> ...powered by Wear OS by Google... who does not already use Google daily.


Those two things aren't really connected if you're talking about using the Google search engine. It's much more like Android (Google OS) versus Apple OS... so you would either have an iPhone/iWatch combo, or an Android/Wear OS watch combo. And the Wear OS watches could be made by lots of folks.


----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## Cestusrex (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## Rob 1 Million (Dec 20, 2018)

;]


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

.











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

StephenRG said:


>


God this is so me. I am lucky if I can keep a watch in my collection for a year, because after 6 months I'm already onto the next shiny new thing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## missing-link (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

missing-link said:


>


Hogwash. Normies won't notice what's on one wrist anyway. Why would they notice what's on the second?


----------



## missing-link (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## missing-link (Oct 20, 2017)

watchcrank said:


> Hogwash. Normies won't notice what's on one wrist anyway. Why would they notice what's on the second?


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

missing-link said:


>


In light of the octopus in your previous post, I stand corrected. :-d My congratulations on your eight-wristed magnificence. |> b-)


----------



## missing-link (Oct 20, 2017)

watchcrank said:


> In light of the octopus in your previous post, I stand corrected. :-d My congratulations on your eight-wristed magnificence. |> b-)


----------



## missing-link (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

The shower thread keeps going...


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Since Area 51 is mentioned...


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan (Dec 4, 2014)

Made for a Bulova forum discussion, but seemed more appropriate here.


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

RobMc said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## missing-link (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Bro of OoO


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

missing-link said:


>


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

Follow me on Instagram @ciccio_vintage


----------



## DarthVedder (Jun 12, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IndependentGeorge (Oct 4, 2018)

DarthVedder said:


>


You need to add, "Cool Rolex, Bro!".


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

IndependentGeorge said:


> You need to add, "Cool Rolex, Bro!".


And something about a (RedBar) #sexpile


----------



## Fenix84 (Jun 28, 2012)

https://imgflip.com/memegenerator


----------



## missing-link (Oct 20, 2017)

Fenix84 said:


> https://imgflip.com/memegenerator


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

Timex joins Chanel in "cutting out the middleman"... 















That's you and me brother!


----------



## Cestusrex (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

Follow me on Instagram @ciccio_vintage


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

ciccio_started_it said:


> Follow me on Instagram @ciccio_vintage


You beat me to it.


----------



## DarthVedder (Jun 12, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Not exactly a meme but......


__
http://instagr.am/p/B2JkgsNHix5/


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

yep


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

You know which thread this is about. ;-)


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

OMG David that was LOL funny. Well done, sir!


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

All I want is to know when there's a new 40mm titanium solar diver...










Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## Blue Note (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

Got this one off FB...


----------



## skuzapo (Jan 26, 2018)

In terms of fishing I think it would be more like, rolex cat started out with small lures and catching small fish, but got hungrier for a bigger meal so started using bigger fancier more sophisticated lures that were too big to fit in many of the mouths of the fish in the stream. steinhart kitty comes in (after decades of a frenzy of cats of all sizes had been doing the same) with lures of rolexs original size or slightly smaller and fishes immediately downstream, catching the smaller fish that the still very successful rolex cat wasn't able to land and didnt care to land until they got bigger, because rolex cat was not hungry by any means. And the steinhart cat would be tiny in comparison with the rolex cat. Lol


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

skuzapo said:


> In terms of fishing I think it would be more like, rolex cat started out with small lures and catching small fish, but got hungrier for a bigger meal so started using bigger fancier more sophisticated lures that were too big to fit in many of the mouths of the fish in the stream. steinhart kitty comes in (after decades of a frenzy of cats of all sizes had been doing the same) with lures of rolexs original size or slightly smaller and fishes immediately downstream, catching the smaller fish that the still very successful rolex cat wasn't able to land and didnt care to land until they got bigger, because rolex cat was not hungry by any means. And the steinhart cat would be tiny in comparison with the rolex cat. Lol


tl;dr Can you put all that in a meme? :-d;-)


----------



## woiter (Jul 20, 2018)

Feel free to use this next time somebody posts yet another clone of a sub.








Sent from my rotary phone using Crapatalk


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

:-d


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

watchcrank said:


> tl;dr Can you put all that in a meme? :-d;-)


Here you go, in the template of der master:










Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

woiter said:


> Feel free to use this next time somebody posts yet another clone of a sub.
> View attachment 14536953


I think you could probably get 5 pages out of this meme if you post it in the Ginault thread over on the divers forum...


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

mconlonx said:


> View attachment 14536151


SBDN001


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## jhwarthog (Apr 9, 2015)

I just spent way too long scrolling this thread! Hahaha

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

NC_Hager626 said:


> View attachment 14541941


I don't get it... what's it a reference to?


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

dbostedo said:


> I don't get it... what's it a reference to?


It is referenced to a thread on the Public Forum:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/3-bas...tion-simple-starter-guide-novice-5050613.html


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Regards,


----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

Pilfered from the Facebook group and very politically incorrect


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Regards,


----------



## missing-link (Oct 20, 2017)

James A said:


> View attachment 14548571
> 
> 
> Regards,


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Regards,


----------



## statuswan (Jun 17, 2019)

Dangerous question...









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fenix84 (Jun 28, 2012)

Edit:Higher Res


----------



## Egsise (Jul 12, 2018)




----------



## skyboss_4evr (Aug 19, 2018)

Egsise said:


> View attachment 14569809


LOL!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

So wrong, but so funny.

Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Egsise said:


> View attachment 14569809


Well, with that phallic 12 o'clock mark...


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

Davidka said:


> ... Oedipal ...


----------



## Vetinari67 (Feb 19, 2017)

dbostedo said:


> View attachment 14571805












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

I think it's a Middle Eastern thing....


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

dbostedo said:


> View attachment 14571805


Oh you're right, I meant phallic symbol. Fixed.


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

OMG those last two with Santa and the doctor have me LOL'ing so hard I have tears in my eyes! Fantastic!


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)




----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

Elkins45 said:


> View attachment 14598923


Hmm... I like the second and third panels, but I'm not sure what the first panel has to do with the other two.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

dbostedo said:


> Hmm... I like the second and third panels, but I'm not sure what the first panel has to do with the other two.


If you have a lot of quartz watches then you have to change them all twice a year.


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

Elkins45 said:


> If you have a lot of quartz watches then you have to change them all twice a year.


I get that... but you have to change your mechanicals too.


----------



## Quantumleap (Nov 11, 2011)

dbostedo said:


> I get that... but you have to change your mechanicals too.


Only if you keep them all running.


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

Quantumleap said:


> Only if you keep them all running.


Ah... I do. I guess that's the difference and my lack of understanding.


----------



## Quantumleap (Nov 11, 2011)

missing-link said:


>


Nine, possibly up to eleven.


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

After reading https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...&share_fid=13788&share_type=t&link_source=app


----------



## Tommywine0 (Nov 11, 2015)

Damn! That's harsh!
Guy spends a lot of time inventing a watch tool, and you make him into a meme!


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Tommywine0 said:


> Damn! That's harsh!
> Guy spends a lot of time inventing a watch tool, and you make him into a meme!


Quite. Having removed some truly excellent spring bars (best I've so-far noted) from a very tightly toleranced drilled-lug watch this very evening, I can say I could have used a tool like this only an hour ago, the tolerances being such it was very difficult to remove the spring bars with a single pin-push tool as they kept jamming on the lugs, rather like a well-made end link does when it requires the similarly conceived (though inverted in form and purpose) dual-forked Beregeon tool to remove.


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

I like this girl.








You may not agree with her on the issue of climate, but you can't deny she's a brave little girl: to stand in front of world leaders; and to sail across the Atlantic Ocean on a sailboat!


----------



## Munchie (Dec 20, 2013)

Michael Fox Jr. said:


> I like this girl.
> View attachment 14603647
> 
> 
> You may not agree with her on the issue of climate, but you can't deny she's a brave little girl: to stand in front of world leaders; and to sail across the Atlantic Ocean on a sailboat!


Yes I like Greta too and I broadly agree with her on climate but that is not where we want this thread to go is it?

Can someone please do watch meme please ?

Ill try but Im lacking inspiration


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Munchie said:


> Can someone please do watch meme please ?
> 
> Ill try but Im lacking inspiration


Here's a template you can use. It's based on another member's meme earlier in the thread.







Just insert the brand you want to make fun of. ;-)


----------



## Munchie (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## Munchie (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## Munchie (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## Munchie (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## Munchie (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## Munchie (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## Munchie (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## Munchie (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## Munchie (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Tommywine0 said:


> Damn! That's harsh!
> Guy spends a lot of time inventing a watch tool, and you make him into a meme!


No joke - I wanted to post this in his thread but after making the meme, out of respect for his initiative and hard work, I posted it here instead.


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## aminvanda (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## aminvanda (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## normn (Mar 29, 2013)

German girls , fine !


----------



## normn (Mar 29, 2013)




----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

Charlie


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Charlie1888 said:


>


It was censored. I apologize for being too dirty.

From now on, I shall be less dirty. ;-)


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

normn said:


> German girls , fine !


Not always like that... 1950s: :-d








2019:








Also the picture I chose for the meme, I recognized it's not a German mountain. It's actually a mountain in Colorado. Meaning those were American models, probably with German heritage, dressed up as beer girls. But it's close enough, and the models are beautiful, so I used it. ;-)


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Michael Fox Jr. said:


> It was censored. I apologize for being too dirty.
> 
> From now on, I shall be less dirty. ;-)


Feel free to PM me your censored memes. For QA purposes...


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

I have a confession to make. Since this is my most beloved thread, I will make it here.

I am a forum addict, more so than I am a watch addict. To a point that sometimes I don't need to post anything, but I still have the urge to make a post. Part of this because I am a poor writer and not really having a whole lot of money to spend on watches. I bought only 1 additional watch since I joined which is the Deep Blue. Part of this is because I am suffering from depression.

I came here thinking it would help me relax. I posted funny memes thinking it would make people laugh, but only to find out except for a few of you, nobody else enjoyed them. I posted serious stuffs, but nobody took it seriously either. But I was still in love with the forum and kept on posting. But it has become increasingly more stressful to me, and had thought about quitting here several times before.

My grandmother survived the war. My parents survived the oppression of East Germany. Luckily they were able to escape and later moved to Sweden. From young I was taught the value of freedom and education. So I studied in Britain when I was young, and later studied in a University in United States. The last thing I want to hear is someone to tell me to "drop it now" and shut up. I'm a human being, have feelings and dignity. I never once have any intention to hurt anybody or anything here. Especially the post in question had nothing bad to say, but only to support the forum and my love for human rights.

But it's good, that becomes the decisive factor for me to quit for good. The watch "hobby" is over anyway, as I've got all the watches I want. Time to refocus my life goals and do some other things more important and enjoyable. 

Thank you for those few who enjoyed my humourous posts. Goodbye!


Peace,
Michael Fox, Jr.


----------



## normn (Mar 29, 2013)

well , ok then ...


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Michael Fox Jr. said:


> ...I am a poor writer ...


No, you quite a good writer.



Michael Fox Jr. said:


> I posted funny memes....


Why didn't you post them in this thread?*

If it takes too much of your time by all means quit. If you enjoy posting but people put you down (me included) just fok'em - stay...

*Just kidding. Some were funny some not. You cannot please all the people all the time.


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Michael Fox Jr. said:


> I have a confession to make. Since this is my most beloved thread, I will make it here.
> 
> I am a forum addict, more so than I am a watch addict. To a point that sometimes I don't need to post anything, but I still have the urge to make a post. Part of this because I am a poor writer and not really having a whole lot of money to spend on watches. I bought only 1 additional watch since I joined which is the Deep Blue. Part of this is because I am suffering from depression.
> 
> ...


I thought you were pretty funny. Stick around...


----------



## Dean Learner (Dec 26, 2018)

Michael Fox Jr. said:


> Goodbye!
> 
> Peace,
> Michael Fox, Jr.












Figured making you into one last meme was the appropriate send off.

You'll be missed here. Thanks for the "meme"ories and safe and happy travels wherever you wander on this big blue earth.

(Apologies for the low resolution image, Tapatalk is a bit of a pain now it restricts image size)


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Lighten up, Francis!

We're making fun of watches and watch nerds, not solving world hunger here. Certainly nothing to get stressed over.


----------



## Dean Learner (Dec 26, 2018)

Hopefully it works at a higher res off the desktop at work?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Toonces said:


> Lighten up, Francis!
> 
> We're making fun of watches and watch nerds, not solving world hunger here. Certainly nothing to get stressed over.


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

@MFJr. Don't let anyone stop you from posting...

Good Luck!

We might see you again... ;-)









Charlie


----------



## normn (Mar 29, 2013)

dble post


----------



## normn (Mar 29, 2013)

The Dude abides &#8230;.
View attachment 14608895


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

normn said:


> dble post


Dble like man...


----------



## Dean Learner (Dec 26, 2018)

Finally found an Apple Watch that interests me


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Davidka said:


> I wouldn't return to that watchmaker.


...


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Davidka said:


> I wouldn't return to that watchmaker.


If I'm allowed to quote myself...


----------



## hagensieker (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## Munchie (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## Munchie (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## Munchie (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## Munchie (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## Munchie (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## Munchie (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## Munchie (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## Munchie (Dec 20, 2013)

I love the shouting woman cat meme


----------



## Munchie (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

Michael Fox Jr. said:


> I have a confession to make. Since this is my most beloved thread, I will make it here.
> 
> I am a forum addict, more so than I am a watch addict. To a point that sometimes I don't need to post anything, but I still have the urge to make a post. Part of this because I am a poor writer and not really having a whole lot of money to spend on watches. I bought only 1 additional watch since I joined which is the Deep Blue. Part of this is because I am suffering from depression.
> 
> ...


Stick around. It's all good natured kidding, don't let it upset you.

Nothing you have posted ever remotely compares to the inanity that was Laco World. Nothing.


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Man alive, Munchie!


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Munchie's on a roll!


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)




----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vetinari67 (Feb 19, 2017)

With a passing nod to *dbostedo* ..


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

I propose a meme making contest. Meme this photo. Winner takes all the likes. ;-)


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

I'll start us off. 









Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## statuswan (Jun 17, 2019)

...









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tommywine0 (Nov 11, 2015)

https://imgflip.com/i/3g3mhi


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)




----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)




----------



## salustiano (May 21, 2018)




----------



## MichaelB25 (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

MichaelB25 said:


> View attachment 14634713


For those who have not seen the article, here is the story about Smudge the cat who is featured in this meme.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/ottawa/smudge-cat-instagram-ottawa-1.5359199


----------



## Munchie (Dec 20, 2013)

NC_Hager626 said:


> For those who have not seen the article, here is the story about Smudge the cat who is featured in this meme.
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/ottawa/smudge-cat-instagram-ottawa-1.5359199


----------



## Munchie (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

Munchie said:


> View attachment 14614069


That's too true. I've nearly cancelled my Longines order when I stumbled upon their Instagram page and saw their ambassadors.


----------



## salustiano (May 21, 2018)




----------



## Munchie (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

Auction season is starting...


----------



## ententecordiale (Oct 20, 2018)




----------



## Munchie (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## Munchie (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## Munchie (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

...


----------



## Dean Learner (Dec 26, 2018)

One for the Australians and only because I've just gotten a watch with drilled lugs...


----------



## MikeyRobez (Nov 20, 2019)

via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## MikeyRobez (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Great first post, Mikey!


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

MikeyRobez said:


>


Lol. Welcome!


----------



## ChihuahuaWatches (Nov 13, 2019)

Casino Royale Disaster


----------



## ententecordiale (Oct 20, 2018)

Michael Corleone said:


> Just when I thought I was out of Lacoworld, they pull me back in.


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

ChihuahuaWatches said:


> Casino Royale Disaster


That level of coolness took years of practice...


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

OK then I'll take it!









Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

Not mine work, but it has a brilliant punchline!


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

v1triol said:


> Not mine work, but it has a brilliant punchline!
> 
> View attachment 14673865


That letter has caused quite a commotion this week!


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChihuahuaWatches (Nov 13, 2019)

v1triol said:


> Not mine work, but it has a brilliant punchline!
> 
> View attachment 14673865


Ha!

The "blueberry" ain't got nothing on the new My Little Pony they plan on releasing next year!


----------



## ententecordiale (Oct 20, 2018)




----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

^^^ 
Movado brand ambassador right here


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

lvt said:


>


If you can afford a Rolex, you can afford her~

Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Hey guys... slapping text over a random image doesn’t make a meme.


----------



## ententecordiale (Oct 20, 2018)

Brey17 said:


> Hey guys... slapping text over a random image doesn't make a meme.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

ententecordiale said:


> View attachment 14687223


That copper better be wearing a watch...


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Brey17 said:


> Hey guys... slapping text over a random image doesn't make a meme.


It ain't random if there's boobies.


----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

A meme regrettably devoid of boobies:


----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

Some RM watches make me think of the United Colors of Benetton VW Golf.....so much color and so much plastic....


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

Brey17 said:


> Hey guys... slapping text over a random image doesn't make a meme.


In this instance, I forgot to care.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)




----------



## DarthVedder (Jun 12, 2011)




----------



## Courtney Pike (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

DarthVedder said:


> View attachment 14758893


That's a repost, but a good one.


----------



## DarthVedder (Jun 12, 2011)

Davidka said:


> That's a repost, but a good one.


I actually found this with a BMW logo, and edited it to include watch brands instead. But the source is pretty cool and relevant here, so it's not surprising that it was already used.


----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)

[/url]


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

Not a meme, still hilarious


----------



## leo1790 (Jan 31, 2019)

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Airlyss (Dec 30, 2019)

pantagruel said:


>


lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patent Guy (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

no see?


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

another :


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Munchie's got himself some competition!


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

leo1790 said:


>


Yup, a whole tread in that regard...
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...&share_fid=13788&share_type=t&link_source=app

Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

stolen from

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/knives/comments/eomc05


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## Munchie (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## time&tide (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## hisaac (Jan 31, 2013)

View attachment 14818073


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

Airlyss said:


> lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Excellent!


----------



## time&tide (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## jashotwe1 (Aug 8, 2013)

Gapster said:


> Love the nato strap!


Hmm, actually, it looks more like an Isofrane.


----------



## time&tide (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)




----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)




----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

What watch is he wearing?









Charlie


----------



## Xiander (Feb 20, 2020)

haha, classic


----------



## Xiander (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## Xiander (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## Xiander (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## Xiander (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

Got it off FB


----------



## Mr Auto (Apr 29, 2019)

.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## dubhead (Jan 14, 2020)

I’m still laughing at this one


----------



## MikeyRobez (Nov 20, 2019)

It’s been so quiet in here!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

these are awesome


----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

Too soon?


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

dubhead said:


> I'm still laughing at this one


But what's with the hedgehog?


----------



## Holdenitdown (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## Holdenitdown (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## Johann23 (Nov 20, 2019)

Great stuff.


----------



## Johann23 (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## Johann23 (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## Johann23 (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## Johann23 (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## Johann23 (Nov 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)




----------



## nobbylon 2 (Jan 3, 2020)

Hey Rolliemoly, what gives ? 10 posts in 6 hours, 8 of which are memes here?


----------



## Johann23 (Nov 20, 2019)

nobbylon 2 said:


> Hey Rolliemoly, what gives ? 10 posts in 6 hours, 8 of which are memes here?


It's confusing, I know. I created a new account here. My old one had a user name I didn't like. I was banned over at the TRF (for a joke! After being on there and donating for years) which was irritating, so now you guys get me.


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

Where's the dislike button? This elitist --- has to stop.



v1triol said:


> View attachment 14835469


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## TheBearded (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## kostasd87 (Jan 2, 2015)

Credits to Raymond Charles Denson @ Facebook UGWC









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

kostasd87 said:


> Credits to Raymond Charles Denson @ Facebook UGWC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who is the unidentified person in the second frame? Is that "Rolex Owner?"

Edit: oh wait! Now I get it! That's HILARIOUS!
Like Rolex would ever finish on the podium...BE REAL!!!!


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

My face hurts me because of laughing...

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Rickster27b (May 8, 2019)




----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

I didn't know Ueshiba was into watches... :think:



Rickster27b said:


> View attachment 15022303


----------



## DarthVedder (Jun 12, 2011)

Never mind... It was already on this page


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

...


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

kostasd87 said:


> Credits to Raymond Charles Denson @ Facebook UGWC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Middle finger Rolex Owner guy cracks me up...


----------



## Courtney Pike (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

Courtney Pike said:


> View attachment 15024479


Not sure i get this... have prices dropped?


----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)

Rickster27b said:


> View attachment 15022303


That's one of the best ones yet. Well played, sir.


----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

Weird times...


----------



## Tommywine0 (Nov 11, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)




----------



## SMP_DON (Jul 24, 2012)

No meme needed....









Sent By Teletype via Tapatalk


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)




----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Thank you, thank you all for your kindness! :-!



Davidka said:


> No, you quite a good writer.





Palmettoman said:


> I thought you were pretty funny. Stick around...





Dean Learner said:


> Hopefully it works at a higher res off the desktop at work?





Elkins45 said:


> Stick around. It's all good natured kidding, don't let it upset you.
> 
> Nothing you have posted ever remotely compares to the inanity that was Laco World. Nothing.


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

I can't believe it's been almost 1/2 year since I left this thread! I was actually back for a month or so, but mostly hanged around the Cafe for off topic stuffs.

Here's a meme that's in my head before I left here. Here you go before I forgot.








Quite honestly, I find my interest for watches has diminished. Same time my brutal honesty and crude humours are not always welcome here either, so how long I will be hanging around is still a question. ;-)


----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

All of these Zoom watch nerd meetings are not the same...


----------



## Rickster27b (May 8, 2019)




----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)




----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Rocat said:


> View attachment 15154161


----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

Who needs a stock pic meme app when this thing image on the Internet. And I sure hope this tat is mirrored only in photoshop.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

internet.interface said:


> Who needs a stock pic meme app when this thing image on the Internet. And I sure hope this tat is mirrored only in photoshop.


I don't think there is any way to make that tat right side up. I realize that probably wasn't the point, but it still looks goofy. (And it's not like I don't know what time it is. ;-))


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

internet.interface said:


> Who needs a stock pic meme app when this thing image on the Internet. And I sure hope this tat is mirrored only in photoshop.


Cover it with the source watch. And never, ever, take that mufugga off. Not even in the shower.


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

internet.interface said:


> Who needs a stock pic meme app when this thing image on the Internet. And I sure hope this tat is mirrored only in photoshop.


Me: Those cheap bracelets always pull my arm hair.

Tattoo Artist: Say no more.


----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

bwaaaaahhhhhh!!!!
He did get a Brazilian on his arm.....I guess if all the kids are doing it....


----------



## mharris660 (Jan 1, 2015)

Yeah, Bulova UHF watches eat batteries like a fat kid eats M&M's


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Make sense. ;-)


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

When a company makes the absolute perfect watch but gives it an odd lug width 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rickster27b (May 8, 2019)




----------



## Sonder (Dec 28, 2017)




----------



## SeizeTheMeans (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

Which one of you deviants commissioned this?


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

WastedYears said:


> Which one of you deviants commissioned this?


That is actually a pretty cool project, and it was cool when they zoomed in at the end and you could see the watches still ticking inside the table. Although I think the metal they added to make the tang and buckle should have been gold to match the "watch head"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omega1300 (Jun 24, 2010)

Ok that was actually an awesome video - very cool!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Munchie (Dec 20, 2013)

What a complete waste of time, energy and resources :-(


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

i think that table is pretty cool, definitely a conversation piece


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

govdubspeedgo said:


> i think that table is pretty cool, definitely a conversation piece
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Conversation piece indeed. Here is how that conversation would go with my wife:

Her - "that is not going anywhere in our house" 
(End of conversation)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BurleyK (Mar 23, 2020)

It's not a watch meme... but damn it's my favorite...


----------



## AngelDeVille (May 13, 2019)

BurleyK said:


> It's not a watch meme... but damn it's my favorite...
> 
> View attachment 15242163


I'm sorry, what were we discussing....


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

ARMADUK said:


>


----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

This one comes up in the car forums from the newbies


----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

Ditto for when they integrate the strap into the case.

Double dick move when said strap is s__t.



badgerracer said:


> When a company makes the absolute perfect watch but gives it an odd lug width
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

No travel clock memes? Shocking.


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

i feel this fits









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Found this there

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WatchesCirclejerk/comments/i1qb14


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

Davidka said:


> Found this there
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/WatchesCirclejerk/comments/i1qb14
> ...


What if I just wanna watch?


----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

Stay healthy


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

BurleyK said:


> It's not a watch meme... but damn it's my favorite...


Sorry to tell you, but that's a man. His name is Martin, Asston Martin.


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

A long sought question here in the forum: what use for chronograph watches?


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## geckobros (Mar 9, 2009)

Almost.. slides under the cuff.


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

^ That's some fakery! The question is if you can afford a Rolex, why need to fake the suit?


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Looking cool doesn't mean it's practical.


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

Michael Fox Jr. said:


> ^ That's some fakery! The question is if you can afford a Rolex, why need to fake the suit?


Why would you wear a real Rolex with a fake suit?


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

geckobros said:


> Almost.. slides under the cuff.
> View attachment 15431838


Sorry to see he has the smaller model. The new ones are bigger.


----------



## geckobros (Mar 9, 2009)

Michael Fox Jr. said:


> ^ That's some fakery! The question is if you can afford a Rolex, why need to fake the suit?


He probably spent all his money on the watch and can't afford a suit.


----------



## geckobros (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

James A said:


> View attachment 15431830





SaoDavi said:


> Sorry to see he has the smaller model. The new ones are bigger.


Continuing the 1mm memes.


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Rolex memes redux.


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Chronograph from St. Caprio...


----------



## ZisguyZaphod (Feb 20, 2019)

I can't believe I just got Rick Rollexed.


----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

amit26 said:


> In today time mobile memes is more popular everywhere you can enjoy & share your meme.Most of the memes are based on dark humor and bring out the most embarrassing situations in the most sarcastic and humorous ways possible.One of the most popular in trending section is the iPhone vs Android memes.





amit26 said:


> 40 Funniest Android vs Iphone Memes That Will Make You Laugh Out Loud (UPDATED with hilarious iOS 14 #WWDC20 memes)


----------



## Sonar (Sep 9, 2019)

Supermarket dial









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## kostasd87 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonar (Sep 9, 2019)

For those who work from home and are lazy. Put a mouse on your mechanical watch; your computer stays active

One more reason to buy a watch









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## ned-ludd (Apr 8, 2017)

Sonar said:


> Put a mouse on your mechanical watch; your computer stays active


What a coincidence: I did the same - but with a small clock - on Monday.








It was too erratic, though, so I programmed a small chip computer (a 'Teensy') to do the job instead.


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

James A said:


> View attachment 15431830


Love it. And yet, that 0.3mm makes grown men weep...


----------



## nqtri (Mar 23, 2015)

ARMADUK said:


> View attachment 15480574


Lol best!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

From r/WatchesCirclejerk... of course









_"boys support boys"_


----------



## FatalException (Jun 28, 2015)

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Man the meme thread has gotten weird


----------



## Rickster27b (May 8, 2019)




----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)

🤫


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

ChronoTraveler said:


> View attachment 15491639
> 
> 
> 🤫


Tell that to this lady.


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

omeglycine said:


> Man the meme thread has gotten weird


Yes, I thought I am weird, but some of the memes above are making me cringe.


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Wow, DP!

Ok, I will use this post to cry. 

My original meme, 3 Likes.









The guy that immediately re-posted my meme, 6 Likes!


----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)




----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## Cutra (Aug 2, 2015)

LOL


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## sunmoonstar.13 (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## Courtney Pike (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

v1triol said:


> View attachment 15554322


Haha, is that a vending machine?


----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

I'm surprised the WUS snob patrol didn't name them "Rolex" and "Steinhart"



v1triol said:


> View attachment 15525099


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

JTK Awesome said:


> I'm surprised the WUS snob patrol didn't name them "Rolex" and "Steinhart"


I think there are several of those elsewhere in this thread if you read through the whole thing. (Which I highly recommend.)


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

JTK Awesome said:


> I'm surprised the WUS snob patrol didn't name them "Rolex" and "Steinhart"


Actually you reminded me another one!


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

v1triol said:


> Actually you reminded me another one!
> 
> View attachment 15555075


LMFAO


----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

Never mind, I was being lazy.


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## rower003 (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## rower003 (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

rower003 said:


> View attachment 15563132


I'm not advocating murder, but......


----------



## Bluebirdwatch1 (Nov 9, 2020)

rower003 said:


> View attachment 15563131


Lmao!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Courtney Pike (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

v1triol said:


> View attachment 15562805


May I remind you the forum policies?


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

JTK Awesome said:


> View attachment 15559847


I have opposite problem, girls can't stop looking at me.


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

- FIN -


----------



## Courtney Pike (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## Courtney Pike (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Forum reaction:


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Another common forum reaction:


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Invitas ad revisited.


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## TheBearded (Jan 8, 2020)

Michael Fox Jr. said:


> Invitas ad revisited.
> View attachment 15593872


If Olivia Munn asked me to wear an Invicta... I very well might.


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

TheBearded said:


> If Olivia Munn asked me to wear an Invicta... I very well might.


You can do better than that, don't let women tell you what you should wear or do. Besides she's just another Hure in Hollywood, no disrespect just a fact. She admitted "vacuuming" all her guy friends (see video skip to 5 min if impatient). You don't know how many clocks have been taste tested with her mouth before.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

Michael Fox Jr. said:


> You can do better than that, don't let women tell you what you should wear or do. Besides she's just another Hure in Hollywood, no disrespect just a fact. She admitted "vacuuming" all her guy friends (see video skip to 5 min if impatient). You don't know how many clocks have been taste tested with her mouth before.
> 
> View attachment 15595171


How does one go about being one of her friends for vacuuming? Just asking for a friend.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

lvt said:


>


I posted this one before. The Gif was originated from someone else who made it out of the Dumb and Dumber movie. I modified it to the version below to include some texts.










It was my first attempt in modifying Gifs, sorry messed up the animation a little bit.


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

This one's more successful. Another common catchphrase here in the forum.


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Kids, it's ok to get a lolli... I mean a watch, from a handsome stranger. He has more than 100 posts and posting very slowly.


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

GreatScott said:


> How does one go about being one of her friends for vacuuming? Just asking for a friend.


Unfortunately guys, we are a bit too late. The photos and video above were her 10 years ago. She was now married dating an American "_Handball_" player.  Also she looks more plasticky today than her natural self in her yesteryear. Honestly, if she would have kept herself away from surgery, she would look just fine today.

But I know another person who does vacuuming very well, if you are interested... his name is Dyson. 









Edit, sorry for the misinformation, just verified, she's never married. Was only dating that _handball_ player. So I guess you guys still have a chance... just watch out for the me2.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Michael Fox Jr. said:


> This one's more successful. Another common catchphrase here in the forum.


LOL. My friend @Panerol Forte said that in his village, if someone pulled the trigger, there'll be a dead person and several injured.... 

I have never used that term myself.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Michael Fox Jr. said:


> I posted this one before. The Gif was originated from someone else who made it out of the Dumb and Dumber movie. I modified it to the version below to include some texts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not bad 

The text could be made more legible by using yellow or orange color?


----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

Inspired by the typical answers to questions of "what watch should I get" / "help me find a watch."










And more generally...


----------



## Rickster27b (May 8, 2019)




----------



## sarbmaster (Jul 20, 2018)




----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Michael Fox Jr. said:


> View attachment 15554191


No one likes this one? Come on it's great exercise.


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## DEV1ST8R (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Still my favorite watch meme.










Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

^ To this day, I still don't understand why this lady pointing at cat meme thing is so popular...

My favourite hammer lady.








Unfortunately for some, this is a reality. My condolences to your watches.


----------



## rdoder (Jul 13, 2013)

Michael Fox Jr. said:


> ^ To this day, I still don't understand why this lady pointing at cat meme thing is so popular...


It's a funny combo of pictures? Woman looks extremely upset, at a cat that looks defiant... Melodrama? It's funny!


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

rdoder said:


> It's a funny combo of pictures? Woman looks extremely upset, at a cat that looks defiant... Melodrama?


Like this?


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

Michael Fox Jr. said:


> To this day, I still don't understand why this lady pointing at cat meme thing is so popular...


Not sure if this helps...


https://knowyourmeme.com/memes/woman-yelling-at-a-cat


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

dbostedo said:


> Not sure if this helps...
> 
> 
> https://knowyourmeme.com/memes/woman-yelling-at-a-cat


The wonders of social media reactions. Two pictures, unrelated and appeared years apart, it's a cosmic chance for the two to become one and a universally accepted humour. I wonder if any of my original memes I made here would have such reaction around the world. Just wishful thinking...


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

A friendly reminder...


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

I had a lot of fun making these, enjoy.  A few laughs will make the last few days of the year go faster. Happy new year!


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Michael Fox Jr. said:


> I wonder if any of my original memes I made here would have such reaction around the world.


----------



## Tommywine0 (Nov 11, 2015)

Michael Fox Jr. said:


> She admitted "vacuuming" all her guy friends (see video skip to 5 min if impatient). You don't know how many clocks have been taste tested with her mouth before.


You're saying that like it's a bad thing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

^ Yes, if you're the boyfriend and needs to think about it every time you kiss her lips. No, if you're just a guy looking for free vacuuming. 



georgefl74 said:


>


It's ok that my memes are not everyone's cup of tea. Just make more memes with your creativity to fill this lovely thread.

Not really a meme, just my feelings at the moment.


----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

RIP Dawn Wells


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)




----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)

Always Mary Ann


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Wear watch underwrist, instant patriotism!


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

Michael Fox Jr. said:


> Wear watch underwrist, instant patriotism!
> View attachment 15635626





Michael Fox Jr. said:


> View attachment 15635683





Michael Fox Jr. said:


> View attachment 15635695


----------



## TheBearded (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## Tommywine0 (Nov 11, 2015)

I made this for another thread.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Tommywine0 said:


> I made this for another thread.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For a second I thought this was a MFJ meme and I was going to compliment him on finally having a funny one, but low and behold, I was mistaken.

Good job Tommy, I laughed out loud


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

I didn't realize that this...










... was based on a real post in a Rolex forum. Note the text, "Starbucks run" 






Rolex Forums - Rolex Watch Forum - View Single Post - WRUW Sunday 23rd June


Rolex forum - Rolex discussion forum, Rolex news, Rolex features, Rolex gallery, Rolex resources, Rolex reviews, Rolex watches,Rolex sales,Tudor,Panerai,Omega



www.rolexforums.com


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Why not both girl all grown up, but still wants both. 😁


----------



## hondowatch2 (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

Brexit explained.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## Sherrf (Jan 24, 2019)




----------



## Courtney Pike (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## Porky4774 (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## StrangeQuark (Nov 19, 2018)

BREAKING: Major Rolex AD Accused Of Racketeering And Selling Directly To Grey Market - ATELIER DE GRIFF


----------



## Skoghen (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Robot L337 (Feb 14, 2013)

Smart watches have just cornered the market on large cases.










In other news, pockets have now become obsolete.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skoghen (Jan 24, 2020)

I haven't checked out that many watch memes but I found the one about the memes where people make fun of "you never actually own a Patek" funny. It's such a stupid slogan or whatever you wanna call it.


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

PS.
It's a Timefactors thing...


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)




----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

Last one I swear...


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

I just made this meme by my brother's request. He sent me an existing tool meme and asked me to change it to a watch.










The trick was changing the golden idol to a watch and blending the background.


----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

Not a meme, but the Omega-Rolex debate reminds me of Jackie Mason's Starbucks rant.

"If you're stupid enough to want to waste money on Rolex who charges you four times as much as any other watch, that's your business. There's a lot of stupid people in this world, and you might be one of them."

"When you buy a watch from Rolex, you know what you say? 'Ooooohhh! This is rare and precious!' And you convince yourself, 'It's a special watch from Switzerland!' It's _not_ a special watch from Switzerland, you're a schmuck from WUS."

"...and you stand in a waiting list to buy one, yet."


----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

Ok, now back to a meme.


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

Deleted


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

(Posted by Normunds in another  )


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

redhed18 said:


> (Posted by Normunds in another  )


----------



## rdoder (Jul 13, 2013)

JTK Awesome said:


> Not a meme, but the Omega-Rolex debate reminds me of Jackie Mason's Starbucks rant.
> 
> "If you're stupid enough to want to waste money on Rolex who charges you four times as much as any other watch, that's your business. There's a lot of stupid people in this world, and you might be one of them."
> 
> ...


----------



## TheBearded (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## sunmoonstar.13 (Dec 26, 2018)

TheBearded said:


> View attachment 15772875


I can relate.


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Display back? Yes and No.


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


>


Ok I just found this thread and the Nomos meme is probably the most spot on I've seen.


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Regards,


----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

James A said:


> View attachment 15786754
> 
> 
> Regards,


This is hilarious.

For those not understanding, it is the ship stuck in the Suez canal. It reminds me of trying to wedge out every strap change.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

Yeah you’re going to need a bigger spring bar tool. 
Unless it’s a Bergeon tool. For what they cost, it should be able to work that ship right off with no scratches...


----------



## 6L35 (Mar 4, 2020)

Time Exposure said:


> Yeah you're going to need a bigger spring bar tool.
> Unless it's a Bergeon tool. For what they cost, it should be able to work that ship right off with no scratches...


On its way to the rescue,


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

Shamelessly borrowed from NTH thread...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

redhed18 said:


> Shamelessly borrowed from NTH thread...


----------



## snowbongo (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

James A said:


> View attachment 15786754
> 
> 
> Regards,


Would if fit if the front fell off?


----------



## Bird-Dog (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Paul R (Feb 23, 2021)

Aye


----------



## top-quark (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## top-quark (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## Whitebread (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## wagoss122 (May 23, 2018)




----------



## Bird-Dog (Jan 22, 2021)

wagoss122 said:


> View attachment 15793706


----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

Look at that bow rash. Amateurs, they forgot to use Scotch tape.



James A said:


> View attachment 15786754
> 
> 
> Regards,


----------



## Skoghen (Jan 24, 2020)

Time Exposure said:


> Yeah you're going to need a bigger spring bar tool.
> Unless it's a Bergeon tool. For what they cost, it should be able to work that ship right off with no scratches...


My bergeons have broken easily...


----------



## para-frame (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

James A said:


> View attachment 15786754
> 
> 
> Regards,


Here's the real reason why this ship turned and stuck: the crews could not CONTAIN themselves...


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

redhed18 said:


> Shamelessly borrowed from NTH thread...


Watch companies right now.


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Display front, anyone?


----------



## BROkerNNN (Mar 31, 2021)

James A said:


> View attachment 15786754
> 
> 
> Regards,


It worked!


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Would a Psycho wear a Seiko?


----------



## Steverino 417 (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## Steverino 417 (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Steverino 417 said:


> View attachment 15805458





Spoiler: Ok, honey.


----------



## Steverino 417 (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

You want GADA? Here's your GADA, nobody will touch you!


----------



## sunmoonstar.13 (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Another common phrase in the forum.


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Addams edition.


----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

Charlie


----------



## greedy (Dec 19, 2017)

SkeletonKey said:


> View attachment 15816153


At least she knows that is not a 7k$ watch


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

Charlie1888 said:


> View attachment 15816290
> 
> 
> Charlie


What a pile of nonsense meme posts that have just been recently uploaded.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

NC_Hager626 said:


> What a pile of nonsense meme posts that have just been recently uploaded.


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

SkeletonKey said:


> View attachment 15816811


Why do you say Omega fans, but show a picture of a TAG Heuer ambassador dressed up as an H. Moser fan?


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Somebody's been speed meming...


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

SkeletonKey said:


> View attachment 15816168


Are you Marcelo Dietrich? And... why is this guy so purple?


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Watched one of the Addams movies when I was a kid. Recently rediscovered it in youtube, what a gem! Lots of dark humours, I like it.  Let's see how many times I can say même in a meme.


----------



## TheBearded (Jan 8, 2020)

This thread is being destroyed.


----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)




----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)

SkeletonKey said:


> View attachment 15819122


I know is a meme, but where is this AD?

Mine is EMPTY! Zero, niet, nada, acabado


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

DonLuis said:


> where is this AD?


In 2005


----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)

dbostedo said:


> In 2005


.


----------



## Courtney Pike (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Skoghen (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Wow, 2 pages added...



TheBearded said:


> This thread is being destroyed.


I am pretty sure I saw some of these memes he posted, in earlier pages of this thread posted by other members. Also some of the memes have water marks with other creators' names. Some are likely UK in origin, while he's from US. I say he's just grabbing these from elsewhere to here.

Regardless, he succeeded in waking up a dormant account, gaining over 70 posts in a few days to reach 100 total, and getting a few likes on the way.


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

Michael Fox Jr. said:


> Wow, 2 pages added...
> 
> I am pretty sure I saw some of these memes he posted, in earlier pages of this thread posted by other members. Also some of the memes have water marks with other creators' names. Some are likely UK in origin, while he's from US. I say he's just grabbing these from elsewhere to here.
> 
> Regardless, he succeeded in waking up a dormant account, gaining over 70 posts in a few days to reach 100 total, and getting a few likes on the way.


Do you find their memes troubling?


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Time Exposure said:


> Do you find their memes troubling?


What do you mean by "their memes"?

Ok, honestly am not familiar with the term in the GIF. I had to look it up...




> "How do you like them apples?" is an expression that supposedly originated during the first World War, when the Allies' anti-tank grenade was colloquially called a "toffee apple" because of its bulb-like appearance on a stick. The phrase was a taunt against the enemy.



Are you saying this is some kind of concerted effort against me, rather than just a speed posting attempt?

Oh well, it's a free thread. Whatever you want, but I am not your enemy.


----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

If he copies them all, this thread would double in size. And given the speed, it could be done by tomorrow. I can hardly wait.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## major75 (May 21, 2015)




----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Few months later...


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

That's his whole career summarized in 4 memes.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

Time comes and goes. Just like watches.


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


>


----------



## wagoss122 (May 23, 2018)




----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Too bad this thread's closed: Another Prostitute stealing watches

I was going to say it was just a common misunderstanding...


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

Michael Fox Jr. said:


> Too bad this thread's closed: Another Prostitute stealing watches












Charlie


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Charlie1888 said:


> View attachment 15833349
> 
> 
> View attachment 15833350
> ...


Yes, that thread's scary and I don't even wanna get in there. Looks like the OP started the fire and just ran away.

Nice one for Parnis joke, still remember this one I posted a while ago here.


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Just realized the similarity of their postures...


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

Michael Fox Jr. said:


> Just realized the similarity of their postures...
> View attachment 15834097


Cut Clint some slack, he was young and needed the money...


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Miklos86 said:


> Cut Clint some slack, he was young and needed the money...


The meme is opened for interpretation. That's certainly one scenario you described, that he's in the same occupation as the lady. Another interpretation is that he mistaken her statement being a challenge to how fast he could cock his gun, so he shoots her by mistake.  Third interpretation is he actually like fast clocks, because that makes his day seemed shorter.


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## TheBearded (Jan 8, 2020)

RobMc said:


> View attachment 15839480


Every time I hop on IG, I see an ad for these guys. I haven't looked into cost or specs, but I can't lie, they look fun.


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Michael Fox Jr. said:


> "Do you date or no date?"
> 
> That's my pickup line to my wife. And, it worked! :-!


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

Presenting a new WUS game: WIS + Bingo =










To play: Simply start a new thread. If your original post covers topics that...

fill 5 consecutive spots in a single line (horizontal, vertical, or diagonal): you win *WUS Member of the Day*!
fill 2-4 lines as described above: you win *WUS Member of the Month*!
fill the entire card: you become *King of WUS*! 
And you get _double points_ if you don't use the search and start a thread that's been covered before!


----------



## wagoss122 (May 23, 2018)




----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Taken from Instagram.


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## AngelDeVille (May 13, 2019)




----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Posted this in a thread about best looking skeleton watches.


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## 2edyson (Sep 12, 2015)

my gawd...how have I just now discovered this thread...


----------



## ZisguyZaphod (Feb 20, 2019)

redSLED said:


> View attachment 15841482


When a watch looks too big for Arnie, it's too_ [email protected]?&*$% big!_


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

Taken (er, stolen ) from r/WatchesCirclejerk


----------



## BA1970 (May 28, 2006)

babyivan said:


> Taken (er, stolen ) from r/WatchesCirclejerk


This is priceless.


----------



## BA1970 (May 28, 2006)

AngelDeVille said:


>


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

BA1970 said:


>


Lmao ... this could be used for the wives of watch owners support group lol .. or one saying " why you taking wristie shots at 3am ?"

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

babyivan said:


> Taken (er, stolen ) from r/WatchesCirclejerk


 wait , is this saying seikos arent just like G shocks but with automatics & off center pips ?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

ZisguyZaphod said:


> When a watch looks too big for Arnie, it's too_ [email protected]?&*$% big!_


That's not a watch. It's an instrument gauge he ripped off from a plane!









By the way, the guy's now Santa Claus. Time flies...


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

Oh boy.

Charlie


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

^ That's why no one found the choppa!


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Stolen from r/memes by u/jubu_jubu

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/memes/comments/n9606v


----------



## Pilotguy89 (Aug 16, 2014)

Davidka said:


> View attachment 15874355
> 
> Stolen from r/memes by u/jubu_jubu
> 
> ...


This guy is hilarious on TikTok

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## Tommywine0 (Nov 11, 2015)

redSLED said:


> View attachment 15841470
> 
> [/QUO





redSLED said:


> View attachment 15841470


I loved the TV show Castle, in part because of Stana Katic. I like her even more now!


----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

Great release today!









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

redSLED said:


> View attachment 15882938


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

you get the idea!


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

redSLED said:


> View attachment 15882938


Cant argue with the top part but have never attempted the (((( bund ))))

Having a celebretard wear something usually puts an item even worse off.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dubhead (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## BevisFrondFan (May 26, 2018)




----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Wear Rubber B for protection... 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## MidnightJacket (Oct 1, 2019)

Alright, here's my first watch meme. For all the married watch collectors out there.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

MidnightJacket said:


> Alright, here's my first watch meme. For all the married watch collectors out there.
> 
> View attachment 15944470


Lmao !!!!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

redSLED said:


> View attachment 15976943


Inherited from their 3rd cousin twice removed ... found in a ww2 storage locker.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

redSLED said:


> View attachment 15977034


I wish this meme had sound for the ohhhMeeeeeGaaaa noise

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

redSLED said:


> View attachment 15991043


Pssstttt

















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

redSLED said:


> View attachment 15992979


Hasn't seen the great outdoors in like all of it's life lol

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## rpitts57 (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

rpitts57 said:


> View attachment 15993968


Invictus? The Matt Damon movie?


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

redSLED said:


> View attachment 15992956


It's ok if the opera singer also wore a G.


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

dbostedo said:


> Invictus? The Matt Damon movie?


No, no, you are wrong. The movie was actually called "Invictas".


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## cmchong77 (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

rpitts57 said:


> View attachment 15993993


Bad timing, he bought one at full MSRP, and missed one of the many -900% sales.


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)

ConfusedOne said:


> View attachment 16019009


That's fantastic!!!


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)

redSLED said:


> View attachment 16021045


Man I'd trigger the hell out of you. lol


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

this has been making the meme rounds









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

ConfusedOne said:


> View attachment 16024470


Should have been a Monster.


----------



## Paul R (Feb 23, 2021)

RIP


----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

SkeletonKey said:


> View attachment 16028201


So damn funny lol

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)

View attachment 16028389


----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)

SkeletonKey said:


> View attachment 16028666


Actor.....or Astronaut...?


----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## rdoder (Jul 13, 2013)

Luxury watch owner go like this, when homage watch owner go like, "I'm all like better than you, for buying the 'same watch' for way less":






?


----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## MidnightJacket (Oct 1, 2019)

Saw this one floating around another forum:


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Inspired by another member's comment about the date window of a watch.


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Seiko watch date window
Between 11pm and 2am


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

SkeletonKey said:


> View attachment 16028656


Rolex Sunmariner


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## dubhead (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## Paul R (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## StrangeQuark (Nov 19, 2018)

I was looking at some watch posts on Reddit the other day and saw something I just had to bring here. Thank you Reacher01, whoever you are, you're a brilliant bastard:


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

When you wear a CW watch


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## MarkieB (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

In a nod to those heated discussions


----------



## toomuchdamnrum (Nov 11, 2013)

NASA: Plans 2024 moon landing

Omega:


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

although not a meme, this is a picture from Bloomingdales, in itself is funny enough










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Inspired by recent posts on the Seiko 6R15 movements.


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

This must explain speed posters at WUS.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

redSLED said:


> View attachment 16117278


The swatch group insists you stop using copyrighted images portraying or eluding to the fact or people who would or could wear a watch inc. ....

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dubhead (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Repost (mine)


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

SkeletonKey said:


> View attachment 16136308


Did you ask if they have any Blancpain?


----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Pronunciation comfort levels for non-French speakers


----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

SkeletonKey said:


> View attachment 16136275


Lmao

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## veracruz (Jun 24, 2013)

To the guys posting the memes: the last few pages were really funny, I lauged at a few for real, but now the posts are getting lame again, and fast. I'm not a hater, I wanna enjoy what you do, but please don't just be putting some vaguely watch-themed text over every meme template in existence, it doesn't work and it will continue not to do so. Think in terms of watch collecting: quality over quantity, always.


----------



## Munchie (Dec 20, 2013)

veracruz said:


> To the guys posting the memes: the last few pages were really funny, I lauged at a few for real, but now the posts are getting lame again, and fast. I'm not a hater, I wanna enjoy what you do, but please don't just be putting some vaguely watch-themed text over every meme template in existence, it doesn't work and it will continue not to do so. Think in terms of watch collecting: quality over quantity, always.


Maybe you should show them how its done?


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

veracruz said:


> To the guys posting the memes: the last few pages were really funny, I lauged at a few for real, but now the posts are getting lame again, and fast. I'm not a hater, I wanna enjoy what you do, but please don't just be putting some vaguely watch-themed text over every meme template in existence, it doesn't work and it will continue not to do so. Think in terms of watch collecting: quality over quantity, always.


Wow. You sound like my parents. Or my government. 
Try private messaging. Your sentiments do not necessarily reflect those of other members.


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)

I


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## FatalException (Jun 28, 2015)

.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## isthar (Oct 22, 2019)

FatalException said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My, who would think that what I used to sketch and draw as a kid... would be on a watch/clock!


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)

FatalException said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...





FatalException said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, flawed. The 11 and 12 are made up of 12 and 14 strokes - FAIL.


----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## tmnc (Jan 3, 2018)

redSLED said:


> Yup, flawed. The 11 and 12 are made up of 12 and 14 strokes - FAIL.


You think us 90s kids care? It’s b-e-a-utiful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

toomuchdamnrum said:


> NASA: Plans 2024 moon landing
> 
> Omega:
> View attachment 16103704


Copying this entire magic meme ! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

redSLED said:


> View attachment 16030635


And centered PIP ! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## Tolmia (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

To those who have a daily watch rotation that spans a week or more.


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

babyivan said:


> View attachment 16157592


Good one!


----------



## Tolmia (Dec 29, 2020)

This might strike at home with someone. Only poking fun...


----------



## Tolmia (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Tolmia (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

Tolmia said:


> This might strike at home with someone. Only poking fun...
> 
> View attachment 16173677


No apologies needed, that's what the meme thread is all about. It's all done in good natured fun. 

...Besides, yours is quite mild compared to some of the others on here.


----------



## Tolmia (Dec 29, 2020)

babyivan said:


> No apologies needed, that's what the meme thread is all about. It's all done in good natured fun.
> 
> ...Besides, yours is quite mild compared to some of the others on here.


Thanks.


----------



## Tolmia (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Tolmia (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Tolmia (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Tolmia (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Tolmia (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Tolmia (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

Tolmia said:


> View attachment 16182856


YEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)




----------



## Tolmia (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## Courtney Pike (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Went back to wearing a watch that I hadn’t worn in a while and it gained 24 seconds in 3 days. 

I’m not saying it was magnetism but …


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## parang (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## parang (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

babyivan said:


> View attachment 16157592


I feel old now knowing I remember bond movies that actually had james bond in them ... yeah I know ... 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Tolmia said:


> View attachment 16173686


Ouch!!!! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## parang (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## loachpilot (Jun 16, 2020)

Saswatch said:


> View attachment 16199874


I don't get this one.


----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)

loachpilot said:


> I don't get this one.


WR of Speedmasters is "only" 50m.


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

loachpilot said:


> I don't get this one.


But you get Lacoworld?


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

Time Exposure said:


> But you get Lacoworld?


Everyone gets Lacoworld, whether they realize or not. That's the beauty of Lacoworld!!


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

parang said:


>


I get the Nomos meme. Is the DOXA one saying that it's a brand that's, I dunno, insecure or an impostor or something?


----------



## parang (Sep 15, 2021)

ohhenry1 said:


> I get the Nomos meme. Is the DOXA one saying that it's a brand that's, I dunno, insecure or an impostor or something?




These are not separate memes, Doxa is also into changing colors.


----------



## Orhorolgy (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Tolmia (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

dbostedo said:


> Everyone gets Lacoworld, whether they realize or not. That's the beauty of Lacoworld!!


I'm a bit slow. What is this "Lacoworld" ... some tie-in to Laco watches?


----------



## Tolmia (Dec 29, 2020)

Saswatch said:


> I'm a bit slow. What is this "Lacoworld" ... some tie-in to Laco watches?


When you have a free hour or two, start at the beginning of this thread. I starts around page 20 or so and then pops up every few months. One of those, you have to experience it to understand it things. Basically, a bad joke that got funny with repetition.


----------



## EekTheCat (Feb 21, 2021)

Saswatch said:


> I'm a bit slow. What is this "Lacoworld" ... some tie-in to Laco watches?


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## Tolmia (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## covfefewithsugar (May 14, 2021)

http://imgur.com/a/Ig43wuH


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

It’s about to get real.


----------



## OnlyOneMore (Feb 28, 2018)

Tolmia said:


> When you have a free hour or two, start at the beginning of this thread. I starts around page 20 or so and then pops up every few months. One of those, you have to experience it to understand it things. *Basically, a bad joke that got funny with repetition*.


Did it though...?


----------



## Tolmia (Dec 29, 2020)

OnlyOneMore said:


> Did it though...?


What a missed opportunity...










And...


----------



## OnlyOneMore (Feb 28, 2018)

For the Speedy fans


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

The real reason used watches are cheap


----------



## dubhead (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## Tolmia (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## rkny (Jan 31, 2008)

I posted a meme recently (using a couple of images readily found on Google) that was quickly removed, with the excuse of “Read the rules. We delete anything that might be a copyright infringement.”

And yet this entire thread exists lol.

_EDIT_ This is the problem with getting old. I just realized the deleted post was on a different forum, not WUS. Doh!


----------



## Tolmia (Dec 29, 2020)

rkny said:


> I posted a meme recently (using a couple of images readily found on Google) that was quickly removed, with the excuse of “Read the rules. We delete anything that might be a copyright infringement.”
> 
> And yet this entire thread exists lol.


Pretty sure most memes are from stock photos or people who have volunteered them into the public domain... can't speak to what you did since I don't know what you posted.


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

rkny said:


> I posted a meme recently (using a couple of images readily found on Google) that was quickly removed, with the excuse of “Read the rules. We delete anything that might be a copyright infringement.”
> 
> And yet this entire thread exists lol.


That's odd... I wonder if it was from someone that has issued a take-down notice or lawsuit in the past? Every pic on here is copyrighted, but fair use would/should apply to them under "criticism" rules (which would include reviews or commentary). I guess a meme _may _not qualify for that, but that seems very strange.


----------



## rkny (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## dubhead (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## dubhead (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## tmnc (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

WUS FS forum drama


----------



## Tolmia (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Tolmia (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Tolmia said:


> View attachment 16217475


He seems wise ...

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Not a meme but figured you meme masters could figure something to do with this silliness.
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

tmnc said:


> View attachment 16217054


Love it!


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

The conflict that many WIS will run into today.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

redSLED said:


> View attachment 16221441


I'd never cheer for grown men holding back on the impulse purchase of unowned , only seeking love watches , innocent watches just needing their forever homes. Kind of cruel if you really think about it ... but to each their own I guess. Meh ...pffft 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Saswatch said:


> The conflict that many WIS will run into today.
> 
> View attachment 16223739


I never got into star trek but this is funny. Stealing. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## StrangeQuark (Nov 19, 2018)

TatsNGuns said:


> I never got into star trek but this is funny. Stealing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk












That’s Star Wars… snort, snort


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

StrangeQuark said:


> View attachment 16224976
> 
> 
> That’s Star Wars… snort, snort


Hehe hehehe hehehehe. Evil last one .... hehehehe 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

mconlonx said:


> View attachment 16226530


Nobody needs that negativity in their lives , nobody! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## parang (Sep 15, 2021)

Saswatch said:


> The conflict that many WIS will run into today.
> 
> View attachment 16223739




To boldly set where no time was set before.


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

parang said:


> To boldly set where no time was set before.


Your Star Wars knowledge is


----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)

Saswatch said:


> Your Star Wars knowledge is
> View attachment 16226801


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

TatsNGuns said:


> Nobody needs that negativity in their lives , nobody!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Don't with that for @nobody !


----------



## rkny (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## dubhead (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## Matthew__Thomas (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## rkny (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Browsing through watch sites


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Watch modders around the world


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

Repost from insta


----------



## parang (Sep 15, 2021)

Me today.


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

v1triol said:


> Repost from insta
> View attachment 16236508


Wow. The only time I have preferred Tudor to Rolex. Though I don’t doubt that either one would work wonders with my cyclops.


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## dubhead (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

redSLED said:


> View attachment 16237456


Ha ha ha this hits closer to home than I’d like. Vintage watches for dry sunny weather and dive watches for humid/rain/snow days.


----------



## OSUMBA2003 (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## dubhead (Jan 14, 2020)

The Charger I want VS a charger I can afford


----------



## Paul R (Feb 23, 2021)

It's time...









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## parang (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## parang (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

mconlonx said:


> View attachment 16251118


Well, at least it's tasty. 🤣


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Woops


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## dubhead (Jan 14, 2020)

redSLED said:


> View attachment 16252140


Wait! That’s today !


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Different times different context


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## parang (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## theoneandonlybrooks (May 19, 2020)

True story: Two weeks ago when I was shopping for a new watch and asked my wife which one she liked better.


----------



## theoneandonlybrooks (May 19, 2020)




----------



## theoneandonlybrooks (May 19, 2020)

Me today:


----------



## theoneandonlybrooks (May 19, 2020)




----------



## theoneandonlybrooks (May 19, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## theoneandonlybrooks (May 19, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theoneandonlybrooks (May 19, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)

Raelo76 said:


> LMAO


Thanks mate! I posted those quite a long time ago!


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Watch maker puts your watch on a time grapher.


----------



## parang (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## theoneandonlybrooks (May 19, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Towr (Feb 16, 2016)

theoneandonlybrooks said:


> View attachment 16271550


Excellent!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theoneandonlybrooks (May 19, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

theoneandonlybrooks said:


>


I'm a fan of double AR, but that is good and true.


----------



## theoneandonlybrooks (May 19, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theoneandonlybrooks (May 19, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theoneandonlybrooks (May 19, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theoneandonlybrooks (May 19, 2020)




----------



## parang (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)

Saswatch said:


> View attachment 16280294


----------



## LLJ (Aug 16, 2019)

Saswatch said:


> View attachment 16280294


I’m not getting it. L’il help?


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## theoneandonlybrooks (May 19, 2020)

While we're at it...


----------



## theoneandonlybrooks (May 19, 2020)

mconlonx said:


> View attachment 16282169


That's the best thing I've seen all day.


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

LLJ said:


> I’m not getting it. L’il help?


Satire piece on folks claiming you shouldn’t take your watch underwater unless it has a 200m or greater depth rating.


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

Saswatch said:


> Satire piece on folks claiming you shouldn’t take your watch underwater unless it has a 200m or greater depth rating.


Holy cow... total facepalm on my part on that one too, because I didn't even realize they were standing in water and that the little girl was completely underwater. I thought it was just some kind of fog/clouds/reflections/haze. I figured I must just be missing something because I don't know who those characters are or what they're from.


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)

dbostedo said:


> Holy cow... total facepalm on my part on that one too, because I didn't even realize they were standing in water and that the little girl was completely underwater. I thought it was just some kind of fog/clouds/reflections/haze. I figured I must just be missing something because I don't know who those characters are or what they're from.


. I know at first glance it looks like some Japanese anime characters or something! 😄


----------



## theoneandonlybrooks (May 19, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theoneandonlybrooks (May 19, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## theoneandonlybrooks (May 19, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theoneandonlybrooks (May 19, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)

hi


----------



## rkny (Jan 31, 2008)

Before there were memes, there was, The Horological Enquirer, circa 2000.


----------



## rkny (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## TracerBullet (Jul 1, 2018)

rkny said:


> View attachment 16294094
> 
> View attachment 16294100
> 
> ...


These are brilliant! Also - where can I get a Limited Edition Kenny G Shock?


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

TracerBullet said:


> These are brilliant! Also - where can I get a Limited Edition Kenny G Shock?


Why, at the Kenny G Spot, of course!


----------



## Robot L337 (Feb 14, 2013)

Time Exposure said:


> Why, at the Kenny G Spot, of course!


But who can ever find that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)

Interesting. This might actually exist. 










I own and use a Bulova SM-1.


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## dubhead (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)

rkny said:


> View attachment 16294094
> 
> View attachment 16294100
> 
> ...


Outstanding! Watch meme achievement ultimate level up!


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

To all my fellow WUS members who’ve ever owned a Seiko with the 7s26 movement.


----------



## blr (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## parang (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## blr (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

Stolen from wcj.


Charlie


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## theoneandonlybrooks (May 19, 2020)




----------



## blr (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## theoneandonlybrooks (May 19, 2020)




----------



## theoneandonlybrooks (May 19, 2020)




----------



## theoneandonlybrooks (May 19, 2020)

Saswatch said:


> View attachment 16304959


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

blr said:


> View attachment 16304136


This one made me laugh so hard, a little too hard.


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

theoneandonlybrooks said:


> View attachment 16310184


About the PP "owners" ... 










They're more like stewards than owners.


----------



## rkny (Jan 31, 2008)

Saswatch said:


> About the PP "owners" ...
> 
> 
> 
> They're more like stewards than owners.


----------



## parang (Sep 15, 2021)

rkny said:


> View attachment 16310999


Is this some sort of rich man's joke that I am too poor to understand?


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)




----------



## theoneandonlybrooks (May 19, 2020)

wwarren said:


> View attachment 16312205













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theoneandonlybrooks (May 19, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theoneandonlybrooks (May 19, 2020)

I hope everyone has Merry Christmas. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## Whitebread (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

More like the Rolex variant. We all know they exist, just can’t catch one.


----------



## Tanz99 (Mar 28, 2020)

SkeletonKey said:


> View attachment 16293081


That's nearly killed me 🤣


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## ZisguyZaphod (Feb 20, 2019)




----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## Tolmia (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## Bluesrider.df (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## theoneandonlybrooks (May 19, 2020)

Sorry if this has been done before...


----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

This one still cracks me up the most. 











Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Tolmia (Dec 29, 2020)

Posting in other GS thread as well


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## Tolmia (Dec 29, 2020)

Glesto66 said:


> Lol how do you come up with this ?


----------



## dubhead (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)

redSLED said:


> View attachment 16338804


you should go post this on the WPAC 2022 thread


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

About the Piaget thread:










And Omegas latest device…






EDIT: Removed one meme, probably NSFW...


----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)

SkeletonKey said:


> View attachment 16388902


One of my favorites ever!


----------



## theoneandonlybrooks (May 19, 2020)

Why do I buy nicer watches and then just wear an old Seiko or Amphibia every day?


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

What is a Best Up Seiko?


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

Time Exposure said:


> What is a Best Up Seiko?


It's a typo. The "s" is right next to the "a."


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

Credit to reddit user


----------



## mark register (Oct 14, 2020)

dubhead said:


> View attachment 16374072


----------



## mark register (Oct 14, 2020)

Charlie1888 said:


> About the Piaget thread:
> View attachment 16379302
> 
> 
> ...


Watching this made me feel uncomfortable.


----------



## Matthew__Thomas (Oct 1, 2021)

I’m still going with the dream watch


----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

Charlie1888 said:


> And Omegas latest device…


Considering how hard it is to hand-wind a Moon watch, this has my interest


----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)

JTK Awesome said:


> View attachment 16421239
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually pretty hard. Glad im not the only one to notice.


----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## Fenix84 (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

Can I add extra WR and an exhibition caseback to my sandwich?



SkeletonKey said:


> View attachment 16424770


----------



## theoneandonlybrooks (May 19, 2020)

drmdwebb said:


> It's a typo. The "s" is right next to the "a."


Yes and I feel like an idiot now.


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Some may wonder why I sleep so well.


----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

More likely ... "You got me _another_ stupid watch for Valentines, and all I wanted was FLOWERS"


----------



## Matthew__Thomas (Oct 1, 2021)

Luckily my gf not like that


----------



## Siberian cat (Mar 10, 2018)

Saswatch said:


> Some may wonder why I sleep so well.
> View attachment 16432497


This is extreme...

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## theoneandonlybrooks (May 19, 2020)




----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Based on the countless WUS posts on misalignment issues from watch brands.


----------



## Tolmia (Dec 29, 2020)

Just posted elsewhere in the forum as well


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Non-WIS crowd


----------



## Tolmia (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## Tolmia (Dec 29, 2020)

NC_Hager626 said:


> View attachment 16482342


It's one of the few decent watch releases that I noticed since the war started... and it more or less worked for a joke.


----------



## theoneandonlybrooks (May 19, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

There’s a Seiko fan out there making Seinfeld-themed watch memes 


__
http://instagr.am/p/CYPYhter_af/


----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## Tolmia (Dec 29, 2020)

SkeletonKey said:


> View attachment 16489805












I can still see her punishing her kid with the wire hangers.


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Not a bad dream.


----------



## rpitts57 (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Omega X Swatch is unveiled

WUS members be like


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

But Vesper, he’s on a mission to Uranus…


----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## Dean Learner (Dec 26, 2018)

.


----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

SkeletonKey said:


> View attachment 16520178


Skeleton hands on a Swatch?


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)




----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

Would’ve expected more “Mission to Uranus” Moonswatch memes. 

Anyway, this belongs here.


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)

DELETED


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Dean Learner said:


> .


The one on the left is a picture of a moon watch. The one on the right is a picture of Uranus.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## Maddawgmax (11 mo ago)

Gapster said:


> too easy?
> 
> View attachment 10379442


Just going to repost it cuz the attachment didnt work










I know this is 5 years old but this meme makes me immediately think of @Russ1965


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## Maddawgmax (11 mo ago)

pantagruel said:


>


People over the Omega MoonSwatch


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)




----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## TheBearded (Jan 8, 2020)

Time Exposure said:


>


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Somewhere in the galaxy


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

What a fantastic deal!


----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## BryanUsrey1 (Dec 12, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

The truth was revealed on March 26th, 2022.


----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

BryanUsrey1 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Maddawgmax said:


> Just going to repost it cuz the attachment didnt work
> View attachment 16522472
> 
> 
> ...


This is so close to the truth that it actually hurts lol.


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Final one from me on this overly milked topic.


----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## Tolmia (Dec 29, 2020)

SkeletonKey said:


> View attachment 16528358


Damn, Batman slapping Robin getting replaced!


----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## stratfan95 (Apr 25, 2019)




----------



## Daymo (Nov 23, 2021)

These are some old school memes but I love them!


----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)

georgefl74 said:


> View attachment 16524244


I'm surprised that took so long.


----------



## Pirateninja (Jan 13, 2018)




----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

SkeletonKey said:


> View attachment 16532640


Flawless victory. /thread


----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)




----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

SkeletonKey said:


> View attachment 16532959


Nope, never can be because of this…but wait, they are both a disaster so it is meant to be.

The Green Lantern it is!


----------



## LLJ (Aug 16, 2019)

SkeletonKey said:


> View attachment 16532959


For me, that is the best match of the green and black colors. Batman and Batgirl, meet Green Lantern.


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

I second the vote for Green Lantern.


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

Words

Because... pictures:








The ultimate guide to Rolex nicknames [2021]


Some Rolex watch nicknames are used almost as much as their official names. You don’t need to remember them all – but this guide identifies some of the most popular Rolex nicknames that have been given to watches due to the colour of their dials and the bezels that surround them.




www.watchesguild.com


----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

"Starbucks." All Rolex should be called "Starbucks." Not because of Battlestar Galactica...










... but because Rolex : watches :: Starbucks : coffee.

View media item 15256693


----------



## Rodentman (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

JTK Awesome said:


> "Starbucks." All Rolex should be called "Starbucks." Not because of Battlestar Galactica...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kermit is so much better as a nickname though!


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)




----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

redhed18 said:


>


Uh, oh... back to the 80s...


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

Coke & Pepsi, meet Heineken. 



LLJ said:


> Batman and Batgirl, meet Green Lantern.


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Jomashop shattered my understanding of automatic watches.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## Ayreonaut (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

This sparks joy.


----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

SkeletonKey said:


> View attachment 16557320


Replacing one fake in-house movement for another.


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

WUS: “Pics or it didn’t happen…”


----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

SkeletonKey said:


> View attachment 16558868


That cracks me up every time.


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)




----------



## TheBearded (Jan 8, 2020)

Ayreonaut said:


> View attachment 16548057


I laugh to myself _every_ time I see this posted.


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)




----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

wwarren said:


> View attachment 16561052


Looks like me when I see another MoonSwatch reference 🤣
Minus the scarf...


----------



## Cptam (Oct 6, 2021)

jetcash said:


> -brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


haha love it!


----------



## Cptam (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Cptam (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)




----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

Rodentman said:


> View attachment 16536010


Hahaaa just look at that little rascal


----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## theoneandonlybrooks (May 19, 2020)




----------



## theoneandonlybrooks (May 19, 2020)

Not the hero we deserve but the hero we need…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

wwarren said:


> View attachment 16559960


View media item 15256745


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Signing up for WUS Premium membership be like…


----------



## Terry M. (Apr 15, 2007)

Saswatch said:


> Signing up for WUS Premium membership be like…
> View attachment 16617351


This. Is. Awesome.


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## TheBearded (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## Hammi (Jun 18, 2014)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Hammi (Jun 18, 2014)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

^^^ Dark memes: Best 53 Dark Memes That Will Blow Your Mind | Memes Feel


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

This one's for you Ray!


----------



## WhiskeyTengu (Jul 15, 2019)

When people complain about how unobtanium Rolex SS watches are









Who has time to be depressed?










Updated Crying Jordan


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

rkny said:


> View attachment 16294094
> 
> View attachment 16294100
> 
> ...


Absolutely brilliant! Best humorous horological content I’ve ever seen. 👏


----------



## Tolmia (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## HoltzPlatz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## lehippi (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

dbostedo said:


> View attachment 16693377


It’s only a matter of time before this is turned into an actual watch, if it hadn’t already. Probably by Mr. Jones or ArtyA.


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)

credit to Mr. Larson.....


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

Professor DeWitt also thought that a bunch of napoleonic references would help sell his time machine.


----------



## theoneandonlybrooks (May 19, 2020)




----------



## lehippi (Feb 27, 2019)

Swiss Made Rubbber straps


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

lehippi said:


> Swiss Made Rubbber straps
> View attachment 16701451


----------



## fleetwoodmac (Dec 25, 2020)

Hi folks,

Just wanted to share with you some funny watch memes I’ve seen recently. I believe these will resonate with many of you.









And this one I saw in a local Facebook watch group.

Title: Today’s Stock Market
Caption: Daddy, let’s sell the watch, ok?









What are some funny watch memes you’ve seen? Please share!


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

I am sorry, but your watch meme—like so many other watch memes—is not funny. FWIW, here is a thread on the Public Forum about watch memes:








Watch meme collection


Memes are still great despite being soooo 2016. The best ones for us are watch related and remember guys no fakes or guns or the mods will shut it down. Here are a few that have been around a while.




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## fleetwoodmac (Dec 25, 2020)

NC_Hager626 said:


> I am sorry, but your watch meme—like so many other watch memes—is not funny. FWIW, here is a thread on the Public Forum about watch memes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Guy asserts memes as being not funny.
* Shares memes from 5 years ago.

That’s great material for a meme!
Can someone please make a meme out of this, cuz this would just kill me!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

NC_Hager626 said:


> I am sorry, but your watch meme—like so many other watch memes—is not funny. *FWIW, here is a thread on the Public Forum about watch memes:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^^This.


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

fleetwoodmac said:


> *Guy asserts memes as being not funny.
> * Shares memes from 5 years ago.
> 
> That’s great material for a meme!
> *Can someone please make a meme out of this, cuz this would just kill me!*


Okay, how about this one:


----------



## fleetwoodmac (Dec 25, 2020)

NC_Hager626 said:


> Okay, how about this one:
> View attachment 16702652


Seriously, not even one muscle near the corner of my eyes or my mouth bothered to move. Surely, a master of humor such as yourself can do better?

Since you proclaimed the memes I shared (They’re not even “my” memes) not funny, I can only assume you

a) Have not seen raiders of the lost ark
b) don’t have a wife
c) are not a parent
d) took a big hit in the stock market and had to sell your watch.

In any case, I hope you will not lose hope in life, become a positive person, and continue to enjoy the hobby.


----------



## Munchie (Dec 20, 2013)

fleetwoodmac said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Just wanted to share with you some funny watch memes I’ve seen recently. I believe these will resonate with many of you.
> View attachment 16702573
> ...


Just put your memes in the meme thread - they will probably get a better response there.


----------



## TheBearded (Jan 8, 2020)

Someone's a wee bit touchy.


----------



## MadKatt (8 mo ago)




----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

MadKatt said:


> View attachment 16702873


Not even.


----------



## cheu_f50 (Oct 26, 2012)

Do we really need another meme thread?


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

The dilemma facing some meme-bers.


----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

So, does that mean you did, or did not, read this thread before posting? I'm confused.



fleetwoodmac said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Just wanted to share with you some funny watch memes I’ve seen recently. I believe these will resonate with many of you.
> View attachment 16702573
> ...


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

JTK Awesome said:


> I'm confused.


A new thread that @fleetwoodmac started was moved and merged into this one... which could be confusing.


----------



## Valksing (Oct 4, 2018)

dbostedo said:


> A new thread that @fleetwoodmac started was moved and merged into this one... which could be confusing.


The original thread was amusing, so I'd say it fits right in with this thread.
The whole thread being a meme on the tendency for WUS users to forego using the forum search function.


----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## Hammi (Jun 18, 2014)




----------



## slcbbrown (Nov 12, 2009)

JTK Awesome said:


> View attachment 16705196


And, requires curved end straps.


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)




----------



## HoltzPlatz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

lehippi said:


> Swiss Made Rubbber straps
> View attachment 16701451











VALIANCE - Your Missing Piece - Swiss made rubber straps


VALIANCE - Rubber straps manufacturer from the watch valley




www.valiance.ch













INDUSTRIE - bracelets de montres en caoutchouc - - WorldTempus


La société PLASPAQ, à Broc, spécialisée dans l‘injection plastique a trouvé un nouveau créneau, appelé à se développer fortement, en collaboration étroite avec une société italienne.




fr.worldtempus.com





Don’t underestimate the willingness of the Swiss to do things domestically their way at a high price.


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

I’m seeing an increase in the use of the term “TRUE GMT” by clueless folks.


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

JTK Awesome said:


> View attachment 16705196


I’m running into this with 23mm lugs.


----------



## Paul R (Feb 23, 2021)

🤢🤮🤮🤮🤮


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

Wow, I actually like that a lot, especially since the size is so modest compared to the rest of the Technomarine and Invicta catalogue.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Paul R said:


> 🤢🤮🤮🤮🤮
> View attachment 16731173


I'd consider it except the crown is just too big for my tastes.


----------



## Paul R (Feb 23, 2021)

StephenCanale said:


> I'd consider it except the crown is just too big for my tastes.


It's on the small side though? And there's no chain or fake diamond settings involved at all....


----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

Rolex x Invicta



Paul R said:


> 🤢🤮🤮🤮🤮
> View attachment 16731173


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

The uneducated masses have no concept of dial clarity. Watch manufacturers meanwhile..


----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## Valksing (Oct 4, 2018)

Paul R said:


> 🤢🤮🤮🤮🤮
> View attachment 16731173


The shape of the index at 12 looks like a tooth and I cannot unsee it.


----------



## LLJ (Aug 16, 2019)

Saswatch said:


> The uneducated masses have no concept of dial clarity. Watch manufacturers meanwhile..
> View attachment 16736769


I love my Hamilton Interstellar, but the lack of AR is noticeable. I won’t buy another Hamilton without AR.


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

Remember when the MEME THREAD was about posting memes and not posting commentary? 
Meme, Laugh (or Groan), Repeat.
The meme is not meant to stir discussion. Create a different thread for that.


----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

I decided my new sig is meme-worthy.


----------



## Siberian cat (Mar 10, 2018)

wwarren said:


> View attachment 16716084


Awesome..

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

@DCBman @amine @heuerolexomega @Pongster and other
WUS members starting threads thinking they are celebrities:









Me:


----------



## acrspeed (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## Valksing (Oct 4, 2018)

SkeletonKey said:


> View attachment 16789159


Jokes on you, the second one likes nice too


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## theoneandonlybrooks (May 19, 2020)




----------



## theoneandonlybrooks (May 19, 2020)




----------



## dubhead (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## Watcheur (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## dubhead (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## Grumpy Old Man (5 mo ago)




----------



## Dorian Galt (Oct 23, 2016)

My wife texts me this and says “I think you and your fellow watch nerds will like this”. I think she’s right


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## OmegaA (7 mo ago)

I created this one a few years back. It might feel 'familiar' to many of you...


----------



## Grumpy Old Man (5 mo ago)




----------



## Dorian Galt (Oct 23, 2016)

Not a meme, but European Watch Co's latest offering and pricing is no coincidence..















Ulysse Nardin 769-20 San Marco Erotic Hour Striker Platinum MOP FULL SET (43454) | European Watch Co.


Buy or sell the Ulysse Nardin San Marco Erotic Hour Striker Platinum MOP FULL SET Ref. No. 769-20 and other authentic watches at the European Watch Company today.




www.europeanwatch.com


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

Dorian Galt said:


> Not a meme, but European Watch Co's latest offering and pricing is no coincidence..


I don't understand. You will have to walk me through this one and explain how European Watch Co's latest offering and its pricing are no coincidence.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

NC_Hager626 said:


> I don't understand. You will have to walk me through this one and explain how European Watch Co's latest offering and its pricing are no coincidence.


Notice the subject matter on the dial.

Then consider the price contains the number 69 followed by the numbers 69 once again.


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

StephenCanale said:


> Notice the subject matter on the dial.
> 
> Then consider the price contains the number 69 followed by the numbers 69 once again.


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

NC_Hager626 said:


> View attachment 16871096


At least this time you included an actual meme in the meme thread.








Oops, my bad. That's a GIF...


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

Time Exposure said:


> At least this time you included an actual meme in the meme thread.
> 
> Oops, my bad. That's a GIF...


What do you mean? These are my two WRUW memes:


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## Grumpy Old Man (5 mo ago)




----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

Saswatch said:


> View attachment 16871280


I like it, but if I think way too hard about it... would the 100 post requirement only apply to the woman? The guy chasing her just need to be able to PM.


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

dbostedo said:


> I like it, but if I think way too hard about it... would the 100 post requirement only apply to the woman? The guy chasing her just need to be able to PM.


He’s still going to write a post asking why he’s unable to contact the woman.


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

Saswatch said:


> He’s still going to write a post asking why he’s unable to contact the woman.


Sure, but it won't be the 100 post requirement guy that's stopping him.

But now that I think about it (and continuing to ruin the meme thread with pointless blather)... if you take "FS Posts" to mean "Ability to make a FS thread", then it works fine. Maybe that's what was meant. I read "FS Posts" as the guy wanting to buy a watch, like he'd want to go after the woman.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

dbostedo said:


> Sure, but it won't be the 100 post requirement guy that's stopping him.
> 
> But now that I think about it (and continuing to ruin the meme thread with pointless blather)... if you take "FS Posts" to mean "Ability to make a FS thread", then it works fine. Maybe that's what was meant. I read "FS Posts" as the guy wanting to buy a watch, like he'd want to go after the woman.


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

(Overthinking a meme) is the BEST MEME EVER!!!


----------



## Grumpy Old Man (5 mo ago)




----------



## Grumpy Old Man (5 mo ago)




----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)




----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Elkins45 said:


> View attachment 16898429


Cool. Now maybe they’ll be able to make some smaller watches.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

caktaylor said:


> Cool. Now maybe they’ll be able to make some smaller watches.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man (5 mo ago)




----------



## Grumpy Old Man (5 mo ago)




----------



## Grumpy Old Man (5 mo ago)




----------



## Grumpy Old Man (5 mo ago)




----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

Grumpy Old Man said:


> View attachment 16900190


----------



## Grumpy Old Man (5 mo ago)




----------



## Grumpy Old Man (5 mo ago)




----------



## Grumpy Old Man (5 mo ago)




----------



## Grumpy Old Man (5 mo ago)




----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

So I got around to regulating my Invicta Pro Diver last week.

It had been off by about 6 seconds a day and I'm one of those funny people who likes his watches to keep accurate time. Go figure, right?

Anyway, I wasn't expecting great results but I have the stupid thing to plus or minus 2 seconds a day for the last 10 days, lol!

I might have to rethink the money I'm putting into the rest of my collection. 🤣


----------



## Munchie (Dec 20, 2013)

StephenCanale said:


> So I got around to regulating my Invicta Pro Diver last week.
> 
> It had been off by about 6 seconds a day and I'm one of those funny people who likes his watches to keep accurate time. Go figure, right?
> 
> ...


Best meme ever


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Munchie said:


> Best meme ever


Crap! I'm on my phone and didn't realize which form I was in LOL.


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

Wow, Invicta Superlative Chronometer. Rolex is doomed. 



StephenCanale said:


> I have the stupid thing to plus or minus 2 seconds a day for the last 10 days, lol!


----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

.









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

.









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grumpy Old Man (5 mo ago)




----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

Fantasio said:


> Wow, Invicta Superlative Chronometer. Rolex is doomed.


Officially certified!


----------



## Grumpy Old Man (5 mo ago)




----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

Grumpy Old Man said:


> View attachment 16918359


Nice! Same as with motorcycles. They lure you in with "born to be wild" and images of girls fawning over bikers, but in reality all you get are older dudes reminiscing over the bikes they had decades prior. Oh, and the guy whose buddy died in an accident and he just has to share that.


----------



## t.gruntwerx (4 mo ago)

these are great


----------



## Grumpy Old Man (5 mo ago)




----------



## Tolmia (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

TravisMorgan said:


> View attachment 16920328


----------



## Grumpy Old Man (5 mo ago)




----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

^ you got that backwards


----------



## Grumpy Old Man (5 mo ago)

JTK Awesome said:


> ^ you got that backwards


SpongeBob SquarePants is *MUCH* more prestigious as a brand than BMW 😑


----------



## Grumpy Old Man (5 mo ago)




----------



## HoltzPlatz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## Grumpy Old Man (5 mo ago)




----------



## Grumpy Old Man (5 mo ago)




----------



## Munchie (Dec 20, 2013)

Grumpy Old Man said:


> View attachment 16934138



I don't get it ?


----------



## Grumpy Old Man (5 mo ago)




----------



## Grumpy Old Man (5 mo ago)




----------



## Grumpy Old Man (5 mo ago)




----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Here’s a classic and those unfamiliar with the Walking Dead show, the guy on the right is Rick Grimes talking to his son, Carl.


----------



## Tolmia (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## unicratt (Sep 10, 2014)

Lol


----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

SkeletonKey said:


> View attachment 16971941


Oh, are we playing the "a smart watch is not a 'watch' just because it tells time" game?


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

JTK Awesome said:


> Oh, are we playing the "a smart watch is not 'watch' just because it tells time" game?
> 
> View attachment 16972740
> 
> ...


They wear a little large, though.


----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

ColinW said:


> They wear a little large, though.


Like I tell all the Crab People on WUS, read my sig then buy some of this and hit the gym


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

redSLED said:


> View attachment 16974143


Watch kind of horse is that?


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

Saswatch said:


> Watch kind of horse is that?


A horse of a different collar


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

Too early for this one again?


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Person A: “Thought you loved that watch. Why’d you sell it?”

Person B:


----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)

JTK Awesome said:


> Oh, are we playing the "a smart watch is not 'watch' just because it tells time" game?


Uh. WHUT!?
I don't think you understand my meme.


----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

If only they could find a way to get more words on the dial.


----------



## theoneandonlybrooks (May 19, 2020)




----------



## theoneandonlybrooks (May 19, 2020)




----------



## theoneandonlybrooks (May 19, 2020)

One more....


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## ExpiredWatchdog (Feb 13, 2019)

SkeletonKey said:


>


I normally don't chip in on this thread, but...


THAT IS PRICELESS!


----------



## pIonEerOFtHeNiLe (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## JustWatchMe925 (4 mo ago)

I couldn't help but make this when I saw the Deepsea Challenge yesterday...


----------



## Beechcreekgary (3 mo ago)




----------



## dubhead (Jan 14, 2020)

Don’t be a Hater,
Here is a Mille on a Gator…


----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

SkeletonKey said:


> Uh. WHUT!?
> I don't think you understand my meme.


There was a meme?


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Tolmia said:


> View attachment 16967887


Yo - too close to home, bro...


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## Tolmia (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)




----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)




----------



## zengineer (Dec 23, 2015)

KogKiller said:


> View attachment 17042731


I haven't looked at all 5000+ posts but quite a few of them. This is honestly the only one I really laughed at.

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)

JTK Awesome said:


> There was a meme?


🤫


----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

squincher said:


> The problem is memes are supposed to be funny or make a concise statement and yours aren't funny or concise. Not even close. The fact you work that hard on them and get the results you do, should tell you something. You'll probably end up becoming a meme yourself if you keep at it.


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

JTK Awesome said:


> MEMES THAT AREN'T REALLY MEMES


And A LOT of them!


----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)

My dear grandpa is about to pass away. I need to know if the watch I’m inheriting is real or fake.


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## Tolmia (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## Tolmia (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

redSLED said:


> View attachment 17054585


B, final answer.


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)

Davidka said:


> B, final answer.


Excellent choice.


----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)

SkeletonKey said:


> View attachment 17074831


LOL sums it up pretty much


----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## diver1954 (Feb 22, 2015)

I know this one is way above your stated price, but


----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## Johnny21 (2 mo ago)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

v1triol said:


> View attachment 17062441


I need someone to explain Speedy owners from Wednesday to Monday.


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

Elkins45 said:


> I need someone to explain Speedy owners from Wednesday to Monday.


erm...they're in suspended animation until _Speedy Tuesday.......?  _


----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## Johnny21 (2 mo ago)




----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

SkeletonKey said:


> View attachment 17102678


----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)




----------



## Fenix84 (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

Fenix84 said:


>


That's cold. lol


----------

